# Cars You Never See Anymore



## Idris2002 (Oct 13, 2016)

Companion thread to the "Cars that refused to die" thread.

You don't see 2CVs anymore, at least I haven't for a long, long time. Maybe occasionally in France, but otherwise, nah.

The Ford Cortina's another one you never ever see (at least I don't) despite it's being a 70s icon.

What other examples can we think of?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2016)

Never see those panda cars any more


----------



## a_chap (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2016)

I see (and hear!) a 70s V8 Cortina regularly in Herne Hill. I think it belongs to one of the owners of the brewery next to makerspace.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 13, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I see (and hear!) a 70s V8 Cortina regularly in Herne Hill. I think it belongs to one of the owners of the brewery next to makerspace.


Sure it wasn't Burgess Hill?  
Executive - Poem by John Betjeman


----------



## peterkro (Oct 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Never see those panda cars any more


Met filth have one I've seen it several times when they do PR exercises (giving out pamphlets, smiling like morons etc) around the South Bank and  Waterloo.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 13, 2016)

Not what you immediately think ...


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 13, 2016)

So. If that's not a regular Traveller grille as I recall it, what is it then?


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 13, 2016)

My father had a Traveller way back, same colour as this, but I was only very little and don't remember all the details.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2016)

it's a 



Spoiler: one of these



Morris Oxford MO - Wikipedia


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 13, 2016)

Ooh. I didn't know they did those. Bit downmarket for them, surely?


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 13, 2016)

But we had a Riley after that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 13, 2016)

previous post edited - right model, wrong series


----------



## dessiato (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2016)

I see the opening mentions 2CV's; I saw 3 parked up together in Latchmere Road yesterday.
Here's a motor I saw on the box yesterday, a Fuego. Where do Renault get their names from?


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 14, 2016)

When I was growing up in Oxford every other car was either a Maestro or Montego.  Obviously a lot of people worked at Rover Cowley and got a deal but they were everywhere.  Don't see any of them around any more, I don't think they were designed to get wet.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 14, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> When I was growing up in Oxford every other car was either a Maestro or Montego.  Obviously a lot of people worked at Rover Cowley and got a deal but they were everywhere.  Don't see any of them around any more, I don't think they were designed to get wet.



They were popular with pensioners, a successor to the Allegro in that respect. There's probably loads pristine and SORNed in suburban garages owned by people not well enough to drive them anymore. A workmate offered me his dad's one for pennies several years back but I didn't have a licence at the time.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 14, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see the opening mentions 2CV's; I saw 3 parked up together in Latchmere Road yesterday.
> Here's a motor I saw on the box yesterday, a Fuego. Where do Renault get their names from?


Fuego is fire in Spanish. Not too strange a name is it?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 14, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> When I was growing up in Oxford every other car was either a Maestro or Montego.  Obviously a lot of people worked at Rover Cowley and got a deal but they were everywhere.  Don't see any of them around any more, I don't think they were designed to get wet.


I think most of them melted when it rained.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 14, 2016)

The maxi. Leyland killed it as a legit car but it was a revelation as a family motor. tons of space, comfy suspension and a hatchback of sorts. A properly fun car to chuck around, especially the 2 ltr version. I once put my hand on my dads as a kid and my fingers went right through the mustard paintwork that held together the rusted to fuck wings


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> When I was growing up in Oxford every other car was either a Maestro or Montego.  Obviously a lot of people worked at Rover Cowley and got a deal but they were everywhere.  Don't see any of them around any more, I don't think they were designed to get wet.


I actually saw a Maestro in good condition on the road in the last 6 months.
I was very surprised to see it as I like you thought they were extinct!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 15, 2016)

And I saw one of these recently also, in a bit of a sorry state, but on the road!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2016)

An Accord? I am sure I remember chancing on an owners club meeting for those (or similar) at Gaydon once, brilliant that people care enough.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 15, 2016)

There's a tidy-looking grey Renault 5 parked outside where I am today (Portugal) , and I saw a shabbier 4-door version earlier in the day. Can't remember when I last saw one in the UK. They were everywhere two decades back. Think they were easily Twocked, many probably met their end burnt out on the rec ground at the end of my street in the 90s.


----------



## jontz01 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## bluescreen (Oct 16, 2016)

One selling point of the Maxi was that the front seats reclined so far you could turn the whole thing into a double bed. 

This thread got me thinking about Haynes Manuals.
Rubbish Haynes manuals you have lying around


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Oct 16, 2016)

Its been at least 2 decades since I saw an example of the worst car I owned a TR7 if anybody finds anything good about the TR7 let me know as I couldnt find anything good about me as it seemed to spend almost as much time in the workshop as it did on the road


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 16, 2016)

Funnily enough I saw one of those passing through our village high street only a couple of weeks back - the first I think I've seen for at least 30 years. I think there may have been a collectors' car rally somewhere in the vicinity.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 16, 2016)

hash tag said:


> An Accord? I am sure I remember chancing on an owners club meeting for those (or similar) at Gaydon once, brilliant that people care enough.


Triumph Acclaim


----------



## dessiato (Oct 16, 2016)

jontz01 said:


>


I had one for a short while. It was great fun till the gearbox locked solid about twenty minutes south of Edinburgh on the A1.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 20, 2016)

Just spied a silver Orion in the wild on City Rd, not being driven by a hipster either. Still out there.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 20, 2016)

i have one of these




not too common in non estate form

less than 250 left- banger racers have pretty much extincted them


----------



## dessiato (Nov 20, 2016)

Saw one of these the other day. First for years.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)

Mr Soni (one of my teachers) used to drive this...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 20, 2016)

hash tag said:


> An Accord? I am sure I remember chancing on an owners club meeting for those (or similar) at Gaydon once, brilliant that people care enough.


Easy to mistake because Honda and Triumph did a deal to manufacture practically the same car but under different names. The Acclaim and Accord were practically interchangeable. When I needed to fix my Acclaim I nabbed some parts off a friend's Accord... that he wasn't using any more, as it was busted. 

Lovely car to drive I might add. I was surprised.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 20, 2016)

Sinse no one else is going to say it:

Invisible cars, you don't see any of them around these days.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)

Another one of my teachers (Tulse Hill School...I think his name was Chris Power, glasses bold curly hair) used to occasionally give me a lift in something similar to this...


----------



## CrabbedOne (Nov 20, 2016)

Alfa Sud, one careful owner.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2016)

CrabbedOne said:


> Alfa Sud, one careful owner.


That rust is something to behold. I imagine that AlfaSud must be at least 3 years old, to be as rusty as that


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)

I remember longing for a 3 door Alfa Sud.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Nov 20, 2016)

existentialist said:


> That rust is something to behold. I imagine that AlfaSud must be at least 3 years old, to be as rusty as that


Russian steel innit. They were rusting when they left the factory.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Nov 20, 2016)

One of my old flames.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)

I've still got the Haynes for one of these... (my first car £150)...


----------



## Leafster (Nov 20, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The maxi. Leyland killed it as a legit car but it was a revelation as a family motor. tons of space, comfy suspension and a hatchback of sorts. A properly fun car to chuck around, especially the 2 ltr version. I once put my hand on my dads as a kid and my fingers went right through the mustard paintwork that held together the rusted to fuck wings


My Dad had a 1973 1750 in Black Tulip (dark purple to everyone else) which had been worked over by John Sprinzel (rally driver & tuner). Definitely a bit quicker off the mark than your standard Maxi. I don't think Dad ever got it to its top speed but the bloke he sold it to got nicked doing 118mph much to the surprise of the police who caught him. 

Spotted a Vauxhall Calibra in the supermarket carpark at lunchtime. I'd forgotten all about them until it drove past me.


----------



## gosub (Nov 20, 2016)

jontz01 said:


>


1988 AUSTIN METRO VANDEN PLAS. BARN FIND "6850" MILES ONLY 1 OWNER  | eBay


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## keybored (Nov 20, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Just spied a silver Orion in the wild on City Rd, not being driven by a hipster either. Still out there.


The 1.6i Ghia was great because you got the poke of an XR3i but the insurance class was a family saloon and far cheaper.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2016)

Leafster said:


> My Dad had a 1973 1750 in Black Tulip (dark purple to everyone else) which had been worked over by John Sprinzel (rally driver & tuner). Definitely a bit quicker off the mark than your standard Maxi. I don't think Dad ever got it to its top speed but the bloke he sold it to got nicked doing 118mph much to the surprise of the police who caught him.


You have to wonder if the running gear was really up to those speeds. A mate of mine used to call Maxis "land crabs" on account of their terrible handling : the idea of that kind of handling at 118 doesn't bear thinking about...



Leafster said:


> Spotted a Vauxhall Calibra in the supermarket carpark at lunchtime. I'd forgotten all about them until it drove past me.


I coveted those when they came out, but quickly went off them - most of the ones I saw were red, and that tended to make the upward line of the door tops look a bit blatant. But that one in the photo...yeah, I can see why I coveted one. Apart from it being a Vauxhall - having owned an Astra, I'd been rather put off.


----------



## Sirena (Nov 20, 2016)

What's this one then?


----------



## Leafster (Nov 20, 2016)

existentialist said:


> You have to wonder if the running gear was really up to those speeds. A mate of mine used to call Maxis "land crabs" on account of their terrible handling : the idea of that kind of handling at 118 doesn't bear thinking about...



I always thought the term "land crab" referred to the 1800/2200 but maybe it included the Maxi. Both the 1800/2200 and the Maxi were rallied but I'm sure they had modifications to improve the handling and to toughen them up.

I "think" the quoted top speed for a standard Maxi was 98ish and we definitely had dad's up to that sort of speed and it felt reasonably OK to me but then I was a teenager so my ability to assess the potential risks may have been somewhat impaired.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 20, 2016)

Sirena said:


> What's this one then?


The one on the left? I think it may be an Austin A55 (Cambridge).


----------



## passenger (Nov 20, 2016)

A very sexy looking Fiat Tipo


----------



## blairsh (Nov 20, 2016)

Fiat have just rolled out a new Tipo, haven't they?


----------



## Leafster (Nov 20, 2016)

A bit more about land crabs...

"The Austin 1800's nickname came about as a result of a casual comment by an Australian journalist, who when taking rally pictures from a helicopter through a telephoto lens remarked that the cars looked like "Land Crabs" as they cornered sideways. They were first called Post Office Land Crabs due to their red and white livery. On paper the 1800 falls into what Abingdon called the "Barge" category they were heavy – 1150kg kerb weight without the rally equipment and big both inside and out! But their saving grace was the much maligned Hydrolastic suspension combined with the strongest bodyshells ever made by Longbridge gave this middle management tourer a unique ability to travel quickly over rough rally roads."






Landcrab Rally History


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2016)

dessiato said:


> Saw one of these the other day. First for years.
> 
> View attachment 95865



Got a mate who lives in Andalusia who has a red one of those, right hand drive on Spanish plates. Reliable motor and the Spanish seem not to like rag-tops like the British do...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2016)

gosub said:


> 1988 AUSTIN METRO VANDEN PLAS. BARN FIND "6850" MILES ONLY 1 OWNER  | eBay




Vanden Plas


----------



## passenger (Nov 20, 2016)

blairsh said:


> Fiat have just rolled out a new Tipo, haven't they?


yes, but they will never replace the original, they tried with the  Fiat Croma 
but you just do not make cars like that anymore


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2016)

Cosmic said:


> I've still got the Haynes for one of these... (my first car £150)...
> 
> View attachment 95874



That's a lovely colour. Just as car designs have increasing tended towards the shapeless blob, paint colours have also become less interesting over time IMO.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 20, 2016)

passenger said:


> but you just do not make cars like that anymore


No, no i don't  to me new versions of old cars are more laziness of coming up with a new name, certainly in this case.


----------



## passenger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)

Neighbour used to have one of these...


----------



## dessiato (Nov 20, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Got a mate who lives in Andalusia who has a red one of those, right hand drive on Spanish plates. Reliable motor and the Spanish seem not to like rag-tops like the British do...


My Astra convertible, which I've had years, attracts a lot of positive comments. Even from people with "better" cars.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 20, 2016)

Cosmic said:


> Neighbour used to have one of these...
> 
> View attachment 95884



There was one of those dumped in the woods near where I grew up, over the decades it's gone from largely intact to just a few bits of chassis.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2016)

There's an old Lancia in the next street to me, think its a Thema


----------



## doddles (Nov 21, 2016)

Was my first car, a hand-me-down from my parents. When we moved to Australia in 1972, they took the car with them. There were only 3 in Western Australia, since the Escort Station Wagon was never sold there. We used to wave if we saw one of the other 2.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Vauxhall Nova saloon. I had one as my first car, a 1.2 Merit Exclusive. In maroon.
 With beige seats and a poo-brown plastic dashboard. It was reliable and easy to fix, but a horrible, horrible car otherwise.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2016)

This was our first car (this model, not the actual car)






Our second was the same, only in the estate version. I've always been quite fond of them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2016)

Cosmic said:


> Mr Soni (one of my teachers) used to drive this...
> 
> View attachment 95868



My first car was an Austin 1300GT in exactly the same colour ("Autumn Gold" apparently!).


----------



## magneze (Nov 21, 2016)

Vauxhall Chevette


----------



## dessiato (Nov 21, 2016)

I bought two of these. The idea was to put a V12 Jag in one. Luckily I ran out of money before it happened.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2016)

Cosmic said:


> Neighbour used to have one of these...
> 
> View attachment 95884


that is gorgeously cute, like a roller had sex with an old school mini


----------



## Tankus (Nov 21, 2016)

My dad's first car ..he loved it...the A35 was really well packaged .....red leather seats ..twisty bakelite knob for indicator's

..I occasionally see one running around in Caerphilly

Blimey .....all day pre m4 drives down to tenby from the valleys....... exciting....


----------



## Smick (Nov 23, 2016)

passenger said:


> yes, but they will never replace the original, they tried with the  Fiat Croma
> but you just do not make cars like that anymore


Unless you're German. BMW have series 1-8 as well as the Mini, Audi have A1-A8 and Mercedes have classes encompassing most letters of the alphabet. Within each of those there are sub styles, differing door numbers. It seems they can make a profit off any volume of car sales.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 23, 2016)

I saw a Commer FC moving under its power the other day. There must have been millions of these made but I assume they have the structural properties of a Pringle can and succumb to corrosion fairly quickly.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 23, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> I saw a Commer FC moving under its power the other day. There must have been millions of these made but I assume they have the structural properties of a Pringle can and succumb to corrosion fairly quickly.


That's been lowered.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 29, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> I saw a Commer FC moving under its power the other day. There must have been millions of these made but I assume they have the structural properties of a Pringle can and succumb to corrosion fairly quickly.



I saw a racing green one on the motorway a few weeks ago, very well restored. Looked gorgeous, total head-turner compared to the ubiquitous VW campers. Must have been the first one I've seen for a couple of decades.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Nov 29, 2016)

I remember seeing loads of those Commer vans in British Telecom yellow when I was a kid. The Post Office had Sherpas and were always driven with the sliding drivers' door open.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 29, 2016)

Saw one of these the other day. Made me feel old.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 29, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Saw one of these the other day. Made me feel old.
> 
> View attachment 96360


They were quite attractive for a small car.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 29, 2016)

dessiato said:


> They were quite attractive for a small car.



Ford's response to the success of the Golf and other fuel crisis busting 'superminis'. It looks much nicer than I remember.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2016)

Most reliable of my second hand cars, my Fiesta was.

And it had a go faster stripe which must have added 4mph


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Nov 29, 2016)

I had the MK2 Fiesta. It was a smashing car. I soundproofed it with high-density acoustic foam that I 'liberated' from my workplace. It had a 3 note horn as well


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 29, 2016)

Just in case there is a Ford Lord love in starting here, yes they did have a consistent line of good looking wheels, but they did produce this






less than 10 on the road  ish


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2016)

My Managing Director at the time had one. Oh how we laughed.

The rear view is even more ugly.

It is Americanised I think .. just not European.


----------



## plurker (Nov 29, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ford's response to the success of the Golf and other fuel crisis busting 'superminis'. It looks much nicer than I remember.



A mate had the XR2 variant of that. Scary fast car, he nearly came a cropper once in it by Haydons Road, whilst driving very irresponsibly, where the bridge goes,  and there was a car waiting to do a right turn over the peak...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 29, 2016)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


> I had the MK2 Fiesta. It was a smashing car.


 
They were a bit variable.  The one I had was a massive rustbucket.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 30, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> They were a bit variable.  The one I had was a massive rustbucket.


The ones to get were the German built ones. The UK ones were riddled with problems.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 30, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> Just in case there is a Ford Lord love in starting here, yes they did have a consistent line of good looking wheels, but they did produce this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just unfathomable. If you delete the indicators and whatever else is in the bumper, it looks generic American, even vaguely statesmanlike. As it is, it looks like it belongs deep under the sea. So why did they do it?

Some designs are a bit avant-garde and get better with age, like Bangle's stuff, but this one was never going to improve.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 30, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It's just unfathomable. If you delete the indicators and whatever else is in the bumper, it looks generic American, even vaguely statesmanlike. As it is, it looks like it belongs deep under the sea. So why did they do it?
> 
> Some designs are a bit avant-garde and get better with age, like Bangle's stuff, but this one was never going to improve.


They were quite a good car, if you could live with the looks. The estate was huge. Just so ugly.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 3, 2016)

CrabbedOne said:


> Alfa Sud, one careful owner.



Can I be the first to say "That'll polish out" ?


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 3, 2016)

I miss these, it's because of these I've loved the sound of V8s all my life:


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 3, 2016)

My father briefly had a monkey shit brown one of these. 

It was a good looking but very grumpy car that seemed to be always in need of a good shouting at when broken down.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 3, 2016)

The brother's beloved Imp. Best feature was it came with a manual crank starter which was just as well as the starter motor was always bust.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2016)

BassJunkie said:


> I miss these, it's because of these I've loved the sound of V8s all my life:



I remember they were still futuristic when I was a toddler. I had a toy police one.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 3, 2016)

Nostalgic Linky. 

I think that's the same model as first machinery I ever drove a significant amount. A 1960 Fordson winch tractor we used for dragging out trees. This one was still in use in 2010. 

I recall it used to wheelie rather easily when you hit the throttle. Note the lack of safety cage. Easy to roll in a wood as well.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2016)

CrabbedOne said:


> Nostalgic Linky.
> 
> I think that's the same model as first machinery I ever drove a significant amount. A 1960 Fordson winch tractor we used for dragging out trees. This one was still in use in 2010.
> 
> I recall it used to wheelie rather easily when you hit the throttle. Note the lack of safety cage. Easy to roll in a wood as well.



There was a bit of that on twitter this morning


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 3, 2016)

Some more modern hot winch tractor action from the same site:








"Hi ho Silver!"


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 3, 2016)

Incidentally:

Best job evaah! I can still smell it forty years later. Bit more exacting than I recall. 

More like the real thing.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 4, 2016)

CrabbedOne said:


> My father briefly had a monkey shit brown one of these.
> 
> It was a good looking but very grumpy car that seemed to be always in need of a good shouting at when broken down.


My brother bought a V8 one as an MOT failure to be an engine donor for his MGB. He liked the Rover so much he got it through the MOT and drove around in it for about a year. It was one of the traditional 1970s shit colours, brown or green sludge, anyway.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 5, 2016)

You don't see these anymore because the government had them all destroyed. They probably created more disabled people than they helped.






I remember getting a lift in one from my Great Uncle Jimmy's friend 'Bernie' in the late 70s. Even at the tender age of 11 I could sense that this vehicle had an air of wrongness about it.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 5, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> You don't see these anymore because the government had them all destroyed. They probably created more disabled people than they helped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made in Thames Ditton by AC Cars, I believe...


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 5, 2016)

Some nice pics of 1970s US cars here:

Eerie portraits of cars in 1970s New York – in pictures


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Dec 5, 2016)

CrabbedOne said:


> Incidentally:
> 
> Best job evaah! I can still smell it forty years later. Bit more exacting than I recall.
> 
> More like the real thing.





Best way I have seen of moving trees roots and all is with one of John Fowlers {Of Leeds} products


----------



## dessiato (Dec 5, 2016)

I always wanted one of these


----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2016)

I once went in one of these:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 5, 2016)

dessiato said:


> I always wanted one of these



I would still buy one if I found one and had the money. Fuck knows how you maintain one today. CX2400 Turbo for me in light metallic blue and matt black leather and trim.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I once went in one of these:


someone i was at primary school with, his dad and two uncles had three consecutively registered DSs - one or two were this colour


----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> someone i was at primary school with, his dad and two uncles had three consecutively registered DSs - one or two were this colour


The one I went in was owned by a Dutch photographer friend who had travelled down to the south of France to buy it. It wasn't as shiny as the one above if I am honest. The one above is a sweetie, I wouldn't mind one of those myself.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Dec 5, 2016)

My old man had one of them (CX2400)... he was 6'6" and could sleep in the back.   I remember that the speedo looked like a set of bathroom scales.  He used to let me drive it around the yard, until I stoved the front wing in whilst reversing in through the warehouse doors. 

I had one of these in the '90s:




Saab 99 1850cc...  Pure class.  Same engine as a Triumph Dolomite, which rotated in the opposite direction to nearly every other engine on the planet.

When I got it (cheap) it would only do 6 mpg and ran like crap, as the previous owner had done the timing so it was firing _after_ top-dead-centre, rather than before.


----------



## Sirena (Dec 5, 2016)

CrabbedOne said:


> My father briefly had a monkey shit brown one of these.
> 
> It was a good looking but very grumpy car that seemed to be always in need of a good shouting at when broken down.



I remember when the Rover 2000 first came out and what a stunningly beautiful car it was, compared to other contemporary cars on the road.

It's hard to see that now but it swept onto roads filled with dumpy little baby Austins and Morris Minors and flat-backed, sit-up Fords.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 5, 2016)

This thread has turned into 'The Car you wanted your Dad to Buy'.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2016)

My dad once had one of these, without the sunroof, it had overdrive (a switch on the gear lever)


----------



## CrabbedOne (Dec 5, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> This thread has turned into 'The Car you wanted your Dad to Buy'.


I would have shot my dad in the knee with my .410 if he came home with that.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 6, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Made in Thames Ditton by AC Cars, I believe...



Well blow me! The same company that made the legendary Cobra, who would have thought it! Originally founded in West Norwood.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 6, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Well blow me! The same company that made the legendary Cobra, who would have thought it! Originally founded in West Norwood.


Indeed, the very same. I used to have to go past the factory on my way to games lessons at school - I grew to quite like the smell of epoxy resin


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Dec 6, 2016)

weltweit said:


> My dad once had one of these, without the sunroof, it had overdrive (a switch on the gear lever)



Is that the 'Sprint' (16v 130bhp)?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 6, 2016)

Backatcha Bandit said:


> Is that the 'Sprint' (16v 130bhp)?


Yup .. 130bhp, really? - it didn't seem so fast to me as a kid ..


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2016)

Just seen one of these.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 6, 2016)

CrabbedOne said:


> I would have shot my dad in the knee with my .410 if he came home with that.



A car ahead of it's time. Very practical sports hatchback. Stylish and super comfy. My dad bought the TL. I always wanted the TX - the twin headlamps just looked so chic. It was exotic French amongst the Fords, Vauxhalls and Austins of the day. Compared to a Cortina, Viva, or Maxi it was cool as fuck.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Dec 6, 2016)

The Nissan(By Datsun) Bluebird. My Dad had one, bought as an emergency purchase after his gorgeous but terminal Renault 12 went bang. It turned out to be a super-reliable and unique car while everyone else in our family was breaking down in crap, badly-built rustbuckets such as Ford and Austin.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2016)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


> The Nissan(By Datsun) Bluebird. My Dad had one, bought as an emergency purchase after his gorgeous but terminal Renault 12 went bang. It turned out to be a super-reliable and unique car while everyone else in our family was breaking down in crap, badly-built rustbuckets such as Ford and Austin.
> View attachment 96654


It was that reliability that killed the British car manufacturers. Not only did you get that reliability, but basic equipment levels were so much better in Japanese vehicles. Toyota fitted radios, heaters, carpets that weren't always fitted to BL, Ford etc.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 6, 2016)

I had a Nissan (Datsun) Stanza, dark metallic blue, hatchback. You never saw many of them on the road but mine was a good car. Very reliable.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 6, 2016)

I had one of these...






Shit in the wet. Twice I bumped into the car in front of me due to almost no traction at all on the front wheels driving it. On the plus side, it was indestructible and the clutch was a piece of piss to change. They rusted to shit mind and there wasn't a lot to them. Made you feel very vulnerable. Not a bad thing really.

Needed another car after a Saab 99 expensive failure. Found an immaculate 120y. Cheap. Reliable. Economical.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Dec 6, 2016)

The old Dacia Duster. A former schoolteacher of mine had one. Apparently, after just 1 year of ownership(from new), the floor rusted out and the road could be seen from various points around the transmission tunnel and the pedals


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 8, 2016)

dessiato said:


> I always wanted one of these
> 
> View attachment 96618



My dad had 3 CXs in a row. 2 saloons, and an estate. Lovely motorway cars!


----------



## moose (Dec 8, 2016)

BassJunkie said:


> Can I be the first to say "That'll polish out" ?


'Patina', as the hipsters say.


----------



## ringo (Dec 12, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Well blow me! The same company that made the legendary Cobra, who would have thought it! Originally founded in West Norwood.


Nevr knew they started in West Norwood, nice one


----------



## ringo (Dec 12, 2016)

DownwardDog said:


> You don't see these anymore because the government had them all destroyed. They probably created more disabled people than they helped.
> I remember getting a lift in one from my Great Uncle Jimmy's friend 'Bernie' in the late 70s. Even at the tender age of 11 I could sense that this vehicle had an air of wrongness about it.


Had a smilar experience in my Aunt's Reliant Robin van. My brother and I (about 7 years old) were bundled into the back and rolled about bouncing off the walls the whole journey. She wrote it off, inevitably, just glad I wasn't in it at the time.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 12, 2016)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


> The Nissan(By Datsun) Bluebird. My Dad had one, bought as an emergency purchase after his gorgeous but terminal Renault 12 went bang. It turned out to be a super-reliable and unique car while everyone else in our family was breaking down in crap, badly-built rustbuckets such as Ford and Austin.
> View attachment 96654


Great cars. I loved my Bluebird. First car I had that I never needed to fix. I knew when I got in it it would get me to where i wanted to go


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 16, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Companion thread to the "Cars that refused to die" thread.
> 
> You don't see 2CVs anymore, at least I haven't for a long, long time. Maybe occasionally in France, but otherwise, nah.
> 
> ...


And lo and behold, I saw a 2CV in the street the other day:


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 27, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> You don't see these anymore because the government had them all destroyed. They probably created more disabled people than they helped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly and truthfully promise that at no time ever since the late 70s or so, did schoolkids (like us wronguns at that time) ever refer to those as 'spazz chariots' ever again ....


----------



## weltweit (Feb 27, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Great cars. I loved my Bluebird. First car I had that I never needed to fix. I knew when I got in it it would get me to where i wanted to go


It wasn't a Bluebird but I had a Nissan Stanza and it was the same, it just worked, every day, well I think it had to go to the garage once in 2 years.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> My dad had 3 CXs in a row. 2 saloons, and an estate. Lovely motorway cars!



Mine had the estate, we drove to Greece and back in it a couple of times - me and my brother slept in the back

Eta: just realised ours was a gs not a cx - not nearly as flash


----------



## kebabking (Feb 27, 2017)

my mum bought a 1 year old Rover Metro in the early 90's (J reg i think..) - it had been a hire car on Jersey - it was sold for scrap 3 years later due to endemic rust.

i learnt to drive in it, and i'm pretty sure i remember it being both relatively roomy inside and quite fun to drive.

it probably was neither of those things, it almost certainly a fucking death trap, but thats black tinted glasses for you...


----------



## sarahjo (Feb 27, 2017)

Fiat Uno


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

Our next car after the gs was one of these which you certainly don't see any more, probably because they all rusted into oblivion


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2017)

I saw an Uno the other day, although now I'm wondering if it was a dream.

I don't think I've ever seen a Ritmo in real life. _Handbuilt by robots! _


----------



## dessiato (Feb 27, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I saw an Uno the other day, although now I'm wondering if it was a dream.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a Ritmo in real life. _Handbuilt by robots! _


It was called Strada in the UK. There was an Abarth version which was quite good.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Ritmo in real life. _Handbuilt by robots! _


----------



## sarahjo (Mar 7, 2017)

lefteri said:


>




This is Hilarious


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 7, 2017)

The garage at the end of my road has this outside. They often have restoration projects like this. The previous owner had a lovely finished escort


----------



## pogofish (Mar 7, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> I honestly and truthfully promise that at no time ever since the late 70s or so, did schoolkids (like us wronguns at that time) ever refer to those as 'spazz chariots' ever again ....



Agreed..!

Except it was "cretinmobile" round these parts.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 9, 2017)

My ex had one of these. It was made out of soup cans and Tic-Tac boxes. It decided to jettison the contents of it's sump during a late-night thrash down a dark country lane. It got towed away to a better life in a scrap processing mill someplace.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm sure this is what I saw on the box last night? A Corvair


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't think I've ever seen one of these on the road, Talbot Tagora:






The last one in the UK was last registered in 2011.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 10, 2017)

My dad had a Talbot Alpine. He still talks about it as the last fun car he had.  I remember it being green with an orange interior. I also remember it being a shed.


----------



## gosub (Mar 28, 2017)

Rare twin-engined, four-wheel-drive Citroen 2CV 'Sahara' up for auction


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## gosub (Mar 28, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 103061



The era of Rolls Royces mounted with machine guns may yet be reprised


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2017)

Vauxhall Chevette!


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 28, 2017)

Not seen on British streets since 1919

ETA- Pics of Tanks on Clydeside just waiting for the masses to kick off


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2017)

Renault 5 GT turbos are a thing of the past. as are XR3i's and sierra cosworths.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2017)

Saw one of these during the week, resplendant with top off and doors down.


----------



## Beetlebum (Apr 15, 2017)

Saw a very rusty 1980 Capri in Derby today looking like it was still being used as a family runaround. Child seat in the front too.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 15, 2017)

Z1s pretty rare from the get go tbf, i've only ever seen one irl.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 16, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Z1s pretty rare from the get go tbf, i've only ever seen one irl.



I had one and ruined it by putting a 525e engine in it and making it a track day car that I crashed at Spa. What I should have done was a 100 point restoration and then put it in the shed for 10 years.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 26, 2017)

Two quid's worth of treasure from Plough Lane boot sale two weekends ago, containing a bounteous selection of average cars of yesteryear.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 26, 2017)

Also spotted in the wild at the same venue, a surviving Nissan Bluebird Executive. Leather seats and all. Pretty tidy, I suspect a 'careful owner' rather than a classic car project.


----------



## passenger (Apr 27, 2017)

cool as


----------



## coley (Apr 27, 2017)

Leafster said:


> A bit more about land crabs...
> 
> "The Austin 1800's nickname came about as a result of a casual comment by an Australian journalist, who when taking rally pictures from a helicopter through a telephoto lens remarked that the cars looked like "Land Crabs" as they cornered sideways. They were first called Post Office Land Crabs due to their red and white livery. On paper the 1800 falls into what Abingdon called the "Barge" category they were heavy – 1150kg kerb weight without the rally equipment and big both inside and out! But their saving grace was the much maligned Hydrolastic suspension combined with the strongest bodyshells ever made by Longbridge gave this middle management tourer a unique ability to travel quickly over rough rally roads."
> 
> ...


Keeryist, hydroelastic suspension, thons a 'blast from the past' 1100s, Minis etc, when yer teeth started rattling, pop along to the local garage and for 2/6p you could manually replenish your suspension


----------



## coley (Apr 27, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Vanden Plas


One of my favourite cars, if I had seen this at the time,  I might have seriously considered chasing it up.
Had mine for 4 years, never a spot of bother, except for the dreaded 'hydroelastics'


----------



## coley (Apr 27, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 103062


Wtf are they?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2017)

coley said:


> Wtf are they?


Russki


----------



## coley (Apr 27, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> I honestly and truthfully promise that at no time ever since the late 70s or so, did schoolkids (like us wronguns at that time) ever refer to those as 'spazz chariots' ever again ....


To my undying shame, the joke name around here was 'Hillman limp" Christ, we were a callous bunch.
But in retrospect, though casually callous, more genuinely caring than today's generation. Sorry, off topic.
Now,  the Austin Westminster ( or was it the Cambridge) my first car, Huge bliddy thing,  dove grey, full leather interior with walnut trim, could seat three in the front(??)
Lovely car, bought 2d hand but in lovely condition for £72 in 71.
Worst car? Ford Zepyr, thon orrrible thing with the swept back rear window!
Though in close second was an original pre 89 skoda
Most other cars on here are standard, fairly reliable, models compared to the utter( but interesting) Shyte that was the late 60s early 70s.


----------



## coley (Apr 27, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Russki


Buggerinhell, they look more 'modern' than our 'ferrets'


----------



## coley (Apr 27, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 103067
> 
> Not seen on British streets since 1919
> 
> ETA- Pics of Tanks on Clydeside just waiting for the masses to kick off


Not sure, but I think that's me on the left


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2017)

coley said:


> Buggerinhell, they look more 'modern' than our 'ferrets'


Should have a Lexus badge on them.


----------



## passenger (Apr 27, 2017)

With rear window  wiper blade, central hub caps  built in roof aerial and factory sunroof. 1985 Yugo GV


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2017)

passenger said:


> With rear window  wiper blade, central hub caps  built in roof aerial and factory sunroof. 1985 Yugo GV
> 
> View attachment 105378


"The acid kicked in somewhere outside of Zagreb"


----------



## hash tag (May 3, 2017)

How about this little baby; a mid engined sports car, yours for under £6K ( I saw a stunner on the North Circular Monday and I would.


----------



## dessiato (May 3, 2017)

hash tag said:


> How about this little baby; a mid engined sports car, yours for under £6K ( I saw a stunner on the North Circular Monday and I would.
> 
> View attachment 105857


I'd forgotten about them. They were such a good car, they seem not to have achieved desirability/collectibility the way they ought.

eta This one looks like a bargain for a bit of fun in the summer
Toyota MR2 1.8 VVT-i Roadster 2dr


----------



## A380 (May 3, 2017)

Likewise I always wanted a mid engined Fiat X19. I'm surprised they haven't done a modern version.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 3, 2017)

S


----------



## Ax^ (May 3, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Also spotted in the wild at the same venue, a surviving Nissan Bluebird Executive. Leather seats and all. Pretty tidy, I suspect a 'careful owner' rather than a classic car project.
> 
> View attachment 105373



very careful owner seeming as you can steal it with a screw driver


----------



## passenger (May 3, 2017)

Suits you Sir


----------



## DownwardDog (May 4, 2017)

A380 said:


> View attachment 105875
> 
> Likewise I always wanted a mid engined Fiat X19. I'm surprised they haven't done a modern version.



The 124 Spyder fills that niche for Fiat now and nobody buys those! Also, it would almost certainly have to be a turbo which is more difficult (expensive) to package in a mid-engined platform. Which is also the reason why Toyota won't do another MR2.


----------



## dessiato (May 4, 2017)

A380 said:


> View attachment 105875
> 
> Likewise I always wanted a mid engined Fiat X19. I'm surprised they haven't done a modern version.


A friend of mine had one. He said it handled better than his Porsche. The interior build quality was appalling, the seats started coming apart after 10k miles. The dealer refused to acknowledge their responsibility, but Fiat took full responsibility and replaced the seats free.


----------



## High Voltage (May 4, 2017)

Mrs Voltz's daily driver


hash tag said:


> View attachment 105857



Saw one of these out of the corner of my eye burbling around the streets of Wells (Somerset) this weekend just gone


passenger said:


> View attachment 105877 Suits you Sir


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2017)

So, what's the MR2 like to live with in real life? Drive and hendle well? reliable?


----------



## existentialist (May 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> So, what's the MR2 like to live with in real life? Drive and hendle well? reliable?


If you say it quickly in French, it sounds a bit like "merde"


----------



## A380 (May 4, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> The 124 Spyder fills that niche for Fiat now and nobody buys those! Also, it would almost certainly have to be a turbo which is more difficult (expensive) to package in a mid-engined platform. Which is also the reason why Toyota won't do another MR2.



The Spyder is just another little sports car (or the same one in the case of th MX5...) I think you are right about the turbo issue.

But I'd still like to see a tiny mid engined two seater  non super car. But I almost certainly wouldn't buy one though, which is probably the problem...


----------



## DownwardDog (May 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> So, what's the MR2 like to live with in real life? Drive and hendle well? reliable?



I had a mark one 1988 MR2 and it was great. It revved forever, had go kart handling and was boringly reliable. It wasn't that fast though and was basically impossible to slide.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 4, 2017)

A380 said:


> But I'd still like to see a tiny mid engined two seater  non super car. But I almost certainly wouldn't buy one though, which is probably the problem...



Lotus Elise? Or do you actually want the car to arrive at its destination under its own power rather than on a truck?


----------



## A380 (May 4, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> Lotus Elise? Or do you actually want the car to arrive at its destination under its own power rather than on a truck?


Yes, I'm a bit traditional about that. And having a wiring loom as opposed to a random number generator....


----------



## High Voltage (May 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> So, what's the MR2 like to live with in real life? Drive and hendle well? reliable?



I will tag Mrs Voltz izz and see if she will reply as it's her who drives it - but a high level report - it's a Toyota it's reliable as fuck, it only gets a 6 monthly(?) oil change and service. GoKart like handling. She's been unlucky with tyres having punctures but that could be the same with anyone - watch out for the roof either leaking OR not being tucked in correctly, this resulted in the space where the roof folds back down into filling with water - and this was traced back to the . . . drain holes getting blocked (she parks the car underneath trees, so's to be expected) Her's is an '04 plate, not too sure on the mileage when bought or what it is now


----------



## ringo (May 4, 2017)

passenger said:


> View attachment 105877 Suits you Sir


My favourite. Nearly used the money I set aside for my campervan to get one instead. Don't suppose the family would have been so impressed though


----------



## izz (May 4, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> I will tag Mrs Voltz izz and see if she will reply as it's her who drives it - but a high level report - it's a Toyota it's reliable as fuck, it only gets a 6 monthly(?) oil change and service. GoKart like handling. She's been unlucky with tyres having punctures but that could be the same with anyone - watch out for the roof either leaking OR not being tucked in correctly, this resulted in the space where the roof folds back down into filling with water - and this was traced back to the . . . drain holes getting blocked (she parks the car underneath trees, so's to be expected) Her's is an '04 plate, not too sure on the mileage when bought or what it is now



Handles like a nice tight charm, gorgeous for chucking into bends. Nice acceleration although I do get overtaken nowadays - had 45k on the clock 5 and a bit years ago, now on 128k. Bought it for around £6k. The roof leak was neither a roof leak nor it not being tucked in properly, the drainage channels had blocked and a period of biblical rain resulted in water inside the car, but in the storage bins behind the seats so if you know to clean them out its fine. She has had a gearbox change about three years ago and a recent oil leak fix, also a new radiator about a year ago. Downsides ? Your choice is a passenger or luggage, but I see that as a bonus. My only complaint is that when Emmie gives up the ghost I'll be heartbroken and unable to buy a new one.

e2a very bad in the snow or ice. but we haven't had much of that in recent winters.


----------



## High Voltage (May 4, 2017)

izz said:


> Handles like a nice tight charm, gorgeous for chucking into bends. Nice acceleration although I do get overtaken nowadays - had 45k on the clock 5 and a bit years ago, now on 128k. Bought it for around £6k. The roof leak was neither a roof leak nor it not being tucked in properly, the drainage channels had blocked and a period of biblical rain resulted in water inside the car, but in the storage bins behind the seats so if you know to clean them out its fine. She has had a gearbox change about three years ago and a recent oil leak fix, also a new radiator about a year ago. Downsides ? Your choice is a passenger or luggage, but I see that as a bonus. My only complaint is that when Emmie gives up the ghost I'll be heartbroken and unable to buy a new one.



I "think" you mean new clutch and associated bits 'n' bobs not gearbox change


----------



## izz (May 4, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> I "think" you mean new clutch and associated bits 'n' bobs not gearbox change


whatever, you know i'm not well.


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> She's been unlucky with tyres having punctures but that could be the same with anyone on





izz said:


> Handles like a nice tight charm, gorgeous for chucking into bends. Nice acceleration although I do get overtaken nowadays - Your choice is a passenger or luggage, but I see that as a bonus. My only complaint is that when Emmie gives up the ghost I'll be heartbroken and unable to buy a new one.
> 
> e2a very bad in the snow or ice. but we haven't had much of that in recent winters.



"Unlucky with tyres." "chucks into corners." Hmmm, wonder if they are connected?
Luggage or passenger is a bonus - my baby is a 2+2, but only if you have no legs and very little room for luggage space 
As for the MR2, I would be tempted by a roadster or targa top (if they exist).


----------



## High Voltage (May 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> "Unlucky with tyres." "chucks into corners." Hmmm, wonder if they are connected?



No, these have been "genuine" punctures with nails and general road detritus - although Mrs Voltz did come out one morning and noticed that there was a large shard of glass neatly placed(?) right up next to the back tyre . . . now it might have got there by accident or did it? 

She's got the convertible - they do do a version with a removable hard top, that would be MY preference to be honest, apart from the ball ache of "where do you put the fucking roof" on the one sunny day a year you actually do get the roof down (and as an aside, I think I can count on the fingers of two hands the amount of times we've got out with the roof down


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2017)

I hired a car last weekend with run flats. DON'T be tempted, they are awful.


----------



## Teaboy (May 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I hired a car last weekend with run flats. DON'T be tempted, they are awful.





Were you on a track day or something?  The run flats I had on a 3 series were fine couldn't tell the difference from any other tyre.  The real shit thing about them is having to pay £180 to get a new tyre because of a minor puncture which could have been repaired otherwise.


----------



## dessiato (May 4, 2017)

I always wanted a

 

Great car after Lancia sorted the over braking problem.


----------



## hash tag (May 4, 2017)

The run flats were probably cheap. They were very noisy and not at all smooth. Mostly driving up and down M1


----------



## High Voltage (May 5, 2017)

I would have thought that by their very nature, run flats would have fairly stiff side walls (the pool car at work has them and they're fine, but they are Michelins, so not cheap ones), but with the stiffer side walls will come a harsher ride


----------



## hash tag (May 18, 2017)

This morning I saw two moggies being driven by youngish females; have not seen a moggie being driven for a while. Though there is a tired black one parked up nearby. Are they now hipsterish, sort of like the 500'S?


----------



## Sirena (May 18, 2017)

DownwardDog said:


> I had a mark one 1988 MR2 and it was great. It revved forever, had go kart handling and was boringly reliable. It wasn't that fast though and was basically impossible to slide.


A friend of mine has one.  

I have an MGF which is just tin and plastic but it has a lovely little engine.  I actually love my little car.

I had a look at a 'Which' type comparison between the MGF and MR2 and it said the MR2 was the winner on every practical point.

But I went in my friend's MR2 and it was cramped, uncomfortable and (for a sports car) really boring.  And the engine sounded like nothing.


----------



## hash tag (May 18, 2017)

The MG has character which a japanese will hardly ever have.


----------



## Sirena (May 18, 2017)

hash tag said:


> The MG has character which a japanese will hardly ever have.


Sorry, ignore my whole post,because I got confused.  

My friend's car is a Mazda MX5 not a Toyota MR2.

I have another friend who had an MR2 but I've never been in it.....


----------



## passenger (May 18, 2017)

These where great little cars ,Sports  model came with  tennis racket head restraints


----------



## CrabbedOne (May 18, 2017)

Wrote off one of these spinning out on ice. Lovely practical motor.


----------



## hash tag (May 18, 2017)

It's an Alfa, whats not to like.
A colleague has a saloon one of those, I think. It even has a wooden steering wheel. It's certainly become a classic and is appreciating in value.
Sadly, his rarely gets driven anymore.


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2017)

My pics from a recent transport festival, you don't see many (or any pretty much) of these anymore:





A dutch friend of mine had one and took me for a drive in it, really enjoyed the nostalgia!


----------



## bi0boy (May 18, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It's an Alfa, whats not to like.
> A colleague has a saloon one of those, I think. It even has a wooden steering wheel. It's certainly become a classic and is appreciating in value.
> Sadly, his rarely gets driven anymore.



Wooden steering wheels are great for traumatic chest injuries.


----------



## hash tag (May 18, 2017)

But Alfa drivers are sensible drivers. I don't think it had seat belts yet alone more modern safety features like airbags, anti lock breaks, cross plys....


----------



## Leo2 (May 18, 2017)

Speaking of old bangers (no, not Mrs Miggins down the street ,) this is what I have been driving (when I can afford the petrol) in the 4 years since I was 16. Not quite something you never see now - but getting there. It is 15 years old this December, and done nearly 110,000 km. It used to be my mum's but she gave it to me as a birthday present when I turned old enough to drive. It is my baby, and will have to do me until I finish uni and (hopefully) begin earning my keep. But most people are surprised at the condition for such an old car.


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2017)

Where are you Leo2? that isn't a UK numberplate.


----------



## Leo2 (May 18, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Where are you Leo2? that isn't a UK numberplate.



My family home is in Kent, but I am studying in New South Wales, and living there part time. I only come home for the holidays at Christmas.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2017)

weltweit said:


> My pics from a recent transport festival, you don't see many (or any pretty much) of these anymore:
> 
> View attachment 106959
> 
> ...





i was at primary school with two kids (they were cousins) - their dads and an uncle had three of these with consecutive (M reg) registration numbers - from memory, one had a dark blue one, the other two had white


----------



## hash tag (May 18, 2017)

Leo2 said:


> Speaking of old bangers (no, not Mrs Miggins down the street ,) this is what I have been driving (when I can afford the petrol) in the 4 years since I was 16. Not quite something you never see now - but getting there. It is 15 years old this December, and done nearly 110,000 km. It used to be my mum's but she gave it to me as a birthday present when I turned old enough to drive. It is my baby, and will have to do me until I finish uni and (hopefully) begin earning my keep. ]



"My baby". I was hung , drawn and quartered recently for referring to my car like that


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 18, 2017)

In a sustainable society those cars would still exist. Profit demands eternal new purchases over eternal maintenance. 

When we attain full communism we should bring back the Austin Alegro as the official family car.


----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> .. When we attain full communism we should bring back the Austin Alegro as the official family car.


Yes, that would be a suitable punishment ..


----------



## A380 (May 18, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> In a sustainable society those cars would still exist. Profit demands eternal new purchases over eternal maintenance.
> 
> When we attain full communism we should bring back the Austin Alegro as the official family car.


With the Ambassador for the Party hierarchy?


----------



## pogofish (May 18, 2017)

The Capri is pretty thin on the ground these days.

So imagine my surprise when *six* in a row passed by on the other side of the road last Sunday.  Models from all Capri eras too.

Methinks there was a rally somewhere..?


----------



## dessiato (May 18, 2017)

I had one of these. Great car, great performance, and plenty of room. Underneath it was rust free. The top of the doors and the gutter line however...


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2017)

You don't see these anymore, which is a shame because I thought they were quite elegant:







BMW 635 CSI


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2017)

Retired colleague has one of those, or at least he did. He sent it away many years ago for a complete nut and bolt restoration and I believe that despite the entire thing being completed many years ago it is still there. The excuse he was using was he was trying to get original headlining!


----------



## CrabbedOne (May 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> But Alfa drivers are sensible drivers. I don't think it had seat belts yet alone more modern safety features like airbags, anti lock breaks, cross plys....


Airbags??? Alfa designers sweated blood over the ideal positioning of the cigarette lighter.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 19, 2017)

My dad had one of these when I was a kid.


----------



## A380 (May 19, 2017)

pogofish said:


> The Capri is pretty thin on the ground these days.
> 
> So imagine my surprise when *six* in a row passed by on the other side of the road last Sunday.  Models from all Capri eras too.
> 
> Methinks there was a rally somewhere..?



I'd quite like a restored one of these:


----------



## CrabbedOne (May 19, 2017)

A380 said:


> I'd quite like a restored one of these:


I recall a Consultant Surgeon turning up with a 2.8i Capri at our Start-Up on the Shankill and thinking it was cool as fuck.




I was younger then. 

Really not a patch on the Alpha 2.5 V6 but you can see some of the same gloriously vulgar lines.


----------



## dessiato (May 19, 2017)

CrabbedOne said:


> I recall a Consultant Surgeon turning up with a 2.8i Capri at our Start-Up on the Shankill and thinking it was cool as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my uncles had a Mk1 3litre. He said it was an unusual model and kept it for many years. No idea what happened to it but some enthusiast was always trying to buy it.


----------



## planetgeli (May 19, 2017)

Lara, Lada, Lada, Lada shouting, mega, mega, white thing

(They were rarely white, this is poetic license)


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 21, 2017)

Sirena said:


> A friend of mine has one.
> 
> I have an MGF which is just tin and plastic but it has a lovely little engine.  I actually love my little car.
> 
> ...



My father-in-law (MGF owner) and brother-in-law (Mk 2 MR2 owner) have a running argument about who has the best car (these are both "weekend" cars, by the way).  F-i-l gets annoyed when informed that the MGF was designed specifically with female buyers in mind, and gets apoplectic if you refer to it using the term "hairdresser's car".


----------



## Sirena (May 21, 2017)

I saw a 1971 (K reg) Lancia today, not polished up but rust-free and obviously still a normal working car and in perfectly good condition...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 21, 2017)

Leo2 said:


> *Speaking of old bangers (no, not Mrs Miggins down the street ,) this is what I have been driving (when I can afford the petrol) in the 4 years since I was 16. Not quite something you never see now *- but getting there. It is 15 years old this December, and done nearly 110,000 km. It used to be my mum's but she gave it to me as a birthday present when I turned old enough to drive. It is my baby, and will have to do me until I finish uni and (hopefully) begin earning my keep. But most people are surprised at the condition for such an old car.
> 
> View attachment 106962
> View attachment 106963



Mrs Miggins ?


----------



## Leo2 (May 21, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Mrs Miggins ?



I lifted that from Blackadder II -


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 21, 2017)

So did I 

And I am currently driving a 1990 Daihatsu Charade so.....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 21, 2017)

Hang on a minute....your family home is in Kent, so presumably your mum is in Kent. Your mum gave you that car which used to be hers, presumably in Kent as that's where she lives, but the car is in Aussie with NSW plates....


----------



## Leo2 (May 22, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hang on a minute....your family home is in Kent, so presumably your mum is in Kent. Your mum gave you that car which used to be hers, presumably in Kent as that's where she lives, but the car is in Aussie with NSW plates....



Yep, it got here in a container yonks ago - my uncle had connections, and it cost us sod all. And when I'm finished my degrees, I can sell it in this far flung reach of Empire - where BMWs bring heaps more than in the UK. And there M'Lud, rests the case for the defence!


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2017)

I saw a car that looked very like this in the street this morning:






I couldn't get a pic, but if it wasn't this make it was very like it. The engine noise sounded positively Trabant-esque, though, so make of that what you will.


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2017)

That would be a Chevy camaro.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2017)

hash tag said:


> That would be a Chevy camaro.


I thought I saw "gamaro" (sic) on the side, alright. . .


----------



## hash tag (May 22, 2017)

I think I would take it over the mustang, but, much prefer the chargers
#fundmycar


----------



## pogofish (May 22, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Lara, Lada, Lada, Lada shouting, mega, mega, white thing
> 
> (They were rarely white, this is poetic license)



Red, gold - well metallic mustard, and possibly green were the main Lada colours I remember.


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2017)

hash tag said:


> That would be a Chevy camaro.


There's a white and red Camaro that lives in the next street to me. Looks brand new; it's massive and makes a big noise.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 23, 2017)

Not sure what's going on here, to be honest:


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2017)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 106966
> 
> I had one of these. Great car, great performance, and plenty of room. Underneath it was rust free. The top of the doors and the gutter line however...





CrabbedOne said:


> If not dressing at least driving like an Italian.




Thanks CrabbedOne 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Not sure what's going on here, to be honest:



The pink panther car was like that.


----------



## CrabbedOne (May 23, 2017)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 106966
> 
> I had one of these. Great car, great performance, and plenty of room. Underneath it was rust free. The top of the doors and the gutter line however...


I succumbed to a nicely vulgar white Lancia Beta Coupe. Great car, like an pumped up and slimed downed Escort conceived on a Vespa. It was of course resprayed and rusted to death but gloriously. I was occasionally mistaken by excited Germans for an Opel Manta driver.

By the way this is the Opel Manta:




Takes all sorts.


----------



## ringo (May 24, 2017)

Spotted this week in West Norwood and Streatham, respectively.
(Stock photos, not actual cars)


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2017)

hash tag said:


> The pink panther car was like that.
> 
> View attachment 107496View attachment 107496



I, and almost all my friends, had one of these. But you don't see them any more..


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2017)

More a car you never see, a Lada transformer!


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2017)

On a similar vain to ringo, saw one of these at the Waterloo Classics Saturday


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 25, 2017)

hash tag said:


> On a similar vain to ringo, saw one of these at the Waterloo Classics Saturday
> 
> View attachment 107687



1800cc or 2200cc version?


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2017)

I didn't note that; it was rather wet. But, it was very good condition.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 31, 2017)

One of these things is not like the other:


----------



## Leafster (May 31, 2017)

hash tag said:


> On a similar vain to ringo, saw one of these at the Waterloo Classics Saturday
> 
> View attachment 107687





ViolentPanda said:


> 1800cc or 2200cc version?





hash tag said:


> I didn't note that; it was rather wet. But, it was very good condition.



Geek alert!

I think the 2200 badge was offset to the right on the grille so if that's a photo of the one you saw hash tag I reckon it's an 1800.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2017)

No, it wasnt the one I saw; no camera wih me and it was wet, BUT, here's the actual one from the Waterlooclassics website


----------



## Leafster (May 31, 2017)

That's an Austin 3 litre!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2017)

Leafster said:


> Geek alert!
> 
> I think the 2200 badge was offset to the right on the grille so if that's a photo of the one you saw hash tag I reckon it's an 1800.



You're right, driver-side on the 2200 (as with my all-time favourite Austin of that era - the 1300GT), central on the 1800.


----------



## Leafster (May 31, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're right, driver-side on the 2200 (as with my all-time favourite Austin of that era - the 1300GT), central on the 1800.


My first car was 1966 Mini 850 and then I had 1969 Mini 1000. At the time, I didn't rate the 1100/1300 but as time goes by I've got quite fond of them. I should have bought one instead of the Allegro I had after the Minis!


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2017)

This is not a million miles from my second car, also at the Waterloo Classics


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 31, 2017)

Leafster said:


> My first car was 1966 Mini 850 and then I had 1969 Mini 1000. At the time, I didn't rate the 1100/1300 but as time goes by I've got quite fond of them. I should have bought one instead of the Allegro I had after the Minis!



Loved the Minis, especially the 1000s and the 1275s, but the 1300GT had a much nicer ride and held even really rough roads better.  They looked quite ugly and odd compared to the Mini though, I'll admit!


----------



## Leafster (May 31, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Loved the Minis, especially the 1000s and the 1275s, but the 1300GT had a much nicer ride and held even really rough roads better.  They looked quite ugly and odd compared to the Mini though, I'll admit!


They definitely had a much better ride but I think what put me off them at the time was they were mostly driven by mates' mums or grandparents so it was an image problem for me rather than any technical or stylistic failings.


----------



## Leafster (May 31, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Not sure what's going on here, to be honest:


It's a Pininfarina concept based on a Ferrari 512. When I first saw it I was thinking it was Bertone for some reason but a quick google put me right.


----------



## Tankus (May 31, 2017)

I stroked the roof of that ...at the NEC in Brum ... its first car show .. latter end of the  70's ...  outside Earls court ..the seat had soft rollers which allowed you to slide in  ..least I think it was that car .... not allowed to sit in it obviously   .....bugger all view out the front  ....


----------



## OzT (Jun 1, 2017)

Leo2 said:


> Yep, it got here in a container yonks ago - my uncle had connections, and it cost us sod all. And when I'm finished my degrees, I can sell it in this far flung reach of Empire - where BMWs bring heaps more than in the UK. And there M'Lud, rests the case for the defence!


 
you were lucky. In the early 90s I had a Merc W123 200T and I was going home, thought be a nice car to have at home rather than those V8s. Shipping costs was reasonable but to get rego and the bond to pay to stop me selling the car straight away stopped me taking the car home.

Went home and got myself a Falcon FE instead


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 6, 2017)

So the other night I was walking around the kiez, and saw what I thought was a vintage Lada, but actually it was a . . . 



Spoiler




 

Fiat 128!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2017)

I see TVR's are making a comeback at Goodwood in a few weeks, alas they are sold out, for now.
But, is it really a TVR or simply people cashing in on a name?


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Jun 7, 2017)

Daewoo Nexia, anybody?


----------



## blairsh (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks a bit like a mk2Astra...


----------



## cyril_smear (Jun 7, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Looks a bit like a mk2Astra...



It's supposed to. Daewoo ripped off loads of different popular cars.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2017)

Pretty much anything that was manufactured pre-1990... ish.
I remember the first car I purchased. It was a 7 year old Ford Escort MK2 1300cc 2 door, which I subsequently took a sledge hammer to the bulkhead of, and made room for a 2.0 ltr pinto engine 
Nowadays a 7 year old car is like new, but this was as rotten as a pear, and needed plates welding into the C pillars, it was that bad.
I really don't miss old cars... Apart from the Lotus Sunbeam I owned. That was a barrel of laughs 

I really don't miss all the shit cars I owned... but I do.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 7, 2017)

Never said it wasn't supposed to 

 Not the worlds biggest petrol head but i am aware some car manufactuers, over the years, make imtations of other popular, already existng cars


----------



## blairsh (Jun 7, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Pretty much anything that was manufactured pre-1990... ish.
> I remember the first car I purchased. It was a 7 year old Ford Escort MK2 1300cc 2 door, which I subsequently took a sledge hammer to the bulkhead of, and made room for a 2.0 ltr pinto engine
> Nowadays a 7 year old car is like new, but this was as rotten as a pear, and needed plates welding into the C pillars, it was that bad.
> I really don't miss old cars... Apart from the Lotus Sunbeam I owned. That was a barrel of laughs
> ...


My mate used to have a black mk2 with a burton racng cross flow in it and twin 40s, no backseat and a rollcage. Crackng around town car it was


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2017)

blairsh said:


> My mate used to have a black mk2 with a burton racng cross flow in it and twin 40s, no backseat and a rollcage. Crackng around town car it was


My last MK2 was a 2.2 turbo 
As much as I really love the nostalgia, a half decent 1.4 diesel is way better than anything we had back then.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuckin hell  

I do love my big dirty oiler burner


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 7, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Fuckin hell
> 
> I do love my big dirty oiler burner


I used to be a proper petrol head, back in the day, but I either got wise or grew up, and I honestly don't know which!
I used to do a bit of rallying in my youth, and I drove a MK 2 escort and an AE86 Toyota Corolla. They were both amazing cars... in their time, but in reality, they were both a bit shit, plagued with mechanical problem... and lots of rot.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 7, 2017)

cyril_smear said:


> It's supposed to. Daewoo ripped off loads of different popular cars.



Are you sure they are not just making it under licence?


----------



## cyril_smear (Jun 7, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Are you sure they are not just making it under licence?



Possibly. I just remember late 90's/early zero's Daewoo released all kinds of cars that looked like other cars


----------



## A380 (Jun 7, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Never said it wasn't supposed to
> 
> Not the worlds biggest petrol head but i am aware some car manufactuers, over the years, make imtations of other popular, already existng cars


It wasn't an imitation. They brought the design, jigs and tools and changed a couple of panels ( the rear I think) and built them for a year or so till they got their own design on line.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 8, 2017)

From the facebook page of a friend who's in Ethiopia right now:


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 8, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> From the facebook page of a friend who's in Ethiopia right now:



I see Beetles fairly regularly. Admittedly, not with rocket launchers attached, but they're not really scarce.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 8, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> I see Beetles fairly regularly. Admittedly, not with rocket launchers attached, but they're not really scarce.


Yes, but you live in the past.

E2A: Did you see Gaybo on the Late Late the other night?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 8, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Yes, but you live in the past.
> 
> E2A: Did you see Gaybo on the Late Late the other night?


I think you may be right... 
... as I haven't had the ability to receive live TV for over 15 years... 
... but if I did have an aerial, I still wouldn't have watched him.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 8, 2017)

Five years ago, when I was living in Sudan, I'd see a lot of these:


----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2017)

I know CrabbedOne has already mentioned Opel's; I followed an Opel Kadette (?) estate this morning.

BTW. cracking car show on Sunday, one of the best around Home | Bromley Pageant


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Jun 12, 2017)

The old Daihatsu Fourtrak.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ghia Selene:


----------



## A380 (Jun 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Ghia Selene:


----------



## Poi E (Jun 14, 2017)

One car I don't see anymore is the Datsun in my garage awaiting restoration and buried under piles of shit.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 14, 2017)

I've got a rare car for sale if anyone wants a classic Fiat


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice car, with very interesting styling with a nod to the Alfa GTV alas very underappreciated.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 14, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Very nice car, with very interesting styling with a nod to the Alfa GTV alas very underappreciated.


I think it was Top Gear that described the headlights as feeling like a babies bum.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 14, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Very nice car, with very interesting styling with a nod to the Alfa GTV alas very underappreciated.


I think they loook best from behind.  I used to have a GTV6....loved that car.  Anyway, this one has to go as it's not going to be allowed into central London with the new pollution zone.  I pick up a newer mini convertible tomorrow


----------



## plurker (Jun 15, 2017)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I think they loook best from behind.  I used to have a GTV6....loved that car.  Anyway, this one has to go as it's not going to be allowed into central London with the new pollution zone.  I pick up a newer mini convertible tomorrow



I love those, and would have thought seriously about taking her off you, but the other half isn't convinced.

I hate MINIs.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 15, 2017)

Saw one of these overtaking very unwisely a few days ago.






Some insurance company would have had a bad day if it had been any tighter


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 18, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> Saw one of these overtaking very unwisely a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drivers of ultra-phallic cars tend to be dicks.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 18, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Drivers of ultra-phallic cars tend to be dicks.



My dad had a series of E types when I was a kid . Yes, they're phallic but they were iconic in the 60s


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 18, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> My dad had a series of E types when I was a kid . Yes, they're phallic but they were iconic in the 60s



Driving one in the sixties was iconic, driving one in the here and now is usually either ironic or dickish.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2017)

E-types are Iconic and cars should be driven, not kept in museums.


----------



## ringo (Jun 19, 2017)

Early Clubman Estate outside my work today


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2017)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


> View attachment 95903
> The Vauxhall Nova saloon. I had one as my first car, a 1.2 Merit Exclusive. In maroon.
> With beige seats and a poo-brown plastic dashboard. It was reliable and easy to fix, but a horrible, horrible car otherwise.



My Mum had one of those around 1989/90


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 19, 2017)

passenger said:


> View attachment 95883



Always thought they were one of the ugliest cars ever.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2017)

There are plenty of ugly cars out there, but thats not really one of them.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 19, 2017)

ringo said:


> Early Clubman Estate outside my work today


Beautiful, but wrong wheels.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 19, 2017)

dessiato said:


> Beautiful, but wrong wheels.


You couldn't get more right than Minilites on a mini


----------



## dessiato (Jun 20, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> You couldn't get more right than Minilites on a mini


Except that the Clubman didn't have Minilites. But I get what you mean because of the name.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 20, 2017)

dessiato said:


> Except that the Clubman didn't have Minilites. But I get what you mean because of the name.


Minilites were originally designed for the Mini... hence the name.
Anyone who was anyone had Minilites on their Mini


----------



## dessiato (Jun 20, 2017)

The Clubman had different styles of steel wheels as standard. Some just with a "decorative" centre boss. People did change the wheels for, among others,  Dunlop, and Minilites. But, as nice as these are, they are not original. 

(I like them though)


----------



## Poi E (Jun 22, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Drivers of ultra-phallic cars tend to be dicks.



<Looks at own phallic car>


----------



## hash tag (Jul 17, 2017)

Did anyone mention Zodiacs?


----------



## A380 (Jul 18, 2017)

A friend saw this at an auto fair. The ex Middlesbrough Mayor's car apparently.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 25, 2017)

Concours de l'Ordinaire – full roundup from the Festival of the Unexceptional 2017


----------



## OzT (Jul 26, 2017)

Ahh Dafs, the rubber band cars


----------



## gosub (Jul 28, 2017)

Ferrari driver writes off new car on M1 in Barnsley - BBC News


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2017)

Have you seen driving standards thread?


----------



## A380 (Aug 5, 2017)

Closest thread for this. It's stunning.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 24, 2017)

Best sighting of the day so far in Portugal, a Datsun 1300 with elderly driver. Totally has that ‘one owner from new’ vibe.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 24, 2017)

This thread got me thinking...then looking at what Toyota Supras are going for atm


----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2017)

I had a girlfriend who bought a brand new vitara; must be the worst thing I have ever driven.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Nov 24, 2017)

Metro GTA. The worst car I've ever owned...


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Nov 24, 2017)

... and the second worst car I've ever owned.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 24, 2017)

The mk3  s1 RS Turbo weren't bad though


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Nov 24, 2017)

My example was jinxed. I bought it off a mate who was a mechanic at a slightly sketchy garage. I only had it a week. It leaked oil, rattled, the starter would only do it's thing if I got out and gave it a whack with the wheel brace. And it had a funny smell. None of my mates felt comfortable riding in it. I put it in the local free ads and sold it for £100 more than I paid for it. I later found out that that car had been used in a robbery/murder and had been crashed in the process!


----------



## A380 (Nov 24, 2017)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


> ... and the second worst car I've ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 121259


I had a convertible version of that. It was bloody brilliant. Never used in an armed robbery though, perhaps that was the  difference.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 24, 2017)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


> ... and the second worst car I've ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 121259


I had a mate that had a 1.8 engined one which was fairly rapid.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2017)

How about a nice Renault 4. I never saw the point of them in the first place but I know where this is on sale for a mere 10K


----------



## snadge (Dec 3, 2017)

Someone is selling this on Ebay, it's a replica of one of the 200 SWB 'made for homogenisation' Audi 20v S1.







AUDI QUATTRO 20V TURBO SWB EXCELLENT CONDITION  | eBay


----------



## Poi E (Dec 3, 2017)

Interesting air intake. Not optimal placement for cold air flow, and would they have even used cone filters like this in a rally environment?


----------



## snadge (Dec 3, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Interesting air intake. Not optimal placement for cold air flow, and would they have even used cone filters like this in a rally environment?



I didn't say it was a perfect replica. 

Just a pretty nicely done replica with gobbins of squirt, if I had that sort of money I would definitely have a closer look though.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2017)

Iconic car for sure, but that looks wrong.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 3, 2017)

Also, rally cars often don’t use poly bushes as the durometer rating is so hard it can transfer too much stress to even the toughest of seam-welded shells.


----------



## snadge (Dec 3, 2017)

It isn't a rally car, the 200 SWB S1s were made for the road, paying customers, most are in private collections around the world and fetch upwards of 300k when and where they do come up for sale, same as the Lancia Delta S4, there were 200 of those made for the road also fetching the same sort of price. Ford RS200s also.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 3, 2017)

Homologation innit - they had to make them in order to be able to enter the proper ones into competition.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 3, 2017)

Ta


----------



## Griff (Dec 3, 2017)

hash tag said:


> How about a nice Renault 4. I never saw the point of them in the first place but I know where this is on sale for a mere 10K



Saw a fair few of these whizzing round the villages near Bergerac back in September.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 3, 2017)

Are any new cars being made with pop-up headlights?


----------



## dessiato (Dec 3, 2017)

hash tag said:


> How about a nice Renault 4. I never saw the point of them in the first place but I know where this is on sale for a mere 10K


Quite common here. And cheap too.


----------



## Griff (Dec 3, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Are any new cars being made with pop-up headlights?



Two sprang to mind, the Corvette and MX5, but after doing an image search for 2017 models it appears they've ditched them too.


----------



## snadge (Dec 3, 2017)

Griff said:


> Two sprang to mind, the Corvette and MX5, but after doing an image search for 2017 models it appears they've ditched them too.




Funny you should say that, the bloke that has that SWB Audi for sale also has this.






CHEVROLET CORVETTE C2 STINGRAY CONVERTIBLE 30000 MILEAGE VERY GOOD CONDITION  | eBay

Also has a load of other nice cars for sale.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 3, 2017)

Popups are all long gone because of pedestrian safety regs.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 3, 2017)

Feet Wankers.


----------



## Leo2 (Dec 8, 2017)

snadge said:


> Funny you should say that, the bloke that has that SWB Audi for sale also has this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, but the Americans never did quite get the hang of purity of line - did they. That looks like it has been styled by a slightly dyslexic 11 year old. From the same era -


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Are any new cars being made with pop-up headlights?



No. Daylight running regulations in some markets killed them. The 2004 Corvette was the last production car to have them.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2017)

If it is hiiden lights people are looking for, how about these little babies...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 24, 2018)

A vintage Morris Minor has been stolen in Co. Mayo

The Connaught Telegraph - Vintage Morris Minor stolen

OK, I know that's in "small earthquake in Chile, nobody hurt" territory, but I used to walk past the house where that car was parked everyday.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jan 24, 2018)

www.howmanyleft.co.uk

tells you… how many are left

For instance, there are fifty on-road examples of my first car - an abject, water soluble money pit, the Wolesley 1300

WOLSELEY 1300 - How Many Left?


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 1, 2018)

Saw some weirdass VW thing parked in Camden today, looked a bit like a 2CV but with weird ridged panelling like some kind of jeep/desert car. If my phone battery hadn't been died I've had got a pic.

Edit: a bit of googling indicates it was a VW Trekker (also known as a VW181, originally a jeep for the west German military). Pretty sure it wasn't a soft-top but might be remembering incorrectly.

Further edit: Apparently only 20 still registered in the U.K. (Listed as the 181)


----------



## dessiato (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Griff (Feb 5, 2018)

Saw an 1800 Marcos yesterday. The bloke doing my Vixen is restoring one together with an Interceptor and Ginetta G4.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 5, 2018)

Can't remember the last time I saw a woody.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 5, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Can't remember the last time I had a woody.



FTFY


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 5, 2018)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 126760



That's a gorgeous car...


----------



## dessiato (Feb 5, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> That's a gorgeous car...


Sadly they often looked better than they were built. Many were kit cars. Great fun to drive though.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 5, 2018)

Used to like seeing these back in the day - I had a matchbox one, was seriously quick on my Hot Wheels track..


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## dessiato (Feb 5, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Used to like seeing these back in the day - I had a matchbox one, was seriously quick on my Hot Wheels track..


I had a Renault engined one. The windscreens always leaked because people pulled on the pillar trying to get out of the thing. Always looked better than it went.


----------



## sovereignb (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm guessing most people in this thread or forum are 48+?


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 6, 2018)

These were pretty cool. Reliant Scimitar GTE. When I was a little kid someone on our road had one exactly like this, I remember being dazzled by its coolness 



About the same time my grandfather had one of these (Volvo P1800) 



Beautiful cars, never see them on the road nowadays though


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 6, 2018)

Reminiscing about cars has reminded me of my primary school friend Evagoras' mum's car - one of these, same colour. I have vague memories of it seeming massive, noisy and exotic to me  Vauxhall Ventora


----------



## dessiato (Feb 6, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I'm guessing most people in this thread or forum are 48+?


Possibly. But I'm certain that, whatever our age, we are in love with cars. That's all that really matters.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 6, 2018)

My grandfather had one of these, it was rare even then. We need more woody estates in our lives.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 6, 2018)

My father had one of these, his was roadworthy and registered HRH 188


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2018)

This was in Dalston at the weekend. Vauxhall Viva.

A friend had a shabby four door version about ten years ago in a pale blue colour (the type of shade you never see on a car anymore), he gave it away to another friend because it was costing him too much to keep running. It then got stolen and written off, TWOCkers have no respect for vintage.


----------



## OzT (Feb 6, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Reminiscing about cars has reminded me of my primary school friend Evagoras' mum's car - one of these, same colour. I have vague memories of it seeming massive, noisy and exotic to me  Vauxhall Ventora
> 
> View attachment 126817


 
I have always had a soft spot for the Vauxhall's FD/FEs. I had 3 of them, and I brought them cause a) I couldn't afford the MkIII Cortinas at the time which was what I really wanted and b) They were just a smallewr cut down versions of our Kingswoods back home so I brought Vauxhalls as I was a Holden rather than a Ford man back home 

And I still like seeing them nowadays. The top end of the Vauxhall then, like Ventura or the VX series were so much better, imho, than the Ford's offerings


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 6, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> a pale blue colour (the type of shade you never see on a car anymore).



It's still in favour with the Qatari royal family.


----------



## ringo (Feb 7, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> These were pretty cool. Reliant Scimitar GTE. When I was a little kid someone on our road had one exactly like this, I remember being dazzled by its coolness
> About the same time my grandfather had one of these (Volvo P1800)
> Beautiful cars, never see them on the road nowadays though


That Scimitar has always been a favourite of mine. Saw a P1800 last year in Tulse Hill


----------



## ringo (Feb 7, 2018)

Gwan twentythreedom only £3,950 
Used Cars for Sale - Auto Trader UK


----------



## Leo2 (Feb 8, 2018)

sovereignb said:


> I'm guessing most people in this thread or forum are 48+?



Umm, not quite - I'm 21 next birthday.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 8, 2018)

.


----------



## Griff (Feb 8, 2018)

Had a 1967 Volvo 1800S (P1800) as my daily driver in the mid 90s. Loved that car and is the only car I've ever regretted selling. 

Especially as now you can't get a decent one for less than 25k.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 8, 2018)

The Nissan Silvia. My dad and aunt both had one in the 80s. We loved it when we were kids cos it had pop up headlights.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 8, 2018)

I suspect we won't be seeing this particular car again any time soon


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 8, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> These were pretty cool. Reliant Scimitar GTE. When I was a little kid someone on our road had one exactly like this, I remember being dazzled by its coolness
> 
> View attachment 126815
> 
> ...




My dad had a Scimitar


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 8, 2018)

Probably for the first and last time on this thread, i give you the completely unremarkable Vauxhall Belmont, aka the Vauxhall Bastard






A mate had one and was delighted when it was stolen, less so when it was found .


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> These were pretty cool. Reliant Scimitar GTE. When I was a little kid someone on our road had one exactly like this, I remember being dazzled by its coolness
> 
> View attachment 126815
> 
> ...




remember being near Loch Lomond about five years back when there was a rally of them at the hotel we were staying at..there was about 50 there


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 8, 2018)

At the beginning of the 80's I had 3 Morris Marina's one after the other, they were shoddily built unreliable rustbuckets but you could pick up even a reasonably new one for next to nothing, I think I paid about £300 for a 4 yr old car, they were that bad. 
When the sole criteria of buying a car is the fact that you're broke, you can't get too choosy. 
I haven't seen one for donkey's years but they've probably all rotted away by now.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 8, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Probably for the first and last time on this thread, i give you the completely unremarkable Vauxhall Belmont, aka the Vauxhall Bastard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, that's just an old Astra with a boot, they must have had some offcuts of steel to get rid of.


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 126823
> 
> This was in Dalston at the weekend. Vauxhall Viva.
> 
> A friend had a shabby four door version about ten years ago in a pale blue colour (the type of shade you never see on a car anymore), he gave it away to another friend because it was costing him too much to keep running. It then got stolen and written off, TWOCkers have no respect for vintage.


Know a girl whose first car was a pale blue Viva  she got rid of it in the early 90's I wonder if it was the same car


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 8, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Can't remember the last time I saw a woody.
> 
> View attachment 126767



That was the first car I remember my old man having when I was a nipper. It was succeeded in it’s turn by a Ford Cortina Estate, a Hillman Avenger and a Chrysler Alpine - none of which I’ve seen for a long time (prob because they were all rust buckets!)


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 8, 2018)

As a kid I used to see a lot of these on the road - mainly because my brother used to point them out. Not sure what he saw in them as they were a bit nondescript. Ladies and gents, the Riley!


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Feb 9, 2018)

It purrs away real horrorshow.....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 10, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I suspect we won't be seeing this particular car again any time soon



Or indeed any Teslas anywhere, because no cunt actually buys them.


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Or indeed any Teslas anywhere, because no cunt actually buys them.


No they lease.   At least 4 round my way


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 10, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Or indeed any Teslas anywhere, because no cunt actually buys them.


I've seen a bright red Tesla Model S several times in the staff car park at the hospital where my daughter works, I imagine it belongs to either the boss of the Trust or a consultant since my daughter assures me that you coudn't buy it on a nurse's wage.  
It is a truly beautiful machine but it is as far beyond my reach as a private jet.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 10, 2018)

I have seen 2 Teslas on the road recently.


----------



## A380 (Feb 10, 2018)

A friend posted this bonkers 80s ad on FB. Did it arrouse a young Farrage?


----------



## A380 (Feb 10, 2018)

Damm you you tube...


----------



## passenger (Feb 11, 2018)

The pictures really do not do it justice the 1.3 boxer engine
and Japanese  technology were a dream match.View attachment 127170


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 12, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> My dad had a Scimitar



Didn't he get done for beheading a copper with it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 12, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


>



Lovely cars, but some fucking awful colour schemes.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 12, 2018)

A380 said:


> A friend posted this bonkers 80s ad on FB. Did it arrouse a young Farrage?



That is fucking brilliant tbf


----------



## OzT (Feb 13, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Lovely cars, but some fucking awful colour schemes.


 
Well the Fords in that era also had bronze and yellows whilst BL had Old English White (just dirty) and Harvest gold!!

Nice those P6, I had one. Smooth ride, lovely seats, interior just smelt nice, skinny large steering wheel and that long ribbon speedo was a joy to look at. Certainly you get to see the ribbon well cause the acceleration was not thta rapid that you may miss the ribbon's progress.

I didn't have the V8 so yes instrumentation was quite basic. But had a pull out emergency fuel tap which always came in handy when running the tank low befor erefilling due to lack of funds.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 13, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Lovely cars, but some fucking awful colour schemes.



I specifically chose a brown one as I remember as a kid telling my Mum and Dad that one day I'd have a brown Rover, as pictured, and electric gates on my house. Well I never bothered buying a brown Rover, or any Rover, but I do have an electric garage door if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 13, 2018)

I reckon they should make Audi TTs in chocolate brown, they'd look like a Freddo on wheels.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 13, 2018)

OzT said:


> Well the Fords in that era also had bronze and yellows whilst BL had Old English White (just dirty) and Harvest gold!!



TBF to Ford, Daytona Yellow and the bronze looked great on Mk3 Cortinas!

Had an Austin 1300GT in Harvest Gold. Horrible colour, made your eyes bleed.



> Nice those P6, I had one. Smooth ride, lovely seats, interior just smelt nice, skinny large steering wheel and that long ribbon speedo was a joy to look at. Certainly you get to see the ribbon well cause the acceleration was not thta rapid that you may miss the ribbon's progress.
> 
> I didn't have the V8 so yes instrumentation was quite basic. But had a pull out emergency fuel tap which always came in handy when running the tank low befor erefilling due to lack of funds.



My Dad had a blue P6 2200TC, which had lovely comfy leather seats. It wasn't fast, but was a great motorway car. Mate had a postbox red P6 3500S. He didn't drive it much, as it was thirstier than an Aussie who's just done Dry January!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 16, 2018)

just bought a mk1 mondeo as a gap car til i get something decent. only 35k miles and 20 years old with a full main dealer history. one old man owner, spec sheet from dagenegam motors shows he wanted a cassette player not a CD player. mad. I dont own any cassettes. drives like new but as he was very old, the bumpers are destroyed as he drove it until his family confiscated it and got his licence removed. cost me pennies to buy


----------



## dessiato (Feb 16, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> just bought a mk1 mondeo as a gap car til i get something decent. only 35k miles and 20 years old with a full main dealer history. one old man owner, spec sheet from dagenegam motors shows he wanted a cassette player not a CD player. mad. I dont own any cassettes. drives like new but as he was very old, the bumpers are destroyed as he drove it until his family confiscated it and got his licence removed. cost me pennies to buy


That's, maybe, worth keeping.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 16, 2018)

hmmmm. needs tlc but mechaniclly great. miserble car - has zetec engine so i would be looking at getting the cam belt done . it will likely be up for grabs on here when I get my german slab in a few months time. the bumpers seem to have morphed into eggshells with age - looks to be typical for this generation, so not too fussed about the grandads damage - came with a full mot.  am using it to do some urbex in eastern eueope next month. have to locate some cassettes for the trip


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 16, 2018)

I've just bought another RX-7. I've gone from never seeing them to owning two and a half in bits.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 16, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> I've just bought another RX-7. I've gone from never seeing them to owning two and a half in bits.


Do you have shares in a refinery?


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 17, 2018)

existentialist said:


> Do you have shares in a refinery?



They would have to be running for that to be an issue. The initial plan was a turbo 3 rotor 20b swap from a Cosmo so I bought the engine from Japan for that. Then YouTube dickhead Rob Dahm did a 3 rotor swap in his RX-7 which basically doubled the price of Cosmo 3 rotors overnight so I cashed mine in. So my first one is sitting without an engine. Then I bought a second one with no engine because it had some interior parts my first one needed. So now I'm thinking of doing a 10,000rpm NA billet 3 rotor in the first one and making the second one a really ignorant 'daily drifter' with a widebody conversion and a straight piped LS3 in it.

In the mean time if I actually need to get somewhere I go in my Clio which is actually ok on fuel.

NA 3 rotors sound fierce...


----------



## Poi E (Feb 17, 2018)

passenger said:


> The pictures really do not do it justice the 1.3 boxer engine
> and Japanese  technology were a dream match.View attachment 127170 View attachment 127172 View attachment 127171



Ah, the Ciliegia


----------



## mauvais (Feb 17, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> just bought a mk1 mondeo as a gap car til i get something decent. only 35k miles and 20 years old with a full main dealer history. one old man owner, spec sheet from dagenegam motors shows he wanted a cassette player not a CD player. mad. I dont own any cassettes. drives like new but as he was very old, the bumpers are destroyed as he drove it until his family confiscated it and got his licence removed. cost me pennies to buy


Mondeo bumpers came with duct tape from the factory.


----------



## OzT (Feb 17, 2018)

The GLX with 'colour' co-ordinated duct tape ...


----------



## blairsh (Feb 17, 2018)

Crossed paths with one of these yesterday, been a long time since i seen one. Proper barge 

Suffice to say, i instantly thought of this thread


----------



## Leo2 (Mar 8, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Crossed paths with one of these yesterday, been a long time since i seen one. Proper barge
> 
> Suffice to say, i instantly thought of this thread



Eew! Wot is it? Is it a Vauxhall or Opel of some sort? It's got that blobby - been left in the sun too long - look about it.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 8, 2018)

Leo2 said:


> Eew! Wot is it? Is it a Vauxhall or Opel of some sort? It's got that blobby - been left in the sun too long - look about it.


Vauxhall/Opel Senator. Great car in its day. 3 litre, comfortable, and quick. Mate of mine had one he traded it for a Jaguar which looked better but wasn't a lot better to drive etc.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 8, 2018)

Leo2 said:


> Eew! Wot is it? Is it a Vauxhall or Opel of some sort? It's got that blobby - been left in the sun too long - look about it.



It's a 2nd gen Vauxhall Senator. I don't think anyone ever paid their own money for one. They were usually company cars for Finance Directors at sofa factories.


----------



## Leo2 (Mar 8, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> It's a 2nd gen Vauxhall Senator. I don't think anyone ever paid their own money for own. They were usually company cars for Finance Directors at sofa factories.



Thought it might be a GM something - General Motors Holden used to make a similar looking atrocity in Oz. A mate of mine at uni had something similar - called a Holden Commodore. In its defence; it was very pre-loved, but I drove it once - it squeaked and rattled, and handled with all the aplomb of an over-warm one of these -


----------



## OzT (Mar 8, 2018)

How dare you diss Holdens Leo2, the makers of one of the best looking and bestest cars ever, the HQ Kingswood???

lol!!!


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 8, 2018)

Leo2 said:


> Thought it might be a GM something - General Motors Holden used to make a similar looking atrocity in Oz. A mate of mine at uni had something similar - called a Holden Commodore. In its defence; it was very pre-loved, but I drove it once - it squeaked and rattled, and handled with all the aplomb of an over-warm one of these -




The same chassis underpinned the VS through VZ Commodores. The VZ Commodore is supposed to be the "good" one but it's all relative. They squeak and rattle when they are brand new and have the worst interior fit and finish of any car produced by a non-communist country.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 8, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> They squeak and rattle when they are brand new and have the worst interior fit and finish of any car produced by a non-communist country.



I'm guessing you've never been in a Paykan.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 8, 2018)

Vauxhall Omega.  Not even that old a car but a complete dogs dinner, what did they think it was going to compete with? The 5-series?  

Given they were still being knocked out in the early 00's its a bit odd I haven't seen one for ages.  I don't think they sold a single car into the retail market - they all just went to the Police or rental fleets before finishing their dismal lives as minicabs (who promptly dumped them because they were thirstier than me on at 4pm on a Friday).


----------



## blairsh (Mar 8, 2018)

Leo2 said:


> Eew! Wot is it? Is it a Vauxhall or Opel of some sort? It's got that blobby - been left in the sun too long - look about it.


Its a fucking senator! Same era as this


----------



## OzT (Mar 9, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm guessing you've never been in a Paykan.


 
I lurved my Hillman Hunter . . . . . lol!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 9, 2018)

OzT said:


> I lurved my Hillman Hunter . . . . . lol!!



The paykans were driven into the ground and then kept on the road for another couple of decades


----------



## Poi E (Mar 13, 2018)

Jesus, they could have made a Nissan or Toyota under licence but no, they chose a fucking Hillman Hunter.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 13, 2018)

it would be a rare day you see one of these. if anyone here recognises it

Sexier and rarer than an RS but never as sought after.


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 13, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> it would be a rare day you see one of these. if anyone here recognises it
> 
> Sexier and rarer than an RS but never as sought after.
> 
> ...


Looks like an Hillman Avenger pretending to be a sports saloon, my first GF's dad had a bog standard Avenger as a company car, only thing he disliked more than me.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 13, 2018)

its a bit more special than that. and yes, it is a 4 door.

less than 40 left they reckon. makes the legions of Mexicos  look common as muck


----------



## Leafster (Mar 13, 2018)

Is it an Avenger Tiger? Or something like that, can't remember exactly.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 13, 2018)

indeed - a tiger

first 100 were yellow with black stripe for engine bulge. rare as fuck yet half the price of a mexico these days


----------



## dessiato (Mar 13, 2018)

They were rare when they first came out. Not sure how good they were though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 13, 2018)

I think they had uprated suspension and a few other tweaks and were slightly faster than the AVO competitors- only made for a couple of years and most were rallied to shit by privateers IIRC, hence their rarity


----------



## OzT (Mar 14, 2018)

Was there ever a truely sporty Viva? Ignore the SL90s


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 14, 2018)

OzT said:


> Was there ever a truely sporty Viva? Ignore the SL90s



The Firenza HP was based on the Viva platform.


----------



## OzT (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks! Forgot about that one! Small Magnum lol!!


----------



## Poi E (Mar 14, 2018)

Beautiful car.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2018)

OzT said:


> Was there ever a truely sporty Viva? Ignore the SL90s


Brabham Viva


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2018)

Speaking of fast Vauxhalls, I've not seen a 2,3 HS for years. They must have been fun to drive.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 14, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> The Firenza HP was based on the Viva platform.
> 
> View attachment 129987


 

Pretty sure there was a firenza snoot for sale recently in Wooler or somewhere on the border that took my fancy - looked to have been used for extra curricular activities for the farmer. a few bumps but straight and  original panelling - was a bargain 1500 quid or so - I do not however have a garage


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Speaking of fast Vauxhalls, I've not seen a 2,3 HS for years. They must have been fun to drive.
> 
> View attachment 129994



Nice ones go for 30k+ now. Anything with a 70s/80s rally pedigree is very sought after. I watched a 1.3L Chevette go for 6.5k in a online auction! I presume somebody intends to turn it into a HS/HSR replica.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2018)

In a similar vein; Manta 400.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 15, 2018)

Any earlier VXR is rare these days.


----------



## ringo (Apr 3, 2018)

Saw an Austin Maestro at the weekend, it's still a shocker of a car.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 3, 2018)

ringo said:


> Saw an Austin Maestro at the weekend, it's still a shocker of a car.


What colour was it? the one I had was brown the colour of shit which was appropriate, got rid of it after it broke  down in the middle of Stoke stranding me along with the wife and 2 toddlers.


----------



## ringo (Apr 3, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> What colour was it? the one I had was brown the colour of shit which was appropriate, got rid of it after it broke  down in the middle of Stoke stranding me along with the wife and 2 toddlers.


It was red. The paint had faded badly. My Dad had a metallic green one, it was shite.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 3, 2018)

ringo said:


> It was red. The paint had faded badly. My Dad had a metallic green one, it was shite.


You'll get no argument from me, The engine had a pre-heater on the inlet manifold, the coolant diverted through it before reaching the rad to warm the incoming air up. The one on mine just snapped off one cold Sunday night leaving us waiting there with in the dark, the cold and the rain   with a pair of bored, tired and hungry under-5's waiting for the AA. 
it was the last British Leyland I owned and the last car  I serviced and maintained myself, after that Mrs MickiQ put her foot down and banned me from buying cars at the auction.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 3, 2018)

I went to Folkestone at the weekend. I saw both an Austin Maxi in mint condition and a Vauxhall Cavalier that looked to be in pretty good nick too.

eta - and a I saw a Metro on the A20 which looked to be on its last legs.

Going to Kent is like going back in time!


----------



## OzT (Apr 4, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> Going to Kent is like going back in time!


 
Like us going to NZ!!! lol!! 

Neighbour down the road still has a Maestro station wagon, plus a spare one in his yard he robs for spares and thinking of doing up at a later date. He actually likes those cars. Chat to him sometimes when he's working on it and great to see such passion for such an unloved model.


----------



## ringo (Apr 4, 2018)

OzT said:


> Neighbour down the road still has a Maestro station wagon, plus a spare one in his yard he robs for spares and thinking of doing up at a later date. He actually likes those cars. Chat to him sometimes when he's working on it and great to see such passion for such an unloved model.


They look like hearses, but not in a potentially cool, gothic way. Like a box of death.


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2018)

Citroën heaven


----------



## dessiato (May 23, 2018)

ringo said:


> Citroën heaven


At some time in my life I've been deeply in love with each of those.  Citroën used to make such wonderful cars.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2018)

ringo said:


> Citroën heaven



any idea what that was all in aid of?  

also unusual to see DSs in that sort of condition


----------



## peterkro (May 23, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> any idea what that was all in aid of?
> 
> also unusual to see DSs in that sort of condition


I walk past them often in Waterloo,don't know how parking is arranged.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2018)

peterkro said:


> I walk past them often in Waterloo,don't know how parking is arranged.





suppose they could all belong to a resident there, but surprised it hasn't caused a parking war with the neighbours.  and surprised the owner/s don't get vandalism / attempted thefts with them...


----------



## peterkro (May 23, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> suppose they could all belong to a resident there, but surprised it hasn't caused a parking war with the neighbours.  and surprised the owner/s don't get vandalism / attempted thefts with them...


Can you buy more than a couple of residents permits? (it's Lambeth so anything is possible I suppose)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 23, 2018)

peterkro said:


> Can you buy more than a couple of residents permits? (it's Lambeth so anything is possible I suppose)



don't think so.  don't know how easy it is to get a neighbour (who doesn't have a car) to get one for you.  I think the only place I've lived and had a car (not lambeth) where there was a residents parking scheme you had to show the registration document to stop that happening.


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2018)

They're all owned by one person who lives there apparently, a few mates have said they've been there a while.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 24, 2018)

That SM is fantastic.


----------



## OzT (May 24, 2018)

peterkro said:


> I walk past them often in Waterloo,don't know how parking is arranged.


 
They were parked there when I used to commute down that street, and that was over 5 years ago! I also noticed them then, and enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 26, 2018)

Passed this place the other day near Hoxton, the pale blue scimitar is v nice...


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2018)

Scimitar? The second in is a Jensen, CV8. Absoutly gorgeous. I would.


----------



## dessiato (May 26, 2018)

4 out of five of those cars are really nice.


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2018)

The Porsche is rather common and average!
But a car club, why? I would much prefer to own one, even if I did only take it out occasionally. But pay thousands to drive one of those occasionally just wouldn't cut it for me. 
Ferrari's and classics appeared to be out in force today.


----------



## Poi E (May 27, 2018)

It would be strange driving a classic and not owning it, as you build up a bond with the car over trials and tribulations. Just taking one out for show is, well, sort of effete.


----------



## Smick (May 27, 2018)

dessiato said:


> At some time in my life I've been deeply in love with each of those.  Citroën used to make such wonderful cars.


The DS Break isn’t quite so elegant. I know you can’t make a station wagon as beautiful as the DS saloon, but I always feel disappointed by the Break.


----------



## dessiato (May 27, 2018)

Smick said:


> The DS Break isn’t quite so elegant. I know you can’t make a station wagon as beautiful as the DS saloon, but I always feel disappointed by the Break.


I always loved the DS Safari, and liked the CX for its size and that it was so different for an estate car.


----------



## Griff (May 27, 2018)

My dad had a CX Safari then one of the last 22 TRS CX saloons imported. Such a lovely smooth and powerful feeling thing.


----------



## dessiato (May 27, 2018)

Griff said:


> My dad had a CX Safari then one of the last 22 TRS CX saloons imported. Such a lovely smooth and powerful feeling thing.


I wanted one, or a BX GTi. Never got either, don't really know why.


----------



## Smick (May 27, 2018)

dessiato said:


> I always loved the DS Safari, and liked the CX for its size and that it was so different for an estate car.


I just sort of thought that from the front doors back, it’s not that different. Especially when compared to the DS saloon. I loved the CX Safari, always makes me think of a rather large family at my for primary school who had a seven seater in copper. I just love Citroens. When I got married, we had a DS for our wedding car. And I got in touch with a local Citroen dealer to try to borrow a C6 for a something old, something new idea.


----------



## A380 (May 28, 2018)

Poi E said:


> It would be strange driving a classic and not owning it, as you build up a bond with the car over trials and tribulations. Just taking one out for show is, well, sort of effete.


I don’t know, i’ve Always fancied a year or so with these people. The cars are mostly all ones that would be fun to drive once or twice without being so ‘clasic’ that you’d feel like you’d drowned a kitten if you dinged one.

Classic Car Club London


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2018)

Isn't that the place in Dogsauce photo?
Noting the gorgeous Jensen, again.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2018)

I would certainly find a way of catching this, If I were not working nights London to Brighton


----------



## A380 (May 31, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Isn't that the place in Dogsauce photo?
> Noting the gorgeous Jensen, again.


It looks like it.


----------



## Poi E (May 31, 2018)

A380 said:


> I don’t know, i’ve Always fancied a year or so with these people. The cars are mostly all ones that would be fun to drive once or twice without being so ‘clasic’ that you’d feel like you’d drowned a kitten if you dinged one.
> 
> Classic Car Club London



Cmon, unless you're just about to throw out tyres with 1500 miles that are too old you'll never know the joy of the fucking old things.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 136430 Passed this place the other day near Hoxton, the pale blue scimitar is v nice...


Is that the place that hires out classic cars ? Have driven past it a few times .


----------



## Grump (May 31, 2018)

This is probably a good place to ask a question that has been puzzling me for a while, which is why old Fords have such devout followers but old Vauxhalls don't . I went to a classic car show last year, loads of Escorts, Capris, Fiestas, even Scorpios etc but hardly any Vauxhalls, just a Viva or two. Is it that they don't elicit the same loyalty or just rot away more? Loads of youngsters would have started driving in an Astra or whatever but they don't seem to go back to them in later life as a hobby car in the way Ford owners do.


----------



## Poi E (May 31, 2018)

Rallying and racing in Ford's favour. GT40, Escort, Sierra and Escort Cosworths. And the same name as the parent that is recognised worldwide. Vauxhall is just the UK and some Commonwealth.


----------



## dessiato (May 31, 2018)

There is an active Vauxhall owners club. There's also a lot of Facebook groups for the various models. I've recently joined a Bertone OC. Vauxhall had a reputation for rusting, and for being boring. The few that were raced never achieved the levels of success that Ford did. Jeremy Clarkson and Top Gear didn't help with their attitude to Vauxhall.


----------



## Poi E (May 31, 2018)

Everyone has a GM somewhere in their past.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2018)

Spied a nice old Vauxhall up near Barnsbury, possibly a chevette. It’s nicer that they’re more unusual I reckon.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Everyone has a GM somewhere in their past.


Yep, had a Corsa for about 4 years


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2018)

Seen a chevette in Cardiff a few times, had one bitd, loved it


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Rallying and racing in Ford's favour. GT40, Escort, Sierra and Escort Cosworths. And the same name as the parent that is recognised worldwide. Vauxhall is just the UK and some Commonwealth.



yep-I was brought up with the "ford is the working mans car" line- and the sporty ones were always far more desirable than their GM counterparts- even in the 80s, when GM reinvented the desirable salesman car with the cavalier and turned up the engineering to make cars that could even be used for cabbing and do massive mileages, they were mostly considered a work car.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 1, 2018)

I sat in a Cavalier Mk1 recently and it was really nice. I was expecting poverty spec stuff like my old mans Hillman but it was much more modern looking than I thought it would be.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 1, 2018)

Also means the Ford scene tax. A Ford plated limited slip diff I have in a car of mine is from an old Escort RS2000 and in it's used state is worth more than a brand new replacement Quaife diff. It's mad. Will sell it as it's horrible for the road (but brilliant for the track.)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 2, 2018)

i saw 3 of these in berlin a fornight ago.tempted...


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 3, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Everyone has a GM somewhere in their past.



I've owned literally hundreds of cars (maybe 200+ by now) and I've never had a GM.

I would love to have a 3rd gen 73-79 Suburban and do a 6BT Cummins engine conversion on it.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2018)

Wow, never had a Chevy V8 knocking it's rods. You've missed out man.


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2018)

No GM here either.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 3, 2018)

"Current auto brands are Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet, GMC, Holden and Wuling. Former GM automotive brands include McLaughlin, Oakland, Oldsmobile, Opel, Pontiac, Hummer, Saab, Saturn and Vauxhall."

Never any of these? 

What about any of the Peugeot Citroën group? (Used to be one of the GM partnership companies)


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2018)

Add Daewoo as a former brand. Had a brilliant Daewoo fridge for a long time. Guess the air con in the cars would have been good.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2018)

Griff said:


> No GM here either.



But you'd be a Ford man


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2018)

dessiato said:


> Speaking of fast Vauxhalls, I've not seen a 2,3 HS for years. They must have been fun to drive.
> 
> View attachment 129994



I'm spewing that I didn't hold on to the cars from my youth.
I had a HSR Chevette, a Lotus Sunbeam and a plethora of Escorts, from Mexicos to RS2000s. Oh, and a fair few AE86 Corollas, which are also selling for silly money now.

The Chevette and the Sunbeam had basically the same engine. It was the 2.3 slant engine that was derived from the Bedford CF van engine. The engines used to twist a lot, which resulted in them constantly pissing oil from the lower rocker cover.

I had a Lotus esprit turbo for a very short while, too. That also had a derivative of the Bedford CF van engine, and I managed to blow the engine to pieces in less than 1000 miles. I think that's the most money I ever lost on a car, and in the shortest space of time.

It's nice to remember all these cars with a smile, but, in reality, every single one of them was a bag of shit, that rotted into the floor after about 7 or 8 years. And getting anything more than about 30k miles from an engine without it needing a rebuild was only a dream.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2018)

mantas( x2) Chevette Chevanne, Calalaier SRI 130- all under £300 when i bought them. the Cavaliaer was of that era when no self respecting saleseman would be seen dead in anything but a Cav- they had a period when they produced genuinely groundbreakingly relaible and fast motorway friendly cars that didnt shake themselves to death like many of their their competitors


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2018)

I did not know about the origins of the Esprit engine. Strikes me that for decades fuck all r and d and production process improvement was done by management. But like building ships on the stocks in the 1960s when the French were building them under cover, or rivetting ships when others started welding. The complacency of Empire.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2018)

Poi E said:


> I did not know about the origins of the Esprit engine. Strikes me that for decades fuck all r and d and production process improvement was done by management. But like building ships on the stocks in the 1960s when the French were building them under cover, or rivetting ships when others started welding. The complacency of Empire.


The major problem with the engine was that the cast iron block was replaced with an aluminium one. It was one of the first engines to get an ally block, but, being a relatively new technology, nobody had a clue how to manufacture one properly, and as a result, it warped and twisted like mad, which resulted in all sorts of problems.

Cars have progressed so much since my youth. It used to be a novelty having a window mechanism that worked, and a heater was something put there to piss the carpets wet through, as it was usually good for little else.

I actually remember the first car I bought. It was a seven year old MK2 Escort, and when I got it home I realised the C pillars had rotten through and been filled with body filler and repainted. A seven year old car these days is like brand new. Back then a car was literally only fit for the scrapyard after 7 years.


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2018)

Poi E said:


> But you'd be a Ford man



Nope, never owned a Ford either.

Learnt to drive in a pale blue Escort mk2 1.1 Popular and that was it.

Although the TVR Vixen has a 1700c Crossflow and the S2 had a 2.9 Cologne V6.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2018)

Did anyone ever own a Cortina (with the Pinto engine)? They were a nightmare for wearing cam lobes (due to carbon blocking the spray bar), and you had to remove the cylinder head to replace the camshaft, as it came out the back of the head. They were so bad and needed replacing so often that we used to cut a hole in the bulkhead with a hammer and chisel and pull the camshaft out through the ashtray.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 3, 2018)

Griff said:


> Nope, never owned a Ford either.
> 
> Learnt to drive in a pale blue Escort mk2 1.1 Popular and that was it.
> 
> Although the TVR Vixen has a 1700c Crossflow and the S2 had a 2.9 Cologne V6.


If never a Ford or a GM product, what have you driven?


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2018)

Owned:

MGB GT x 2
MG Metro (new in 1985)
Rover P5B Coupe
Volvo 1800S
MGBGT V8 x 2
TVR Vixen - Still owned
Jaguar XJ6
Jaguar XJS x 2
Volkswagen Golf Gti Mk4
Volkswagen Beetle 1600 GT
Volkswagen Polo diesel
TVR S2
Honda Civic Type R EP3
Volvo S40 diesel - Still owned
TVR Chimaera 500 - Still owned

Maybe a couple of others I've forgotten, but no Ford or GM.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2018)

And then there was the MK3 Escort with the CVH engine, with hydraulic tappets that sometimes worked, and a CV carb that was equally as bad. I've never seen an engine so capable of producing sludge!

Back in 1984 I was working as a mechanic, and I bought a batch of Ford's testbed CVH engines. They weren't supposed to be sold, and had ball bearings poured down the inlets once Ford were done with them, to destroy them if anyone got hold of one and fitted it, but I had a friend at Ford who enjoyed a backhander 
I bought a batch of about 15 of them. There were only 1.3 and 1.6 variants, but I looked at the block of one and saw 1.8 on the casting. It seems Ford were planning to fit the 1.8 in the Mk3 Escort but never did, so I had the only 1.8L Mk3 Escort on the road 
I was also the first to fit a 16V Mk2 Golf GTI engine into a MK1 GTI


----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2018)

How olds the S40?

If it's between 99/2010, it's a ford.


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2018)

blairsh said:


> How olds the S40?
> 
> If it's between 99/2010, it's a ford.



Yes, you're right. It's a 2004!

I stand corrected.  Altough it feels extremely unFord like in its quality and build.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2018)

I had two of a similar age. Great car.


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2018)

Indeed. Bought it for a grand as I was back living in London but still working in Cambridge, so it was doing well over 500 miles a week for the best part of a year.

Smoith, comfortable, fast with lovely cold air-con. Brilliant for £1k. Love it and kept it, it has a much easier life these days. 

Not the most stylish looking thing though. .


----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2018)

I had the sports lux  it looked great!


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2018)

My wife drove it to Tescos the other week and she said some kids laughed at it.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2018)

The Saab i have now is uglier than the s40 and i still like it. I suppose i like boring looking cars.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2018)

Griff said:


> Nope, never owned a Ford either.
> 
> Learnt to drive in a pale blue Escort mk2 1.1 Popular and that was it.
> 
> Although the TVR Vixen has a 1700c Crossflow and the S2 had a 2.9 Cologne V6.



For some reason thought the Griffith had a Ford lump in it.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2018)

Poi E said:


> For some reason thought the Griffith had a Ford lump in it.


It did.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Did anyone ever own a Cortina (with the Pinto engine)? They were a nightmare for wearing cam lobes (due to carbon blocking the spray bar), and you had to remove the cylinder head to replace the camshaft, as it came out the back of the head. They were so bad and needed replacing so often that we used to cut a hole in the bulkhead with a hammer and chisel and pull the camshaft out through the ashtray.



I think i still have the splined head bolt socket in my tool box somewhere. was easier in the early 90s to find a rotten OHC ford in thje scraapy  and remove the head for £20 rather than replace the cam with a new one. it sometimes worked


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2018)

The original Griffith from the mid 60s had a Ford 289 V8. 

The 1970 Tuscan had a Ford 302 in it.

The 1992 Griffith had a 4, 4.3 & 5.0 Rover V8.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 3, 2018)

So Ford and GM


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> And then there was the MK3 Escort with the CVH engine, with hydraulic tappets that sometimes worked, and a CV carb that was equally as bad. I've never seen an engine so capable of producing sludge!
> 
> Back in 1984 I was working as a mechanic, and I bought a batch of Ford's testbed CVH engines. They weren't supposed to be sold, and had ball bearings poured down the inlets once Ford were done with them, to destroy them if anyone got hold of one and fitted it, but I had a friend at Ford who enjoyed a backhander
> I bought a batch of about 15 of them. There were only 1.3 and 1.6 variants, but I looked at the block of one and saw 1.8 on the casting. It seems Ford were planning to fit the 1.8 in the Mk3 Escort but never did, so I had the only 1.8L Mk3 Escort on the road
> I was also the first to fit a 16V Mk2 Golf GTI engine into a MK1 GTI



the CVH engine did get a bit tappety and the enthusiast was invariably driven to learn how to replace the hydro taps on a regular basis. re the GTI - again, early 90s, I had an '83 1.6- a rocket ship for me at the time. drove to the French alps on a whim one day ( a few days actually ), just to get some fun with it. 

fast forward to 1999 & a fly by night Dagenham dealer had a decent black RS1600i for £1500 on his forecourt. I gave him £50 to hold it but couldnt get the insurance for it. real shame


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> the CVH engine did get a bit tappety and the enthusiast was invariably driven to learn how to replace the hydro taps on a regular basis. re the GTI - again, early 90s, I had an '83 1.6- a rocket ship for me at the time. drove to the French alps on a whim one day ( a few days actually ), just to get some fun with it.
> 
> fast forward to 1999 & a fly by night Dagenham dealer had a decent black RS1600i for £1500 on his forecourt. I gave him £50 to hold it but couldnt get the insurance for it. real shame


The Golf was an amazing car. It came out at a time when everything else was slow and handled like a new-born giraffe. It was in a whole new league, and rear wheel drive cars aside, it's the most fun car I ever owned.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2018)

I knew the GTI's had to be good,as the farm boys up on the moors all had them towards the end of the 80s- they were sticking their escorts in the barns and thumping around on golfs.Farmers are usually a good tell of a half decent car. too early for me to have one, but i got one as soon as I was able. now i drive a 500 quid ford mondy that I am rather attached to now


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 3, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I knew the GTI's had to be good,as the farm boys up on the moors all had them towards the end of the 80s- they were sticking their escorts in the barns and thumping around on golfs.Farmers are usually a good tell of a half decent car. too early for me to have one, but i got one as soon as I was able. now i drive a 500 quid ford mondy that I am rather attached to now


You're only attached to it because you can't sell it


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 5, 2018)

Saw one of these yesterday morning, white as well just like the pic. 

Some old bloke slowly coming out of a driveway to a block of flats...pootled along nicely, it was spotless


----------



## OzT (Jun 6, 2018)

Is that a Consul Estate?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 6, 2018)

OzT said:


> Is that a Consul Estate?



It's a Zephyr, or Zodiac. I can't tell which is which.


----------



## OzT (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks, forgotten about those!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> You're only attached to it because you can't sell it


 

ah yes there is that - the problem is, I have got to that stage where I know the car - I know when it feels rough & deserves a tank of 98 octane as a treat, that tiny flat spot on the tyre, the sound of the fuel pump priming, the click from the nearside CV joint on a cold morning - I trust it now. looks like shit, the paint has a myriad of tiny scratches from forest tracks  and the eggshell bumpers are duct taped - but I know it, and that's a decent place to be in.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Saw one of these yesterday morning, white as well just like the pic.
> 
> Some old bloke slowly coming out of a driveway to a block of flats...pootled along nicely, it was spotless


 
Zodiac I think cos of the twin lamps I suppose


----------



## dessiato (Jun 6, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Zodiac I think cos of the twin lamps I suppose


I just checked it on my tablet. It's definitely a Zodiac. It says so on the bonnet.

ETA I couldn't tell on my phone, screen too small.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Jun 6, 2018)

I saw a white MK2 Vauxhall Cavalier on a C plate driving about the other day. I remember the episode of Taggart, where the same model got put through a hydraulic press shear with a body in the boot, while the operator bashes the control buttons in time to The Waterboys 'Don't Bang The Drum' and the chopped up Cavalier rides the stockpiling conveyor with blood pouring out of the cut metal.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> You don't see 2CVs anymore, at least I haven't for a long, long time. Maybe occasionally in France, but otherwise, nah.



La Centrale 

So I sadly won't be able to drive one again over there. 

Even worse is the jeep version which I saw on a French documentary yesterday and which made me google.

La Centrale

In reality, much as I loved its idiosyncrasies, it was very uneconomical and somewhat lacking in safety features when I did have to travel moderate distances -and a bastard to start in a damp climate - and I'm moving from Bristol to the Atlantic west coast of France which is even more so. And it's a rust bucket to boot.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> La Centrale
> 
> So I sadly won't be able to drive one again over there.
> 
> ...


The Mehari prices! It seems only five minutes ago a near perfect one was less than a grand.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2018)

Any idea how reliable / good value the Berlingo is ?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Griff (Jun 10, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> La Centrale
> 
> So I sadly won't be able to drive one again over there.
> 
> ...



A decent looking SM for 18000 Euros on there. 

Something I'd consider for eventual retirement to the Pyrenees.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 11, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Any idea how reliable / good value the Berlingo is ?



I've never had one but I've worked on a few first gen. ones when I lived in Belgium. Unless you're buying one from Perpignan it will be rusty, particularly around the sliding door. All of the interior trim is complete garbage and breaks within six months of rolling off the forecourt. In that respect it's exactly like owning a Range Rover.

Mechanically they are pretty sound. If you can find one, I'd take get a late 1st gen. (2005ish) 1.4 petrol over any of the diesels just because it's probably led an easier life. Diesels get bought for delivery and work vehicles and get absolutely fucking hammered with the bare minimum spent on them. If you do get a diesel you've got to get the injectors tested before handing over any euros. ODB2 scan as well, obviously.

Don't know anything about the second gen. ones other than they are bigger and there is an electric one that is probably rubbish. The third gen. ones look ridiculous.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 11, 2018)

Well, that's that.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2018)

I had totally forgotten these until recently and looking back I can't help thinking why?
A Ford Granada Coupe.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 16, 2018)

From that ecample, it looks like it's a cheaper version of a Ford Capri, so possibly that.

I quite like it, to be fair.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 16, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> From that ecample, it looks like it's a cheaper version of a Ford Capri, so possibly that.
> 
> I quite like it, to be fair.


It was, in its own right, a great car.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2018)

The Granada was bigger, heavier and squarer than a Capri, not so sporty or desirable.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 16, 2018)

hash tag said:


> The Granada was bigger, heavier and squarer than a Capri, not so sporty or desirable.


The three litre was very comfortable and quick. It was a great long distance cruiser.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2018)

A GT perhaps?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 17, 2018)

hash tag said:


> The Granada was bigger, heavier and squarer than a Capri, not so sporty or desirable.



The South African ones with the 4.9 Windsor V8 were cool.



I can't imagine they were the last word in responsive handling but were probably a bit of a laugh and fucking terrifying.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 17, 2018)

They got some pretty interesting models in SA during apartheid times.always liked the Datsun 160Z


----------



## Grump (Jun 17, 2018)

*Datsun Cedric, love the name...*


----------



## Poi E (Jun 17, 2018)

I had a Gloria


----------



## OzT (Jun 18, 2018)

They, the saffas, called our Holden Premier the Constanssia, which is their poshest suburb in Cape Town.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 18, 2018)

Most bizarre "Holden" has to be the HJ/HZ Premier sent to Japan to become the Mazda Roadpacer with a 13B and 9 mpg...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 10, 2018)

Portugal delivering the goods again. Convertible Cosworth with pepper pots. Appears just about unloved enough to be cool. The convertible roof looks a bit homemade.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 10, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> . The convertible roof looks a bit homemade.
> 
> View attachment 140804


Nope, they were just shit


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2018)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 137762


A few years ago I took a wrong turn and ended up at a classic car rally  I had to drive around to the exit.  I was driving behind an American classic car and could see lots of excited faces watching that and then their faces dropping when my 15 year old battered golf passed them.  I heard a disappointed kid say to his dad ,'What is that ? It's not very nice ' or something similar


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 10, 2018)

I haven't seen a Saab 900 Turbo in ages. I used to think of that as my dream car.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2018)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 137762



I am really starting to appreciate the lines of 70s vauxhalls recently- about a tenth of the cost of a ford as well


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 11, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> Portugal delivering the goods again. Convertible Cosworth with pepper pots. Appears just about unloved enough to be cool. The convertible roof looks a bit homemade.
> 
> View attachment 140804



The ebay Cosworth badge is a nice finishing touch.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 11, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am really starting to appreciate the lines of 70s vauxhalls recently- about a tenth of the cost of a ford as well


If you can find a good one...


----------



## OzT (Jul 11, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I haven't seen a Saab 900 Turbo in ages. I used to think of that as my dream car.



Never seen the appeal of Saabs. To me they were just Dolimite engines in a strange but nothing special body shell with a lack of toys interior.

Though I know they do have their fans.



dessiato said:


> If you can find a good one...



Always prefered Vauxhalls to Fords from the 60s to mid 80s, probably cause I'm a Holden man, and the Vauxhalls here are just smaller versions of our Holdens.

But saying that when I was older and had the cash, I brought Falcons rather than Kingswoods! I know, traitor!!! lol!!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 11, 2018)

Always liked the way Holden took European styling and added a bit of swagger. When I first arrived in the UK I was saddened to discover the Vauxhall Omega and find out there was no V8 option.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 11, 2018)

OzT said:


> Never seen the appeal of Saabs. To me they were just Dolimite engines in a strange but nothing special body shell with a lack of toys interior.
> 
> Though I know they do have their fans.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of SAAB. I regret selling mine and would buy another any time. They were solid, reliable, comfortable, and different. A lot of the parts were GM with a twist. Few parts are interchangeable. There is the story, maybe apocryphal, that when they were doing a joint development with Lancia the Italians were very pleased with the results, but SAAB said that passing the legal requirements wasn't good enough. It is this mind set that makes me a fan.


----------



## OzT (Jul 11, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Always liked the way Holden took European styling and added a bit of swagger. When I first arrived in the UK I was saddened to discover the Vauxhall Omega and find out there was no V8 option.



That was when I fell out of love with Holdens, to me the Commodores were never as stylish as the Kingswoods, whereas Fords kept the Falcons going from the 70s onwards, just more refinements. 

ETA: ps I, being aussie, always thought the Europeans took their styling cues from us, just smaller and more basic and slower/less powerful!!!!  lol!! 

My 2c worth


----------



## Poi E (Jul 11, 2018)

Had a HQ Monaro (had some steel left in the unibody) and my mate has an HJ Kingswood with 30k kilometres sitting in his garage in NZ rotting away while he works in HK. His dad's car and will never part with it. Love the smell of the vinyl. Not like Jap, Yank or Euro vinyl...something else in the mixture.


----------



## OzT (Jul 11, 2018)

Wow the Monaro would be worth something now, speciallly with a black vinyl roof!!  lol!!  

Though for me personally I would prefer the HJ, never liked 2 doors, plus getting near a Statesman there as well!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 27, 2018)

How about this one I saw at the end of our street this morning. I've seen only one before, but that was the BTTF one on display about 30 years ago - never thought I'd ever see a privately owned one still in everyday use!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 27, 2018)

Dr. Furface said:


> View attachment 142350 How about this one I saw at the end of our street this morning. I've seen only one before, but that was the BTTF one on display about 30 years ago - never thought I'd ever see a privately owned one still in everyday use!


They were an absolute heap of crap. That's why you don't see them anymore. They were built using parts from mini metros and other such crap.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> They were an absolute heap of crap. That's why you don't see them anymore. They were built using parts from mini metros and other such crap.


Thread is about cars you never see anymore. Not why. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 27, 2018)

Dr. Furface said:


> Thread is about cars you never see anymore. Not why. Thanks anyway.


Apologies. I didn't realise you'd made up your own set of rules for the thread. You should have posted them earlier, so I could casually disregard them. 
People have a right to know why these cars are no longer on the road, even if it does upset you.


----------



## Grump (Jul 27, 2018)

Sometimes see one near me that is used regularly  by the owner. I believe there are a few still about as despite being terrible, they have a cult status.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 27, 2018)

Saul Goodman said:


> Apologies. I didn't realise you'd made up your own set of rules for the thread. You should have posted them earlier, so I could casually disregard them.
> People have a right to know why these cars are no longer on the road, even if it does upset you.


Um. . . that's what it says in the thread title?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 27, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> Um. . . that's what it says in the thread title?


It says I'm not allowed to reply saying why? Really? Where?
You don't own the thread, so get fucked!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2018)

Jesus, it's like mumsnet in here.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 27, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Jesus, it's like mumsnet in here.


Isn't it!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2018)

Funny thing, the Delorean. Some decent input from Lotus, uninspiring but reliable enough engine and transaxle and of course all the quality control issues etc. But you can buy virtually everything new for the car as it has such a following.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 27, 2018)

Pram   Toys
 <<  ...  >>


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 27, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Funny thing, the Delorean. Some decent input from Lotus, uninspiring but reliable enough engine and transaxle and of course all the quality control issues etc. But you can buy virtually everything new for the car as it has such a following.


I nearly bought one at an auction in 1990 ish (it went for £10k), until I looked inside and all the switches were mini metro, and all of the interior had fallen to pieces.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2018)

After a few weeks work here's one car you don't see anymore coming back from the dead.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 27, 2018)

Poi E said:


> After a few weeks work here's one car you don't see anymore coming back from the dead.View attachment 142364


Is that a Datsun 120Y?
Clean if it is.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2018)

Yeah on the outside. MX5/Ford for other oily bits.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 27, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Yeah on the outside. MX5/Ford for other oily bits.


Nice job, well done 

Any pics of the important bits?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 27, 2018)

1.8 and box from a 2003 MX5 with a modified intake plenum, headers, EGR delete, decat, custom prop shaft to a shortened Ford rear axle with Ford 9 inch brakes, Quaife half shafts and a 3.54 plated diff, 280zx struts and brakes up front with adjustable shocks. 850 kilos of yee hah.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 27, 2018)

Very nice, and a nice menagerie of upgrades. The engine fits in a lot better than I thought it would, too.
Good job!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 27, 2018)

This week’s selection of underwhelming motors of yesteryear from my current neighbourhood, where stuff doesn’t rot away as they don’t need to grit the roads. First three are all everyday runabouts, the last one someone’s actually put a bit of effort into making it nice.

 
(Nissan bluebird, old style Fiat Panda, an early Micra and some well loved 70s fiat thing)

Still plenty of the more rounded later version of the Micra knocking about in the UK.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2018)

I had a Nissan Stanza which was perhaps the model before the Bluebird in your photo. 

It was super reliable, it basically just worked as intended.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2018)

And I can remember my Mum had one of those old shape Micra which I used on more than one occasion to tow my motorbike around, for some reason the brakes on that Micra were really good.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2018)

Great little cars the K10 Micra (apart from killing you in anything above a 30mph accident.) Modified one for a laugh and it is still the most enjoyable car I've driven on a road


----------



## Griff (Jul 28, 2018)

When did you last see a GS, let alone the 'sporty' GSX?

1975 Citroen GS X, 32000 miles For Sale | Car And Classic

Remember when these came out and they were so cool.

Looking at it now, they were just the last run out of the 1015 engined cars with a bit of orange paint, spotlights and some different seats. 

Would still love that though!


----------



## A380 (Jul 30, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> This week’s selection of underwhelming motors of yesteryear from my current neighbourhood, where stuff doesn’t rot away as they don’t need to grit the roads. First three are all everyday runabouts, the last one someone’s actually put a bit of effort into making it nice.
> 
> View attachment 142394
> (Nissan bluebird, old style Fiat Panda, an early Micra and some well loved 70s fiat thing)
> ...


My mum had a first generation Fiat Panda- it actually was the pink one from the advert - they did a custom paint job then sold it at our local garage. The colour was so popular they then started offering it as an option ( cool story huh). Anyway, it was actually a really good car. A hoot to drive round town and it just kept going - when it was about 15 my mum gave it to my ex when we broke up ( me and my ex, not me and my mum...)and it ran for at least 20 years. Great car. (Unlike my fucking Polksmi Fiat 126- which was shit personified).


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 30, 2018)

Saw a nice V8 Rover 3500 today. Is it the last decent car that they made?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 30, 2018)

Sooo clean. Must have had a full body restoration. The rubbers were fresh.


----------



## Smick (Jul 31, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Sooo clean. Must have had a full body restoration. The rubbers were fresh.View attachment 142660


Looks nice, but what about those wheels? They look like something off an 80s Merc. Why restore a Granada and then put the wrong wheels on?


----------



## OzT (Jul 31, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Saw a nice V8 Rover 3500 today. Is it the last decent car that they made?



P series or the SD1 series? P series were deffo the best cars, SD1s I don't think quite so, specially with the slab dash board and money saving cuts everywhere


----------



## Poi E (Jul 31, 2018)

Smick said:


> Looks nice, but what about those wheels? They look like something off an 80s Merc. Why restore a Granada and then put the wrong wheels on?


 
And the chrome arches, too. Sort of Basildon meets the Bronx.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 31, 2018)

Poi E said:


> And the chrome arches rust traps, too. Sort of Basildon meets the Bronx.


FTFY.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 31, 2018)

OzT said:


> P series or the SD1 series? P series were deffo the best cars, SD1s I don't think quite so, specially with the slab dash board and money saving cuts everywhere



P series. In the classic beige


----------



## Smick (Aug 1, 2018)

OzT said:


> P series or the SD1 series? P series were deffo the best cars, SD1s I don't think quite so, specially with the slab dash board and money saving cuts everywhere


I am very fond of the SD1. My uncle used to have a 2 litre SD1, I loved it. I’d say there’s a case for that to be described as the last great Rover, before they became rebadged Hondas.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 2, 2018)

What's with UK/Euro car manufacturers and silly names and numbers that make cars sound like rocket ships and bad spy names. SD1s, XK8s, 335iXdrive, 850CSi. OK, so BMW and Merc have always had accountants naming their cars, but I mean can't we have some memorable fucking names?


----------



## OzT (Aug 2, 2018)

Smick said:


> I am very fond of the SD1. My uncle used to have a 2 litre SD1, I loved it. I’d say there’s a case for that to be described as the last great Rover, before they became rebadged Hondas.



I've owned both a P6 2000 and an SD1 2600, and I have to say it feels much nicer driving the P6. A better sense of style and comfort, as well as that little something I can't describe (plus the emergency fuel lever was great too!!).

Whereas the SD1 was an ex police, with the holes stil in the roof for their lights, and with low profiles held the road like glue, was shifty and roomy. But just felt like driving a big car, the P6 was heaps more refined I felt.



Poi E said:


> What's with UK/Euro car manufacturers and silly names and numbers that make cars sound like rocket ships and bad spy names. SD1s, XK8s, 335iXdrive, 850CSi. OK, so BMW and Merc have always had accountants naming their cars, but I mean can't we have some memorable fucking names?



Like old British cars with names huh? Minx, Rapier, Heralds, Tiger, Alpine, Maxi, Allegro, Maestro, Mondeo, Granada, Escort, Consul, Pop, Prefect, Hunter, Zodiac, Zephyr, Capri, Avenger . . ..  ooo was just having fun remembering names but realized the list could go on and on and on!!  lol!!


----------



## Poi E (Aug 2, 2018)

Exactly. Great names. Why did it stop?


----------



## OzT (Aug 2, 2018)

Well I know the SD1 was abbrevation for "Specialist Division" and 1 was the first car designed there.

I guess at the time marketing thought letters and numbers made the model sound more exciting as opposed to the traditional names maybe?


----------



## Smick (Aug 2, 2018)

Numbers supposedly sound more engineer driven. There are still companies doing names, but they are names they have made up. Captur, Evoque, Prius. 

But even the numbers used to mean something. A BMW 316 was a 1.6l 3 series. A Merc C220 was a 2.2l C class. Now it just seems to be one engine and now it is mapped / the number of turbos strapped to it is denoted by the end of the number.


----------



## OzT (Aug 2, 2018)

You're right Smick, numbers used to mean the car.

BMW as you mentioned and Mercs, as well as Volvos 244 series 2 4 cyliner 4 doors, 265 series 2 6 cylinder 5 doors etc.

Be nice for someone to start a thread on car designations. for example when Zetec was the engine, then onto trim spec. Consuls the cheap version of its better brothers, as Minx was etc

ETA: whereas now I think the names are thought up my marketing men so they could be pronounced in any languages, I think I was told, to increase its market shares.

Whereas old names were quite evocacal, or something liek that


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 2, 2018)

Smick said:


> I am very fond of the SD1. My uncle used to have a 2 litre SD1, I loved it. I’d say there’s a case for that to be described as the last great Rover, before they became rebadged Hondas.




I had one. Worst thing ever created apart from my Italian made Nissan cherry. You cannot believe how bad and soft the straight 6 engine was


----------



## Poi E (Aug 2, 2018)

wow, you had the cherry built back to front (should have had nissan oily bits and alfa styling. It would have rusted, but run.)


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 2, 2018)

Smick said:


> Numbers supposedly sound more engineer driven. There are still companies doing names, but they are names they have made up. Captur, Evoque, Prius.
> 
> But even the numbers used to mean something. A BMW 316 was a 1.6l 3 series. A Merc C220 was a 2.2l C class. Now it just seems to be one engine and now it is mapped / the number of turbos strapped to it is denoted by the end of the number.



The BMW system has always had anomalies: the E30 316 was a 1.8, the E28 525e was a 2.7 and the E23 745i was a 3.5.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 2, 2018)

Poi E said:


> wow, you had the cherry built back to front (should have had nissan oily bits and alfa styling. It would have rusted, but run.)



It cost £15 quid with a months tax and 3 weeks mot or something and I still feel aggrieved about being ripped off


----------



## Poi E (Aug 2, 2018)

The Arna, wasn't it. Alfa Romeo Nissan something. The more I think about it, the more exciting it would have been to have Alfa and Nissan working together on high-revving, twin cam engines in sexy bodies.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 4, 2018)

Currently kinda hopscotching around central med - have allocated a few extra days on the end to tie down a deal on a well priced Brit classic should one pop up. Cyprus is silly money, Malta is better but not bargain. Have checked out escorts and cortina s both 1 and 2 series. May have to spread net wider in Malta and hunt something down this week. Updates to follow


----------



## hash tag (Aug 5, 2018)

Knowing what Malta's roads are like, I bet the cars there are well battered.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 10, 2018)

Cracker in Barnsley this evening


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2018)

My second car was a 2.0 gxl. It was an m reg car, I think, in sebring red....a cracker


----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2018)

The festival of the unexceptional has really taken of


----------



## OzT (Aug 13, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Cracker in Barnsley this evening
> 
> View attachment 143696



Lovely cars, though in the days when they were round in England I prefered the Vauxhall's (FD/FE) versions, like the Venturas or VX 4/90s. Same coke shapes but I guess stems from Holdens preference back home to Fords. (Kingswoods over Falcons)

That Cortiuna though should be in that Cortina's slightly tinted golden Brown to be really in era!


----------



## ringo (Aug 13, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Cracker in Barnsley this evening
> 
> View attachment 143696


Was just coming on here to say I saw a clean red one in Ramsgate on Saturday.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 15, 2018)

bloke down the road has this. nut and bolt restoration; he does his own paintwork, too, which is of a high standard.


----------



## OzT (Aug 15, 2018)

X19?


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 15, 2018)

OzT said:


> X19?



Series 2 SA22C RX-7. 5 speed manual turbos are massively desirable.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 16, 2018)

Paddock bashers as a youngster. Man did they rust.


----------



## A380 (Aug 16, 2018)

OzT said:


> X19?


No, but I always wanted an X19. I'm sure they were shit though; but I still wanted one.

Not so much as to actually spend money on one. Any one have any views?

Fiat X19 for Sale | Classic Cars for Sale UK


----------



## passenger (Aug 16, 2018)

I love the idea of this car, pure madness, the Alfa 6.....  I  had a 23,000 mile one
in Brown nedded a service every 4,000 miles to tune it in, so you got 12 to 16 MPG


----------



## OzT (Aug 17, 2018)

Alfa's always looks good, and yes, their madness's a bit like the Lambos (pre Audi ownership), just as desirable but a lot cheaper!   Must be the Italian weather, or the wines!!  lol!!


----------



## Poi E (Aug 17, 2018)

Alfa sure now how to do a cam cover


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 17, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Alfa sure now how to do a cam cover



They have made some great looking engines.







Unfortunately they've gone down the giant plastic bin lid look of all other manufacturers now. (Honda still make a bit of an effort.)


----------



## Poi E (Aug 17, 2018)

It is bloody sad. This always gets me excited as it was the first engine I remember looking at as a kid and running my fingers over the toyota writing. i am sure it did not look like this at all because i remember the smoke and rust too


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 26, 2018)

I was appreciating the almost DeLorean-like styling of an old Toyota Celica SL I was driving behind on Monday. On a 1983 plate if that narrows down the specific model.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 28, 2018)

Best place for this I think. Some nice pics of old dashboards.

The evolution of car dashboards – in pictures


----------



## OzT (Sep 28, 2018)

Very interesting website, thanks nuffsaid! Took a few minutes off my day, cheers!!


----------



## dessiato (Sep 28, 2018)

A380 said:


> No, but I always wanted an X19. I'm sure they were shit though; but I still wanted one.
> 
> Not so much as to actually spend money on one. Any one have any views?
> 
> Fiat X19 for Sale | Classic Cars for Sale UK


Friend of mine had an X1-9. The interior quality wasn't all it should be, but rust wasn't an issue. It was a very little used, always garaged, only driven in dry weather, example.

The handling was amazing although a bit slow in a straight line. It was only 1500. He bought a 924 Le Mans next. He said the X1-9 out handled it.


----------



## OzT (Sep 28, 2018)

when they were around, always thought they or Triumph must've looked at each other's plans as the X19 and TR7 were so similiar! think I woudl prefere the TR7, when it ran properly


----------



## dessiato (Sep 28, 2018)

OzT said:


> when they were around, always thought they or Triumph must've looked at each other's plans as the X19 and TR7 were so similiar! think I woudl prefere the TR7, when it ran properly


One story is that the TR7 was originally designed to be mid engined, but the accountants got involved...


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 30, 2018)

dessiato said:


> One story is that the TR7 was originally designed to be mid engined, but the accountants got involved...



That was actually one of the better TR7 decisions given how often you have to have the engine in and out. 

I like this one: 1UZ-FE 1981 Triumph TR7 V8 | Cars, Vans & Utes | Gumtree Australia Hume Area - Sunbury | 1183652002

See, TR7s can be great cars if you install an LS400 V8, Supra transmission, Skyline rear end and WRX brakes!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> They have made some great looking engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forget the engines, how about this for detailing?


----------



## OzT (Oct 1, 2018)

Large throttle and cluch, an afterthough on the brake pedal??  lol!!   (pic on left)


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 1, 2018)

I've just paid a stupid amount of money for a set of Nismo OLD LOGO pedals for my GTR which is still on a ship between Yokohama and Fremantle.



I regret nothing.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 1, 2018)

Definitely not. I paid a silly amount for rare Celsior wood trim for my LS400. Japanese auction sites are dangerous.


----------



## RailRecordUK (Oct 18, 2018)

Haven't seen a ford Sierra in a long time, last time I saw one was when my grandfather had one.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 18, 2018)

OzT said:


> Large throttle and cluch, an afterthough on the brake pedal??  lol!!   (pic on left)



I think the one in the middle is the throttle, the one on the right is the brake.  A quick search says this picture is of a 1931 car.  I've met 1920s buses where the throttle is a small pedal in the middle.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 19, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I think the one in the middle is the throttle, the one on the right is the brake.  A quick search says this picture is of a 1931 car.  I've met 1920s buses where the throttle is a small pedal in the middle.


I've driven a 1928 Lea Francis and that had the accelerator pedal in the middle and the brake pedal on the right. Slightly confusing until you get used to it!


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 20, 2018)

RailRecordUK said:


> Haven't seen a ford Sierra in a long time, last time I saw one was when my grandfather had one.



I’m surprised I’ve not seen any here in Portugal, I still see Ford Orions (‘Sierra with a boot’ as they were conceived) fairly often and they were much less common than sierras in the UK (with ridiculous insurance premiums speeding their demise as they were supposedly very easy to steal). I can only presume they were not available here in large numbers.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 20, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I’m surprised I’ve not seen any here in Portugal, I still see Ford Orions (‘Sierra with a boot’ as they were conceived) fairly often and they were much less common than sierras in the UK (with ridiculous insurance premiums speeding their demise as they were supposedly very easy to steal). I can only presume they were not available here in large numbers.



Orion = Mk III Escort with a boot

Sierra Sapphire = Sierra with a boot

They are all junk.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 20, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Orion = Mk III Escort with a boot
> 
> Sierra Sapphire = Sierra with a boot
> 
> They are all junk.


I just came to say the same. But there was a Cosworth version of the Sapphire which also, IIRC, had 4x4.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 20, 2018)

Sapphire Cossies were 2WD until 1990 when they went 4WD. The 2WD Sapphires were probably the best Cossie but Spender had one.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 20, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Orion = Mk III Escort with a boot
> 
> Sierra Sapphire = Sierra with a boot
> 
> They are all junk.



I stand corrected, and that kind of makes sense as I also see quite a few mk3 escorts here.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 20, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Sapphire Cossies were 2WD until 1990 when they went 4WD. The 2WD Sapphires were probably the best Cossie but Spender had one.



spender - the slimmed down oz


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 20, 2018)

SA  seems to have loads of sierra analogues kicking about still


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 20, 2018)

Has anyone seen a Sierra P100 in living memory or have they all rusted away to dandruff sized pieces?


----------



## Poi E (Oct 20, 2018)

Seen a few in S Africa.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 2, 2018)

Just remembered, it's the annual london to Brighton Veteran car run; I hope it goes better this year than last year.
Also, Regent Street is closed tomorrow for this Home - Regent Street Motor Show


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 2, 2018)

Loved these


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Loved these


The originals had to be taken off the road because they were over braked. After a couple of years they solved the problem by removing the servo. Bloody good car though.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 2, 2018)

Giugiaro design?


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Giugiaro design?


I think it was Pinin Farina


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2019)

Karmann Ghia in south London yesterday


----------



## Leafster (Jan 24, 2019)

Isn't that a Volkwagen 1500/1600?

Still rare these days.


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2019)

Leafster said:


> Isn't that a Volkwagen 1500/1600?
> 
> Still rare these days.


It's a VW Karmann Ghia. To me a VW 1500 is a flat windscreen Beetle and a 1600 is a rounded screen windscreen Beetle. 

A lot of Beetles were kept alive for a bit longer with Mexican replacement panels but they're rusting away too. The Ghia's have got very thin on the ground, although there was always a yellow convertible off Coldharnour Lane when I lived there.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 24, 2019)

This is the actual car

TYPE 3 1600TL FASTBACK For Sale Farnham, Surrey, United Kingdom | AutoMotoClassicSale.com


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2019)

Leafster said:


> This is the actual car
> 
> TYPE 3 1600TL FASTBACK For Sale Farnham, Surrey, United Kingdom | AutoMotoClassicSale.com


Ah yes, Fastback was the name I was trying to remember


----------



## Leafster (Jan 24, 2019)

ringo said:


> Ah yes, Fastback was the name I was trying to remember


It came in three body styles - saloon, estate and fastback. Most of the models I used to see were estates and fastbacks.


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes you're right, they really are getting unfamiliar. And my memory is going  
I like the estate models that got the Cal job, all lowered and smooth.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 24, 2019)

ringo said:


> Yes you're right, they really are getting unfamiliar. And my memory is going
> I like the estate models that got the Cal job, all lowered and smooth.


It's odd what sticks in the mind and what doesn't. Someone posted an old photo on Facebook a couple of weeks ago of the local bus depot before it was knocked down. In front of it was parked a car - a Talbot Tagora! If someone had asked to me list PSA cars from the 1980s I would never have thought of it, but seeing a photo of one and it all came flooding back.


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2019)

Leafster said:


> It's odd what sticks in the mind and what doesn't. Someone posted an old photo on Facebook a couple of weeks ago of the local bus depot before it was knocked down. In front of it was parked a car - a Talbot Tagora! If someone had asked to me list PSA cars from the 1980s I would never have thought of it, but seeing a photo of one and it all came flooding back.


Yes looking at them now I remember we called them Type 3's and the estates squarebacks.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 24, 2019)

ringo said:


> Yes looking at them now I remember we called them Type 3's and the estates squarebacks.


I didn't ever think of them as Type 3s even though they are. I think the estates were marketed as "Variants" in the UK. I might be wrong on that.

I hadn't really thought about this but I've just looked it up and Type 1s are Beetles and Type 2s are Kombis. 

*goes off to google VW Type 4s, 5s...*


----------



## moose (Jan 25, 2019)

Leafster said:


> *goes off to google VW Type 4s, 5s...*


4s are downright weird, and 5s are Transporters. My Golf's a Type 15, which is a subtype of Type 1. 
Interestingly, VW recently file a trademark for Type 7, so who knows what they have up their sleeve.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 19, 2019)

From the surrey street rods wheels day. So pretty in pink.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 19, 2019)

Or


----------



## dessiato (Apr 19, 2019)

hash tag said:


> From the surrey street rods wheels day. So pretty in pink.
> View attachment 168300


My first car was one of those in grey and red. It had a red leather interior with a front bench seat. 1600 which was good for those days. Reg was 16 NML. Wish I still had that plate.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 19, 2019)

Leafster said:


> In front of it was parked a car - a Talbot Tagora!


Strangely there's none of these beauties left on the roads!






Search results for 'talbot tagora' - How Many Left?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 20, 2019)

A further seletion of Brits from yesterday. Which way to go.... concourse, original or something else?


----------



## Poi E (Apr 20, 2019)

nogojones said:


> Strangely there's none of these beauties left on the roads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I know where Aston Martin got the idea for the Lagonda


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 20, 2019)

hash tag said:


> A further seletion of Brits from yesterday. Which way to go.... concourse, original or something else?
> View attachment 168384 View attachment 168383 View attachment 168382 View attachment 168381 View attachment 168380



I hate them all except the stanced Allegro.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2019)

The dear Capri is now 50. 


hash tag said:


> The humble Ford Capri as we know it, has also now turned 50. In spite of their pretending to be Mustangs or Chargers, they were great fun to drive.
> Ford Capri - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> ...



I had a Mk3 for a year or two, sadly only the 2 Litre as I could not stretch to the 2.8 or 3 litre. Still great fun.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 24, 2019)

I love these big old citroens.  There were two other old citroens parked with it.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2019)

Great car. There is an estate version of that out on the street in Balham. Has seen slightly better days but not beyond hope.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 26, 2019)

mx wcfc : Is that Citroen parked up in a Waterloo (SE1) backstreet? There is, or was, a very small commercial garage nearby that specialises in those models. I use to see several of that time parked up near to each other round there when I lived/walked/cycled in the area ....

Classics of their time anyway 

ETA : See also ringo 's post #442, page 15 of this thread


----------



## plurker (Apr 26, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> mx wcfc : Is that Citroen parked up in a Waterloo (SE1) backstreet? There is, or was, a very small commercial garage nearby that specialises in those models. I use to see several of that time parked up near to each other round there when I lived/walked/cycled in the area ....
> 
> Classics of their time anyway



It is. There are several old Citroen models parked there, they've been on the street for at least nine years - I used to cycle past them every day. They do move occasionally so are runners.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 26, 2019)

It is a bit odd that all the Tagoras have gone.Many moons ago when my school-mate's dad was a Shift Manager at Ryton that was his company car.The son reckoned he went from Kenilworth to Glasgow in it in three and a half hours.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 26, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> mx wcfc : Is that Citroen parked up in a Waterloo (SE1) backstreet? There is, or was, a very small commercial garage nearby that specialises in those models. I use to see several of that time parked up near to each other round there when I lived/walked/cycled in the area ....
> 
> Classics of their time anyway
> 
> ETA : See also ringo 's post #442, page 15 of this thread


Yes, that's near Waterloo, just down from a fairly decent real ale pub called the King's Arms.  Same road as ringo's posts .  Specialist garage nearby would explain it.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 27, 2019)

There is the Waterloo Classics meet as well of course; a very small meet, no more than 20 cars when I visited a while back, but it was a wet day. Waterloo Classics


----------



## Poi E (Apr 27, 2019)

Classic car meet within the ULEZ. How can that ever work well?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 27, 2019)

It started before ULEZ and if you can afford a half decent classic car you can afford the charge. Some of the owners live inside the  Zone.


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2019)

They're exempt if made before 1981 (not 100% on that date mind).

Been looking at 289 Mustangs for my V8 fix as the Chimaera may have to go if we're still in London come 2021. If not living in the sun at that point.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Classic car meet within the ULEZ. How can that ever work well?



pre 1973 vehicles, and vehicles in the 'historic' tax class (non commercial vehicles 40+ years old) are exempt from the ULEZ charge - more here


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2019)

Ah, so it will be pre-1981 come 2021, cheers Puddy_Tat. 







So another one of these is an option.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 27, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Yes, that's near Waterloo, just down from a fairly decent real ale pub called the King's Arms.  Same road as ringo's posts .  Specialist garage nearby would explain it.


Ah the king's arms. That was my local for many years.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 27, 2019)

Griff said:


> Ah, so it will be pre-1981 come 2021, cheers Puddy_Tat.



assuming that neither the rules for ULEZ or the rules for historic tax class get changed

incidentally, the historic tax class kicks in from the april after the vehicle's 40th birthday, not on the actual day (there is scope to argue about the date if you can prove vehicle was built some time before it was registered, which was allowed at one point in time if not now)


----------



## plurker (Apr 27, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> vehicles in the 'historic' tax class (non commercial vehicles 40+ years old) are exempt from the ULEZ charge - more here



Both mine are 1988 registered, so a way off yet. 

Is it the Kings Arms that's got a half-decent Thai food offering? Somewhere round there does - room out back with a big sunroof iirc


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 27, 2019)

plurker said:


> Both mine are 1988 registered, so a way off yet.
> 
> Is it the Kings Arms that's got a half-decent Thai food offering? Somewhere round there does - room out back with a big sunroof iirc


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 28, 2019)

While I was doing my hourly survey of the classifieds (you never know when that mint Reliant Scimitar GTE  SE6 will appear) I found one these:






Sterling Nova. Now there's a car you never see anymore. The one I found had an Alfasud engine in place of the normal VW unit to add unreliability to its long list of undesirable characteristics.


----------



## danski (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 28, 2019)

Is that the Saab that had some weird freewheel or coasting feature? My uncle had one and explained it to me at length while smoking a pipe and I didn't understand a word of it.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 28, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Is that the Saab that had some weird freewheel or coasting feature? My uncle had one and explained it to me at length while smoking a pipe and I didn't understand a word of it.



The first gen 96s were two strokes so minimal engine braking anyway.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 28, 2019)

This is what my uncle was probably getting at:

"An unusual feature of the Saab drivetrain was a 'freewheel' (overrunning clutch). This allowed the transmission to run faster than the engine, such as when decelerating, or descending a long hill. Although such freewheels had been provided in other cars before as an economy measure,they were required in the Saab because of the limited lubrication in the two-stroke engine. A petroil-lubricated two-stroke requires lubrication according to its speed, but provides this lubrication according to the amount of its throttle opening. Where the engine operates at high RPM and low throttle (such as when coasting down a long hill), the lubrication provided may be inadequate. With the freewheel, a coasting engine could reduce its speed to idling, thus requiring only the small lubrication available from the closed, coasting, throttle. In certain higher-performance models and in later two-stroke models, direct injection of oil into the engine from a separate reservoir allowed lubrication to be a function of engine RPM and rendered mixing of oil with gasoline unnecessary.

Freewheeling was retained in the four-stroke variant, until the end of production and in the Saab 99 with the 1709 cc Triumph engine. A minor drawback to the freewheel, particularly for drivers unfamiliar with the Saab, is that it makes engine braking unavailable although it could be manually engaged or disengaged by a control in the foot-well. Fixed wheel engagement, using the foot, could be difficult, as it involved pulling a 'T handle' intended for manual operation"

Wikipedia though, so perhaps the electronic equivalent to my uncle.

PS He lived in Upper Cwmtwrch so this would have been a convenient way to get to Lower Cwmtwrch


----------



## nogojones (Apr 28, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> The first gen 96s were two strokes so minimal engine braking anyway.


Yup. My old man had one and blew the engine after forgetting to put two stroke oil in.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> While I was doing my hourly survey of the classifieds (you never know when that mint Reliant Scimitar GTE  SE6 will appear) I found one these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This might be the actual one that regularly drives round my neck of the woods. It's usually driven with the top off. Not the best car for driving around town.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 28, 2019)

I saw this today. Ok, it isn't strictly a car, it only has three wheels, and a few churns, but it isn't exactly a motorbike either.

It seems powered by a small 2 stroke engine, and was a one time milk deliverer.




eta: If anyone knows anything about it, do let me know.


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 29, 2019)

It's a Dot Motor Truck powered by a 200cc Villiers two stroke. Dot was a British motorcycle manufacturer that went to well deserved oblivion in the 60s. Dot stood for "Devoid Of Trouble". In common with just about every other British motorcycle of the period they were anything but.

I once bought a crate at auction which allegedly contains all the vital organs of a Dot 250 Scrambler. I have never been sufficiently bored or depressed to consider reassembling it. I probably should as they go for mad money now.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 29, 2019)

Also not a car, but quite pleased to see this today, a Leyland Sherpa. Remember my team bringing one home from Wemberley twice back in the 80s


----------



## dessiato (Apr 29, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 169282
> 
> Also not a car, but quite pleased to see this today, a Leyland Sherpa. Remember my team bringing one home from Wemberley twice back in the 80s


I've had the "pleasure" of driving one a number of times. They're not especially good driving machines, but they did the job, adequately. Damned by faint praise.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 1, 2019)

Here lads, does anyone know what this is?

(Spotted down by the river earlier)


----------



## dessiato (May 1, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Here lads, does anyone know what this is?
> 
> (Spotted down by the river earlier)
> 
> ...


Rovomobil 2


----------



## dessiato (May 1, 2019)

(I can't claim any great knowledge. It's written on the side of the car)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Here lads, does anyone know what this is?





dessiato said:


> Rovomobil 2



sounds like it might be a one-off

more here (in german) and video of it in action


----------



## DownwardDog (May 2, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Here lads, does anyone know what this is?
> 
> (Spotted down by the river earlier)
> 
> ...



Some Beetle based kit car? Those are post 1968 "Type 1" VW wheels.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 2, 2019)

DNYZBR // Video und Neue Medien - Dreh im AutoMuseum in Wolfsburg

Built by teachers/professors in Halle in the 70s on a beetle chassis as an experiment in reducing air resistance, for which they held some kind of world record.

Only two were built and the white one shown above is the same as the one in Idris2002 's photo. The photo is of when the two cars were together in 2017.


----------



## OzT (May 2, 2019)

Griff said:


> They're exempt if made before 1981 (not 100% on that date mind).
> 
> Been looking at 289 Mustangs for my V8 fix as the Chimaera may have to go if we're still in London come 2021. If not living in the sun at that point.



Whilst the Mustang is a good car, may I suggest a Holden HSV? I think it is much better value, more powerful car and so much better round corners than a Mustang, or just about any other performance v8 saloon car. Understated with heapsa aggro under the bonnet.




Puddy_Tat said:


> pre 1973 vehicles, and vehicles in the 'historic' tax class (non commercial vehicles 40+ years old) are exempt from the ULEZ charge - more here



Hmm I put my bike regs in their site and it said No, even though they are pre 1973.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 2, 2019)

dessiato said:


> It's written on the side of the car)


Sure I can neither read nor write, what use is that to  me?


----------



## ringo (May 28, 2019)

Some sort of Bristol I've never seen before


----------



## dessiato (May 28, 2019)

ringo said:


> Some sort of Bristol I've never seen before


A friend of mine is a big Bristol fan, and has owned quite a few. He travels extensively for and with the owners club. As a result I've seen many of them. Despite their apparent unsophisticated build they're very well made and quick, very quick.


eta it's a Blenheim.


----------



## Poi E (May 28, 2019)

pipe and slippers muscle car. Thought it was a kit car when I first saw one.


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2019)

I was just thinking the other day about how there are a lot fewer of those Mazda RX-8's about than there were a couple of years ago.
Wonder whether those Wankel engines have been clapping out - when they go, they tend to go proper and there's no way back.

They looked like this (which I'm guessing everyone knows, but it seems to be a 'pictures thread'):


----------



## dessiato (May 28, 2019)

Poi E said:


> pipe and slippers muscle car. Thought it was a kit car when I first saw one.


My friend's 411 had 550 bhp. Some large American V8. It has the sexiest rumble and flies when hussled a bit. Fuel consumption is an issue. But comfort is incredible. My sofa is less comfy.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2019)

Passed a Triumph Toledo on the M1 yesterday, seemed to be travelling in convoy with a 2CV, both of which were loaded with camping or holiday stuff.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 29, 2019)

8ball said:


> I was just thinking the other day about how there are a lot fewer of those Mazda RX-8's about than there were a couple of years ago.
> Wonder whether those Wankel engines have been clapping out - when they go, they tend to go proper and there's no way back.
> 
> They looked like this (which I'm guessing everyone knows, but it seems to be a 'pictures thread'):



The Renesis rotary needs a religious devotion to maintenance which few can be bothered with hence the reputation... The RX-8 chassis is amazingly good and there are few well developed engine swap options for them. The 3.8 LT1 V6 from the Camaro and many Holden shitboxes works amazingly well but unfortunately most of the swap kits are developed for LHD models.


----------



## 8ball (May 29, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> The Renesis rotary needs a religious devotion to maintenance which few can be bothered with hence the reputation... The RX-8 chassis is amazingly good and there are few well developed engine swap options for them. The 3.8 LT1 V6 from the Camaro and many Holden shitboxes works amazingly well but unfortunately most of the swap kits are developed for LHD models.



I hadn't even considered that some people might swap out the engine.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 29, 2019)

I like this Cummins 5.9L turbo diesel one.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 29, 2019)

ringo said:


> Some sort of Bristol I've never seen before



You can see how bad the fit and finish is on those photos. The panel lines are fucked.


----------



## dessiato (May 29, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> You can see how bad the fit and finish is on those photos. The panel lines are fucked.


That one is a poor example of the type.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 1, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> I like this Cummins 5.9L turbo diesel one.




That’s just barking.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 1, 2019)

Got thoroughly  overtaken by a red Rover Vitesse. I was going at rather  more than the national dual carriage way speed limit of 120kph, so it was definitely doing 160 plus. Nice to say one of them, always think of them doing Stansted to the Cromwell Hospital in 30 minutes back in the 80s


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 1, 2019)

Down the Mall at 70 mph!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2019)

Latest find in rural Portugal. Not rotted as the roads are never salted here, and that is a for sale sign in the window! Vinyl covering on the bonnet isn’t original.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 16, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> Latest find in rural Portugal. Not rotted as the roads are never salted here, and that is a for sale sign in the window! Vinyl covering on the bonnet isn’t original.
> 
> View attachment 174390


An engineer friend of mine has just done a ground up rebuild of a MK3. He's also got a MK2 he's working on. In the Porto area they're relatively common.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2019)

dessiato said:


> An engineer friend of mine has just done a ground up rebuild of a MK3. He's also got a MK2 he's working on. In the Porto area they're relatively common.


 
Not sure I’ve spotted one here before. On this visit I’ve seen a Sierra, a couple of Mk3 escorts and quite a few Mk2 fiestas (there’s a tidy one in the basement garage of the place I’m at right now). Seeing less old cars in general as the economy has picked up a bit in the last couple of years.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2019)

Also spotted this Toyota up in the hills last week, not the best picture as snapped in passing from the passenger seat. Looks well-loved, though I tend to prefer it when you see old stuff in an unrestored state still being driven round by the gipper that’s owned it for three decades.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 19, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> You can see how bad the fit and finish is on those photos. The panel lines are fucked.



Like a new Rolls? Door/wing panel gap. Could out my index finger in there. Seen two like this. Orange peel paint too.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 19, 2019)

The facial expression in the reflection says it all. If you want tight panel lines get a Lexus.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 19, 2019)

the owner came up while I was taking the photo and saw that look, too.


----------



## ringo (Jun 19, 2019)

What MG is this?


----------



## Leafster (Jun 19, 2019)

It's an MG Magnette.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2019)

A Magnette?
1956 MG Magnette ZA For Sale | Car And Classic


----------



## ringo (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice, don't remember them at all


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2019)

Often seen at classic cars shows. I am sure, somewhere between the Cortina's and Camaro's, there will be plenty of MG's at Sundaay's Bromely Pagent of Motoring Home | Bromley Pageant

A huge show and well worth a visit.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 20, 2019)

A nice bike ride around the edge of the estuary today, and spotted these elderly gems on my way:



Think that’s a MK2?



Mk1 escort van. Got to be a rarity given most of the ones in the UK ended up as builder’s vans and had a bit of a hard life.



Opel GT, looks a bit loved this one.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 20, 2019)

ringo said:


> What MG is this?


That looks in remarkably good nick given that it was last taxed in 1993.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 25, 2019)

Anyone fancy a Morris Marina; needs a little work doing on it to make it raod worthy I suspect Retro Morris Marina 70's barn find Relisted due to time waster  | eBay


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 25, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> A nice bike ride around the edge of the estuary today, and spotted these elderly gems on my way:
> 
> View attachment 174808
> 
> ...


  The GT is lovely - there are still some of these relatively rust free on the Iberian peninsula that I have seen


----------



## A380 (Jun 26, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> A nice bike ride around the edge of the estuary today, and spotted these elderly gems on my way:
> 
> View attachment 174808
> 
> ...


I had a Fiesta in the same beige as that Escort. I loved the 80s .


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 26, 2019)

A380 said:


> I had a Fiesta in the same beige as that Escort. I loved the 80s .



That escort in that colour looks like it’d be perfect at that underwhelming car festival they have in the UK. Wonderfully mundane.


----------



## gosub (Jun 26, 2019)

A380 said:


> I had a Fiesta in the same beige as that Escort. I loved the 80s .


How much was it per ft?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 26, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> That escort in that colour looks like it’d be perfect at that underwhelming car festival they have in the UK. Wonderfully mundane.



that's the darker beige, not to be confused with beige beige


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 27, 2019)

That's Ford Coral Beige - an iconic colour!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Jun 27, 2019)

Your taste in cars has improved DD.


----------



## A380 (Jun 27, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> that's the darker beige, not to be confused with beige beige


 Mine was definitely the darker beige of the Escort. Of course it could have been a shit respray as that would have matched the rest of the experience.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 27, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Your taste in cars has improved DD.



It belongs to MikeFPE from YouTube who is building a sicc twin turbo Zetec Mk.1 Fiesta.


----------



## ringo (Jun 27, 2019)

Can't remember the last time I saw one of these


----------



## ringo (Jun 27, 2019)

These must be so expensive to do up it can't be worth it


----------



## dessiato (Jun 27, 2019)

ringo said:


> These must be so expensive to do up it can't be worth it


Depending on what's wrong with it they're not that expensive to repair for what they are. Finding people with the skills for some jobs is the problem.

My mate with the Bristol had this problem, now his restorer has given up it'll only get much worse.


----------



## ringo (Jun 27, 2019)

I had assumed that the mechanics were the straight forward bit but the parts were ridiculously expensive


----------



## dessiato (Jun 27, 2019)

ringo said:


> I had assumed that the mechanics were the straight forward bit but the parts were ridiculously expensive


The mechanical parts are often the most reliable bits, but the bodywork can be a problem if not looked after. Too many hand built parts.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 27, 2019)

you would expect a roller to be regularly and professionally serviced and not raced...so that's a good start. The one in the picture £5k at a guess


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 5, 2019)

Does anyone know what this one was?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 5, 2019)

These are from a vintage car rally I came across in Leipzig a couple of weeks ago. I can post a few more if anyone's interested.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2019)

Love the Chevy. from Kent county show


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 5, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Does anyone know what this one was?



It's an ad for DKW that was one of the companies that got together to be Audi. The models looked like each other for years afaik, like VW beetles but this model car could be the front end of that line drawing


Auto Union 1000  | hobbyDB

PS The 3=6 was the one before the 1000, but there's not much difference


----------



## dessiato (Jul 5, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Does anyone know what this one was?


Auto-Union DKW, many many years ago there was a DKW dealer in Grimsby. The same place had a gull wing M-B 190 for several years. The dealer was in Duncombe Street. My mother was a girl guide leader in the place next door. It's where I became an honorary girl guide.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 5, 2019)

Saw one of these today near Dorking


----------



## ringo (Jul 5, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Saw one of these today near Dorking
> View attachment 176408


What is it?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 5, 2019)

Renault Alpine A310. Marcus out of Eldorado had one in that colour.


----------



## ringo (Jul 5, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> Renault Alpine A310. Marcus out of Eldorado had one in that colour.


Yes! Once helped tune one up when I was 18 and was allowed a spin up the local single track roads in it, nearly banged it  
That one was black, love it in this colour.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 8, 2019)

Trundling down the M5 at 70 with the cruise control on yesterday and a Vauxhall Chevette sailed past me, old ‘R’ reg in a proper granddad burgundy colour. Looked to be in good health, can’t be many of those out running still. Respect to whoever’s keeping that alive.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 8, 2019)

They are getting valuable now as people want them to turn into HSR replicas.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 8, 2019)

The car mentioned in this song: "he's got a Ford Cortina/that just won't run without fuel/fill 'er up, Jacko!"


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 10, 2019)

isvicthere? said:


> The car mentioned in this song: "he's got a Ford Cortina/that just won't run without fuel/fill 'er up, Jacko!"




 Was Joe Strummer stating the bleedin' obvious? Or he was  predicting the development  of electric cars. 

We'll never know


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 10, 2019)

Having a quick vape  outside the cafe/bar and this pulled up. Really tidy example.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 11, 2019)

There was an endless procession of old minis going down the M5 on Friday, coming off at the Cribbs turning north of Bristol. Trailers, roof racks, stuffed with bags, presumably some sort of weekend rally/camping thing going on somewhere. Nice to see so many at once.

I also saw a Morris traveller at the garden centre this afternoon, been a while since I’ve seen one. Bit too tidy for my liking, missing the genuine look of having moss growing on the wooden frames like they would have done back in the day.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2019)

I saw an immaculate one of these yesterday, in the most unexpected of places. Not the prettiest.  It virtually lives on the street next to a Standard 10 and a modern Jaguar. I hope the are garages over winter. I hung around for the owner to start it and drive of. It puuuuuured.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 16, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Having a quick vape  outside the cafe/bar and this pulled up. Really tidy example. View attachment 180374


I saw a 3 wheeler Reliant today, in heavy traffic in absolutely pissing rain, massive deep puddles everywhere. Poor fucker.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2019)

could have flipped it and used it as a boat.


----------



## Griff (Aug 16, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I saw an immaculate one of these yesterday, in the most unexpected of places. Not the prettiest. View attachment 181127 It virtually lives on the street next to a Standard 10 and a modern Jaguar. I hope the are garages over winter. I hung around for the owner to start it and drive of. It puuuuuured.



First went to the factory in 1985 and saw these being made. 

One of the things that made me love TVR ever since. Oh, and the noise of course.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2019)

Wouldn't be my first choice of TVR. The one I saw looked and sounded the business though.


----------



## Griff (Aug 16, 2019)

Nah, couldn't really live with looks of a Wedge even though they sound great. 

On my third now, a '72 Vixen which was a nightmare, an '89 S2 which was fantastic and finally my Chimaera 500 which is a fucking monster.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2019)

Would like a TVR...classic though.


----------



## Griff (Aug 16, 2019)

The Vixen how I remember it for the majority of time having it.


----------



## Griff (Aug 16, 2019)

The 'project' I ended up selling after letting some cunt who I trusted restore it. The respray was however excellent and done by somebody else. Shame it never saw the road.

Twenty fucking years owning it.


----------



## ringo (Aug 16, 2019)

I got overtaken at some speed on the M2 by a lovely red MG MGA today. Pissing with rain with the roof down but the old boy looked pleased as punch


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 16, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> Was Joe Strummer stating the bleedin' obvious? Or he was  predicting the development  of electric cars.
> 
> We'll never know


I used to have a MkII Cortina 1600E - the car mentioned in TRB's "Wish I had a Grey Cortina".

There are companies now that will put an electric motor into any old classic.  

There is hope for classics.   Just as soon as I win the lottery, that's what I'm getting.


----------



## A380 (Aug 18, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I used to have a MkII Cortina 1600E - the car mentioned in TRB's "Wish I had a Grey Cortina".
> 
> There are companies now that will put an electric motor into any old classic.
> 
> There is hope for classics.   Just as soon as I win the lottery, that's what I'm getting.


I once had the chance to buy a Lotus MkII Cortina Convertible. Brought a flat instead, in 1989! Fuck the Tories.

It was in this colour scheme as well...


----------



## weltweit (Aug 18, 2019)

I was in Camberley yesterday and they had a classic car show on the main shopping streets, unfortunately I didn't know in advance or I would have had my camera with me, there were some Americans and some nice old British cars, Aston Martins and the like. 

Then there was an Austin Princess, in perfect condition, in bright yellow it looked a little out of place among the Pontiacs and Chevys, but I suppose it is a classic


----------



## dessiato (Aug 18, 2019)

A380 said:


> I once had the chance to buy a Lotus MkII Cortina Convertible. Brought a flat instead, in 1989! Fuck the Tories.
> 
> It was in this colour scheme as well...
> View attachment 181294


The Crayford. I wanted one. Never did get one of course


----------



## Griff (Aug 18, 2019)

Had a choice of a Mk2 Lotus Cortina and a Peugeot 304 Cabriolet in the mid 80s.

What did I go for?


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 18, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I saw an immaculate one of these yesterday, in the most unexpected of places. Not the prettiest. View attachment 181127 It virtually lives on the street next to a Standard 10 and a modern Jaguar. I hope the are garages over winter. I hung around for the owner to start it and drive of. It puuuuuured.



Lovely. Love the straight edges.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 18, 2019)

Griff said:


> Had a choice of a Mk2 Lotus Cortina and a Peugeot 304 Cabriolet in the mid 80s.
> 
> What did I go for?


The Peugeot was a good car in its day.


----------



## Griff (Aug 18, 2019)

dessiato said:


> The Peugeot was a good car in its day.



It broke down on the way home. 

It's up there with my Rover P5B Coupe for worst car ever owned.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Aug 24, 2019)

Bertone Espero. Such clean lines.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 25, 2019)

MS 65 Toyota Crown at Bexhill today. Aussie import as had the Australian Motor Industries badge for Aussie assembly. Many moons ago I had a Japanese built Super Saloon with the Toyoglide transmission. Sweet OHC inline 6.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 27, 2019)

Poi E said:


> View attachment 182079 MS 65 Toyota Crown at Bexhill today. Aussie import as had the Australian Motor Industries badge for Aussie assembly. Many moons ago I had a Japanese built Super Saloon with the Toyoglide transmission. Sweet OHC inline 6.



Sugoi!

It would make a great bosozoku project. Put a note on the windscreen offering to buy it.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 27, 2019)

Not exactly a classic, but the first car I remember my mother owning was a MkII Hillman Imp (can't recall the colour, red I think…) and then a BRG Talbot Sunbeam ('Susie Sunbeam' she insisted on calling it, because that's her name…). Bizarrely, I can't recall any of my father's early cars. The first car I remember that Grandpa A had was an ancient Morris Oxford Traveller (which my mother learnt to drive in). She and several school-friends then drove to Istanbul in a Beetle (I think) that was practically dead. She's still got the diary she kept. It died when they got to Turkey. 

I can't drive.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 27, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Not exactly a classic, but the first car I remember my mother owning was a MkII Hillman Imp (can't recall the colour, red I think…) and then a BRG Talbot Sunbeam ('Susie Sunbeam' she insisted on calling it, because that's her name…). Bizarrely, I can't recall any of my father's early cars. The first car I remember that Grandpa A had was an ancient Morris Oxford Traveller (which my mother learnt to drive in). She and several school-friends then drove to Istanbul in a Beetle (I think) that was practically dead. She's still got the diary she kept. It died when they got to Turkey.
> 
> I can't drive.


Some real classics in that list, none of which you see now.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 27, 2019)

This is for sale near me. The advert has it at 1€ but I doubt this is true.


----------



## nick (Aug 29, 2019)

My mother had a spitfire (so I am told) before I was born. When I was around 10 she had a Sunbeam Rapier. In white - all I remember of it is it had an "overdrive" switch on the steering column which, at my then  age, sounded like some sort of nitro / rocket drive button. 
Apart from that it was probably a bit shit and its got swapped for brand new S reg Toyota corolla - which never failed and helped to temper my father's deep held anti-japanese racism - born after his stint in Singapore and (then ) burma and Malaya in WW2


----------



## Poi E (Aug 30, 2019)

Had relatives who fought in WW2 who had the same attitude towards Japanese vehicles and the Japanese. Not, however, the same sort of attitudes towards German cars and Germans. Racism finding war to hang its hook on. Ken, that was one of the wankers. "Great character" said the family. As a kid all I saw was a bitter racist who used to drive his Chrysler V8 down the road trying to hit small animals he saw. I wonder what he was like before the war.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 30, 2019)

One of my uncles was captured in Burma during WW2. For an otherwise mild-mannered man he detested the Japanese with a passion.

However, I never judged him as I'd not seen and experienced what he had.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 31, 2019)

I judged mine. He was a nasty piece of work and shouldn't have come back from the war.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Sep 1, 2019)

My granddad used to get old cars in bits from scrappy and knock them together, changed cars all the time and was always dead proud in telling you it cost £80 or something. Anyway, in contrast to above he had a few datsuns/nissans but wouldn't touch german cars. He did fight in war but mostly in north africa


----------



## ringo (Sep 8, 2019)

Lea Francis owners club at Walmer Castle today


----------



## Leafster (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a huge soft spot for Lea Francis. When I was young my Dad's mate had a 1928 P Type 12/40 LeaF which we used to take to car events. I even drove it a few times. 

I think the car with reg KV 1495 in your photos is a P Type


----------



## ringo (Sep 9, 2019)

Leafster said:


> I have a huge soft spot for Lea Francis. When I was young my Dad's mate had a 1928 P Type 12/40 LeaF which we used to take to car events. I even drove it a few times.
> 
> I think the car with reg KV 1495 in your photos is a P Type



That one was lovely, as was the silver convertible. I'd forgotten about them until I saw all these, haven't seen one for years.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 9, 2019)

I was trying to find a photo of "our" LeaF. This is the only one I can find at the moment.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 15, 2019)

This is parked opposite my parking place. It's obviously been standing a long time. It has quite a layer of dust on it but seems to be in perfect condition.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 16, 2019)

Strange plate. ETA not a UK plate?


----------



## dessiato (Sep 16, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Strange plate. ETA not a UK plate?


No. Spanish. I live in Cordoba province.


----------



## maomao (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2019)

How could I forget a Ford Orion; I owned a Ghia I for a while 
Haven't seen one in yonks, do any still exist?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2019)

I photographed these yesterday. 
 
 
Quite a stylish Rolls I thought. 
Not sure what model the Triumph is though.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2019)

hash tag said:


> How could I forget a Ford Orion; I owned a Ghia I for a while
> Haven't seen one in yonks, do any still exist?


A friend of mine had one exactly like that one. 
You don't see them often these days.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 22, 2019)

weltweit said:


> I photographed these yesterday.
> Not sure what model the Triumph is though.


A Triumph Vitesse...basically a Triumph Herald with a 2 litre engine. I always wanted one of those, we hade a Herald convertible when I was a kid


----------



## existentialist (Sep 22, 2019)

pseudonarcissus said:


> A Triumph Vitesse...basically a Triumph Herald with a 2 litre engine. I always wanted one of those, we hade a Herald convertible when I was a kid


All Heralds were convertible - you only had to turn them over! There was a reason those seatbelt mounts weren't on the door pillars 

Our first family car was a 1966 Herald 1200 saloon, followed by a '62 12/50 estate. I quite liked them.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 23, 2019)

Three more from the weekend, definitely don't see so many of these these days: 
 A Zodiac

A Lanchester 

 And I think this is a Riley, the sun is partially obscuring its name plate.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2019)

apparently and sadly...but if anyone wants to buy one


----------



## dessiato (Sep 23, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Three more from the weekend, definitely don't see so many of these these days:
> View attachment 184923 A Zodiac
> 
> View attachment 184924A Lanchester
> ...


Definitely a Riley


----------



## a_chap (Sep 23, 2019)

dessiato said:


> Definitely a Riley



Oh rly?


----------



## waxoyl (Sep 23, 2019)

a gilbern saw one.for the first time ever the other day. made in wales.  gorgeous.an invader mk 111   only 212 ever made.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 26, 2019)

hash tag said:


> How could I forget a Ford Orion; I owned a Ghia I for a while
> Haven't seen one in yonks, do any still exist?



I’ve seen a few in Portugal in recent years, might have even posted one on here already. Fords aren’t that common there in general, but not having to salt the roads mean stuff lasts longer.

They were quite easy for joyriders to steal which put them in a high insurance group iirc, which might have sped their demise.  See also Novas and metros, most of which ended their lives getting burned out on sports pitches in the shitty bits of town.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 26, 2019)

Sat in the car park at Blaise Castle the other week (sleeping toddler, not dogging) and some rusting and weird looking thing that looked a bit like a shortened Bedford Rascal pulled into the adjacent space. An Elcat Cityvan 202 according to graphics on the side, x-reg I think. Not so much a ‘not see anymore’ as ‘never seen ever’. Battery powered but relatively ancient. Had an Electric Vehicle Association sticker on the side, driven by a couple of pensioners. 

Elcat Electric Vehicles - Wikipedia

That link suggests they only made 160 cars in total.

The marque doesn’t even appear on ‘how many left’.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 26, 2019)

Speaking of which, there are apparently only 235 Rascals still on the road (they’re listed as Vauxhall rather than Bedford as they took over the branding later on).


----------



## Shirl (Sep 27, 2019)

My dad had a Vauxhall Wyvern and then a Vauxhall Velox in the 1950's. I can still remember the registrations of both of them but I've never remembered, or even known unless I went outside to look, the registrations of any car I've ever owned.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2019)

I guess this has been posted earlier but worth a reminder Top 20: Endangered British cars that need saving in 2019


----------



## Griff (Sep 28, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I guess this has been posted earlier but worth a reminder Top 20: Endangered British cars that need saving in 2019



With a few exceptions, that's a list of real shockers. ​
Although I do have a certain softspot for the 18/22 Princess.

If I was in the market for one (a big if ), this looks pretty good:

Austin princess For Sale | Car And Classic


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2019)

Some real shockers, but a huge chunk of the British car industry, including the Sierra! Some should be preserved and rightly so. I remember a trip to the museum at Gaydon when the Acclaim owners were having a day out.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 28, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I guess this has been posted earlier but worth a reminder Top 20: Endangered British cars that need saving in 2019



There is some right fucking crap on that list. The Imp and the SD1 are probably the pick of the crop.


----------



## ringo (Oct 28, 2019)

Phwoarr


----------



## hash tag (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes please.
i just filled up alongside a '66 etype, 6 cylinder, 4.2L. Driver complained of reliability issues. It was regularly driven in dry weather. He would not swop for wife's Mazda


----------



## Griff (Oct 29, 2019)

ringo said:


> Phwoarr



Had a 1967 1800S as my daily car in the early 90s. Loved it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 30, 2019)

ringo said:


> Phwoarr


The Labrador in the boot gets a great view, doesn’t it? 

Which makes me wonder, when did Volvos stop coming with Labradors included as a standard accessory?


----------



## Griff (Nov 2, 2019)

Saw this early CX Pallas last week.


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 2, 2019)

1963 split window Corvette


----------



## Griff (Nov 2, 2019)

Ugh! Sort those wheels out!


----------



## dessiato (Nov 2, 2019)

Just seen one of these on the car park. 

 

This one's for sale for only 400€


----------



## Griff (Nov 2, 2019)

Never really a fan of the XM. Hasn't aged well at all, a kind of French 18/22 Series.


----------



## ringo (Nov 6, 2019)

Uh oh


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh dear; I have a mate with a Scimitar!


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 11, 2019)

1954 Simca 9 Aronde. You definitely don't see these anymore.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 11, 2019)

I had this version, 1963 model I think, it got stolen.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 13, 2019)

DownwardDog said:


> 1954 Simca 9 Aronde. You definitely don't see these anymore.


Vivre le Sape!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2020)

At a classic car show today. Nice condition


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2020)

Same show also saw a lada Riva And


----------



## dessiato (Jan 1, 2020)

My wife was a member at Brooklands. We loved this type of event but especially the Italian weekends.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2020)

Have been to the Italians a few times. Was really busy today, noticeably just about half a dozen Alfa's. A great mix of '30's Bentley's, old rovers, triumphs. Etc. My first NYD meet. A great day.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 1, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Have been to the Italians a few times. Was really busy today, noticeably just about half a dozen Alfa's. A great mix of '30's Bentley's, old rovers, triumphs. Etc. My first NYD meet. A great day.


It is a great place, but there’s some absolutely up their own arse twats who are members. They spoil it for many of us others.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2020)

Given the circumstances, the catering was very well organised.
i chatted to the owner of a Bristol ( doubt he was a member). The car looked worn. He was complaint about the bird shit on it, said it was a daily driver, it was his pride and joy. He said he drove it bloody hard


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2020)

Thinking about it Dess, weren't women banned from Brooklyn for a while or just motor racing.
btw, for the record


----------



## a_chap (Jan 1, 2020)

hash tag said:


> At a classic car show today. Nice condition
> View attachment 194736



Lotus Esprit door handles


----------



## dessiato (Jan 2, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Given the circumstances, the catering was very well organised.
> i chatted to the owner of a Bristol ( doubt he was a member). The car looked worn. He was complaint about the bird shit on it, said it was a daily driver, it was his pride and joy. He said he drove it bloody hard


Friends of mine had a Bristol 410 as an everyday driver. He had Bristol for 30+years but a couple of years ago sold it because of businesses not paying him for work and an acrimonious divorce. Now he's rebuilding a Riley 1500. He's putting in a B series 1800 and upgrading it in a retro upgrade style. That'll be a nice daily driver when finished.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2020)

Here you go


----------



## dessiato (Jan 15, 2020)

This was parked outside the market yesterday.



The condition was good for its age,  but in need of some work.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 15, 2020)

Even by local standards that's some crap parking.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 15, 2020)

Parked next to this yesterday.






Haven't seen one of these for a while


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2020)

dessiato said:


> This was parked outside the market yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 195787View attachment 195788
> 
> The condition with good for its age,  but in need of some work.



There's one if them that lives on my street. A very nice pale blue, and it looks in good nick although tbf it never seems to move.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 15, 2020)

a_chap said:


> Lotus Esprit door handles


Just about every part on the Esprit was 'borrowed' from another car. 
The tail lights were borrowed from a RWD AE86 Toyota Corolla twin cam.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 15, 2020)

I would bang my head on the windscreen when putting on the handbrake because the windscreen was so steeply raked.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 15, 2020)

Are there many modern cars that are square? The style is very rounded off these days.


----------



## plurker (Jan 17, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Same show also saw a lada Riva And
> View attachment 194738



We were at Brooklands NYD too, but missed that.
I find it really fucking weird when people are taking pictures of our car - I'd not even turned the engine off and someone was taking some.  It was an unplanned visit, so I'd not even washed it


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 17, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Are there many modern cars that are square? The style is very rounded off these days.













						Nissan Cube - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Actually stopped making them five years ago, but that’s still modern as far as I’m concerned.

Some big range rover type things are very boxy.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 17, 2020)

I havent seen one of these in a couple of decades - the Beta Volumex - supercharged - as a brand, they were fucked with their rust trope, but the beta was a fantastic/ ropy car. I had both a beta and a delta in the 90's- lo fi versions obviously, they cost me about £150 to buy between them- no-one wanted an ageing italina car with duff electrics and cartoon holes in the body. they were fantastic for me tho' - they wanted to be be thashed. Never got round to a VX, as I was trying to buy an alfa montreal at the time i started actually earning a wage. That never happened either/ the VX below is £35K


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 17, 2020)

actually,not buying the montreal for 10K in '98 was possibly the shoddiest car decision of my life- and I am usually good with this stuff


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 17, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> actually,not buying the montreal for 10K in '98 was possibly the best car decision of my life



FFY


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 17, 2020)

grrrrr


----------



## dessiato (Jan 18, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I havent seen one of these in a couple of decades - the Beta Volumex - supercharged - as a brand, they were fucked with their rust trope, but the beta was a fantastic/ ropy car. I had both a beta and a delta in the 90's- lo fi versions obviously, they cost me about £150 to buy between them- no-one wanted an ageing italina car with duff electrics and cartoon holes in the body. they were fantastic for me tho' - they wanted to be be thashed. Never got round to a VX, as I was trying to buy an alfa montreal at the time i started actually earning a wage. That never happened either/ the VX below is £35K
> 
> View attachment 195985


A friend of mine had a perfect, concours condition one in his stable. It was carefully cleaned, fired up, and given a short run regularly. His family had been an engineering company supplier parts to Rolls Royce so he had the expertise and access to all he needed. 

Unfortunately he died very suddenly. I've no idea what became of the car. I wonder what it would be worth now.

(He also had the only closed coupe Loyd ever built. Its only value was in the aluminium from which it was built so he gave it away along with enough other parts to build another Loyd.)


----------



## Griff (Jan 18, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> actually,not buying the montreal for 10K in '98 was possibly the shoddiest car decision of my life- and I am usually good with this stuff



Wow! A 10k Montreal in '98 must have been a heap even then. Must have cost that for an engine rebuild.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 19, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> actually,not buying the montreal for 10K in '98 was possibly the shoddiest car decision of my life- and I am usually good with this stuff



I got offered a 996 GT3 and an E36 M3 GT (1 of 356) in a package deal for peanuts by a financially stressed BA pilot in the mid-noughties. I wanted the E36 but he wouldn't split them so I passed on them mainly because I thought everyone hated the 996 and it would never be worth anything...

Also could and should have bought mint Mk.1 and Mk.2 Golf GTIs for pocket change in the 90s.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 19, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Are there many modern cars that are square? The style is very rounded off these days.



Yes and as a result of this all modern cars look shit.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 24, 2020)

I never knew it was a thing, I don't think!


----------



## dessiato (Jan 24, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I never knew it was a thing, I don't think!
> 
> View attachment 196497


Not seen one of them for many years. I believe they were quite underrated.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 24, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I never knew it was a thing, I don't think!
> 
> View attachment 196497




it certainly was.  not very common even back in the day. were cheap until a few years ago- but not many around as they they were usually killed off by famers boys in Scotland for rallying


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 24, 2020)

Griff said:


> Wow! A 10k Montreal in '98 must have been a heap even then. Must have cost that for an engine rebuild.




it was OK actually. needed some trim tidying, but that alone  was going to be a nightmare to source and fix


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 25, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Just about every part on the Esprit was 'borrowed' from another car.
> The tail lights were borrowed from a RWD AE86 Toyota Corolla twin cam.


both cars are incredible


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 25, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> both cars are incredible


I've owned five of the AE86 Corollas (I wish I'd kept them) and one Lotus Esprit turbo. I used two of the Corollas for rallying, and I turbocharged another. The Corolla was an amazing car (apart from the rot). I had the Esprit for a week before the engine blew up


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 25, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've owned five of the AE86 Corollas (I wish I'd kept them) and one Lotus Esprit turbo. I used two of the Corollas for rallying, and I turbocharged another. The Corolla was an amazing car (apart from the rot). I had the Esprit for a week before the engine blew up


my brother used to have a bare-bones manual 1984 Corolla sedan.  that car was unbelievable . It was so much fun to drive.  he abused that thing but it still kept on going and going


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 26, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Not seen one of them for many years. I believe they were quite underrated.



I'd never even heard of them. I guess they lacked the competition pedigree of the Escort Mexico/RS1600/RS2000. This was back when Rally mattered...


----------



## dessiato (Jan 26, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I'd never even heard of them. I guess they lacked the competition pedigree of the Escort Mexico/RS1600/RS2000. This was back when Rally mattered...


They were a bit more powerful than the Escorts. But they were a limited production of, I think, about 200. There were other Avenger variants which were quick but none had the cachet that was associated with the Tiger.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 26, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I'd never even heard of them. I guess they lacked the competition pedigree of the Escort Mexico/RS1600/RS2000. This was back when Rally mattered...




most people hadnt, but in the day, they were coveted by youngsters around the scottish borders area for local rallying. i dont think i had ever seen a stock one on the road until some car show a couple of years ago. i think they were cheaper than the RS  lot to buy as they didnt have the badge and pedigree of a ford.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 26, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 196741


I owned one of them in my youth. You couldn't keep it in a straight line, or petrol, or rear tyres.. Great fun though


----------



## blairsh (Jan 26, 2020)

Saw this fairly tidy example of a Ford Probe today. Not my cup of tea but don't think it's aged too badly tbf.


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 26, 2020)

blairsh said:


> View attachment 196745View attachment 196746
> Saw this fairly tidy example of a Ford Probe today. Not my cup of tea but don't think it's aged too badly tbf.


I always liked the way the Probe looked but it was totally underpowered with that 2.5L V-6 that cranked out around 165hp...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 26, 2020)

blairsh said:


> View attachment 196745View attachment 196746
> Saw this fairly tidy example of a Ford Probe today. Not my cup of tea but don't think it's aged too badly tbf.


The designers should have handed out crayons to children and asked them to draw some tail lamps for it, before sacking the person who did draw them and the person who signed off on it. It would have been a much better looking car.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 26, 2020)

dessiato said:


> A friend of mine had a perfect, concours condition one in his stable. It was carefully cleaned, fired up, and given a short run regularly. His family had been an engineering company supplier parts to Rolls Royce so he had the expertise and access to all he needed.
> 
> Unfortunately he died very suddenly. I've no idea what became of the car. I wonder what it would be worth now.
> 
> (He also had the only closed coupe Loyd ever built. Its only value was in the aluminium from which it was built so he gave it away along with enough other parts to build another Loyd.)


A Lloyd. (Not to be confused with a german Lloyd) They are incredibly rare now. Unfortunately the only real value is still in the aluminium.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> The designers should have handed out crayons to children and asked them to draw some tail lamps for it, before sacking the person who did draw them and the person who signed off on it. It would have been a much better looking car.


Lol


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 7, 2020)

1967 Toyota 2000GT


----------



## dessiato (Feb 11, 2020)

Saw this Ford Taunus 2.0 today. Very good condition, but the paint was a bit dull. A clay bar would work miracles.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 13, 2020)

lachlanh19801 said:


> I blow goats..


----------



## A380 (Feb 18, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Saw this Ford Taunus 2.0 today. Very good condition, but the paint was a bit dull. A clay bar would work miracles.
> 
> View attachment 198228


Is that what was a MK4 Cortina in the UK or is it bigger?
A Mk4 was on my list of cars I wanted and might actually own as a teenager. Never had one though - my first car wast the Mk3.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 18, 2020)

A380 said:


> Is that what was a MK4 Cortina in the UK or is it bigger?
> A Mk4 was on my list of cars I wanted and might a guy own as a teenager. Never had one though - my first car wast the Mk3.


I think it was, although the Mk5 looked almost the same as the Mk4 so I’m not sure.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 18, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I think it was, although the Mk5 looked almost the same as the Mk4 so I’m not sure.


It's a MK5. The front indicators wrapped around the side of the wings on the MK5. They didn't on the MK4.


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 18, 2020)

Sunbeam Tiger:


----------



## Griff (Feb 18, 2020)

Really wanted a Tiger years ago, but values just went through the roof. A MkII 289 is now silly money.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 18, 2020)

Never aspired to a mk4 Corrina. Much rarer, only two doors and 3litre, it must be big, powerful, sporty....


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 18, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Never aspired to a mk4 Corrina. Much rarer, only two doors and 3litre, it must be big, powerful, sporty....
> View attachment 198964


Mk1 Grandad... They were gorgeous in their time. But those wheels do it no justice.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 19, 2020)

Spotted on my lunchtime wander today...


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 19, 2020)

^what is that?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 19, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Spotted on my lunchtime wander today...


I'm trying but struggling to work out the thought process behind that.
'I have a small fortune to throw at buying/restoring a car. What should I throw it at? I know... an Austin Maxi!'


----------



## Leafster (Feb 19, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> ^what is that?


It's an Austin Maxi 1750 HL


----------



## Leafster (Feb 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm trying but struggling to work out the thought process behind that.
> 'I have a small fortune to throw at buying/restoring a car. What should I throw it at? I know... an Austin Maxi!'


Some people like the more run-of-the-mill cars, I think.
They bring back memories of me learning to drive in my Dad's Maxi. I wouldn't want to own one though!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 19, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> ^what is that?


An 80mph double bed

great cars if you could afford the oil


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 19, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> An 80mph double bed
> View attachment 199114
> great cars if you could afford the oil


----------



## dessiato (Feb 19, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> An 80mph double bed
> View attachment 199114
> great cars if you could afford the oil


And didn't mind the rust, or the laughable performance.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> And didn't mind the rust, or the laughable performance.


But they had hydroelastic suspension!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 19, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> But they had hydroelastic suspension!


Which had a tendency to collapse if you so much as looked at it wrong.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> And didn't mind the rust, or the laughable performance.


My Dad's Maxi (which I learnt in) had John Sprinzel mods. Good for nearly 120mph*!

* The next owner got caught doing 118mph in it


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Which had a tendency to collapse if you so much as looked at it wrong.


All this negativity...Britain is just starting out as an major power, free of the shackles of Europe. Shortly the Johnson regime will collapse and RLB will appoint Corbyn an minister for industry, to lead the glorious reanimation of British Leyland. The last thing we need is people like you putting the country down!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm trying but struggling to work out the thought process behind that.
> 'I have a small fortune to throw at buying/restoring a car. What should I throw it at? I know... an Austin Maxi!'


Maybe it triggers the recollection of fond memories of childhood, sat safely behind the armco while dad dealt with a steaming radiator? *shrug*

A bit like madeleines, and a la recherche du temps perdu...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 19, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> But they had hydroelastic suspension!


"hydrospastic" was what we all knew it as back then. Not any more, obvs.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Maybe it triggers the recollection of fond memories of childhood, sat safely behind the armco while dad dealt with a steaming radiator? *shrug*
> 
> A bit like madeleines, and a la recherche du temps perdu...


Trunnion is a word I don't think I'll ever miss from my vocabulary.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 20, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> An 80mph double bed
> View attachment 199114
> great cars if you could afford the oil


And thus, dogging was born.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 20, 2020)

the 2L was a decent tank in a stright line

the land crab came with a 3L 6


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> the 2L was a decent tank in a stright line
> 
> the land crab came with a 3L 6


we had the shrunken version when I was a kid


the most memorable feature was a speedo like a thermometer
....and the eight track,  I guess


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 20, 2020)

Have we had the Austin All Aggro?


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 20, 2020)

1970 Porsche 914


----------



## dessiato (Feb 20, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> 1970 Porsche 914
> 
> View attachment 199190


They had a minor problem with the carburettor mounts. They were made of rubber and over time started to crack. They would eventually spray petrol onto the hot exhaust manifold.


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 20, 2020)

dessiato said:


> They had a minor problem with the carburettor mounts. They were made of rubber and over time started to crack. They would eventually spray petrol onto the hot exhaust manifold.


good way to start a fire


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 20, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Have we had the Austin All Aggro?


Mine was blue...unfortunately without the square steering wheel


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 20, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Mine was blue...unfortunately without the square steering wheel


Edit... wrong poster


----------



## Leafster (Feb 20, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Mine was blue...unfortunately without the square steering wheel


Mine was blue too. I think I've already mentioned on here that it was the worst car, by far, that I've ever owned.
At speed the bonnet used to shake open. It only stayed down because of the safety catch.
The front side lights used to fill up with water so I had to unscrew them slightly every so often to let the water drain out.
During my ownership of the car I must have replaced most of the switches as they disintegrated.
It used to list to one side as the hydrogas suspension didn't seem to hold pressure.

ETA: I sold it and bought a BMW 2000 Touring which was older by a year but couldn't have been more different!


----------



## dessiato (Feb 20, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> good way to start a fire


And the fire was just behind your head.

I really wanted a 914/6 but never got one.


----------



## A380 (Feb 22, 2020)

Austin Ambassador- a mate had a shagged out one of these- in this colour- it was like being in a boat. I was a little bit envious though.



I was driving one of these for work at the time:


----------



## waxoyl (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice ford not normally a fan.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 28, 2020)

A feast of Soviet design, though a lot are cars you never saw in the first place









						50 Vintage Pics Show Cars of the Soviet Union From Between the 1950s and ’70s
					

The automotive industry in the Soviet Union spanned the history of the state from 1929 to 1991. It started with the establishment of large c...




					www.vintag.es
				







"Drawing inspiration from the VW Type 2" says Wikipedia. 'Drawing inspiration' is a useful expression!


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> A feast of Soviet design, though a lot are cars you never saw in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Moskvich 408 is mint - I've never seen one in Russia or anywhere else.


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 28, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> Nice ford not normally a fan. View attachment 199530


that's a beauty


----------



## A380 (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> A feast of Soviet design, though a lot are cars you never saw in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine one of those Zil 117s with modern running gear. Be either cool or mad or both.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 29, 2020)

I've just had a quick look on VK which is my go to place for Russian junk. No two door 408 Tourists at all. I assume they are amazingly rare and have all since rusted away to nothing. You can get four door 408s (which look like shit) for $1,000 - $3,000 depending on how badly the gopnik that's selling it needs money.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 29, 2020)

A380 said:


> Imagine one of those Zil 117s with modern running gear. Be either cool or mad or both.



They are really expensive because so few are made. I've seen them go for $1m+.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm enjoying Bangers and Cash when I get to see it. Some beautiful old cars pass through the programme and stir memories.
It is based around this place Classic Car Auctions in North Yorkshire - Mathewsons
There are a few in here I wouldn't mind Saturday 21st March 2020


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 9, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I'm enjoying Bangers and Cash when I get to see it. Some beautiful old cars pass through the programme and stir memories.
> It is based around this place Classic Car Auctions in North Yorkshire - Mathewsons
> There are a few in here I wouldn't mind Saturday 21st March 2020



Damn, man, there's so much lovely stuff available there. I now know where I'll be spending my lottery winnings when my numbers come up.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2020)

It's brilliant, isn't it, just wished I lived nearer.....E Type, lotus Cortina, Ensign Standard, Mini's,  MR2's, old vauxhalls....great aren't they


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 10, 2020)

I saw a real unicorn on Sunday - an MG XPower SV - the car that bankrupted three companies (DeTomaso, Mangusta and MG).







It's fair to say that the styling has not aged well.


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 10, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I saw a real unicorn on Sunday - an MG XPower SV - the car that bankrupted three companies (DeTomaso, Mangusta and MG).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen cars that are much more dated than that, it's not bad looking


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 10, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> I've seen cars that are much more dated than that, it's not bad looking



It looks like an S13 with an aliexpress widebody kit.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2020)

On an old bangers I saw yesterday, they turned up a mini Cooper s. To say it was a mess was an understatement. Many bits rusted beyond repair, doors falling off etc. They had to tie the whole thing to a pallet as it was the only way it could be safely moved. One auctioneer reckoned £500 at a push. Then you see them taking the Vin number off for fear of it being copied. £18000 at auction
 
bloke that bought it said first thing to get was a complete new body she'll and even then, it would take 2 years + to sort.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 10, 2020)

This car used to be a regular sight around here, though I haven’t seen it for a bit.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2020)

I thought Holdsworth's were in Lower Richmond Road, Putney, though I may be mixing them up with similar!

Found it, the Cooper S, £18,000 for this


----------



## Detroit City (Mar 10, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I thought Holdsworth's were in Lower Richmond Road, Putney, though I may be mixing them up with similar!
> 
> Found it, the Cooper S, £18,000 for this
> 
> View attachment 201219


surely you jest, I wouldn't pay more than 250 quid


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2020)

.https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/list/82/cooper+s/


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2020)

Spoiler












						1987 Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworth - 007 of 500 For Sale | Car And Classic
					

The original Ford Sierra RS Cosworth was the first Ford to wear the Cosworth badge and was presented to the public at the Geneva Motor Show in March 1985.  It was introduced as a means of homologating the Sierra for 'Group A'Touring Car racing, with a requirement that 5,000 cars were built and...




					www.carandclassic.co.uk
				






Unbelievable. Sierra Cosworth @ £££


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 10, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I thought Holdsworth's were in Lower Richmond Road, Putney, though I may be mixing them up with similar!



Holdsworth Cycles are owned by Planet X Cycles and were based in Rotherham the last I heard.

ETA: I just read the team disbanded at the end of 2018, probably why they are not visible anymore.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 10, 2020)

That's just recent stuff. Just looked them up. Founded 1926 Putney. One of the great British bike makers.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2020)

I saw a TVR 350i this morning - broken down obviously. However, it is a sharp looking car that still looks great (with the roof down).


----------



## Griff (Mar 15, 2020)

Broken down obviously- 

That's generally down to lack of use, start them up and get them running every week and they work fine.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 15, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



V6 XR4x4s will be the next ones to go the moon. You can still pick them very cheaply.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 15, 2020)

saw one of these yesterday. it looked and sounded utterly shit.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 15, 2020)

Local barbershop  owner.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 15, 2020)

hash tag said:


> That's just recent stuff. Just looked them up. Founded 1926 Putney. One of the great British bike makers.


I was aware of Holdsworth’s history, but my post was regarding their last professional team’s support car.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 16, 2020)

Spotted a Citroen SM yesterday - Possibly this very one:


----------



## Griff (May 17, 2020)

Not something you see driving in London very often


----------



## Leafster (Jun 7, 2020)

A Jensen 541R (I think) seen on my walk today


----------



## existentialist (Jun 7, 2020)

Leafster said:


> A Jensen 541R (I think) seen on my walk today


Liking the plate...


----------



## nogojones (Jun 7, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Liking the plate...


It goes with the cars sad little face


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2020)

I was pleased to spot a Lancia Delta Integrale last Sunday over Chelsea Bridge, pretty much like the model pictured below.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> I was pleased to spot a Lancia Delta Integrale last Sunday over Chelsea Bridge, pretty much like the model pictured below.


I fancied having one. But when they were cheap I had other motoring ambitions. Now they're too expensive.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 9, 2020)

Does anyone know a classic car which has a leaping fish emblem on its bonnet?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2020)

if you go to the estates in the highlands, its pretty standard for some of the range rovers to have a leaping salmon on the hood. aftermarket obvs. At least the ones who catch me have.


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 9, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 201793
> 
> 
> saw one of these yesterday. it looked and sounded utterly shit.


that's a beauty


----------



## dessiato (Jun 9, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Does anyone know a classic car which has a leaping fish emblem on its bonnet?


Years ago the Dolphin car company had a dolphin. There was an alternative to the flying B for Bentley that was bass.

There's currently a car dealership Dolphin Cars which uses a dolphin on the bonnet of some of its courtesy cars too.

There's a book about car mascots.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 9, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Years ago the Dolphin car company had a dolphin. There was an alternative to the flying B for Bentley that was bass.
> 
> There's currently a car dealership Dolphin Cars which uses a dolphin on the bonnet of some of its courtesy cars too.
> 
> There's a book about car mascots.


I thought it looked like a classic Bentley but didnt recognise the mascot. It seems mascots can be ordered and  placed due to the drivers interests  ..I didn't know that. I thought it was related to the make of vehicle. Anyway I just spotted this charming old man getting into this car.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

One of these drove past me when I went shopping earlier:






A Peugeot 309 - or, as it was originally going to be called, a Talbot Arizona.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 201793
> 
> 
> saw one of these yesterday. it looked and sounded utterly shit.



That version was hideous, but I'll admit to a soft spot for the original Scimitar:






"Princess Anne had one of those, you know."


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> That version was hideous, but I'll admit to a soft spot for the original Scimitar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My father had one of those...

the colour scheme was called, somewhat optimistically, "Champagne and tobacco". He claims he once parked next to the one belonging to Princess Anne.
He also had an SS1 (see post #931)
Good cars though.

Bring back beige cars!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> My father had one of those...
> View attachment 216847
> the colour scheme was called, somewhat optimistically, "Champagne and tobacco". He claims he once parked next to the one belonging to Princess Anne.
> He also had an SS1 (see post #931)
> ...



Champagne and tobacco?!  You'd never be able to call it that these days .... and tbh it look does look more like vomit and shit!  

It's a pity there's not much space for the small sports car maker any more though.  No-one would claim Reliant made the world's greatest cars, but at least they were different.  The same could be said for TVR, Lotus and various others.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2020)

one of these the other day - it was a 1990 or so model with the DDR manufactured ex-VW 1.3 rather than the 2 stroke ( with something like only 7 moving parts). I quite got the feeling for it - am keeping my eyes open for one


----------



## BassJunkie (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> One of these drove past me when I went shopping earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mate had one of these in 1991, looked exactly like that, and he drove us to what I now learn is referred to (at least by one website) as the Shoegaze Woodstock. Good times.


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> One of these drove past me when I went shopping earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A common sight in Spain at the time. It remains me of the Renault 9- I suspect they were competitors as they are very similar.


----------



## Richard Warner (Jun 9, 2020)

<ed: irrelevant content removed>


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> one of these the other day - it was a 1990 or so model with the DDR manufactured ex-VW 1.3 rather than the 2 stroke ( with something like only 7 moving parts). I quite got the feeling for it - am keeping my eyes open for one
> 
> View attachment 216855



Did they ever officially import Wartburgs to Britain?  If they did they can only have sold a handful of them.

When I win the lottery (which I don't play) part of my car collection will be devoted to shite Eastern Bloc cars.  Pride of place will go to a Skoda Rapid, unless I can find the king of rare Eastern Bloc imports:






The Dacia Denem.  I did read on some classic car site that one of these turned up in a barn a few years ago, confounding everyone who thought they were completely extinct.

I was talking cars with a younger acquaintance - born in the late 90s - a while ago, and we got onto the subject of Eastern Bloc cars.  Skoda obviously is still a familiar name, but he'd never really heard of FSO, Lada, Yugo and so on.  For his generation budget cars come from the Pacific Rim, not the other side of this continent!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

Richard Warner said:


> Article for *DISCUSSION* from the chairman at Respect For the Unemployed & Benefit Claimants
> 
> Richard Warner
> 114 Brixton Hill,
> ...



Er ... did you mean to post that on this thread?!


----------



## Richard Warner (Jun 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

Richard Warner said:


> Yeah because Ive posted two pictures of really nice classic cars from 1981 burnt out in the RIOTS



Coupled with a very long essay.  Politics forum that way --->


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 9, 2020)

you certainly don't see many Morris Oxfords (or even Austin Cambridges) around anymore, they really were rust buckets


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> View attachment 216872
> you certainly don't see many Morris Oxfords (or even Austin Cambridges) around anymore, they really were rust buckets



And much loved by banger racers.  There are still Farina-only meets to this day.  One back in 2011 wrecked a third of the number that - according to the DVLA - are still extant.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Did they ever officially import Wartburgs to Britain?  If they did they can only have sold a handful of them.
> 
> When I win the lottery (which I don't play) part of my car collection will be devoted to shite Eastern Bloc cars.  Pride of place will go to a Skoda Rapid, unless I can find the king of rare Eastern Bloc imports:
> 
> ...


They were based on a Renault  (11)


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2020)

dessiato said:


> They were based on a Renault  (11)



Renault 12.  Still common as dirt in Romania, but the version they tried to sell in the UK only ever sold a few dozen and is pretty much gone.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 9, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> View attachment 216872
> you certainly don't see many Morris Oxfords (or even Austin Cambridges) around anymore, they really were rust buckets


My uncle George had a Cambridge. He lost much of his site but aunt Flo couldn't drive. What they did was he drove, she did the "seeing." They did it for years including driving from Lincolnshire to Newcastle.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2020)

dacia denem  / r12 still running about in turkey- made until a decade or so ago


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Did they ever officially import Wartburgs to Britain?  If they did they can only have sold a handful of them.


I remember my neighbour (Vernon was his name) having one when I was a child.
This one, same or very similar colour.






It was shit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> One of these drove past me when I went shopping earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





friend of mine has one as a classic.  certain bits are the same as a 205 from the same era, so I did give him some of the spares i'd had for the puddymobile after it got written off



Roadkill said:


> Did they ever officially import Wartburgs to Britain? If they did they can only have sold a handful of them.



think so - there are adverts aimed at the UK market and they made right hand drive models






one of mum-tat's neighbours (think she hailed from somewhere in eastern europe) had at least one - think it was similar to the above.  may have traded it in for a later model in the 80s


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 9, 2020)

There were a few around


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 9, 2020)

dessiato said:


> My uncle George had a Cambridge. He lost much of his site but aunt Flo couldn't drive. What they did was he drove, she did the "seeing." They did it for years including driving from Lincolnshire to Newcastle.


Where they aiming for Barnard Castle but took a wrong turn?


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 9, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> There were a few around
> 
> View attachment 216887



What a bizarre name for a car.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 9, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> What a bizarre name for a car.


Why?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2020)

The name is from a castle in einsenach where they were made.so maybe not so weird.

anyway, the one i checked out has the 1.3 VW in it - not one for the 2 stroker fanatics, but like the last model of the trabi, they chucked away the smoker and chucked a 4 stroke in - with normal floor box- I seriously have the urge for one of the later ones that i have checked them out


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> The name is from a castle in einsenach where they were made.so maybe not so weird.
> 
> anyway, the one i checked out has the 1.3 VW in it - not one for the 2 stroker fanatics, but like the last model of the trabi, they chucked away the smoker and chucked a 4 stroke in - with normal floor box- I seriously have the urge for one of the later ones that i have checked them out


Go for a papier-mâché Trabant.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2020)

I found a few when soviet base exploring 18 months ago. needs TLC and some T cut.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> I found a few when soviet base exploring 18 months ago. needs TLC and some T cut.
> 
> View attachment 216908


They're crying out for a Hayabusa turbo engine! Do it! 750bhp... +


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2020)

there was also this in the back of beyond in Croatia. Must be  80s I think - Was a Slovenian made R4 - wanted EUR 125 for him but the family started crying when i started talking of changes to holiday return plans


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, I have a thing for former SovBlok / Non Aligned state motors


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> there was also this in the back of beyond in Croatia. Must be  80s I think - Was a Slovenian made R4 - wanted EUR 125 for him but the family started crying when i started talking of changes to holiday return plans
> 
> View attachment 216909


You turned that down for €125?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> there was also this in the back of beyond in Croatia. Must be  80s I think - Was a Slovenian made R4 - wanted EUR 125 for him but the family started crying when i started talking of changes to holiday return plans
> 
> View attachment 216909


There's an active R4 enthusiasts scene in Portugal. Even magazines about them. I fancy one as a second car. Surf boards on the roof ...

My father had a 1966 R4 and a Morris Mini of same age in the 1960s. We were a two car family!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> one of these the other day - it was a 1990 or so model with the DDR manufactured ex-VW 1.3 rather than the 2 stroke ( with something like only 7 moving parts). I quite got the feeling for it - am keeping my eyes open for one
> 
> View attachment 216855



Wartburgs weren't actually that bad for commie cars. They certainly weren't significantly worse than the equivalent British shit (Austin 1100/1300) of the time. The Wartburg 353 engine is a popular transplant into the Trabbie (which is a piece of absolute ☭garbage☭) .


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> dacia denem  / r12 still running about in turkey- made until a decade or so ago



I didn't realise they were still making them that recently in Turkey.  In Romania Dacia moved on to more modern cars about fifteen years ago IIRC.

One of the scariest experiences of my life was a ride across Brasov in a rickety old Dacia taxi driven by a drunken maniac.  I thought my last hour had come at pretty much every junction!

On the subject of recycled Renaults, albeit on a different continent, I believe the Renault 18 is still a pretty common sight in Argentina:






Haven't seen one in the UK for years.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 10, 2020)

Mondeos, especially new ones. What is Mondeo man driving these days?


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Mondeos, especially new ones. What is Mondeo man driving these days?


You post got me thinking. I've not seen one for a while. There's a European sales chart for Mondeo sales here








						Ford Mondeo European sales figures
					

Car sales statistics and market share for Ford Mondeo and all other auto models in Europe. 1990s to 2017 by year, 2014 to 2018 by month.




					carsalesbase.com
				




They are becoming quite rare. Maybe we should be buying them now while we still can.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> You post got me thinking. I've not seen one for a while. There's a European sales chart for Mondeo sales here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what the collectable one will be. Maybe a 2nd gen manual ST220 with no sunroof.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> They are becoming quite rare. Maybe we should be buying them now while we still can.



A good first-generation one would probably be worth snapping up now.  If a classic car enthusiast doesn't, a banger racer probably will...

Ditto with - and at the risk of the most predictable post ever, coming from me - these:






There's a battered old 240 estate a few streets away from me still serving as a painter and decorator's wagon, but aside from that I don't often see them.  Old age, banger racing and a 25mpg thirst have done for most of them.  That said, this immaculate example was parked near my place last summer:





I think it must be an import since it's a 242GT, which I don't think they ever officially sold in the UK.  It's right-hand-drive, though, so perhaps someone's such an enthusiast they've had it shipped all the way from Australia.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> A good first-generation one would probably be worth snapping up now.  If a classic car enthusiast doesn't, a banger racer probably will...
> 
> Ditto with - and at the risk of the most predictable post ever, coming from me - these:
> 
> ...



There's two 240s on my street, both owned by aging academics.

Coincidentally i have a new Volvo being delivered to me in about an hour, so excited. I won't still have it in 30 years though.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Mondeos, especially new ones. What is Mondeo man driving these days?


I was talking to a mate who has his own small engineering supply company. There are two of them on the road selling stuff, they always had Mondeos, but they have just got two Kia Stingers!


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

Old Volvos seem to be popular among the hipster generation.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Old Volvos seem to be popular among the hipster generation.



That's news to me!  I'm in a couple of classic Volvo owners'/enthusiasts' Facebook groups and most of the members seem to be my age or older.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> That's news to me!  I'm in a couple of classic Volvo owners'/enthusiasts' Facebook groups and most of the members seem to be my age or older.


That's probably because it's a group for enthusiastic owners rather than trendy wannabe


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> That's probably because it's a group for enthusiastic owners rather than trendy wannabe



Perhaps.  Or it might be because Facebook is old hat to the younger generation and largely populated by older folk these days!


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 10, 2020)

I was never a Volvo fan but I always liked the 262C. David Bowie had one.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I was never a Volvo fan but I always liked the 262C. David Bowie had one.



Was the enormous dog in the back fitted as standard, or was that an extra-cost option?

I like the 262, though the gold doesn't suit it IMO: silver with a black vinyl roof is how they should look!


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

I keep thinking I should buy a convertible Volvo.


----------



## T & P (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> They were based on a Renault  (11)


(ETA: Beaten to it by quite a few posts. I should read the rest of the thread before jumping to quote posts...)

Renault 12, actually. At least based on the shape. Renault 11 was a hatchback.


----------



## T & P (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> There's an active R4 enthusiasts scene in Portugal. Even magazines about them. I fancy one as a second car. Surf boards on the roof ...
> 
> My father had a 1966 R4 and a Morris Mini of same age in the 1960s. We were a two car family!


Renault 4s were the daddy of the small commercial vehicle segment back in the day, in the Continent at least. Just looking at the picture upthread brought up fond memories of my childhood summer holidays, when mobile bakers would drive around resorts every morning selling freshly made baguettes out of the back of their R4s


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> Renault 4s were the daddy of the small commercial vehicle segment back in the day, in the Continent at least. Just looking at the picture upthread brought up fond memories of my childhood summer holidays, when mobile bakers would drive around resorts every morning selling freshly made baguettes out of the back of their R4s


I could be very tempted but they are surprisingly expensive here.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> They were based on a Renault  (11)



The number plate would be more apt for an early Japanese import.  Rusted to fragments.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 10, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Er ... did you mean to post that on this thread?!



Well done for quoting it and saving it for the nation.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 10, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Mondeos, especially new ones. What is Mondeo man driving these days?



Skoda Octavia. I had 4 (or 5), and really liked them - but I fancied a change. Not much of a change, obviously....


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 10, 2020)

One these was parked along the road from us when we lived in Berlin. NSU RO80






Rotary engine. Superb concept, but the seals on the lobes wore very quickly, so it never really caught on.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

I like this one:








						1986 Renault 4 GTL For Sale
					

Find your dream classic car from over 10,000 private adve...




					www.carandclassic.co.uk


----------



## peterkro (Jun 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> Renault 4s were the daddy of the small commercial vehicle segment back in the day, in the Continent at least. Just looking at the picture upthread brought up fond memories of my childhood summer holidays, when mobile bakers would drive around resorts every morning selling freshly made baguettes out of the back of their R4s


In parts of France  ( the once Catalan speaking areas for instance) they still do.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

kebabking said:


> Skoda Octavia. I had 4 (or 5), and really liked them - but I fancied a change. Not much of a change, obviously....


I’m told they’re very good


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I’m told they’re very good



My brother has one, and it's excellent - comfortable, practical, spacious, nice to drive, cheap to run and never goes wrong.  But to me it isn't a proper Skoda, which brings us back to the thread topic:






Fifteen years ago tatty old Skoda Estelles and Rapids were everywhere and you couldn't give them away.  Now they're extremely rare, and when they do come up for sale they go for strong money.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I could be very tempted but they are surprisingly expensive here.



Plenty in the EU Balkans- get one in Slov or Cro and drive it back.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> Plenty in the EU Balkans- get one in Slov or Cro and drive it back.


That could be fun. But import here could be expensive. It cost 1000€ for my Astra. But including that it would be cheaper than buying here.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 19, 2020)

All those Austins A35... It was my dad's first car

Got to luv the double parking


----------



## T & P (Jun 19, 2020)

Citroen BX. Can't remember the last time I saw one in this country. Perhaps it was not a big seller in the UK? In the Continent it was fairly common in its heyday


----------



## Detroit City (Jun 19, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> One these was parked along the road from us when we lived in Berlin. NSU RO80
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Citroen BX. Can't remember the last time I saw one in this country. Perhaps it was not a big seller in the UK? In the Continent it was fairly common in its heyday



It sold pretty well here, I think.  Not Ford or Vauxhall levels, but it was a common enough sight.  They stopped making them in the early 90s, though, so even the youngest survivor is a quarter of a century old, which is far more than the average car manages.  

On a related note, the BX's big brother was never common to start with and certainly isn't often seen now:






I always liked these things, but then I have a liking for older Citroens, before they knocked all the quirkiness out of them...


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 19, 2020)

^^^ Was that one of the ones that had a lowering device for the boot?  Proper weird that was.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2020)

i love ladas me. haven't seen one for a year or so. they did produce a wankel engined version which i have never come across like ever- unsurprising as the motors had a working life of 20 k km. yes a rotary lada


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 19, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 218486
> 
> i love ladas me. haven't seen one for a year or so. they did produce a wankel engined version which i have never come across like ever- unsurprising as the motors had a working life of 20 k km. yes a rotary lada


Who made the [rotary] engine for them?


----------



## T & P (Jun 19, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> ^^^ Was that one of the ones that had a lowering device for the boot?  Proper weird that was.


Not an expert on them but IIRC a number of Citroen models had a highly innovative hydraulic suspension that among other things would automatically lower and raise the car when respectively parking it and starting it.

I remember an old episode of Top Gear in which Clarkson demonstrated how (at the time) Citroens were the go-to cars to mount cameras onto to broadcast live horse racing, as they were the only cars stable enough to allow filming alongside the track as the car travelled at speed on the grass following the race. He went on to to put a TV camera on top of a quality 4x4 proper off-road vehicle by another car maker, and the foot was so shaky i was unusable.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Who made the [rotary] engine for them?



They made their own.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Not an expert on them but IIRC a number of Citroen models had a highly innovative hydraulic suspension that among other things would automatically lower and raise the car when respectively parking it and starting it.
> 
> I remember an old episode of Top Gear in which Clarkson demonstrated how (at the time) Citroens were the go-to cars to mount cameras onto to broadcast live horse racing, as they were the only cars stable enough to allow filming alongside the track as the car travelled at speed on the grass following the race. He went on to to put a TV camera on top of a quality 4x4 proper off-road vehicle by another car maker, and the foot was so shaky i was unusable.


I owned a diesel BX. It had a lever near the handbrake, to raise and lower the suspension. The suspension was a nightmare. The accumulators were constantly popping on it, maybe something to do with the hammering it got on poor roads in Ireland.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> They made their own.


Fair play to them. Shame they didn't last, but all of those rotary engines suffered from tip longevity problems.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Who made the [rotary] engine for them?



them


----------



## hash tag (Jul 3, 2020)

It's so tiny with a distinct lack of comfort and safety features


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 3, 2020)

Imagine being in a crash in one.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 3, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Imagine being in a crash in one.


I guess you probably didn't have the incineration problem of the original Mini, given that you'd be flung out of the thing pretty sharpish...leaving only the minor detail of severe bodily injury to contend with.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2020)

I've seen those moke things tooling about the south of France occasionally, back when I broke the bank at Monte Carlo. Point taken about the lack of safety features, but are they really that much more flimsy than a 2CV?


----------



## dessiato (Jul 3, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> I've seen those moke things tooling about the south of France occasionally, back when I broke the bank at Monte Carlo. Point taken about the lack of safety features, but are they really that much more flimsy than a 2CV?


2CV have at least got doors and a basic roof.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 3, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Imagine being in a crash in one.



I'd rather not.

They still look great fun, though.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 3, 2020)

Rented one from the hotel for a couple  of weeks in the Algarve, back in the 80's  ...absolutely made the holiday  ....driving up into the mountains  , like driving a skateboard....


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 3, 2020)

dessiato said:


> 2CV have at least got doors and a basic roof.


When you say 'roof', are you talking about that parasol they come supplied with that sometimes keeps out the rain?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 3, 2020)

I spotted this in Germany the other year.  Not seen a Sierra in the UK for ages - which is a pity, 'cos I did a lot of miles in a rattly old 1600 back in the late 90s and I've a soft spot for them.

Actually, it's not quite true I've not seen one in the UK, but the last one I encountered was something a bit special...



Taken at Snetterton last year, when I went there for the British GT racing.  Yes, it's an RS500, and it's the one Richard Hammond had recently been hammering round on The Grand Tour.  IIRC the owner told me it's the first production one too.  It's worth an absolute fortune.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 3, 2020)

Mokes are now worth a fortune too. The last one I saw for sale here was $30k.

I have now bought 4 x 2CVs trying to make one good one. I can honestly say they are harder to work on than my RX-7 and that's a fucking nightmare.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 3, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Mokes are now worth a fortune too. The last one I saw for sale here was $30k.
> 
> I have now bought 4 x 2CVs trying to make one good one. I can honestly say they are harder to work on than my RX-7 and that's a fucking nightmare.


What do you find hard? I always considered them easy to work on. If you have to do any work underneath, just too it on its side.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It sold pretty well here, I think.  Not Ford or Vauxhall levels, but it was a common enough sight.  They stopped making them in the early 90s, though, so even the youngest survivor is a quarter of a century old, which is far more than the average car manages.
> 
> On a related note, the BX's big brother was never common to start with and certainly isn't often seen now:
> 
> ...


I know this is an XM, but are you aware of the Xantia Activa?

It had computer controlled suspension and it was remarkable for its time. Here's a thoroughly illegal example of it:


----------



## Nivag (Jul 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Not seen a Sierra in the UK for ages


Pop down Chelsea Bridge on the last Friday of the month you'll see a few there plus a load of other classic Fords and other beauties


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 3, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I know this is an XM, but are you aware of the Xantia Activa?
> 
> It had computer controlled suspension and it was remarkable for its time. Here's a thoroughly illegal example of it:




I was, but I had forgotten about it!  Tbh I always thought the Xantia was rather a forgettable car, compared to previous generations of Citroen.



Nivag said:


> Pop down Chelsea Bridge on the last Friday of the month you'll see a few there plus a load of other classic Fords and other beauties




I used to on occasion when I lived in London.  Some awesome machinery on display.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 3, 2020)

The military version of the Mini-moke, initially intended to be dropped by parachute with airborne forces. The small wheels and low ground clearance made it totally unsuitable.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 3, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 220721
> The military version of the Mini-moke, initially intended to be dropped by parachute with airborne forces. The small wheels and low ground clearance made it totally unsuitable.


They made no sense at all, especially since the lightweight/air-portable Land Rover was available.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 3, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> They made no sense at all, especially since the lightweight/air-portable Land Rover was available.


Where any British military procurement is concerned, you have to follow the money. Or at least the lowest initial bid.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 3, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> They made no sense at all, especially since the lightweight/air-portable Land Rover was available.



I had the Dinky version. It’s buried somewhere in the garden my childhood home!  

The Paramoke.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 3, 2020)

This looks tatty 1965 Mini Moke  - FACTORY ORIGINAL CAR For Sale | Car And Classic
the one I saw earlier, I think, was much cleaner


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 3, 2020)

There was also the Twini Moke






IIRC John Cooper nearly killed himself in one of these that had been fitted with tweaked Cooper S engines.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2020)

Sniff


----------



## Nivag (Jul 4, 2020)

hash tag said:


> SniffView attachment 220818


I wouldn't mind one of these


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2020)

A real marmite of a motor. £50+ at a guess.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 4, 2020)

Nivag said:


> I wouldn't mind one of these


----------



## Nivag (Jul 5, 2020)

Not seen one of these Mini vans for a long while but this example was immaculate at Earlswood Lakes breakfast meeting this morning.


----------



## Detroit City (Jul 5, 2020)

Fiat 1500


----------



## hash tag (Jul 5, 2020)

A beautiful car, but as good as a Dino with it's Ferrari engine?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 5, 2020)

Spotted this nice Nissan Bluebird round the corner yesterday, not many around these days. Also saw a nice shabby 70s-era rover today, but didn’t stop for a picture.


----------



## petee (Jul 6, 2020)

looking snazzy now









						Official Moke™ | The Only Electric Moke In America!
					

The Moke is back, baby! Relive your youth with this British/Caribbean classic. Plug in and go green with the only electric Moke in America. Moke America is street legal, easy to charge and comes in a rainbow of fun colors.




					mokeamerica.com
				




warning, autoplay


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 6, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Spotted this nice Nissan Bluebird round the corner yesterday, not many around these days. Also saw a nice shabby 70s-era rover today, but didn’t stop for a picture.
> 
> View attachment 221060



The perfect minicab.  Just needs a beaded seat cover, a grumpy bloke driving it and a faint smell of stale wee.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 6, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Spotted this nice Nissan Bluebird round the corner yesterday, not many around these days. Also saw a nice shabby 70s-era rover today, but didn’t stop for a picture.
> 
> View attachment 221060


I used to love my old bluebird. The first car I had that I knew would start every morning and get me to my destination. Took me to the south of France a few times and to many free parties


----------



## A380 (Jul 8, 2020)

dessiato said:


> 2CV have at least got doors and a basic roof.



Try taking the doors, roof AND a wheel off.

I present the Lomax kit car- based on a 2CV


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 8, 2020)

A380 said:


> Try taking the doors, roof AND a wheel off.
> 
> I present the Lomax kit car- based on a 2CV
> 
> View attachment 221377


A faux Morgan


----------



## 20Bees (Jul 8, 2020)

Great thread! First car I remember my father driving was a Standard (Vanguard?) estate with side-hinged double doors on the back. Grey with a red roof. It was followed by a Ford Consul, cream with a red roof, and briefly, another Consul, red with a cream roof. His first solid-coloured car was a dark grey Rover 2200. My first car was a Mk1 Escort in ‘Saluki bronze’, I thought it was the most beautiful colour when all my friends’ cars were red or blue.  

Through the 1980s I had a few Volvos - 340, 360, 440 (then the estates, 740s, a 760 and 940). Haven’t seen any of the small ones for years. They certainly weren’t exciting but the 340 was the least troublesome car I ever had.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 9, 2020)

Ford Corsair 1.7 V4 Essex engine. The first engine I ever stripped down and replaced the big end bearings, conn rods, pistons, valves, camshaft and rocker gear on. It was my brother in laws and was around 1970, I would have been 13ish. He taught me so much and set me up for a career in engineering maintenance. He supervised my work and I felt ten ton.
A good car, it had a cigarette lighter and radio, he ran it for another five years until the bodywork collapsed. His was dark blue.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 9, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 221446
> Ford Corsair 1.7 V4 Essex engine. The first engine I ever stripped down and replaced the big end bearings, conn rods, pistons, valves, camshaft and rocker gear on. It was my brother in laws and was around 1970, I would have been 13ish. He taught me so much and set me up for a career in engineering maintenance. He supervised my work and I felt ten ton.
> A good car, it had a cigarette lighter and radio, he ran it for another five years until the bodywork collapsed. His was dark blue.



Peter Sutcliffe had two. He fucking loved them.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2020)

20Bees said:


> Through the 1980s I had a few Volvos - 340, 360, 440 (then the estates, 740s, a 760 and 940). Haven’t seen any of the small ones for years. They certainly weren’t exciting but the 340 was the least troublesome car I ever had.



The 300s and 400s were built at the factory in the Netherlands, and were never reckoned to be as bombproof as the ones made at Torslanda.  The 400s, in particular, had a reputation for electrical gremlins.  I always thought the 480 was a striking-looking thing, though:







Last time I looked on How Many Left there were only a few dozen still registered.   My brother bought one for £100 to do the Scally Rally years ago with his fiancée and a few friends. They made it round the route, albeit with a lot of bodging and gaffer tape, but it went for scrap straight afterwards!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 18, 2020)

I was in town a couple of days ago and came across this 2CV.



I had to wait for the owner to return and start the engine, and it sounded exactly as I remembered. It gave me a big grin 

I used to buy and sell these in the late 80s/early 90s, and my sister had one. I'd made new bumpers for it from 3" round steel tubing, and my party trick was to lift the back end of the car over my head, until the front bumper touched the floor. I can barely lift my arms over my head these days


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2020)

Another now-rare sight went past me while I was taking a walk yesterday morning:






I still secretly covet a Capri.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 22, 2020)

In Portugal for a couple of weeks so bound to see some nice oldies on the road. Yesterday when we were out driving I saw some ancient Citroen sat on a pillar outside a house, something that looked like a Datsun pickup, a curvaceous old Volvo saloon and what looked like some sort of 80s Talbot estate (with a for sale sign in the window). Slow on the phone camera so no pics at the moment. Seen a few Renault 4/5 around but they‘re pretty normal here. I’ll try to get some shots if I see anything good when I’m out on the bike this week.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 22, 2020)

Found the Citroen(?) on streetview, looks like there might be other stuff of interest behind the fence just before this.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl


----------



## dessiato (Jul 22, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Found the Citroen(?) on streetview, looks like there might be other stuff of interest behind the fence just before this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a few cars on posts like this in both Portugal and Spain. I'm not sure what the point is, but I like it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Another now-rare sight went past me while I was taking a walk yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mobile chicane 

When the cops had them, and we had cars that handled, we used to goad them into races through a local windy section of road. Even the lads in 1600 Mk2 Escorts used to beat the cops' 2.8 crapis. They handled like a new born giraffe 😂


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> The mobile chicane
> 
> When the cops had them, and we had cars that handled, we used to goad them into races through a local windy section of road. Even the lads in 1600 Mk2 Escorts used to beat the cops' 2.8 crapis. They handled like a new born giraffe 😂



Oh I'm not suggesting the Capri was a _good_ car, but it is a cool one, especially now it's lost some of its Kev's-car image.

As for the plod who had Capris, I bet they still considered themselves better off than the ones who had to tool around in Austin Allegros.  Right up to the point they wrapped them round trees.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Oh I'm not suggesting the Capri was a _good_ car, but it is a cool one, especially now it's lost some of its Kev's-car image.
> 
> As for the plod who had Capris, I bet they still considered themselves better off than the ones who had to tool around in Austin Allegros.  Right up to the point they wrapped them round trees.


In times of old in England, you wouldn't have to have been much of a criminal mastermind to get away with a bank job. All you'd have needed was a decent pair of trainers


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> In times of old in England, you wouldn't have to have been much of a criminal mastermind to get away with a bank job. All you'd have needed was a decent pair of trainers



Or just a Cosworth!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Or just a Cosworth!


I don't think there were many of them around in Allegro days


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 22, 2020)

Austin Allaggro, square steering wheel and reclining seats. Luxury.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Austin Allaggro, square steering wheel and reclining seats. Luxury.


They also had reclining suspension. Unfortunately it wasn't intentional.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 22, 2020)

Volvo 340. Looks like someone’s pride and joy. Pleasingly uncool. Spanish plates, which is uncommon here (french and Swiss more usual). Corolla in the background also quite elderly but still see a fair few about even in the UK as quite resilient.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I don't think there were many of them around in Allegro days



Pedant.   That said, I'm pretty sure I remember a few police Allegros still running into the second half of the 80s so perhaps they did just about cross over!

On the subject of old police cars:


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 23, 2020)

Is the exhaust falling off or is that how the trots at Solihull built them?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 23, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Is the exhaust falling off or is that how the trots at Solihull built them?


Oh they were built that way. English engineering at its finest.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 23, 2020)

That moment when you think “wow, British Leyland are going to start making electric cars”


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 23, 2020)

Never building the SD1 estate was a huge mistake by BL but huge mistakes were very much standard operating procedure at the Plughole of Despair.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Oh they were built that way. English engineering at its finest.


 

The 6 was a nightmare of shims


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 23, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Never building the SD1 estate was a huge mistake by BL but huge mistakes were very much standard operating procedure at the Plughole of Despair.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 23, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> The 6 was a nightmare of shims


It was a nightmare on cams and cam carriers too. There was an oil flow reducer fitted to the head, but it didn't work too well, and camshafts seized in their carrier, resulting in shredded timing belts. Fortunately, they weren't an interference engine, but they were dog shit, like everything else that came out of BL's arse. I seem to remember some of the V8s had a similar issue with cams seizing, due to the gallery to the journal's getting blocked or something.


----------



## A380 (Jul 27, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Pedant.   That said, I'm pretty sure I remember a few police Allegros still running into the second half of the 80s so perhaps they did just about cross over!
> 
> On the subject of old police cars:




Not bad, but proper cool rozzers would have one of these, complete with an electric bell for requesting people pull over.


----------



## passenger (Jul 27, 2020)

*Talbot Samba 1360cc Cabriolet /Convertible - Rare in this condition - *


There  really is  only one Convertable and it also comes with


*
 AM/FM Stereo, Cassette Player*


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 27, 2020)

A380 said:


> Not bad, but proper cool rozzers would have one of these, complete with an electric bell for requesting people pull over.
> 
> View attachment 223845



Or for the full Miss Marple / Dixon of Dock Green effect...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 27, 2020)

passenger said:


> *Talbot Samba 1360cc Cabriolet /Convertible - Rare in this condition - *
> 
> 
> There  really is  only one Convertable and it also comes with
> ...



Blimey.  Only 11 Sambas currently on the road, according to How Many Left.    When mine went for scrap in 1997 it was one of 8,000 still running!


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2020)

Don‘t know what this one was, rotting next to someone’s house up in the mountains. Anyone ID it? Some impressive corrosion.  Every house in this small town seemed to have a dead car in the garden, mostly Mk1 golfs.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 29, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 224247 View attachment 224248
> 
> Don‘t know what this one was, rotting next to someone’s house up in the mountains. Anyone ID it? Some impressive corrosion.  Every house in this small town seemed to have a dead car in the garden, mostly Mk1 golfs.


It's a Peugeot 504. They weren't very exciting but were incredibly comfortable.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 29, 2020)

Today when out and about I have spotted a red Ford Taurus (basically a Mk4 Cortina), a tidy white Dois Cavalos (to use the local name), yet another Datsun pickup (there’s also a Bedford one parked out the front of here).  Also this nice old Peugeot:

  

(particularly like the old school door handles)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 224247 View attachment 224248
> 
> Don‘t know what this one was, rotting next to someone’s house up in the mountains. Anyone ID it? Some impressive corrosion.  Every house in this small town seemed to have a dead car in the garden, mostly Mk1 golfs.


Peugeot 504, I think.

Oops, should have refreshed the page.


----------



## passenger (Jul 30, 2020)

I thought this deserved a 2 minute video I had  one as a company car for 2 years,1.8 HLX


----------



## dessiato (Jul 30, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Today when out and about I have spotted a red Ford Taurus (basically a Mk4 Cortina), a tidy white Dois Cavalos (to use the local name), yet another Datsun pickup (there’s also a Bedford one parked out the front of here).  Also this nice old Peugeot:
> 
> View attachment 224252 View attachment 224250 View attachment 224251
> 
> (particularly like the old school door handles)


That is beautiful. A classic big Pug.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 30, 2020)

I love those big old Peugeots.  A 505 GTi has its place in my fantasy garage...


----------



## dessiato (Jul 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I love those big old Peugeots.  A 505 GTi has its place in my fantasy garage...


I loved these too

405 Mi16 4x4 



BX GTi 4x4

I always wanted one, but never even got to drive either


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 30, 2020)

Another French car that has its place in my fantasy garage, but which was never common in the UK and I've not seen for years, the Peugeot 504 coupé:


----------



## T & P (Jul 30, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 224247 View attachment 224248
> 
> Don‘t know what this one was, rotting next to someone’s house up in the mountains. Anyone ID it? Some impressive corrosion.  Every house in this small town seemed to have a dead car in the garden, mostly Mk1 golfs.



Renault 12?


----------



## dessiato (Jul 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> Renault 12?


Peugeot 504, posts #1081 and #1083


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 31, 2020)

Funnily enough there was another massive pug parked out the other side of the flat last night, only a saloon version in white, looked a bit pimped (big speakers in the back shelf). I’d have taken a photo but I was on babysitting duty so could only have got a plan view from the balcony.

Anyway, here’s today’s treat from a ride in the hills:



Solid gold.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 31, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Funnily enough there was another massive pug parked out the other side of the flat last night, only a saloon version in white, looked a bit pimped (big speakers in the back shelf). I’d have taken a photo but I was on babysitting duty so could only have got a plan view from the balcony.
> 
> Anyway, here’s today’s treat from a ride in the hills:
> 
> ...


 oohh  how much ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 31, 2020)

Report - - R.A.F Thurleigh (car graveyard) April15 | Other Sites
					

History  Thurleigh (pronounced "thur-lye") was built for RAF Bomber Command in 1940 by W & C French Ltd. 1 mile (1.6 km) north of the village of Thurleigh on farmland between the farms of Buryfields, Bletsoe Park, Manor, and Whitwickgreen. It was eventually modified to Air Ministry Class A...




					www.28dayslater.co.uk
				




best get me exploring gear dug out

DownwardDog - can i borrow your old ID to get in ?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 6, 2020)

I was just looking at one of these. I can't remember the last time I saw one.



I remember being invited to try one years ago. I think being a member of Porsche Club GB they thought I could afford one.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 6, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I was just looking at one of these. I can't remember the last time I saw one.
> 
> View attachment 225302
> 
> I remember being invited to try one years ago. I think being a member of Porsche Club GB they thought I could afford one.


Old Quattroporte?


----------



## blairsh (Aug 6, 2020)

...shit wheels


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 6, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Oh they were built that way. English engineering at its finest.



I changed a couple of clutches in these. I even had my specialist sawn down broom handle as an alignment tool.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 6, 2020)

blairsh said:


> Old Quattroporte?


4.2 V8



blairsh said:


> ...shit wheels


They remind me of old Vauxhall wheels.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 6, 2020)

dessiato said:


> 4.2 V8
> 
> 
> They remind me of old Vauxhall wheels.


I really like them tbf (the car, not the wheels)


----------



## dessiato (Aug 6, 2020)

blairsh said:


> I really like them tbf (the car, not the wheels)


Me too. But a cousin's husband had one which was loads of trouble, nothing serious, just frustrating. Having said that it would sit for months, be used for a few weeks then left again. No car like that.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 8, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> actually,not buying the montreal for 10K in '98 was possibly the shoddiest car decision of my life- and I am usually good with this stuff







__





						Flawed diamond: Alfa Romeo Montreal | Classic & Sports Car
					

Looks and legend can be deceptive when it comes to Alfa Romeo’s ’70s super-GT, the Montreal




					www.classicandsportscar.com
				




4000 made and 13 MPG - THIRTEEN


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

One of these went by when I was walking back from work the other day:






A tidy example, too, which given how badly they were screwed together must be pretty rare these days.  Meanwhile, someone up the street from me has acquired a rather battered mid-90s Toyota Celica:


----------



## dessiato (Aug 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> One of these went by when I was walking back from work the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cousin bought one of those Celicas brand new, on a P plate. It's a classic one owner, very low mileage. His wife hates driving it. Because he always worked from home it was only ever really used for going to visit his parents. Even now it has only about 30 or 40 thousand on it, full service history.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

dessiato said:


> A cousin bought one of those Celicas brand new, on a P plate. It's a classic one owner, very low mileage. His wife hates driving it. Because he always worked from home it was only ever really used for going to visit his parents. Even now it has only about 30 or 40 thousand on it, full service history.



That'd be worth hanging on to.  The GT4 version is already sought after, and the classic car people will doubtless start sniffing around the lesser models at some point, if they haven't already.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 18, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> That'd be worth hanging on to.  The GT4 version is already sought after, and the classic car people will doubtless start sniffing around the lesser models at some point, if they haven't already.


I posted earlier about a friend who bought an MR2 mk2 new, still has it, full history, very low mileage. She takes it out only at weekends in the summer. And even then not every weekend. It must be very desirable now.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 18, 2020)

I've run two Celicas into the ground - a Gen 6 and a Gen 7. Absolutely brilliant cars. I'm only driving a Hyundai while I wait for 2nd hand prices on the GT86 (Celica's successor) to get within my price range...


----------



## pogofish (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m pretty certain there was a Wartburg importer for the U.K., yes.

I remember seeing ads for them new/straight from the factory until at least the 1990s and they also had a regular listing in What Car/Autocar’s monthly listing of manufacturers with U.K. dealerships until at least around the same period.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 18, 2020)

pogofish said:


> I’m pretty certain there was a Wartburg importer for the U.K., yes.
> 
> I remember seeing ads for them new/straight from the factory until at least the 1990s and they also had a regular listing in What Car/Autocar’s monthly listing of manufacturers with U.K. dealerships until at least around the same period.


I vaguely remember there being one on Railway Street in Grimsby. The same dealer also sold Toyota and Skoda. My father bought a couple of cars from there.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I vaguely remember there being one on Railway Street in Grimsby. The same dealer also sold Toyota and Skoda. My father bought a couple of cars from there.



And would have been able to get bits for it here:






Long gone now, sadly.  It was right next to the dock into which Ladas were imported into Britain, and was the centre of the business in sending them back the other way, as Top Gear found out sometime in the mid-90s:



None of the cars in that picture is exactly a common sight any more.  I've not seen a Lada in ages, or a Montego for that matter.  As for that big boxy thing in the middle with its bonnet partly up ... what is it?


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 18, 2020)

I worked with a lad in the 80s who had the 4x4 Lada Niva. He loved it, as Quentin says in the above video, they were a doddle to repair and keep going.  

What a looker!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2020)

Bedford Rascal... Stopped making in 93 in the UK, so to be expected no longer with us.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 18, 2020)

They weren't totally awful. My ex used to have one, paid pennies for it and it was pretty new at the time. It kept on going with no problems and could easily fit all the work tools in it plus crew - could get a cement mixer on the back seat, plus a passenger. The stearing and comfort left a bit to be desirered and the breaking wasn't all that, but it never went that fast so no worries.

An old school mate crashed his. The Rover he hit crumpled like tin foil, The Lada barely had a dented bumper


----------



## Zack Murray (Aug 18, 2020)

i never see those classic 90s Chevy Impalas driving around. or how about a Dodge Intrepid?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

nogojones said:


> An old school mate crashed his. The Rover he hit crumpled like tin foil, The Lada barely had a dented bumper



Almost the same here.  A mate of mine in sixth form crashed his dad's Lada into someone's Vauxhall Cavalier.  The Cav was going nowhere, whereas he drove the Lada home.



Zack Murray said:


> i never see those classic 90s Chevy Impalas driving around. or how about a Dodge Intrepid?



Neither of them was sold on this side of the Pond, so tbh I wouldn't recognise one if it ran me over!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 18, 2020)

When I moved to Cardiff in the late 80's I was amazed that all the taxi's were Ladas. I'd never seen the like. You just had to be careful not to use City Centre cabs as they was known as scab cabs from the strike


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

Actually, having mentioned them, when was the last time you saw one of these?







AFAIK the MkII Cav still holds the record for the most scrapped car in the UK, and I can believe it.  They were everywhere when I was a kid, but now they seem to be pretty much extinct.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 18, 2020)

nogojones said:


> When I moved to Cardiff in the late 80's I was amazed that all the taxi's were Ladas. I'd never seen the like. You just had to be careful not to use City Centre cabs as they was known as scab cabs from the strike



Yup, loads of Lada taxis round here too until about twenty years ago.  At least one minicab firm didn't use anything else.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 18, 2020)

This is for sale, £1,400.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 18, 2020)

Just seen one of these, first time in ages, but they are pushing 50 years old.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 18, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Just seen one of these, first time in ages, but they are pushing 50 years old.
> 
> View attachment 227066


Have a look at the stock list of this independent BMW dealer, some real treats to buy.




__





						BMW E9 3.0L CSL - 72778
					






					www.munichlegends.co.uk


----------



## pogofish (Aug 18, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I worked with a lad in the 80s who had the 4x4 Lada Niva. He loved it, as Quentin says in the above video, they were a doddle to repair and keep going.
> View attachment 227044
> What a looker!




Work had two of those at one of our field stations, plus a couple of “donor wrecks“ that helped one of the staff keep them going, which he did lovingly for many years until around eight or nine years ago when the focus of their work changed to more high-tech stuff and work adopted a new policy, involving some kind of leasing deal that put an end to individual projects/sites having their own vehicles.

Their relatively light weight and four wheel drive made them ideal for getting about the sandy/muddy estuary conditions where almost all other off-road vehicles would struggle - including the “official” work landies, which were regularly embarrassed by having to call-in the Ladas to help pull them out!

The other thing was that despite spending their entire lives in a salt/brackish water environment, corrosion-wise they held up really, really well, although the vehicle officer was punctilious about hosing them down at the end of every day.

When eventually they were put-up for sale, it was a feeding-frenzy of collectors bidding for them and they both went for well above expected price.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 18, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I vaguely remember there being one on Railway Street in Grimsby. The same dealer also sold Toyota and Skoda. My father bought a couple of cars from there.



East of England does ring a bell, yes - the Ural motorcycle importer was somewhere that way too for a while.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Just seen one of these, first time in ages, but they are pushing 50 years old.
> 
> View attachment 227066



There's a bloke near me has a 2002 Turbo.  Lovely thing.  He's evidently minted, judging from the brand new Porsche Cayenne and the fact he has a bit of a collection of old Beemers lurking behind a roller shutter on a quiet Hull street...


----------



## dessiato (Aug 19, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> There's a bloke near me has a 2002 Turbo.  Lovely thing.  He's evidently minted, judging from the brand new Porsche Cayenne and the fact he has a bit of a collection of old Beemers lurking behind a roller shutter on a quiet Hull street...


My sister used to live near the Hull Golf Club. There was a lot of interesting stuff tucked away there.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> My sister used to live near the Hull Golf Club. There was a lot of interesting stuff tucked away there.



You mean the one at Springhead?  If so, I bet there are.  Affluent part of the city...


----------



## dessiato (Aug 19, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> You mean the one at Springhead?  If so, I bet there are.  Affluent part of the city...


Kirk Ella


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 19, 2020)

nogojones said:


> They weren't totally awful.



They were. Every single VAZ-2101 and its many hideous offspring were garbage. A poorly built copy of a Fiat 124 using worse materials and less attention to detail.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Just seen one of these, first time in ages, but they are pushing 50 years old.
> 
> View attachment 227066





Nivag said:


> Have a look at the stock list of this independent BMW dealer, some real treats to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure I've mentioned before but I had an '02 Touring which I bought from the forerunner of Munich Legends. I loved it. The only reason I sold it was that I could only afford to run one car and I was putting too many miles on it.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 19, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Kirk Ella



Ah, the even posher one!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 19, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> They were. Every single VAZ-2101 and its many hideous offspring were garbage. A poorly built copy of a Fiat 124 using worse materials and less attention to detail.


I've seen some of your cars. I think we may have differing standards to what an acceptable motoring experience is.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 19, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Ah, the even posher one!


I was going to “like” but that feels a bit boastful.


----------



## MrCurry (Aug 20, 2020)

Not exactly a car you never see any more, but at least a car which is becoming fairly rare is the Peugeot 309.  When I was a kid our family had one, and much later I bought one of my own when it was already an old banger category of car.  I remember the non power steering being a right work out and the manual choke needing some finesse in colder weather.  

It’s not the kind of car which will ever have classic status I suppose, but I have an affection for them. There’s one for sale near me (not the pic below) with under 100k miles and I’m tempted, but they want £2k which is silly money.  But is this age of car likely to go up in value from now on, or is that a pipe dream?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 20, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Not exactly a car you never see any more, but at least a car which is becoming fairly rare is the Peugeot 309.  When I was a kid our family had one, and much later I bought one of my own when it was already an old banger category of car.  I remember the non power steering being a right work out and the manual choke needing some finesse in colder weather.
> 
> It’s not the kind of car which will ever have classic status I suppose, but I have an affection for them. There’s one for sale near me (not the pic below) with under 100k miles and I’m tempted, but they want £2k which is silly money.  But is this age of car likely to go up in value from now on, or is that a pipe dream?
> 
> ...


The GTi version was like a fast, larger 205GTi. It was always under appreciated.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 20, 2020)

dessiato said:


> The GTi version was like a fast, larger 205GTi. It was always under appreciated.


The Mi16 engine was the one everyone wanted in their 205.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 20, 2020)

Nivag said:


> The Mi16 engine was the one everyone wanted in their 205.


They renamed the Mi16 (didn't they do a 4x4 version?) Le Mans. It was a sleeper. It looked so much like any other boring 405 but was so much better.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 20, 2020)

dessiato said:


> They renamed the Mi16 (didn't they do a 4x4 version?) Le Mans. It was a sleeper. It looked so much like any other boring 405 but was so much better.


Yup a 4x4 as well.
I've been in a 205 with a Cosworth 4x4 engine and drive train... It was completely mental lol


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 20, 2020)

dessiato said:


> They renamed the Mi16 (didn't they do a 4x4 version?


Mi16x4


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2020)

the 309 gti was a practical rocketship and totes ignored by most people. less than a hundred slopping about- likely mostly untarted up as well - one for the future


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> the 309 gti was a practical rocketship and totes ignored by most people. less than a hundred slopping about- likely mostly untarted up as well - one for the future


But they were shit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2020)

nah. french, tinny and flimsy. but not  that shit. poor quality electricals though - my mother had a cooking 309 where the back screen literally blew up due to a minute of malfunction madness with the rear defrosting electrics


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> nah. french, tinny and flimsy. but not that shit. poor quality electricals though - my mother had a cooking 309 where the back screen literally blew up due to a minute madness with the rear defrosting electrics





don't think i had much in the way of electrics problems with my old 205 (one indicators relay failed but can't remember anything else)

i did have to re-wire the rear wiper and heated screen on my mk 2 fiesta, as the wires just got knackered

the current citroen c3 is worse on the electrics front, but then it's got all this new fangled electronics crap as well...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 20, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> nah. french, tinny and flimsy. but not  that shit. poor quality electricals though - my mother had a cooking 309 where the back screen literally blew up due to a minute of malfunction madness with the rear defrosting electrics


And changing the heater motor fan and controller every few hundred miles.
The only thing with Valeo written on it that was worth a shite was Super Oscars.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> And changing the heater motor fan and controller every few hundred miles.



now  you mention it, think i did have to replace something to do with the heating once or twice on the 205, although that's probably not bad for 20 years...


----------



## sovereignb (Aug 21, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Not exactly a car you never see any more, but at least a car which is becoming fairly rare is the Peugeot 309.  When I was a kid our family had one, and much later I bought one of my own when it was already an old banger category of car.  I remember the non power steering being a right work out and the manual choke needing some finesse in colder weather.
> 
> It’s not the kind of car which will ever have classic status I suppose, but I have an affection for them. There’s one for sale near me (not the pic below) with under 100k miles and I’m tempted, but they want £2k which is silly money.  But is this age of car likely to go up in value from now on, or is that a pipe dream?
> 
> ...


My older brother had one of these and I thought they were so cool. He has definitely upped his car game in the last 25 yrs though.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2020)

Was having a beer with a friend outside my local last night when someone drove by in a Triumph TR6.







Still a handsome car,  and it did sound good as well.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 21, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Was having a beer with a friend outside my local last night when someone drove by in a Triumph TR6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had been in my 40s and looking for a car when those were around, I think I'd have ended up with one


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

I had a 205, various electrical faults at different times. I would be driving along and the doors would be constantly locking and unlocking, the electric sun roof, (remember those?)would open and close at will, various relays.  When you turned the ignition off, the engine, a 1.9 diesel would carry on and I had to stall it to stop, earth fault.
Mechanically solid.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 21, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I had a 205, various electrical faults at different times. I would be driving along and the doors would be constantly locking and unlocking, the electric sun roof, (remember those?)would open and close at will, various relays.  When you turned the ignition off, the engine, a 1.9 diesel would carry on and I had to stall it to stop, earth fault.
> Mechanically solid.


Do you remember the terrible, incurable Ford earth disease? The infection would start at the tail lights and spread through the rest of the car. It was a ridiculous design fault that anyone with an ounce of sense could see. The earth connection on the rear lamps was too small, creating a high resistance joint, which got worse over time and resulted in every light flashing when you turned on an indicator.
Ah, the good old days, when cars used to last about 5 years before they were scrap.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

Scraping the corrosion off the connecting strips on the rear light clusters was also an ongoing chore.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Do you remember the terrible, incurable Ford earth disease? The infection would start at the tail lights and spread through the rest of the car. It was a ridiculous design fault that anyone with an ounce of sense could see. The earth connection on the rear lamps was too small, creating a high resistance joint, which got worse over time and resulted in every light flashing when you turned on an indicator.
> Ah, the good old days, when cars used to last about 5 years before they were scrap.



'Tis true.  The kind of cars I was driving as a teenager in the 90s - most of which dated from the early 80s - were generally rusty and mechanically knackered by the time they'd done 75-80,000 miles.  The car I drive most often these days is a Mk1 Toyota Yaris, which is completely rust-free despite being 15 years old, and still tight as a drum even with 120,000 miles on the clock.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

One of my Australian abiding cousins received a large cheque from Ford Australia for solving a misfire problem on one of their first electronic ignition engines. At certain RPM the engine used to start to misfire. Non of the dealerships or Ford could rectify it. He found a small electromagnetic pulse from the crank at the said RPM.
It helped as he had his own race team that regularly won at Bathurst and similar. Sadly he died in 1997.
Brilliant engineer.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 21, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Scraping the corrosion off the connecting strips on the rear light clusters was also an ongoing chore.


That's the one I'm talking about. They'd made the earth connector the same size as the rest of the terminals, and it couldn't handle the current when all of the lights were on, exacerbated by the fact that they'd effectively made a galvanic cell with the zinc plated terminals on the lamp and copper alloy connectors on the loom. It's almost as if they deliberately designed it to fail.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's the one I'm talking about. They'd made the earth connector the same size as the rest of the terminals, and it couldn't handle the current when all of the lights were on, exacerbated by the fact that they'd effectively made a galvanic cell with the zinc plated terminals on the lamp and copper alloy connectors on the loom. It's almost as if they deliberately designed it to fail.



Designed and built in obsolescence. The plague of a consumerist world.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Do you remember the terrible, incurable Ford earth disease? The infection would start at the tail lights and spread through the rest of the car. It was a ridiculous design fault that anyone with an ounce of sense could see. The earth connection on the rear lamps was too small, creating a high resistance joint, which got worse over time and resulted in every light flashing when you turned on an indicator.
> Ah, the good old days, when cars used to last about 5 years before they were scrap.


Albeit with some fairly significant welding to be done for the last 3 of those...

I was actually fairly shocked when what took my 18 year old Celica to the Great Scrappie In The Sky was bodywork corrosion, of the kind that'd have been a fairly routine bit of work for the welder 20 years ago


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 21, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Albeit with some fairly significant welding to be done for the last 3 of those...
> 
> I was actually fairly shocked when what took my 18 year old Celica to the Great Scrappie In The Sky was bodywork corrosion, of the kind that'd have been a fairly routine bit of work for the welder 20 years ago


Every car spares shop had sills and floor pans in stock for all the popular (Flintstones) cars 
A ten year old car is as good as new now. A ten year old car was a patchwork novelty back in 'the good old days'.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2020)

A Nissan Cedric.
I would be very happy with the Belair or Lancia 13 unusual classics for sale – all with no reserve


----------



## existentialist (Aug 21, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A Nissan Cedric.
> I would be very happy with the Belair or Lancia 13 unusual classics for sale – all with no reserve
> View attachment 227386


It even _looks_ like a Cedric


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

existentialist said:


> It even _looks_ like a Cedric


Probably pronounced Seedric too, just to annoy further.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2020)

And that from a man who won plenty of races in Rover SD1s...


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Every car spares shop had sills and floor pans in stock for all the popular (Flintstones) cars
> A ten year old car is as good as new now. A ten year old car was a patchwork novelty back in 'the good old days'.


All four of my early Escorts, two Mk 1s and two Mk2s required me to plate the tops of the inner wings where the MacPherson  struts bolted in.
Take the bolts out, pop the preformed plate on, put the bolts in and weld the plate onto the inner wing. 
A doddle using oxy-acetylene inside a car bonnet.
Sills and rear inner wheel arches was a Cortina specialty.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> And that from a man who won plenty of races in Rover SD1s...




My gaffer in the eighties towed a caravan behind one of these around the Lake District for a fortnight. He came back complaining that the car was different and a handful to drive. It turned out he had bought a cut and shut, the welding and fabrication holding the two donor cars together had torn because of the weight of the caravan.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> My gaffer in the eighties towed a caravan behind one of these around the Lake District for a fortnight. He came back complaining that the car was different and a handful to drive. It turned out he had bought a cut and shut, the welding and fabrication holding the two donor cars together had torn because of the weight of the caravan.



Bloody hell!  Shades of The Love Bug there...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 21, 2020)

Poor Herbie. To think people say cars can have no character or soul.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 21, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I posted earlier about a friend who bought an MR2 mk2 new, still has it, full history, very low mileage. She takes it out only at weekends in the summer. And even then not every weekend. It must be very desirable now.


My dad has a MR2 T-Bar




With fairly low mileage...




And another, with similar miles.




And a very beige Merc.




All covered in bird shit


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 21, 2020)

Love that old W123 Mercedes, Saul Goodman.  I never liked Mercs much - they always seemed like cars for social climbers who couldn't afford a Bentley - but then I went to a conference on Gran Canaria a few years ago, and the taxi driver who ferried us around had an old 240D.  It was a battered old thing with doors that dropped as they opened, but the driver was well proud of it.  He'd been taxiing in it since it was new in 1980, it had never needed any more than routine maintenance, and yet it had done something like three quarters of a million kilometres.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 21, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> And that from a man who won plenty of races in Rover SD1s...



My dad had one of them, and I drove it a few times as a teenager.  I once picked a hitch-hiker up in it.  "Thanks mate" the hitcher said "nice motor!" "Yeah, not mine though".  I replied.  The blokes face was a picture.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> My dad has a MR2 T-Bar
> 
> View attachment 227426
> 
> ...



That dark blue one is gorgeous.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 21, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> 'Tis true.  The kind of cars I was driving as a teenager in the 90s - most of which dated from the early 80s - were generally rusty and mechanically knackered by the time they'd done 75-80,000 miles.  The car I drive most often these days is a Mk1 Toyota Yaris, which is completely rust-free despite being 15 years old, and still tight as a drum even with 120,000 miles on the clock.



I wish I had kept my Yaris from 2000. It was lovely.  Nippy. Great economical car. And the speedomoter was in a great spot.  I loved that car.


----------



## plurker (Aug 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> All covered in bird shit


They look like they're washed relatively often though? A bit of birdshit sure, but not twenty years worth - nor caked in the usual thick dust of long laid-up barn finds.
Are they stored as investment, or just cause he likes them?  

I do love an MR2, nearly went for a Mk2 about ten years back, but decided against it and got a Mk1 Golf instead.


----------



## MrCurry (Aug 22, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> My dad has a MR2 T-Bar
> 
> View attachment 227426
> 
> ...



The MR2 T bar was the object of my automotive desire when I was a kid. Even had a poster on my bedroom wall!  I had forgotten, but your post reminded me I had resolved today buy one when I was “grown up”.  Of course I could never afford it or at least the insurance for it, so that resolution fell by the wayside.  Now I’m an old got though, if only I could find one it would be a lovely garage-filler.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 22, 2020)

plurker said:


> They look like they're washed relatively often though? A bit of birdshit sure, but not twenty years worth - nor caked in the usual thick dust of long laid-up barn finds.
> Are they stored as investment, or just cause he likes them?
> 
> I do love an MR2, nearly went for a Mk2 about ten years back, but decided against it and got a Mk1 Golf instead.


Luckily these are stored in a fairly clean, dry place. They haven't seen the light of day for about 6 years, which will be the last time they saw water.   
He just likes to collect things. Unfortunately, most of them end up rotting away outside. One car was destroyed a couple of days ago when the storm blew a hayshed down on top of it. It sickens me.

I wish I'd kept my Golf. I had a lovely 16v mk1







It was a bit of a mission fitting that engine


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> I had a 205, various electrical faults at different times. I would be driving along and the doors would be constantly locking and unlocking, the electric sun roof, (remember those?)would open and close at will, various relays.  When you turned the ignition off, the engine, a 1.9 diesel would carry on and I had to stall it to stop, earth fault.
> Mechanically solid.



my 205 didn't have electric doors / windows and all that sort of stuff, i'm pleased to say

the last time i took it for servicing, the garage had a very new apprentice (who was some years younger than the car) who i am told was puzzled about functioning of the windows, absence of power steering, and nowhere to plug the laptop in...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 22, 2020)

The French weren't the only ones with bad electrics, although they were notably worse than most. BMWs were also a bit of a nightmare. The multi-pin connector between the front door and the frame on a lot of their cars was a nightmare for corrosion, resulting in central locking, electric windows and mirrors regularly failing to work. And don't get me started on Italian cars.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2020)

How about this nice, clean little Vauxhall


----------



## Leafster (Aug 30, 2020)

hash tag said:


> How about this nice, cleView attachment 228377an little Vauxhall


It’s an Opel Kadett, isn’t it?


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 30, 2020)

German Bundespost.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 30, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> German Bundespost.View attachment 228420


Was in Germany, France or Belgium that the post office used right hand drive vehicles because it was safer getting in and out?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 30, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Was in Germany, France or Belgium that the post office used right hand drive vehicles because it was safer getting in and out?



usa still do


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 30, 2020)

Anyone seen a Peugeot 104 recently?






No, nor have I.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Anyone seen a Peugeot 104 recently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I confess I’ve not been looking out for one. Forgettable little cars, unless you have fond memories of snogging in one or something, I suppose.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Aug 30, 2020)

I occasionally reminisce about the cars that were everywhere when I was young ( we're talking v. early 80's up North). Don't see them anymore, looking back they were all Fords. 

The roll of honour:

Ford Granada (the massive ones)
Ford Cortina Estates (seemed to be about 30 ft long)
Ford Sierra (looked so futuristic at the time)
Ford Capri (these were  EVERYWHERE!)

All were usually finished in classic colours. Beige, green, yellow etc.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Anyone seen a Peugeot 104 recently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost the same reg (well nearly) as my first Escort  BVC 119T. Of all the bangers I've driven it's the only reg no. I can remember, I couldn't tell you what my current one is unless I looked out the window


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 30, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I confess I’ve not been looking out for one. Forgettable little cars, unless you have fond memories of snogging in one or something, I suppose.



Tbf my only real memory of a 104 is my aunt's breaking down, which it did a lot.  I have had sex in a Talbot Samba, though, which was basically a rebodied 104.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Tbf my only real memory of a 104 is my aunt's breaking down, which it did a lot.  I have had sex in a Talbot Samba, though, which was basically a rebodied 104, _*with a sexy Latin American rhythm*_*.*


FIFY


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 30, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> FIFY








I think by 'mean' they actually meant 'average.'  The same could be said of the sex, come to think of it.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 30, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Anyone seen a Peugeot 104 recently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't there a "hot" version?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 1, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Wasn't there a "hot" version?


Only when they got nicked by nojoyriders and burnt out!


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 1, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Wasn't there a "hot" version?



There was a faster version, yes.  Quite a successful little rally car in the mid-80s.






Meanwhile, I know there's one a couple of pages back, but you can't have too many Lancia Delta Integrales:






longdog and I were just crossing the main road near mine yesterday when one went past.  An evo one like this, but in silver.  Lovely thing.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 1, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Meanwhile, I know there's one a couple of pages back, but you can't have too many Lancia Delta Integrales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were a gorgeous looking car, and fast. Shame they were so shit.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 1, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> They were a gorgeous looking car, and fast. Shame they were so shit.


Given how well they did in rally I would dispute "shit."


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 1, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Given how well they did in rally I would dispute "shit."


Boris Johnson won a general election.


----------



## BassJunkie (Sep 1, 2020)

plurker said:


> I do love an MR2, nearly went for a Mk2 about ten years back, but decided against it and got a Mk1 Golf instead.



About 20 years ago I bought a Mark 2 MR2. It was my dream car. I took it for its first drive and, as I'm a complete idiot, headed for the roundabout that I used to cross in my Capri and have fun letting the back end step out.

Don't try this with an MR2 - the engine's not in the front. I spun it off various road furniture. The long sought after pop up headlights became pop out headlights.

It was written off. I'd had it 20 hours.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 1, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> They were a gorgeous looking car, and fast. Shame they were so shit.



The build quality was 80s Italian car, but I'd dispute them being shit in other respects.  

Meanwhile, one of these is quietly rusting away in a front garden near me:


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 1, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> The build quality was 80s Italian car, but I'd dispute them being shit in other respects.


In 1992 I traded in a 1985 HF turbo against an 89 Integrale. The Integrale had less than 30K miles on it but It broke my heart, and my wallet. I don't think I ever owned a car that developed as many problems, and when the ECU blew one week, followed by the gearbox shitting itself the following week, it was time to say goodbye. I haven't owned an Italian car since.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 1, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> The build quality was 80s Italian car, but I'd dispute them being shit in other respects.
> 
> Meanwhile, one of these is quietly rusting away in a front garden near me:


My grandad had an A40 Farina...classic "Italian" design


----------



## dessiato (Sep 3, 2020)

I used to have one of these in silver. Loved it. Just seen one for the first time in many years.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2020)

Cute enough. One or two still running around round these parts.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 3, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Cute enough. One or two still running around round these parts.


I had a look to see if thers any for sale. They're fetching strong money now.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2020)

Rather you than me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2020)

excuse the crap photos, if he's back later I'll get a decent shot. Clubman Estate:





Bloke tells me its mid 70s and 'no german parts at all'


Can't believe it still works.


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 5, 2020)

"Classic Vauxhauls" exhibition......









						Classic Vauxhall models go on display in Luton exhibition
					

Vehicles from more than 100 years of production go on show in the town where they were made.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (Sep 5, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> "Classic Vauxhauls" exhibition......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see these.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Sep 6, 2020)

I saw a Lancia Flaminia coupe yesterday. I couldn't get a photo as I was on my bike and it was moving. Beautiful car!

Same colour as this one.


----------



## Anju (Sep 11, 2020)

Couldn't believe it when I saw this yesterday. Didn't think any of them would have survived.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 11, 2020)

Anju said:


> Couldn't believe it when I saw this yesterday. Didn't think any of them would have survived.
> 
> View attachment 229933


Remember the MG Turbo version, and this...?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 11, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Remember the MG Turbo version, and this...?
> View attachment 229936


The 6R4 was gorgeous.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 11, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> The 6R4 was gorgeous.



That's not quite the word I'd use!  I think 'hideous' is nearer the mark, although it's so ugly it's strangely impressive.  They do sound awesome, though.  I started enough of them on stages when I used to marshal rallies.  Most rally cars are loud, but once you've done the '5, 4, 3, 2, 1, go!' countdown over the windscreens of a few 6R4s your ears ring for hours afterwards.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 11, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> That's not quite the word I'd use!  I think 'hideous' is nearer the mark, although it's so ugly it's strangely impressive.  They do sound awesome, though.  I started enough of them on stages when I used to marshal rallies.  Most rally cars are loud, but once you've done the '5, 4, 3, 2, 1, go!' countdown over the windscreens of a few 6R4s your ears ring for hours afterwards.


I went to an old car meet years ago at Dunsfold. Most of the cars were pre 1930 but someone had brought their 6R4 along to demonstrate their inner hooligan on the track. Noisy and fun to watch but definitely out of place amongst the more sedate and much older cars.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 11, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I went to an old car meet years ago at Dunsfold. Most of the cars were pre 1930 but someone had brought their 6R4 along to demonstrate their inner hooligan on the track. Noisy and fun to watch but definitely out of place amongst the more sedate and much older cars.


I used to go to Brooklands Italian days. There was some amazing stuff there including a Panda with a mid mounted v12 or similar from a supercar. It sounded amazing and was incredibly fast, often as fast as Lambo, Ferrari etc. But the noise...


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm whiling away a mild hangover with old episodes of Wheeler Dealers, including the one where they did up one of these:


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I used to go to Brooklands Italian days. There was some amazing stuff there including a Panda with a mid mounted v12 or similar from a supercar. It sounded amazing and was incredibly fast, often as fast as Lambo, Ferrari etc. But the noise...


Bit like this


----------



## dessiato (Sep 12, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Bit like this
> View attachment 229995


It was a beige Panda. But the same idea. I’ve seen it get all four wheels off the ground going up the hill. I saw a Lambo do the same, but it landed on its nose which promptly came off. The driver looked both shocked and utterly gutted.

I had a Mk2 version of the 124 in that pic. 1608cc, twin cam, twin twin chokes Webber carbs and a 5 speed. Quite advanced for 1971.

Mrs Dess was a member at Brooklands. I really miss the special days and just going in for lunch after shopping. We could spend hours there and would go three times a month Just to be there.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 12, 2020)

I‘ve just seen this for sale. I’m rather tempted, as stupid as it would be.





__





						Log in to Facebook
					

Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2020)

As much as I would like some American metal Ill leave that one to you.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 12, 2020)

hash tag said:


> As much as I would like some American metal Ill leave that one to you.


It’s only a V6 so not “proper.” I suggested to Mrs Dess she might like but she said not in that colour.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 12, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I went to an old car meet years ago at Dunsfold. Most of the cars were pre 1930 but someone had brought their 6R4 along to demonstrate their inner hooligan on the track. Noisy and fun to watch but definitely out of place amongst the more sedate and much older cars.



I went to Dunsfold about ten years ago for the filming of Top Gear.  You can just about see me behind James May as he introduces 'car sauna' - and it really was hot that day. As you'd expect, the car park was a sea of Imprezas and Focus STis, which meant the bloke who turned up in one of these was quite conspicuous:


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Sep 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> View attachment 231228


Escort?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 21, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Escort?


Definitely XR3 alloys and a CVH engine.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 21, 2020)

Anju said:


> Couldn't believe it when I saw this yesterday. Didn't think any of them would have survived.
> 
> View attachment 229933



I always thought these cars look so crap. Embarrassingly British. Unimaginative, uncool. Totally 1980s.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 21, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I always thought these cars look so crap. Embarrassingly British. Unimaginative, uncool. Totally 1980s.


great little cars...patriotic too


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> I always thought these cars look so crap. Embarrassingly British. Unimaginative, uncool. Totally 1980s.



They certainly look 80s, but do they really look that crap?  Let's face it, most early 80s small cars looked pretty dowdy, and I'm not convinced the Metro looks all that much crapper than a contemporary Fiesta, Peugeot 104, and whatever else was on the supermini market at the time.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 21, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> They certainly look 80s, but do they really look that crap?  Let's face it, most early 80s small cars looked pretty dowdy, and I'm not convinced the Metro looks all that much crapper than a contemporary Fiesta, Peugeot 104, and whatever else was on the supermini market at the time.


You may be looking at them through nostalgia glasses (assuming you're of that age?). They looked crap in the 80s.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 21, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> You may be looking at them through nostalgia glasses (assuming you're of that age?). They looked crap in the 80s.



Tbh I've far stronger nostalgia lenses for the Mini, but then I was one of those countless teenagers who had one as a first car.  The Metro just felt like a bigger Mini with a lot of the same faults and none of the charm, but by 80s standards it wasn't such a bad little car.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 22, 2020)

But they just look so basic. So diminutive and plastic with nothing stylish whatsoever. It summed up Thatcher's Britain perfectly.

The Austin metro was literally everything I hated about British design and British cars of that era.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Tbh I've far stronger nostalgia lenses for the Mini, but then I was one of those countless teenagers who had one as a first car.  The Metro just felt like a bigger Mini with a lot of the same faults and none of the charm, but by 80s standards it wasn't such a bad little car.


I was going through a lot of cars at the time. I'd buy something, drive it for a few weeks and sell it, I took a silver Metro as PX on something, and, IIRC, it's the only car I ever felt embarrassed to be seen in, and I used to buy and sell a lot of 2CVs.

You know how people say 'Never meet your heroes'... I always wanted a DeLorean, until I came across one at an auction in the late 80s. I looked inside and all of the switches were out of a Metro or some other BL piece of crap. The DeLorean went for less than I was prepared to pay for it but I just couldn't do it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2020)

have a look at the Jag XJ220 - its all mondeo guts IIRC


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 22, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> have a look at the Jag XJ220 - its all mondeo guts IIRC


How could you own a Jag that's basically a kit car.
Although, looking back, I should probably have bought that DeLorean. It went for less than 8 grand. It'd probably be worth a few quid now, but I'd probably have ruined it and turned it into a time machine, knowing me.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 22, 2020)

Saw a Metro the other day. It was moving too, and not even downhill.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Bit like this
> View attachment 229995


surely you jest


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> have a look at the Jag XJ220 - its all mondeo guts IIRC



I actually saw the unveiling of the prototype XJ220 at the 1988 motor show.  AFAIK the production car didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I'm whiling away a mild hangover with old episodes of Wheeler Dealers, including the one where they did up one of these:


i love wheelers dealers


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> i love wheelers dealers



So do I, but it was better when Edd China was the mechanic.  Couldn't help liking Edd, whereas Ant Anstead is a bit colourless.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2020)

I love yank cars of a certain age and style as well! Which has become more prominent on wheelers.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> surely you jest


I have seen a more radical 500 than that, possibly at an Italian day. It had a huge engine sticking
out of it's rear end and the bonnet did not close on it, it was permanent open about 6 inches away from the bodywork.
It was a white or cream colour if I remember correctly.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I have seen a more radical 500 than that, possibly at an Italian day. It had a huge engine sticking
> out of it's rear end and the bonnet did not close on it, it was permanent open about 6 inches away from the bodywork.
> It was a white or cream colour if I remember correctly.


I'm pretty sure many of the original 500 Abarth's had the boot/bonnet permanently propped open for clearance and or cooling reasons.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 22, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I'm pretty sure many of the original 500 Abarth's had the boot/bonnet permanently propped open for clearance and or cooling reasons.


It was for cooling, but they found it worked like an spoiler and improved the handling. So it stayed


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I love yank cars of a certain age and style as well! Which has become more prominent on wheelers.



I must admit, I think it went downhill a bit after that series where they moved half of it to California.  I don't dislike American cars, but I thought they came to dominate a bit too much, whereas I'd enjoyed watching Edd tinker with quirky old British and European cars.  Besides, the budgets got a bit too big and the whole thing started feeling a bit more polished, and was that much less engaging for it.  

The episode I wish they'd followed up with more of the same is the old Darracq.  It was interesting watching Edd get to grips with century-old engineering, and I'd have liked to see them do more pre-war cars.  Nothing too rare or expensive; an Austin 7 or something of that ilk.






Which kind of brings us back to the original point of the thread, although tbf Austin 7s haven't been that common a sight since they introduced the MoT test, at which point they were still just old bangers and a load of them were scrapped.  Still, you can buy serviceable ones for well under 10k these days.  If I had that kind of money to spend on a toy and somewhere to keep it I could be tempted tbh.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2020)

A beautiful thing on WD and similar is some of the skills they illustrate. I seem to remember some programme where they got a new
windscreen made for a car. Tonight the Messerschmidt (the prices for those things  )...they just had hub caps made for it, by hand from scratch - quality.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Detroit City (Sep 23, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> So do I, but it was better when Edd China was the mechanic.  Couldn't help liking Edd, whereas Ant Anstead is a bit colourless.


yea, Edd was much better, and funnier


----------



## dessiato (Sep 23, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> yea, Edd was much better, and funnier


I wasn't keen on Elvis


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 23, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A beautiful thing on WD and similar is some of the skills they illustrate. I seem to remember some programme where they got a new
> windscreen made for a car. Tonight the Messerschmidt (the prices for those things  )...they just had hub caps made for it, by hand from scratch - quality.



Absolutely.  That's one reason I enjoyed the Darracq episode - all those craftsmen still making wooden wheels, reconstructing ancient mechanical parts, and so on.  

The Messerschmitt episode had me feeling sorry for Edd.  He looked genuinely mortified when he cracked that canopy.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2020)

Detroit City said:


> yea, Edd was much better, and funnier



The only problem I had with Edd was he made all those tasks seem a doddle, so much so that laypeople thought they could take on similar work. I got fed up of mates getting in touch on weekends asking what do I do know?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2020)

Anju said:


> Couldn't believe it when I saw this yesterday. Didn't think any of them would have survived.
> 
> View attachment 229933


One lad that worked with us back in the mid nineties had one of these. It was a glorious summer, so one afternoon he removed the rear windscreen, rear windows and cut through the roof pillars with an angle grinder, leaving the front windscreen intact. He then proceeded to drive around in his homemade cabriolet.
He didn’t understand that the roof was the strength along with the bodywork. Built on two subframes it bent in two as he went over the first humpback bridge outside the village. Twat.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> The only problem I had with Edd was he made all those tasks seem a doddle, so much so that laypeople thought they could take on similar work. I got fed up of mates getting in touch on weekends asking what do I do know?



Yes, he's a seriously talented mechanic, although AFAIK Paul Brackley did quite a lot of the legwork off camera.

China runs a company making novelty vehicles.  He holds or has held the land speed record for various motorised things - an office, a sofa, a bed, and so on.   My favourite of his creations is his motorised bathroom, basically a motorbike and sidecar where the passenger sits in the bath and the driver sits on the toilet and steers with the basin.  It's called Bog Standard.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2020)

Ive "met"Edd once or twice at a variety of events and am not sure he is somone I would share a pint with. Id rather do that with Ant I think.
Edds latest creation was an electric or high speed ice cream van.
They have just sold an Inteceptor for £6.5....I would.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 4, 2020)

On my way to work I quite often used to pass an original 3-series BMW, an X-reg, so from 1981-2.






It seemed to go well enough when I saw it moving but it was a battered old thing, with dull paint and a bit of rust here and there.  Then it disappeared altogether and I assumed the owner had sold or scrapped it, but just the other day it was back in its usual place, having evidently had a strip down and full respray.  It's immaculate now.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 5, 2020)

Poverty spec. 315 but still a very worthy restoration. E21s are very rare now.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 5, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Poverty spec. 315 but still a very worthy restoration. E21s are very rare now.


I had one with a fucked camshaft. Sold it for about 2 grand in 1990. I do wish I'd kept a lot of the cars I owned back then.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 9, 2020)

Not a car, but I can’t remember the last time I saw a Transit ST Sportvan.



I remember really fancying one in blue with white stripes. I’ve just seen one for sale for almost €11000.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 9, 2020)

Cross-posted from the 'state-sanctioned exercise' thread, an incongruous sight in the middle-class Muesli Belt.



My mum had a Saxo when I was a student and I liked it.  It was only a 1.0 so it wasn't exactly quick, but it was comfortable and it handled very well.  Fairly flimsy little cars, though.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Cross-posted from the 'state-sanctioned exercise' thread, an incongruous sight in the middle-class Muesli Belt.
> 
> View attachment 233668
> 
> My mum had a Saxo when I was a student and I liked it.  It was only a 1.0 so it wasn't exactly quick, but it was comfortable and it handled very well.  Fairly flimsy little cars, though.


Looks like it could be saved with a little love. Probably not worth it financially though.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 9, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Looks like it could be saved with a little love. Probably not worth it financially though.



Definitely not.  I've just googled out of curiosity and you can buy them for £300.  A decent VTS might be worth saving ... if you can find one that hasn't either had the Max Power treatment or seen the wrong side of a hedge or two.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 9, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Definitely not.  I've just googled out of curiosity and you can buy them for £300.  A decent VTS might be worth saving ... if you can find one that hasn't either had the Max Power treatment or seen the wrong side of a hedge or two.


Bit sad really. They were a good first car.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Looks like it could be saved with a little love. Probably not worth it financially though.


"could be saved". Try this. It was sold on bangers and cash for about £18000 to a bloke in the North East


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2020)

hash tag said:


> "could be saved". Try this. It was sold on bangers and cash for about £18000 to a bloke in the North East
> View attachment 233690


Words fail me


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2020)

Sorry for link n adverts Derelict Mini Cooper S sells for £20,000 at auction - Here’s why the car is worth so much


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Sorry for link n adverts Derelict Mini Cooper S sells for £20,000 at auction - Here’s why the car is worth so much





> The roof of the garage had previously collapsed which damaged the car, which needs a new body, engine and full restoration


So basically they paid 20 grand for a log book


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2020)

20k for a project, a hobby if you will.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 9, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> So basically they paid 20 grand for a log book



Yes.  And judging from a quick look at classic car sites they could have bought a serviceable car for less than double that.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I love yank cars of a certain age and style as well! Which has become more prominent on wheelers.



Just passed this Chevrolet on the M18. Looking gorgeous. Sadly my knowledge doesn’t help in knowing the model.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 22, 2020)

2nd gen (55-57) Bel-Air. 

Absolute junk.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> 2nd gen (55-57) Bel-Air.
> 
> Absolute junk.


Thanks. As I say looked gorgeous but I surmise like most American engineering all smoke and mirrors, I guess an absolute nightmare to repair too.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> 2nd gen (55-57) Bel-Air.
> 
> Absolute junk.


A beaut. Its clearly been rodded. It might even go round corners   
I would.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A beaut. Its clearly been rodded. It might even go round corners
> I would.



So would I


----------



## peterkro (Oct 22, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 235380View attachment 235381View attachment 235382
> Just passed this Chevrolet on the M18. Looking gorgeous. Sadly my knowledge doesn’t help in knowing the model.


Pretty sure it's a '56, my old man had one although a station wagon.Big fucking internal space, power brakes ( had a sticker on the back window warning following drivers ) and this particular one was very reliable was a V8 I think a 283 but I may be wrong.The old man was a Chevvy fan from my childhood up to teenager I can remember '48 Fleetmaster, '52 don't remember model but had the venerable stove bolt 6,the Station wagon, '57 Bel Air that I stole when I was 13 (long story) after I left home he had a '61 Impala the one where the back wheels started lifting off the road if you went over 100mph. He went for Japanese stuff sometime after that and when he died had a Nissan Maxima GT something or other, fucking thing had some poke, my nephew has it now.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Thanks. As I say looked gorgeous but I surmise like most American engineering all smoke and mirrors, I guess an absolute nightmare to repair too.



They are very easy to work on because they are big and relatively simple. They also have phenomenal aftermarket support and just about any part you'd ever need is readily available.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> They are very easy to work on because they are big and relatively simple. They also have phenomenal aftermarket support and just about any part you'd ever need is readily available.


Everyday a schoolday, just my experience of American machinery. I understand that due to the amount of V8 engines across the globe the spares are easily sourced. I have a mate who water skis and repaired and converted V8 engines on the side.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 23, 2020)

You can do the rod bearings on a Viper with the engine in the car!


----------



## Doodler (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## dessiato (Oct 23, 2020)

Doodler said:


> View attachment 235471


Escort convertible in the background


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

Doodler said:


> View attachment 235471


The first car I got pulled over in. My mate’s dad had one.  There was was me, my mate, his older brother  driving it, we were stood up inside it.  Drove out of the end of the street to be stopped by two huge coppers walking the beat, remember them?
Swift bollocking and parents informed. 14 years old and got form!


----------



## Doodler (Oct 23, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Drove out of the end of the street to be stopped by two huge coppers walking the beat, remember them?



Oh yes  "Don't call me mate I'm not your mate".


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2020)

Doodler said:


> Oh yes  "Don't call me mate I'm not your mate".


The swift, leather gloved backhander if you got lippy!  The Gannex enrobed bleeders.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 23, 2020)

dessiato said:


> Escort convertible in the background



And a Mk. 2 Polo!


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 23, 2020)

I was walking down the far end of Queen Street in Auckland one night - where the sign telling pedestrians not to cross diagonally is - and a big flotilla of American classic custom cars roared past. Spectacular stuff.


----------



## Anju (Oct 23, 2020)

As we're doing American cars. I  spotted this Buick on a traveler site in Romford. The grill is a thing of beauty.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 23, 2020)

Beauty yes, bastard to clean


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 23, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> And a Mk. 2 Polo!



Aye, the old bread van has become a very uncommon sight these days.  A pity, as they were good little cars in their day.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 23, 2020)

Cars you never see.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 24, 2020)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 235606


Holy superhero transportation.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2020)

Stunning from the air.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2020)

This is not as radical as the Anglia I saw at the Brooklands New Year meet and at just £14,500 it could be yours


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 26, 2020)

Doodler said:


> View attachment 235471



The main reason you don’t see these is because they were provided and owned by the state, so were all taken back at some point and scrapped rather than surviving hidden away in garages etc.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2020)

Saw one of these beauties on a recent bangers and cash. I remember fondly and guess they were very quite, comfortable and luxurious.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 26, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Saw one of these beauties on a recent bangers and cash. I remember fondly and guess they were very quite, comfortable and luxurious.
> View attachment 236041


They certainly were. I remember travelling in one a few times and it was incredibly luxurious and comfortable. They had a Rolls Royce engine I believe.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

I has a 105E with a Lotus twincam engine and a Quaife gearbox and modified 2.8 Crapi back axle. It had coilover Bilsteins all round and loads of tasty stuff. I sold it for £2500 in 1989. Another one I wish I'd kept.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2020)

It certainly was a rolls engine


----------



## Doodler (Oct 26, 2020)

That m


Dogsauce said:


> The main reason you don’t see these is because they were provided and owned by the state, so were all taken back at some point and scrapped rather than surviving hidden away in garages etc.



That makes sense, but what were disabled drivers given as a replacement?


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 26, 2020)

Doodler said:


> That m
> 
> 
> That makes sense, but what were disabled drivers given as a replacement?



motability grants, so they could choose an adapted car from regular manufacturers I think?


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 26, 2020)

It was motability grants, but they'd been around for a long time, as had adapted regular cars.  IIRC the Mini was one of the first to be offered through it sometime in the 70s. And yet, apparently there were still about 200 government-owned Invacars in use when they were recalled and scrapped in 2003.  Why?!   

 IIRC a leading SWPer in the 90s used to drive around London in an Invacar with Trotskyist stickers all over it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> And yet, apparently there were still about 200 government-owned Invacars in use when they were recalled and scrapped in 2003. Why?!



do you mean why were they scrapped, or why were some people still using them?

this article suggests safety concerns being the main factor for getting rid.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 26, 2020)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 235606
> View attachment 235607
> View attachment 235608


They're up for sale on Wednesday. Can't even begin to think what they'll go for.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 26, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> do you mean why were they scrapped, or why were some people still using them?
> 
> this article suggests safety concerns being the main factor for getting rid.



Why people were still using them 25 years after much better ways of getting about became available!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 26, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Why people were still using them 25 years after much better ways of getting about became available!



dunno - some people are attached to what they are used to, even if the possible alternative might seem better (see also prefabs)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Why people were still using them 25 years after much better ways of getting about became available!


You didn't need a driving license for them. Those who kept them probably didn't fancy the idea of sitting a driving test in order to replace them


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 26, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> You didn't need a driving license for them. Those who kept them probably didn't fancy the idea of sitting a driving test in order to replace them



Of course.  Same as Robin Reliants, and all that...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 26, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Of course.  Same as Robin Reliants, and all that...


I think it was even different to other three wheelers. You at least needed a provisional for them. I think all you needed for an invacar was the ability to get into it.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 27, 2020)

Doodler said:


> View attachment 235471



has anyone else ever tipped one of these? Asking for a friend


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 27, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I actually saw the unveiling of the prototype XJ220 at the 1988 motor show.  AFAIK the production car didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 27, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


SpookyFrank said:


> Saw a Metro the other day. It was moving too, and not even downhill.



They were fast, to hotwire.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 27, 2020)

Can I direct all those interested in Invacars to Hubnut's YouTube channel wherein you will learn more than you ever wanted to know about the despicable contraptions.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 27, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> Can I direct all those interested in Invacars to Hubnut's YouTube channel wherein you will learn more than you ever wanted to know about the despicable contraptions.



I'd forgotten Hubnut has an Invacar.  Looking at his channel just now I see he's also bought something that was never a common sight in the UK:







It's an Oltcit, specifically this Oltcit. I don't think they were ever sold in the UK, so I assume it's one of only a handful that have ever made it over here.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 27, 2020)

His Oltcit is interesting but absolutely fucked as it is rusted out and has been on fire. As he as less than no money and only slightly more than no technical ability it'll be abandoned soon enough.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 27, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> His Oltcit is interesting but absolutely fucked as it is rusted out and has been on fire. As he as less than no money and only slightly more than no technical ability it'll be abandoned soon enough.



Ah.  I've not yet watched the video - saving it for later!   A pity if it ends up on the scrapheap.  There can't be more than one or two in the UK, although I imagine they can still be found in Romania easily enough.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 27, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> His Oltcit is interesting but absolutely fucked as it is rusted out and has been on fire. As he as less than no money and only slightly more than no technical ability it'll be abandoned soon enough.


I watch some of his videos and despair at the lost causes he takes on. I still keep watching them though


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 27, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I watch some of his videos and despair at the lost causes he takes on. I still keep watching them though



I reckon he has cracked up since his Mrs hoofed him out. Why the fuck would he keep buying projects that need lots of welding when he can't even afford a workshop with power?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 27, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> I reckon he has cracked up since his Mrs hoofed him out. Why the fuck would he keep buying projects that need lots of welding when he can't even afford a workshop with power?


Yeah, sadly he does seem to be making more poor decisions recently.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 30, 2020)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 235606
> View attachment 235607
> View attachment 235608


The Alfa B A T cars only just squeezed inside the lower estimate  $14.8m hammer price for Alfa’s BAT cars


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 30, 2020)

hash tag said:


> The Alfa B A T cars only just squeezed inside the lower estimate  $14.8m hammer price for Alfa’s BAT cars


Surprised at that. Even in these times I’d have thought demand would have been a lot higher...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2020)

The car that started the SUV craze?


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 8, 2020)

hash tag said:


> The car that started the SUV craze?
> View attachment 237969



The Jeep Cherokee XJ is 4x4 with approximately car like manners in 1984 and was a massive commercial success. I'd say that's the car that started the SUV phenomenon.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 8, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> The Jeep Cherokee XJ is 4x4 with approximately car like manners in 1984 and was a massive commercial success. I'd say that's the car that started the SUV phenomenon.



I'd say it was the original Range Rover, personally.  Not because it had car-like manners, but because it was probably the first off-roader to be more than a utilitarian mud-plugger.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 8, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Cross-posted from the 'state-sanctioned exercise' thread, an incongruous sight in the middle-class Muesli Belt.
> 
> View attachment 233668
> 
> My mum had a Saxo when I was a student and I liked it.  It was only a 1.0 so it wasn't exactly quick, but it was comfortable and it handled very well.  Fairly flimsy little cars, though.



we had one of those on a camp I lived on. It was insured and taxed and was the lads pool car, anyone could use it if they could find the keys.

slow and built like a biscuit tin but good enough to get to Tesco’s for the three for one red wine deals and the kebab run


----------



## Leafster (Nov 15, 2020)

From a quick walk around the block today

Talbot Solara and Marina 1.3 Coupe 





And from the same road, a Capri





There's a Marina Estate on another road but whenever I've walked past it there's always been something in the way


----------



## dessiato (Nov 15, 2020)

The Talbot and Marina look as if they've been standing a long time.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 15, 2020)

dessiato said:


> The Talbot and Marina look as if they've been standing a long time.


I thought that too but I walk along that road quite regularly and I've not seen them before. It's possible I've missed them or more likely they've just been acquired or wheeled out of the garage for some reason.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2020)

I thought the Marina is looking quite shiny, not a leaf on it. The tyre in shot is up and clean.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 16, 2020)

Leafster said:


> From a quick walk around the block today
> 
> Talbot Solara and Marina 1.3 Coupe
> 
> ...



Good spot.    According to How Many Left there are only 53 Talbot Solaras still registered...


----------



## Leafster (Nov 16, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Good spot.    According to How Many Left there are only 53 Talbot Solaras still registered...


When I first saw the front I thought it was an Alpine. It was only when I saw the boot I realised it was a Solara. I wonder how many Alpines are left?


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 16, 2020)

Leafster said:


> When I first saw the front I thought it was an Alpine. It was only when I saw the boot I realised it was a Solara. I wonder how many Alpines are left?



I checked.    It's about 70 either on the road or SORNed.

In total there are about 10,000 Talbots left registered, but a lot of them look to be the vans Peugeot carried on branding as Talbots after they'd abandoned the marque for passenger cars.   The cars are pretty much all as rare as hens' teeth nowadays, and none more so than:







I don't ever remember seeing a Tagora, and apparently there are only 9 on the DVLA database.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 16, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Talbot Solara and Marina 1.3 Coupe
> ...
> And from the same road, a Capri



Bloody hell. I've owned all three of those.

By far and away the best of them was.......



Spoiler: And the award goes to...



the Marina Coupe 1.3L 






Leafster said:


> I wonder how many Alpines are left?



Given the speed with which mine fell apart I suspect not many!


----------



## Leafster (Nov 16, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I checked.    It's about 70 either on the road or SORNed.
> 
> In total there are about 10,000 Talbots left registered, but a lot of them look to be the vans Peugeot carried on branding as Talbots after they'd abandoned the marque for passenger cars.   The cars are pretty much all as rare as hens' teeth nowadays, and none more so than:
> 
> ...


I think I mentioned earlier on this thread that I'd seen an old photo of a local bus garage (before it was demolished) and there was a Tagora parked outside. I'd forgotten all about them until I saw the photo. 

I'm guessing one of the issues in checking how many are left, with the Alpine especially, is that they started off as Chrysler Alpines and then became Talbot Alpines. I think there were even some which were called Talbot Minx but I think they were really Talbot Alpine Minxes. There's also all the Simca 1307s etc., although I don't remember seeing many of them in UK even when they were current models.


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 16, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I checked.    It's about 70 either on the road or SORNed.
> 
> In total there are about 10,000 Talbots left registered, but a lot of them look to be the vans Peugeot carried on branding as Talbots after they'd abandoned the marque for passenger cars.   The cars are pretty much all as rare as hens' teeth nowadays, and none more so than:
> 
> ...


hmm looks like a mid-80s Corolla


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 16, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I think I mentioned earlier on this thread that I'd seen an old photo of a local bus garage (before it was demolished) and there was a Tagora parked outside. I'd forgotten all about them until I saw the photo.
> 
> I'm guessing one of the issues in checking how many are left, with the Alpine especially, is that they started off as Chrysler Alpines and then became Talbot Alpines. I think there were even some which were called Talbot Minx but I think they were really Talbot Alpine Minxes. There's also all the Simca 1307s etc., although I don't remember seeing many of them in UK even when they were current models.



Yes, that's true, come to think of it, although I can't imagine there are many Chrysler Alpines left!   There's the same problem with BL, I found recently, in that you can find cars listed under BL, under its component manufacturers, and combinations thereof.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 16, 2020)

Here's the Marina Estate I mentioned in yesterday's post. Finally, there was nothing parked in the way so I could take a photo.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 16, 2020)

Leafster said:


> Here's the Marina Estate I mentioned in yesterday's post. Finally, there was nothing parked in the way so I could take a photo.


They were awful, as was the Ital of course. But it's nice there's still some around


----------



## hash tag (Nov 16, 2020)

Following a row with girlfriend of the day I desperately tried to write my father's marina off by wrapping it around a lamp post....possibly my worst accident


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 16, 2020)

I used to know a bloke who'd done a road rally in a Marina, and this back in the days before the rules were tightened up and people were steaming around the back roads in full-on rally cars.  IIRC they were running last when the handling got the better of him and it ended up on its roof in a farm entrance.

Mind you, he binned at least two Opel Mantas in similar circumstances so perhaps it was his driving that was at fault.






I still secretly want a Manta.


----------



## Smick (Nov 16, 2020)

Leafster said:


> I think I mentioned earlier on this thread that I'd seen an old photo of a local bus garage (before it was demolished) and there was a Tagora parked outside. I'd forgotten all about them until I saw the photo.
> 
> I'm guessing one of the issues in checking how many are left, with the Alpine especially, is that they started off as Chrysler Alpines and then became Talbot Alpines. I think there were even some which were called Talbot Minx but I think they were really Talbot Alpine Minxes. There's also all the Simca 1307s etc., although I don't remember seeing many of them in UK even when they were current models.


It’s coming full circle (if you disregard Rootes) Peugeot bought Chrysler Europe, then mostly closed it. Now with the merger of PSA and FCA, Peugeot and Chrysler will be the same company again.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 16, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I still secretly want a Manta.


I always liked them


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 16, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I used to know a bloke who'd done a road rally in a Marina, and this back in the days before the rules were tightened up and people were steaming around the back roads in full-on rally cars.  IIRC they were running last when the handling got the better of him and it ended up on its roof in a farm entrance.
> 
> Mind you, he binned at least two Opel Mantas in similar circumstances so perhaps it was his driving that was at fault.
> 
> ...


My uncle had a Manta.  Not that model though. His didn't have the spoilers etc.  It did look good at the time.


----------



## A380 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Leafster (Nov 27, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I thought the Marina is looking quite shiny, not a leaf on it. The tyre in shot is up and clean.


I walked passed the same house at lunchtime today. Both the Solara and Marina were parked in the same place but a couple of blokes were working on the Marina. I think they were trying to jump start it.


----------



## A380 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 241263



Wow, what on earth is that?


----------



## nogojones (Dec 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 241263


Who needs bumpers when you have a blender


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 241263


I can't think why they didn't take off.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> View attachment 241263




Qualifies for the Wacky Races, surely?


----------



## A380 (Dec 1, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I can't think why they didn't take off.


I see what you did there.


----------



## A380 (Dec 1, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wow, what on earth is that?


Don't know, Facebook had it as an original 1930s aerocar but no other details.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 1, 2020)

A380 said:


> Don't know, Facebook had it as an original 1930s aerocar but no other details.


It's a Leyat Helica, from 1920



> If a propellor was powerful enough to power an aircraft, why couldn't it power a car? This was the thought that went through the mind of Marcel Leyat,  a French car manufacturer, in 1919. He put together his first creation which he called a Helica; and what a potentially lethal machine it was.













						The Leyat Helica
					

Is it a plane? Is it a car? Is it remotely safe? No, yes and maybe not.



					www.funnycars.co.uk


----------



## hipipol (Dec 2, 2020)

DownwardDog said:


> His Oltcit is interesting but absolutely fucked as it is rusted out and has been on fire. As he as less than no money and only slightly more than no technical ability it'll be abandoned soon enough.


A true Hubnut project then? Thers no room in any of the sheds/leantoos etc - so its out in the rain on that poor battered path. He seems often to be in mud


----------



## hipipol (Dec 2, 2020)

Leafster said:


> From a quick walk around the block today
> 
> Talbot Solara and Marina 1.3 Coupe


Myself and two other guys travelled to Abderdeen in 1980 to get jobs in the North Sea, The bonnet of ours was in even worse nick, it was held on by bits of rope tied round the bumper and two rallying type clips peirced through the skin of the bonnet. A week prior we had had a head on at Elephant + C, on way to Brighton, no injuries tho. In Aberdeen we lived in it for 3 weeks until we moved in to an old lean to outbuilding havin been evicted from the beach and the railway line We had to pay reant on our shed, we missed the car. It was difficult to sleep in, Nigel had been a regional shotput champion and weightlifter - he was HUGE - Nick, ex fell runner, 6'2, Me no sport short arse - all slept in the car - beach cleaner kept burning our socks - we kept the stench level down by leaving them outside at nite - part of the reason we were spotted and moved on I suspect. It was paradise, sort of. We'd drive out, find a spud field, dig up some spuds, stop at tesco on way back, get butter, etc - back to beach - huge dunes north of Aberdeen - start a fire, cook spuds etc. The sort of bit :- Tough, tough little car, very ugly, no ventillation, hard but sweaty vinyl seating, ultra crappy radio - BUT superb unstoppable magic motor. Sadly, when we popped back down to Morecombe to pick some of Nicks stuff up, his Dad, a proper, Garage owning mechanic who knew his stuff, refused to let us take the car back out. If he'd known how bad it was he'd driven himself to pick us up. He was not a pleased man, and our travels in the Beast, ended


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 2, 2020)

We covered communist east European cars further back, but I don't think this has had an airing on the thread yet:






Arguably the car that saved Skoda from just being the butt of endless jokes, and the car that won it a World Rally Championship. They sold pretty well, but there can't be many left now.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 2, 2020)

I saw a Renault 7 today. I don't think I'd ever seen one before.



It looks like a 3 box version of the 5.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 3, 2020)

this is on ebay ATM. I dont think it is much use as a road car as kits been fucked about with but i always liked the 70s vauxhall styling, esp the drop snoots. Kinda forgotten becuase of the ford fetish of late


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 3, 2020)

I think it’s the 2.4 5 speed getrag dog leg model. That’s a delightful beast to have in the garage


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 3, 2020)

The garage in my mind


----------



## Griff (Dec 3, 2020)

.


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 3, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> this is on ebay ATM. I dont think it is much use as a road car as kits been fucked about with but i always liked the 70s vauxhall styling, esp the drop snoots. Kinda forgotten becuase of the ford fetish of late
> 
> View attachment 241574



Ruined by the eBay bonnet pins.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 4, 2020)

I don't get the love of ANYTHING with a 2.3 slant engine! I made the mistake of owning a few in my youth, and they were dog shit! Yeah they had a lot of torque but they were dog shit! The worst car purchase I ever made was an Esprit turbo, with an aluminium version of the slant. I used to ubuse my cars, and that one was no different. It lasted a full week before the engine shat itself. Even if it had lasted longer, they constantly pissed oil from the rocker cover gaskets. The engines were dog shit in iron, but much worse in aluminium. They twisted like overcooked spaghetti... Baggashite!


----------



## 20Bees (Dec 5, 2020)

The car at the far end of the road was my father’s. The photo is said to be 1959 but may be earlier. My sister thinks it was a Ford Popular, and he always used a starting handle


----------



## 20Bees (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry posted twice


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2020)

I saw one of these beauties in Chelsea yesterday


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 19, 2020)

Ah, facebook memories...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2020)

Got my car MOT'd today with an Alfa mechanic and saw one of these beauties in his garage. Recently bought for £81k


----------



## dessiato (Dec 24, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Got my car MOT'd today with an Alfa mechanic and saw one of these beauties in his garage. Recently bought for £81k   View attachment 245153


They were brilliant cars. Quick, agile and comfortable. A friend's father had two. I loved them even though I never got to do more than be a passenger in them.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 29, 2020)

I didn't know where else to post about "halo" cars, a term I have just learnt. What were they thinking? A look at the 10 worst ‘halo’ cars





__





						Essential Auto 101:  What Is a Halo Car | AutoNation Drive
					

Read this story from AutoNation Drive: Essential Auto 101:  What Is a Halo Car, a Research article.




					www.autonationdrive.com


----------



## DownwardDog (Dec 29, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I didn't know where else to post about "halo" cars, a term I have just learnt. What were they thinking? A look at the 10 worst ‘halo’ cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is some right dross in there but also some that are unfairly maligned. The Volvo 262C is a magnificent device as long as it has the euro headlights. The XJ220 served the purpose of a halo car very well and boosted the Jaguar brand at a time when it badly needed it. The Cadillac Alante has aged very well I think and the Northstar V8 ones are quite desirable.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 30, 2020)

The Jag 220 was a beautiful car but comes with strings. I think there is only one person able to service them, thats if you can afford one/find one for sale?


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 1, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The Jag 220 was a beautiful car but comes with strings. I think there is only one person able to service them, thats if you can afford one/find one for sale?



Despite the fact that only 250 were ever made there are always plenty for sale. They were the same price as an F50 when they were new and are now worth approximately 10% of an F50...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 1, 2021)

20Bees said:


> The car at the far end of the road was my father’s. The photo is said to be 1959 but may be earlier. My sister thinks it was a Ford Popular, and he always used a starting handle
> View attachment 241951



Possibly built at the Ford Doncaster Plant. It closed in 1963 due to the government’s slow response to Ford demanding the construction of the M18 to connect the plant to the ports of Hull and Immingham and the M1.
Production was moved and increased at Halewood and Dagenham.
Originally Briggs Motor Bodies, Ford bought Briggs out.
A Donny rather than a Dagenham dustbin.


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 1, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Possibly built at the Ford Doncaster Plant. It closed in 1963 due to the government’s slow response to Ford demanding the construction of the M18 to connect the plant to the ports of Hull and Immingham and the M1.
> Production was moved and increased at Halewood and Dagenham.
> Originally Briggs Motor Bodies, Ford bought Briggs out.
> A Donny rather than a Dagenham dustbin.


Thanks, interesting history - my sister now thinks Dad had his Ford Popular well before 1959, when (we’re told) the photo was taken, but the car in the foreground looks even older. I think in 1960 he had a Standard Vanguard estate, with side-hinged rear doors, I was four then and it’s the first car I remember.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I didn't know where else to post about "halo" cars, a term I have just learnt. What were they thinking? A look at the 10 worst ‘halo’ cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like most of those thb

But I have an "eclectic" taste in cars


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2021)

20Bees said:


> Thanks, interesting history - my sister now thinks Dad had his Ford Popular well before 1959, when (we’re told) the photo was taken, but the car in the foreground looks even older. I think in 1960 he had a Standard Vanguard estate, with side-hinged rear doors, I was four then and it’s the first car I remember.


Donkey's years ago my parents had an Ensign Standard, reg. YOU 659. A huge solid whale of a car, built about 1957. The name was quickly dropped
because of the image that "Standard" conveyed. I think over the years I have seen just 2 at shows.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 2, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Donkey's years ago my parents had an Ensign Standard, reg. YOU 659. A huge solid whale of a car, built about 1957. The name was quickly dropped
> because of the image that "Standard" conveyed. I think over the years I have seen just 2 at shows.
> 
> View attachment 246588


Standard bought Triumph and became Standard-Triumph before becoming just Triumph later. They continued in India for a long time after the name disappeared in the UK. I think, but might be wrong, the last car built by Standard in India was a version of the SD1.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2021)

20Bees said:


> Thanks, interesting history - my sister now thinks Dad had his Ford Popular well before 1959, when (we’re told) the photo was taken, but the car in the foreground looks even older. I think in 1960 he had a Standard Vanguard estate, with side-hinged rear doors, I was four then and it’s the first car I remember.



According to this, FVX 9 was registered in Essex in early 1938 if that helps.


----------



## 20Bees (Jan 3, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> According to this, FVX 9 was registered in Essex in early 1938 if that helps.


Thanks for the link - certainly the photo is sometime in the 1950s as my sister, born in 1946, remembers the bungalow at the end of the road being built, we do think it’s earlier than 1959. We’ll keep digging!

Dad’s Standard was like this one


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Standard bought Triumph and became Standard-Triumph before becoming just Triumph later. They continued in India for a long time after the name disappeared in the UK. I think, but might be wrong, the last car built by Standard in India was a version of the SD1.



Standard in effect retired their own marque in favour of Triumph, arguably because the Vanguard and most other Standards of the late 40s and early 50s were so bad that the brand was tarnished beyond redemption!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2021)

Standard conveyed a very average image, whereas Triumph could be a "winner"


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Standard conveyed a very average image, whereas Triumph could be a "winner"



They meant 'standard' in the sense of flags, hence model names like Ensign and Pennant. The problem was that the cars didn't merit the grandiose names!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2021)

Ford Probe


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2021)

Mrs Tag fancies having a Puma (she is not having it though)


----------



## dessiato (Jan 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Ford Probe


There's two or three around where I live. For such a rare car it's odd to see so many.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Ford Probe


Is that the one that was effectively killed off by a Steve Coogan character?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag fancies having a Puma (she is not having it though)
> View attachment 247003


Why not? They were fun little cars.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Mrs Tag fancies having a Puma (she is not having it though)
> View attachment 247003


Why not? Fun little car. Or perhaps you are getting her Tigra.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Why not? Fun little car. Or perhaps you are getting her Tigra.


Lots of reasons. She has a good car. I was hoping for another Alfa. She said no, we don't need it! We need a puma much less.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2021)

I saw this in a showroom yesterday, I would, if I had the money. A stunning beautiful example  








						Joe Macari
					

Joe Macari - London's exclusive independent supercar dealer providing access to many of the world's most desirable cars - Official Ferrari and Maserati Aftersales specialist offering the full range of servicing, parts, warranty and accessories




					joemacari.com


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Anyone remember the Bond Bug. About 200 left out of the original 200 built Bond Bug: Buying guide and review (1970-1974) | Auto Express


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 5, 2021)

interesting video



they were such cool cars (from a 5 year olds perspective, at least)


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2021)

On a few year old Bangers and Cash they were extolling it's light weight and good powerful engine. They also said less than 150 on the road. It was much liked.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 5, 2021)

hash tag said:


> On a few year old Bangers and Cash they were extolling it's light weight and good powerful engine. They also said less than 150 on the road. It was much liked.


Unless you liked going round corners


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Unless you liked going round corners


I like big ugly muscle cars which are fine in straight lines but not built for going around corners very quickly.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 12, 2021)

Guess where I was again today? A beautiful Bella.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2021)

Not all exactly cars, but I love this photograph.
Photograph by Ken Glendinning in Heritage Machines Magazine.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 13, 2021)

A Lagonda up for sale. Anyone? Number not included.




__





						Aston Martin Lagonda cars for sale | PistonHeads UK
					

Looking for a Aston Martin Lagonda? Find your ideal Aston Martin Lagonda from top dealers and private sellers in your area with PistonHeads Classifieds.




					www.pistonheads.com


----------



## existentialist (Feb 13, 2021)

I liked the V8 Vantage too much - the Lagonda looked to me like something out of Thunderbirds.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> the Lagonda looked to me like something out of Thunderbirds.


It's a stupid, utterly ridiculous car in every way. But I kinda want one.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 13, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's a stupid, utterly ridiculous car in every way. But I kinda want one.


The uncle of a friend of mine had one. It was unreliable and shit. But I'd like one.


----------



## A380 (Feb 14, 2021)

Aston were going to bring back the Lagonda badge for their future electric range. But now thy have done their 'shares for electric tech' deal with Mercedes this isn't going to happen and any electric cars will carry the Aston Martin badge.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Is that the one that was effectively killed off by a Steve Coogan character?


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 15, 2021)

dessiato said:


> The uncle of a friend of mine had one. It was unreliable and shit. But I'd like one.



Very solid investment I reckon. I've seen them go for about 100 grand recently. They were made in tiny numbers and a lot have been scrapped in the 90s on account of the aforementioned shiteness.

They are the only production car with the odometer under the bonnet.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## waxoyl (Mar 26, 2021)

Spotted this Ds citroen  been parked up a while. Would love to have a drive of one of those.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Spotted this Ds citron, been parked up a while. Would love to have a drive of one of those.View attachment 260459


A mate of mine has one , keeps it in a garage a few miles from his flat & only takes it out in good weather.  When this pandemic is over , I'm going to badger him to take me for a drive .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 26, 2021)

Haven't seen a Nissan Prairie for a while.



Fucking terrible things they were. Garden shed on wheels.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 26, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Haven't seen a Nissan Prairie for a while.
> 
> View attachment 260462
> 
> Fucking terrible things they were. Garden shed on wheels.


Jeez I still have the shivers from sleeping over night in one. The front seats go fully flat and me and a mate (who owned the shed) thought it would be better than a tent..


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

Great if it happens Festival of the Unexceptional confirmed for July | PistonHeads UK


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 27, 2021)

A car that you never see any more, partly because you never saw it in the first place 

The Renault Wind 



Only 12,000 were sold in the UK. They were massively overpriced when new, but fortunately the value dropped rapidly. I had one for a few years and it was in some ways fantastic. It looks wierd and is the size of a rollerskate. But bizarrely it's roomy inside . I'm more than 6 foot and found it comfy to drive. I didn't even need the seat all the way back. 

The boot was huge and stayed the same size when the roof was down. 

It had no power, and drove like a shoe. But it had a strange charm


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> A car that you never see any more, partly because you never saw it in the first place
> 
> The Renault Wind
> 
> ...


Looks like a decent rival to the Smart coupe.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 27, 2021)

Funnily enough I saw a Smart with its top off today. 
Who would buy a car that constantly reminds you of a fart?


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Great if it happens Festival of the Unexceptional confirmed for July | PistonHeads UK



Imagine if HubNut turns up with his P reg Nissan Primera. Scenes. Absolute scenes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Funnily enough I saw a Smart with its top off today.
> Who would buy a car that constantly reminds you of a fart?



The name is indeed unfortunate


----------



## Leafster (Mar 28, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The name is indeed unfortunate


You can imagine someone in the marketing department suggesting they should think along the lines of VW Scirocco or Maserati with their Ghibli and Khamsin for the name and then just giving up.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 28, 2021)

Leafster said:


> You can imagine someone in the marketing department suggesting they should think along the lines of VW Scirocco or Maserati with their Ghibli and Khamsin for the name and then just giving up.



Mistral would have been better. Actually anything would have been better


----------



## hash tag (Mar 28, 2021)

Breeze?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 28, 2021)

For any young uns on the boards, that’s a Ford Zephyr


----------



## dessiato (Mar 28, 2021)

And its sister the Zodiac


----------



## dessiato (Mar 28, 2021)

Talking of Zephyr and Zodiac, one of my relatives was part of the design team for these. He died just before they launched.


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 30, 2021)

Spotted this Audi not to much rust.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 30, 2021)

I think the easing of Lockdown restrictions and the sunshine is bringing out the classic car owners today. I saw a Triumph Stag and what I think must have been a Ferrari 308 GTS at lunchtime.


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 7, 2021)

Ford Sierra single cab.


----------



## nick (Apr 7, 2021)

one careful owner?


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 7, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Ford Sierra single cab.View attachment 262096View attachment 262097



Amazing. The two worst automotive subcultures, stance boi and rat rod, combined in one thoroughly fucking detestable vehicle.


----------



## nick (Apr 7, 2021)

you'll be shocked to know that the tax ran out in January.
Also DVLA have it listed as "white" - which obviously is no longer the case


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2021)

dessiato said:


> And its sister the Zodiac
> 
> View attachment 260728



Fuck those tiny wing mirrors eight feet away from the driver.


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 7, 2021)

nick said:


> one careful owner?


Not a ford fan at all . never seen one before.


nick said:


> you'll be shocked to know that the tax ran out in January.
> Also DVLA have it listed as "white" - which obviously is no longer the case


The wheels are ok. but the rest of the car  they always seems to have lots of fords of all description.


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 8, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fuck those tiny wing mirrors eight feet away from the driver.


Wing mirrors no less! As opposed to modern cars which have door mirrors, writes a pedant.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 16, 2021)

This Rover P5 Auto appears to be parked here regularly.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 16, 2021)

Leafster said:


> This Rover P5 Auto appears to be parked here regularly.


I always liked those.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 16, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I always liked those.


The P5B (with the V8) is one of the cars I've often considered getting, if only I had the room and spare cash. 

This P5 is a bit shabby but if it's out in all weathers I guess that might explain things.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 16, 2021)

I'd buy a P5, there's something special about them.


----------



## Griff (Apr 16, 2021)

Had a P5B Coupe in the early '90s. Worst car I've ever owned, used to starve itself of fuel, eat gearboxes and constantly overheat. Looked fantastic though.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 24, 2021)

On the M1 today


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> On the M1 today
> View attachment 264803View attachment 264804


Ooh, a Princess! Is it any wonder the UK's car manufacturing industry died on its arse.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2021)

Just discovered this place not far from Derby. Amongst the classics you can drive there are a few Austin's, sadly not a Princess A tour through British motoring history


----------



## dessiato (Apr 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Just discovered this place not far from Derby. Amongst the classics you can drive there are a few Austin's, sadly not a Princess A tour through British motoring history


Looks great. Looks like I've driven a few of those, it would be fun to do it again.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Just discovered this place not far from Derby. Amongst the classics you can drive there are a few Austin's, sadly not a Princess A tour through British motoring history


I had a Princess, for a couple of months. The 1970s sort.

My uncle had a guest house near Heathrow, where I was working one summer uni holidays.  Some American tourists came to stay the night before their flight home. They had flown into Glasgow, bought the Princess for not a lot, then driven around the country visiting places.  Not a bad plan and I think they were planning to sell it when they got down to Heathrow.  Anyway, they had a prang - nothing serious but the body work was badly fecked, so a quick sale was unlikely - they offered it to my uncle, and he kindly offered to take it to the scrap yard for them. 

Result was I had a free car for a couple of months, which was handy, though I distinctly remember regularly incurring the wrath of other drivers for failing to indicate, simply because the right hand indicators didn't work.  I gave it up when I went back to uni.  I think my uncle hung onto it for a year or so, in case he got around to fixing it up, but I didn't want it.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2021)

You know you are old when.....people still used hand signals.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 28, 2021)

hash tag said:


> You know you are old when.....people still used hand signals.


The drivers door window winder didn't work too well either!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Apr 29, 2021)

This came up on my feed.



I remember the first time I saw one was in France in the 60s. I fell in love with their weird quirkiness.

This was my favourite though. What style for 1964 compared to U.K. cars of the same period.



I‘d be surprised if anyone remembers them even in France.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2021)

In a very similar vein, when of these popped up on Bangers and Cash recently








						1958 DKW / AUTO UNION / AUDI  SOLD | Car And Classic
					

Red with white roof, these have a two stroke engine, this one is very rare with a 4 speed saxomat gear box, this car has only done 25,000 miles from new, with only two owners from new, it is very genuine and rust free, it must be seen to be appreciate how lovely it is, for those that don't know...




					www.carandclassic.co.uk


----------



## Leafster (Apr 29, 2021)

dessiato said:


> This came up on my feed.
> 
> View attachment 265460
> 
> ...


Panhard! They were at the fore-front of technology from the early days of motoring (le systeme panhard) and it's a shame they fizzled out in the 1960s after Citroen took them over.


----------



## Anju (May 29, 2021)

Spotted my dream car in Lidl car park today.


----------



## dessiato (May 29, 2021)

Anju said:


> Spotted my dream car in Lidl car park today.
> View attachment 270752View attachment 270751


I saw a BRG one today. It was parked at the side of the road.


----------



## spudulike (May 29, 2021)

Anju said:


> Spotted my dream car in Lidl car park today.



Probably best that it stays as a dream. I drove an old one in about 1975, it needed a lot of double declutching.


----------



## Leafster (May 29, 2021)

spudulike said:


> Probably best that it stays as a dream. I drove an old one in about 1975, it needed a lot of double declutching.


I drove one once in the early eighties (?) I got stuck trying to do a three point turn as no matter how hard I tried I couldn't get it into reverse. Someone kindly pushed me backwards to the other kerb so I could complete the manoeuvre.


----------



## dessiato (May 29, 2021)

Doesn't the later 600 engine and gearbox slot straight in? Being later it would probably be quicker and the gearbox better.


----------



## Leafster (May 30, 2021)

I found this on my ride today. I "think" it' was an ADO16 but which flavour (Austin/Morris/1100/1300 etc.) I'm not sure. 

Anyone up for a definitive answer?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I found this on my ride today. I "think" it' was an ADO16 but which flavour (Austin/Morris/1100/1300 etc.) I'm not sure.
> 
> Anyone up for a definitive answer?


Yes, it's a Mini Metro


----------



## Dogsauce (May 30, 2021)

Anju said:


> Spotted my dream car in Lidl car park today.
> View attachment 270752
> ..



Funnily enough I walked past these yesterday and took a picture for this thread...


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 31, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yes, it's a Mini Metro


See the swage half way down the door.



And the vertical dual master cylinder.




Same rocker cover, coil in the same place, SU carb in the same place... It's an A Series Metro.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 31, 2021)

They were quite easy to steal, so no surprise seeing the remains of one like that, probably dumped and burnt out. Same reason why Novas and Orions are so rare these days.


----------



## Leafster (May 31, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yes, it's a Mini Metro


Thanks! I did think about a Metro. I could see it was an A series engine and it had hydrolastic/hydrogas suspension. Now you've pointed out the creases in the door and the dual master cylinder it makes sense.


----------



## existentialist (May 31, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yes, it's a Mini Metro


And in remarkable nick for its age. Bit of Jenolite, and a couple of cans of spraypaint, and it'll be as good as new. Which, TBF, was never all that good.


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2021)

Bought an MG Metro new in 1985 when I was 19, terribly made and rusted for England. Sold it as soon as it was paid off three years later and bought an MGB GT. 
Biggest memory of the Metro was spilling a bottle of milk in it and the gagging smell it then had that never went away.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 31, 2021)

Griff said:


> Bought an MG Metro new in 1985 when I was 19, terribly made and rusted for England. Sold it as soon as it was paid off three years later and bought an MGB GT.
> Biggest memory of the Metro was spilling a bottle of milk in it and the gagging smell it then had that never went away.


That wasn't sour milk, it was the smell of disappointment.


----------



## dessiato (May 31, 2021)

Griff said:


> Bought an MG Metro new in 1985 when I was 19, terribly made and rusted for England. Sold it as soon as it was paid off three years later and bought an MGB GT.
> Biggest memory of the Metro was spilling a bottle of milk in it and the gagging smell it then had that never went away.


I had one. Gearbox blew up after about 6 months. Locked the front wheels solid. I was South bound, between Edinburgh and Haddington on my way back to Lincolnshire. Cost me a fortune. Sold it for a Peugeot 309 which was as quick, handled as well, and was totally reliable.


----------



## Anju (May 31, 2021)

spudulike said:


> Probably best that it stays as a dream. I drove an old one in about 1975, it needed a lot of double declutching.


Not that much different to my current vehicle.


----------



## HAL9000 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Jun 6, 2021)

mad that someone went to the trouble to import that little micra


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2021)

For a Micra of that age it looks it quite good nick, but that roof


----------



## dessiato (Jun 6, 2021)

Reminds me of this


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2021)

Not quite as bad though.
I knew the daughter of a Client who had a modern Micra with a fold away type roof. She hated it, with a passion.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 272870


They were great fun, although not especially quick.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2021)

But most British sports cars of that era were not that quick...spitfires, tr's etc. They hardly set the world alight by comparison to today


----------



## dessiato (Jun 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> But most British sports cars of that era were not that quick...spitfires, tr's etc. They hardly set the world alight by comparison to today


They were great fun to drive though, and any crash was done at safe speeds.


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2021)

dessiato said:


> This came up on my feed.
> 
> View attachment 265460
> 
> ...


As a foreigner, the difference between both abundance and fondness of certain brands of cars between the UK and the Continent is quite remarkable.

Without going into any debate about reliability and whatnot, you would barely see some of the yesteryear Ford / Austin etc models revered in the UK back in Spain, and I suspect the rest of the continent. Equally, I’m sure the same is the case of plenty of European carmaker models in here.

In Spain, apart from the domestic maker SEAT there were actually quite a few brands with good market penetration across the mainstream car category range.

I mean, thinking back to the 80s, the A/B small car category was shared among a wide range of competing models. Renault 5s, Peugeot 205s, Fiestas, Seat Ibizas, Fiat Puntos, Polos, and Citroen Visas all enjoyed a decent and profitable share of the small hatch pie.

However I reckon at the same time in the UK the Fiesta had an overwhelming sales lead, with the likes of the Polo scooping up most of the leftovers, but the French, Italian and Spanish makers selling next to fuck all cars. I would imagine a Citroen Visa in the UK world be rare as fuck. Am I wrong?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 273052



Once were warriors...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2021)

I actually quite like it. I drove past a mini TR gathering yesterday but a pic was impossible. There was at least 1 TR6 in attendance and a 4a. Maybe half a dozen in total


----------



## dessiato (Jun 15, 2021)

This is for sale locally. I can't remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2021)

This is a lovely little thing coming up for auction


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This is a lovely little thing coming up for auction
> View attachment 274000


The best think is opening the bonnet with the little winged A


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This is a lovely little thing coming up for auction
> View attachment 274000


That is gorgeous.

Stick an electric engine in it, modernise it (air con/electric windows, decent wipers etc) and I'd buy it.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> This is a lovely little thing coming up for auction
> View attachment 274000


I don't think I ever saw one that didn't come in a colour best described as "grimy". In my day, those things were driven by people so old they hadn't had to take a driving test, and it showed.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 1, 2021)

Certainly a car you rarely see anymore, if ever at all, loads of potential. They had a few others behind locked gates


----------



## Anju (Jul 2, 2021)

Bit of a crappy picture as I was driving so could only turn on video and then screenshot so the true beauty of the car wasn't captured.


----------



## stdP (Jul 3, 2021)

It's rare enough to see this sort of thing sitting still but I was lucky enough to be overtaking this Bentley as a passenger somewhere between London and Brum a few weeks back - a running Bentley 4.5L with a supercharger, aka the "Blower Bentley".

You can't see in this shot, but it's registration GP 1630 as detailed here.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 6, 2021)

Brilliantly engineered, goes well around corners and £30+ grand   








						VW Golf GTI (Mk1) | PH Heroes
					

The original front-wheel-drive hot hatch is homing in on 50 years-old - time to get reacquainted




					www.pistonheads.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Brilliantly engineered, goes well around corners and £30+ grand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I'd kept mine. I fitted a 16v engine from a Mk2, then sold it for about £2.5k.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Brilliantly engineered, goes well around corners and £30+ grand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a cabby Mk1 for my wife, but she didn’t get to drive it much. I loved it. We wish we’d kept it.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 13, 2021)

On my way back from the pub last Friday a spotted a very tired NSU Ro80 in someone's front garden. 

It wasn't the sort of house it would be easy to take a photo without including their front room so I thought better of it. If I'm walking past again and it's in a better position I might try again. 

For reference:


----------



## dessiato (Jul 13, 2021)

Leafster said:


> On my way back from the pub last Friday a spotted a very tired NSU Ro80 in someone's front garden.
> 
> It wasn't the sort of house it would be easy to take a photo without including their front room so I thought better of it. If I'm walking past again and it's in a better position I might try again.
> 
> For reference:



Didn’t they often have their engine replaced with a V4 Ford?


----------



## Leafster (Jul 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Didn’t they often have their engine replaced with a V4 Ford?


I think you might be right.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 14, 2021)

Was following this this morning and was waiting for it to tip over  Does it even qualify as a car.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Was following this this morning and was waiting for it to tip over  Does it even qualify as a car.
> View attachment 278515


I don't know what it qualifies as, but you can drive one on a motorbike licence.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 14, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Was following this this morning and was waiting for it to tip over  Does it even qualify as a car.
> View attachment 278515


I know it's probably turning into Horseshoe Lane but the way the photo's cropped and the car concerned I can't help but think it's Horseshit Lane.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 14, 2021)

Sorry, it's not cropped, just a rushed and badly taken picture.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I don't know what it qualifies as, but you can drive one on a motorbike licence.


I thought you could only drive it on a motorcycle license if it didn't have a reverse gear. I believe at least with other cars you could disable the reverse gear.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 14, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I thought you could only drive it on a motorcycle license if it didn't have a reverse gear. I believe at least with other cars you could disable the reverse gear.


I believe they came with the reverse gear optionally blanked off...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 14, 2021)

Leafster said:


> On my way back from the pub last Friday a spotted a very tired NSU Ro80 in someone's front garden.
> 
> It wasn't the sort of house it would be easy to take a photo without including their front room so I thought better of it. If I'm walking past again and it's in a better position I might try again.
> 
> For reference:


Wankel !


----------



## hash tag (Jul 22, 2021)

This is the Super version, made in 1964 with just 56000 miles on it. The owner tells me the Super came with sun visors, the interior is original and he has turned down £15000 for it.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 22, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 279978
> This is the Super version, made in 1964 with just 56000 miles on it. The owner tells me the Super came with sun visors, the interior is original and he has turned down £15000 for it.


That looks to be in amazing condition. 

A friend at Uni had one. She called hers Bertie Anglebox.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 22, 2021)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 279978
> This is the Super version, made in 1964 with just 56000 miles on it. The owner tells me the Super came with sun visors, the interior is original and he has turned down £15000 for it.


My grandfather bought one new. He used it to go from Grimsby to the Isle of Skye once a year for a holiday. He put seat covers on to protect the seats, and covers on to protect the seat covers. It was perfect. He sold it after about ten years with less than 20k on it


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2021)

Mine was slightly newer and orange


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 23, 2021)

What were those weird looking Indian made electric cars?  About a decade ago I'd see quite a few out and about and often in wealthy areas of London.  I guess electric car technology has moved on a lot because I can't remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 23, 2021)

This 2.0 1991 Celica is for sale for under £2k not far from me. Not exactly a car you never see any more, but getting rarer.  The bodywork is shot but it looks fairly clean inside. I’m tempted as surely a bodywork specialist could clean it up for under a grand, then if well presented it might fetch more than you’d spent on it if sold on.  Or sit on it and let it appreciate in value as they become more and more scarce?

At the other end of the scale there’s a tidy looking 1990 Celica 4WD turbo Carlos Sainz edition locally for around £20k.

What will happen to the value of all these classic cars after electric have fully taken over and petrol filling stations become a rarity?


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 23, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> What will happen to the value of all these classic cars after electric have fully taken over and petrol filling stations become a rarity?


There's quite an industry building up converting old classics to electric.  They may have life left, though maybe not for your fundamentalist petrolheads.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 23, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> There's quite an industry building up converting old classics to electric.  They may have life left, though maybe not for your fundamentalist petrolheads.


In that case, I guess buying a classic with impeccable bodywork which is discounted because of engine trouble makes sense. The limited edition Carlos Sainz Celica might not be worth much if you ditch the tuned turbo engine and electrify it.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 23, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> In that case, I guess buying a classic with impeccable bodywork which is discounted because of engine trouble makes sense. The limited edition Carlos Sainz Celica might not be worth much if you ditch the tuned turbo engine and electrify it.



It would probably go faster if you did, well 0-60 anyway.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 23, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> It would probably go faster if you did, well 0-60 anyway.


For sure.

So again, I wonder whether petrol powered classics will keep their value in the future, or whether buying an electric car with a classic body kit which recreates the look of an E type jag, etc will simply be a much more practical option. Maybe only the most rare/desirable classics will still be sought after.

Electric cars will probably reach a point in their development where the chassis and power train are a generic component and you can easily have different cabins dropped on top of them so you can change your car regularly at low cost.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 23, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> This 2.0 1991 Celica is for sale for under £2k not far from me. Not exactly a car you never see any more, but getting rarer.  The bodywork is shot but it looks fairly clean inside. I’m tempted as surely a bodywork specialist could clean it up for under a grand, then if well presented it might fetch more than you’d spent on it if sold on.  Or sit on it and let it appreciate in value as they become more and more scarce?
> 
> At the other end of the scale there’s a tidy looking 1990 Celica 4WD turbo Carlos Sainz edition locally for around £20k.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't give a grand for that Celica, it's a money pit.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 23, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> What were those weird looking Indian made electric cars?  About a decade ago I'd see quite a few out and about and often in wealthy areas of London.  I guess electric car technology has moved on a lot because I can't remember the last time I saw one.


Gwhizz? There is still the odd one around. There are/were death traps.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 24, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> There's quite an industry building up converting old classics to electric.  They may have life left, though maybe not for your fundamentalist petrolheads.


I do wonder if there could be an industry in making power packs that could be easily swapped into current popular cars like the Focus, making conversion a much cheaper (and eco friendlier) alternative to buying a whole new car.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 24, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I do wonder if there could be an industry in making power packs that could be easily swapped into current popular cars like the Focus, making conversion a much cheaper (and eco friendlier) alternative to buying a whole new car.


There are some companies which are developing systems to convert some cars over but I think they are targeting the classics first. Things like 911s, minis etc. 

If I can remember their names or where I read about them I'll come back with some links.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 24, 2021)

Leafster said:


> There are some companies which are developing systems to convert some cars over but I think they are targeting the classics first. Things like 911s, minis etc.
> 
> If I can remember their names or where I read about them I'll come back with some links.


It'll only ever happen for classics.


----------



## Leafster (Jul 24, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It'll only ever happen for classics.


I suspect you're right but one man's banger is another's classic so it's always possible that someone might do conversions on unexpected cars.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 24, 2021)

Morris minors are being converted. On wheeler dealers, I think they worked on a converted lancia and isn't there a programme, "vintage voltage" or similar about a company that converts cars, but on request.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 24, 2021)

I remember on Wheeler Dealers they were gifted a Maserati Biturbo that the owner had converted to electric. They brought it up to modern spec with lithium batteries and AC induction motors. There is a big market for classic car conversions.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 5, 2021)

Spotted this garden ornament on a recent bike ride, suspect someone here can tell me what it is.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 5, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Spotted this garden ornament on a recent bike ride, suspect someone here can tell me what it is.
> 
> View attachment 282286


I think it’s a Ginetta G15


----------



## dessiato (Aug 5, 2021)

If it is, it’s fibreglass, with an Imp engine mounted at the rear. They’re good track cars and fun on the road. They were made in Scunthorpe for a while.









						Homepage | Ginetta Track Days, Junior Racing & More | Ginetta
					

Welcome to Ginetta. With a long and successful history of producing hand built road and race cars, you'll want to take a look around.




					www.ginetta.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 5, 2021)

Doesn’t look like the picture of a G15, rear window and door are different. Think it’s something newer than that. The rear (which might have had a badge to aid identification) was obscured by vegetation.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 6, 2021)

It's a GInetta G32. Anything with Fiesta doors is always a Ginetta!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> It's a GInetta G32. Anything with Fiesta doors is always a Ginetta!



i thought the door looked faintly familiar - i had a fiesta 'rustbucket' edition many years ago


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 6, 2021)

This is what the garden it was in looks like on Google Maps, so it was properly buried in the jungle until recently. I wonder what else is in there?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 8, 2021)

Some kind of 90s 16v Rover convertible that is obviously someone’s pride and joy.  Just got here to Portugal last night, not spotted much else yet other than a 2CV, expect a few classics to pop up on this thread over the next few weeks.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 8, 2021)

220 convertible?


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 8, 2021)

Talbot Samba Cabriolet?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 8, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Talbot Samba Cabriolet?
> View attachment 282734


Nah, that's definitely the Rover Badge of Shame on that bootlid...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 8, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 282716
> 
> Some kind of 90s 16v Rover convertible that is obviously someone’s pride and joy.  Just got here to Portugal last night, not spotted much else yet other than a 2CV, expect a few classics to pop up on this thread over the next few weeks.


Rover 216


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 9, 2021)

On the journey back to the inland flat we passed a fantastic sporty white two-door Datsun and a shabby early 80s Mitsubishi Colt. Phone battery dead so no pics.  There’s this lovely thing in the underground garage though, which wasn’t in the parking spot it’s been sat in for the last five years or so, which suggests it actually gets out a bit:



(it’s a Suzuki Samurai, less than 20 on the road in the U.K. according to the listing for one currently up on eBay)


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 9, 2021)

blairsh said:


> 220 convertible?



It was just called the 'Rover Cabriolet' as it was based on the first gen Rover 200 but was, in typical BL/ARG mindbending logic, still in production in parallel with the second gen 200s.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2021)

Is this a Fiat? Something like a 128 perhaps?


----------



## Leafster (Aug 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Is this a Fiat? Something like a 128 perhaps?
> View attachment 282968


Yeah, I think you're right. It looks like a modified 128 Rally

Perhaps?


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2021)

Almost unrecognisable from the pic.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 10, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Is this a Fiat? Something like a 128 perhaps?
> View attachment 282968


It's an early 80s 131 Abarth. One of the best Fiats ever made... and it was still shit.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 10, 2021)

I got to drive one, it wasn’t shit.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I got to drive one, it wasn’t shit.


I got to own one. It was shit.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2021)

Best Fiat ever; the Dino?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Best Fiat ever; the Dino?


I liked my 124 Coupe, and I had a 132 which was a nice family car.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 11, 2021)

Best Fiat:


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Best Fiat ever; the Dino?



131 Abarth. Delightfully archetypical of the 70s with a great competition pedigree.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 11, 2021)

Beautiful styling by Pininfarina, some had mechanics by Ferrari. Very desirable. 1967 Fiat Dino Spider 2000 with only 81000 km from new For Sale | Car And Classic


----------



## VWT2GEL (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Aug 12, 2021)

VWT2GEL do you have a T2?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 12, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Best Fiat:
> 
> View attachment 283082



Didn't have you down as a Love Island fan.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 12, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Didn't have you down as a Love Island fan.


To make a good car, make it small and light.


----------



## VWT2GEL (Aug 12, 2021)

dessiato said:


> VWT2GEL do you have a T2?


Yes I do an import from California 1972 plate


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 12, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Best Fiat ever; the Dino?


I inherited a Turbo; a bit of an ugly duckling but a nice car to drive.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 13, 2021)

I was having some paint done on the SL55 this morning (what's another couple of grand? ) and this absolutely mint 205 GTI 1.9 was in the car park of the paint shop. It looks so small compared to modern cars.



This was one of my dream cars as a young man. _Are teenage dreams so hard to beat?_


----------



## cyril_smear (Aug 13, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I was having some paint done on the SL55 this morning (what's another couple of grand? ) and this absolutely mint 205 GTI 1.9 was in the car park of the paint shop. It looks so small compared to modern cars.
> 
> View attachment 283383
> 
> This was one of my dream cars as a young man. _Are teenage dreams so hard to beat?_


No power steering, you crash it and it crumples, but still.... Car porn.

_drool_


----------



## cyril_smear (Aug 13, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I was having some paint done on the SL55 this morning (what's another couple of grand? ) and this absolutely mint 205 GTI 1.9 was in the car park of the paint shop. It looks so small compared to modern cars.
> 
> View attachment 283383
> 
> This was one of my dream cars as a young man. _Are teenage dreams so hard to beat?_


What year? 89/90?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 13, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I was having some paint done on the SL55 this morning (what's another couple of grand? ) and this absolutely mint 205 GTI 1.9 was in the car park of the paint shop. It looks so small compared to modern cars.
> 
> View attachment 283383
> 
> This was one of my dream cars as a young man. _Are teenage dreams so hard to beat?_


My first car was a 1993 Citroen AX so that gives me some nostalgia


----------



## cyril_smear (Aug 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> My first car was a 1993 Citroen AX so that gives me some nostalgia


My first car was a Fiat Uno... 4 speed; showing my age!


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 13, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> My first car was a Fiat Uno... 4 speed; showing my age!


Mine had 4 too, I didn’t notice until I got on a motorway and couldn’t get into 5th gear


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 13, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> What year? 89/90?



Dunno. Australian licence plates don't indicate the year...


----------



## nick (Aug 13, 2021)

My dad told the story of being in Malaya / Singapore (before the fall)  in ww2. He was asked to drive a jeep a long way for some no doubt pointless reason. He had never driven before  
Took him about a day to do the journey. Once he arrived, someone helpfully explained that it actually had more than 3 forward gears


----------



## Leafster (Aug 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> My first car was a 1993 Citroen AX so that gives me some nostalgia





cyril_smear said:


> My first car was a Fiat Uno... 4 speed; showing my age!



So young! 

My first car was a 1966 Mini 850 with a non-synchro first gear!


----------



## dessiato (Aug 13, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I was having some paint done on the SL55 this morning (what's another couple of grand? ) and this absolutely mint 205 GTI 1.9 was in the car park of the paint shop. It looks so small compared to modern cars.
> 
> View attachment 283383
> 
> This was one of my dream cars as a young man. _Are teenage dreams so hard to beat?_


My god that’s beautiful.


----------



## nick (Aug 13, 2021)

Leafster said:


> So young!
> 
> My first car was a 1966 Mini 850 with a non-synchro first gear!


Snap
OWG 119 K in harvest gold. Sold it to a scrappy for £20 after a terminal MOT fail.

Alarmed to see DVLA has it as red and last taxed in 87, a few years after I junked it


----------



## dessiato (Aug 13, 2021)

Leafster said:


> So young!
> 
> My first car was a 1966 Mini 850 with a non-synchro first gear!


Mine was a 1964 Victor FB, closely followed by a Viva HA, same year. I still remember the reg 16 NML on the Victor, and I had two HA Vivas, CNU 87B and 149 VHT. Now if only I’d kept those plates…


----------



## Leafster (Aug 13, 2021)

nick said:


> Snap
> OWG 119 K in harvest gold. Sold it to a scrappy for £20 after a terminal MOT fail.
> 
> Alarmed to see DVLA has it as red and last taxed in 87, a few years after I junked it


I sold mine to a neighbour who kept it for a few years before someone rear-ended it when it was parked. I'm pretty sure it was written off and DVLA suggests it was last taxed to 1985 which would be consistent with that. However the last V5 was issued a year later so I'm not sure what that actually suggests.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 13, 2021)

B


Leafster said:


> I sold mine to a neighbour who kept it for a few years before someone rear-ended it when it was parked. I'm pretty sure it was written off and DVLA suggests it was last taxed to 1985 which would be consistent with that. However the last V5 was issued a year later so I'm not sure what that actually suggests.


I exported my current car 6(?) years ago. DVLA still shows it on their site with a warning that it’s currently untaxed and has no MOT. There’s also a note that the last V5 was issued in 2013, which is after I’d bought it and it was here in Spain.


----------



## cyril_smear (Aug 13, 2021)

Leafster said:


> So young!
> 
> My first car was a 1966 Mini 850 with a non-synchro first gear!


and a choke!


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 13, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I was having some paint done on the SL55 this morning (what's another couple of grand? ) and this absolutely mint 205 GTI 1.9 was in the car park of the paint shop. It looks so small compared to modern cars.
> 
> View attachment 283383
> 
> This was one of my dream cars as a young man. _Are teenage dreams so hard to beat?_


My nephew was fortunate and well paid enough when he worked for Lotus to buy one of these in black, an amazing car to drive. He had to sell it when he got made redundant. Four years later he won one in a competition in the Daily Express.


----------



## waxoyl (Aug 13, 2021)

Tidy early bay,1970.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 13, 2021)

My first car was a 1984 Renault 5 Turbo 2 and I went into A LOT of debt to get it as a newly commissioned 21 year old Flying Officer. Mine was white but I painted it two tone yellow with Halfords rattle cans so it looked like I was competing in the Monte Carlo Rally when I drove past a chip shop.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 13, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> My first car was a 1984 Renault 5 Turbo 2 and I went into A LOT of debt to get it as a newly commissioned 21 year old Flying Officer. Mine was white but I painted it two tone yellow with Halfords rattle cans so it looked like I was competing in the Monte Carlo Rally when I drove past a chip shop.


Glad to see your core values remain the same


----------



## hash tag (Aug 13, 2021)

Not sure where to put this. Yards from Oxford st. A low rider, a lambo and a knob registration


----------



## cyril_smear (Aug 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Mine had 4 too, I didn’t notice until I got on a motorway and couldn’t get into 5th gear


im not proud of this, and bare it in mind i was only 17, but i got it upto 100mph on the m621... i thought, being 17 and invincible, that the car was gonna fall apart on me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 13, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> No power steering, you crash it and it crumples, but still.... Car porn.





cyril_smear said:


> My first car was a Fiat Uno... 4 speed; showing my age!





Leafster said:


> My first car was a 1966 Mini 850 with a non-synchro first gear!



my first car was a 1986 ford fiesta rustbucket and was 4 speed.  when i first moved on to second car (1993 peugeot 205 diesel) i would occasionally forget that there was a 5th gear

the synchro was a bit unpredictable, so i tended to assume it wouldn't, and did manage to do clutchless gearchanges now and then

no power steering on the 205, but a damn good steering lock.  i still haven't got used to how crap the lock is on the current car (citroen c3 meh)


----------



## hash tag (Aug 14, 2021)

A very good turn out in Camberley today. Nice mix of cars including


----------



## dessiato (Aug 14, 2021)

I used to spend a lot of time in Camberley and Sandhurst


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 14, 2021)

Peugeot 505 estates

I reckon I’d buy one if I came across it


----------



## dessiato (Aug 14, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Peugeot 505 estates
> 
> I reckon I’d buy one if I came across it


They were nice in the day, big too.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 14, 2021)

Classic Cars Peugeot 505 For Sale | Car and Classic
					

Looking to buy a Classic Peugeot 505? Complete your searc...




					www.carandclassic.co.uk


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 14, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Classic Cars Peugeot 505 For Sale | Car and Classic
> 
> 
> Looking to buy a Classic Peugeot 505? Complete your searc...
> ...


Whoops replied to the wrong post, butThat Ford Consul Capri further up is my “when I win the lottery car.”


----------



## hash tag (Aug 14, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Whoops replied to the wrong post, butThat Ford Consul Capri further up is my “when I win the lottery car.”


A beautiful car that never really caught on.


----------



## a_chap (Aug 14, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A very good turn out in Camberley today.



I had a British Leyland Marina Coupe and I can confirm that was the manufacturer's recommended way to secure the bonnet.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2021)

nick said:


> My dad told the story of being in Malaya / Singapore (before the fall)  in ww2. He was asked to drive a jeep a long way for some no doubt pointless reason. He had never driven before
> Took him about a day to do the journey. Once he arrived, someone helpfully explained that it actually had more than 3 forward gears


I’ve had hire cars before and got to my destination on the motorway without realising there were six gears rather than five


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2021)

OK, not technically cars, but nice to have spotted two Mk2 transit camper vans this week (we were stuck behind the blue one for about twenty minutes on the road up to the mountains).


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 14, 2021)

This week’s selection of nineties and earlier motors, from a country where it doesn’t rain a lot, the roads aren’t salted and a lot of stuff lives in underground garages.


----------



## stdP (Aug 14, 2021)

There's someone on my road who's the proud owner of a Triumph Stag convertible in what looks to be very good condition, although the engine seems very loud by modern standards. I walked past one of these things every day walking to school and despite their legendary unreliability I still think they're lovely.

Not an actual pic as it's under a cover at the moment but it looks identical to this one:


----------



## dessiato (Aug 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> This week’s selection of nineties and earlier motors, from a country where it doesn’t rain a lot, the roads aren’t salted and a lot of stuff lives in underground garages.View attachment 283648


Some ”cars” are actually vans. A van is cheaper to buy, tax etc. So often you’ll find that a hatchback, like the bottom left Toyota, is stripped of its back seat, has that type of window mod, and is, therefore, a van. I don’t know if this rule still applies though.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2021)

Saw one of these at Camberley yesterday. Is it the lowest of cars?


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 15, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Some ”cars” are actually vans. A van is cheaper to buy, tax etc. So often you’ll find that a hatchback, like the bottom left Toyota, is stripped of its back seat, has that type of window mod, and is, therefore, a van. I don’t know if this rule still applies though.


There was a similar thing in the U.K. a few years back, if you had a company van rather than a car you’d only pay something like a tenner a month (or year?) in tax for the benefit. All the reps at the place my then gf worked at had little fiesta vans in the company livery. They were basically a Fiesta with no back windows.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2021)

There might be a reason you don't see some cars anymore


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 19, 2021)

Not sure what this one is, but extra points for having an old man driver who looked perplexed by me taking a photo.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 19, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Not sure what this one is, but extra points for having an old man driver who looked perplexed by me taking a photo.
> 
> View attachment 284347


It's a Toyota, not sure which model, from the mid late sixties.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 19, 2021)

dessiato said:


> It's a Toyota, not sure which model, from the mid late sixties.



Cheers. Reminds me a bit of the mk2 Cortina so thought it might be from that era.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 19, 2021)

With ULEZ, 80s shit boxes and euro tanks are going to be a far rarer sight in the cities.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 19, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Not sure what this one is, but extra points for having an old man driver who looked perplexed by me taking a photo.
> 
> View attachment 284347


Looks like a late 60s/early 70s Toyota Corona.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 20, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Peugeot 505 estates
> 
> I reckon I’d buy one if I came across it











						1990 One owner Peugeot 505 GTi family estate 5 speed For...
					

Find your dream classic car from over 10,000 private adve...




					www.carandclassic.co.uk
				




They are out there.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 20, 2021)

dessiato said:


> It's a Toyota, not sure which model, from the mid late sixties.



1st Gen Corona "Mark II". It might have been called something different in Europe.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 20, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> 1990 One owner Peugeot 505 GTi family estate 5 speed For...
> 
> 
> Find your dream classic car from over 10,000 private adve...
> ...



'kinell at the price

and no, must stop looking at 205's like the one i had nicked a few years back - quite apart from anything else, i'd not be able to go in to the london ULEZ with it...

(in the process, found two photos of my old puddymobile that people had taken and put on flickr and one is on wikimedia...)


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 20, 2021)

I’ve definitely seen a 505 estate somewhere in the last few years, not sure if in the UK or Portugal. Might even have put a photo on here. Massive fucking things.

I’ve seen a few 405s and similar over here in the last few weeks. The diesel ones had a reputation of going on forever, one of the original ‘bangernomics’ cars.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 20, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I’ve definitely seen a 505 estate somewhere in the last few years, not sure if in the UK or Portugal. Might even have put a photo on here. Massive fucking things.
> 
> I’ve seen a few 405s and similar over here in the last few weeks. The diesel ones had a reputation of going on forever, one of the original ‘bangernomics’ cars.


I had a 405 which I put on a massive amount of miles. It just kept going. The interior was the weak spot. The sun knackered the cloth on the rear seat back. IIRC it had about 250k on it when we got rid of it. Petrol too, so not a “good” one. The Citroen BX shared the Diesel engine from the 405.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 20, 2021)

I think a lot of roomy reliable, uncomplicated estates ended up heading to Africa and living long and productive lives in the sun


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 22, 2021)

And lo, yesterday a 505 estate was spotted when we were driving back from the car wash. It had loads of writing on it and some kind of roof rack with a row of about 8-10 spikes across the middle. My best guess is that it’s from one of the local surf schools and the rack was for holding boards. No photo as I didn’t have my phone ready.  I have a few others with pictures to share...


----------



## dessiato (Aug 22, 2021)

This is a hard-core 505.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 284785
> 
> This is a hard-core 505.


That's cool as fuck


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 22, 2021)

Lurking in the corner of the underground garage at the gf’s sister’s flat...


----------



## Anju (Aug 22, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> There's quite an industry building up converting old classics to electric.  They may have life left, though maybe not for your fundamentalist petrolheads.



Saw this a few days ago. Hopefully lots of similar conversion kits will become available. 









						Eluminator is Ford's electric crate motor
					

Ford is out to ensure that you'll be able to keep your classics on the road in a world of EVs.




					www.motorauthority.com
				




Love some of the conversions and restoration / modifications I've seen online.

This is gorgeous but £500,000.








						Check Out This Gorgeous EV from Totem Automobili
					

The Italian company is only planning 20 examples.




					www.autoweek.com
				




This is my favourite. Road legal vintage electric Datsun drag car.


----------



## Anju (Aug 22, 2021)

Saw this at Morrisons in Peckham. The driver was more than old enough to have been the owner since new.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Lurking in the corner of the underground garage at the gf’s sister’s flat...
> 
> View attachment 284787


Jensen Healey. I haven't seen one of those for a while.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 22, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Jensen Healey. I haven't seen one of those for a while.


It’ll be considerably rarer over here, according to Wikipedia only 334 were sold to continental Europe, and this place is only a small slice of that. UnfortunateLy I don’t think there’s a Portuguese equivalent of ‘how many left’ to find out.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 22, 2021)

Anyway, here’s a nice old shit brown underwhelming Renault for you all.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Anyway, here’s a nice old shit brown underwhelming Renault for you all.
> 
> View attachment 284793


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 22, 2021)

Portugal is a great place for spotting old cars in everyday use.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 284785
> 
> This is a hard-core 505.


Sweet ride


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Portugal is a great place for spotting old cars in everyday use.


It's nice to see them alive.
When I look at the prices now of some of the cars I owned in my yoof, it makes me want to cry. I wish I'd kept every one of them, but they'd likely be rotten piles of shite if I had.
I owned pretty much every Mk1 and Mk2 Escort... 18 Escorts in total, including a Mk1 lotus twincam. A Lotus Cortina, a HSR Chevette, a Lotus Sunbeam,  a couple of Mk1 Golf GTIs, one of which was the first 16v Mk1 ever. Four AE86 Corollas, one of which I fitted a turbo to (I still have the head in the garage), a Renault 5 turbo, a Fiat 131, a Lancia Delta Integrable, a Lotus Esprit turbo, a Mazda 323 4x4 turbo, an Audi quattro turbo... Etc.
Then I met a woman, who showed me the error of my ways 
Ode to youth.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 22, 2021)

Saw a little minx at the side of the road this evening which looked like it had been there for a few hours


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Portugal is a great place for spotting old cars in everyday use.


I went on honeymoon to Kenya in 1996.  I had a 1600E MkII Cortina at the time.

I couldn't believe the number of MkII Cortinas I saw out there, though mainly a very basic model.  There was also a taxi rank in Nairobi, with only old Capris lined up, which I remember getting very excited about.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 22, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I went on honeymoon to Kenya in 1996.  I had a 1600E MkII Cortina at the time.
> 
> I couldn't believe the number of MkII Cortinas I saw out there, though mainly a very basic model.  There was also a taxi rank in Nairobi, with only old Capris lined up, which I remember getting very excited about.


I remember getting excited about an RS 3.1 Crapi, so much so that I bought it, and sold it a week later when I realised it handled like a new born giraffe.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 22, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I remember getting excited about an RS 3.1 Crapi, so much so that I bought it, and sold it a week later when I realised it handled like a new born giraffe.


I only ever had one Capri.  I was skint and needed a car quickly to get to work.  I bought it for £90 with three months MOT on it.  It got me to work till the insurance money on a previous car that got stolen came through..

A week before the MOT ran out, a neighbour did an unofficial MOT on it, and came up with three sides of A4 of fails.

It was a death trap.  I scrapped it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 22, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> I only ever had one Capri.  I was skint and needed a car quickly to get to work.  I bought it for £90 with three months MOT on it.  It got me to work till the insurance money on a previous car that got stolen came through..
> 
> A week before the MOT ran out, a neighbour did an unofficial MOT on it, and came up with three sides of A4 of fails.
> 
> It was a death trap.  I scrapped it.


Mad isn't it. The first Mk2 Escort I bought was 7 years old, and it was rotten as a pear. A 7 year old car is like brand new now.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Mad isn't it. The first Mk2 Escort I bought was 7 years old, and it was rotten as a pear. A 7 year old car is like brand new now.



my C-reg fiesta 'rustbucket' had to be put out of its misery when it was about 11 years old, and i'd probably had more welding done to it than most people would have bothered with...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Portugal is a great place for spotting old cars in everyday use.


I’m seeing an increasing number of older ones that have been done up nicely, there was an amazing teal two-door vintage Citroen I saw last week and I’ve seen several other oddities from the 60s era (not up to speed on recognising vintage continental brands!). But many are just of that one-owner-from-new style, kept in a garage out of the sun and with no road salt to eat the metal. Stuff from 15 years ago basically looks new, 25 or 30 year old everyday cars just faded but loads still running.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> my C-reg fiesta 'rustbucket' had to be put out of its misery when it was about 11 years old, and i'd probably had more welding done to it than most people would have bothered with...


Yet some of the older cars from the 50s or 60s were better - the Morris minor my dad had must have been 25 years or more old and had far less rust than the ten year old Cortina Mk3. I think they used shitter or thinner steel in the 70s/80s?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 23, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Yet some of the older cars from the 50s or 60s were better - the Morris minor my dad had must have been 25 years or more old and had far less rust than the ten year old Cortina Mk3. I think they used shitter or thinner steel in the 70s/80s?


It's not shitter steels. Since the 80s literally hundreds of new steel alloys have been produced for cars, so cars are lasting much longer. The cars of the 70s may have been made of slightly heavier metal but it was still shit metal.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 23, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's not shitter steels. Since the 80s literally hundreds of new steel alloys have been produced for cars, so cars are lasting much longer. The cars of the 70s may have been made of slightly heavier metal but it was still shit metal.


Is it not also that all the anti-corrosion treatments/paints are better on modern cars too?

Dad’s cortina was a fucking joke though, rotten as fuck. Someone once walked along a row of cars in the village snapping all the aerials, when they did ours it pulled about a quarter of the wing off. Lumpy repairs with mesh and fibreglass/resin, finished with a spray paint that didn’t quite match the original browny bronze finish. I can still remember the smell.  The last few years we had it, he painted the underside with a special anti-corrosion paint made for ships (he worked in the labs at Berger paints and got it from there) - in a nice shade of bright orange. At least when I was waiting for a lift I could see it coming a mile off.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's nice to see them alive.
> When I look at the prices now of some of the cars I owned in my yoof, it makes me want to cry. I wish I'd kept every one of them, but they'd likely be rotten piles of shite if I had.
> I owned pretty much every Mk1 and Mk2 Escort... 18 Escorts in total, including a Mk1 lotus twincam. A Lotus Cortina, a HSR Chevette, a Lotus Sunbeam,  a couple of Mk1 Golf GTIs, one of which was the first 16v Mk1 ever. Four AE86 Corollas, one of which I fitted a turbo to (I still have the head in the garage), a Renault 5 turbo, a Fiat 131, a Lancia Delta Integrable, a Lotus Esprit turbo, a Mazda 323 4x4 turbo, an Audi quattro turbo... Etc.
> Then I met a woman, who showed me the error of my ways
> Ode to youth.


That's a lot of cars ! I've owned 4 in 24 years 😅


----------



## Leafster (Aug 23, 2021)

marty21 said:


> That's a lot of cars ! I've owned 4 in 24 years 😅


Nine in 42 years for me


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 25, 2021)

I reckon I've had over 320 cars but I've only ever made money on 5 of them: Countach, Countach part out, Murcielago, Pantera and R32 GTR.

The ones I really wish I had kept were the E36 M3 GT, E34 M5, Evo 6.5 TME and Renault Clio Williams.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 25, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I reckon I've had over 320 cars but I've only ever made money on 5 of them: Countach, Countach part out, Murcielago, Pantera and R32 GTR.
> 
> The ones I really wish I had kept were the E36 M3 GT, E34 M5, Evo 6.5 TME and Renault Clio Williams.


I used to be a proper petrol head but I never had a pot to piss in. All of my money went on cars, either buying them or tuning them. I probably owned 100 or so cars before giving up and moving to bikes, but I did enjoy the cars.
My first car was a Mazda 929 coupe that I bought while I was still at school, then I went legal when I left school, and bought my first Mk1 Escort. It was a 2 door 1.3L, that ended up a few weeks later as a 1.6 with twin 45s, a dog box and a Quaife LSD, a remote servo and adjustable Konis. That was the start of my Escort phase, and i owned another 17 or 18 of them before I gave up on cars. I don't think i ever made a profit on any of the cars I owned, I just traded up, and kept going until I accidentally took a Mk1 Golf GTI in PX. I loved it and I fitted a 16v Mk2 engine into it from a 1987 car. I loved the FWD handling but RWD was a lot more fun, so I bought an AE86 Corolla, and after owning it for a few months I decided it needed a turbo, so I lowered the compression to 8.3:1, fabricated a manifold, fitted a Garrett T3, made a Map sensor and piggy-backed a home made fuelling computer onto it. It made 180bhp on its first dyno run, the same run it blew the diff to pieces on, so it was back to the drawing board. I fitted a Cosworth back axle into it and got it close to 250bhp, which got it into a few magazines, and I was invited down to TRD to show them what I'd done. That was where my real love of cars and tuning began, when I realised that the big boys couldn't believe I'd done for a couple of grand what they were spending hundreds of thousands to achieve... And everything was downhill from there. I just kept buying and building faster and more stupid cars, and what ended it for me was an Esprit turbo. I was already familiar with the engine from the HSR Chevette and the Lotus Sunbeam, and it was a piece of shit. It was a glorified Bedford HA van engine... and it lasted just over a week before I blew it up, and that was when I fell out with cars and got into bikes, because I couldnt afford to buy any car that would keep with a decent bike.
A lot of cars came and went during those years. Most of them were shite, but it was probably the most fun I ever had.

Anyway... Back to drinking!


----------



## Leafster (Aug 25, 2021)

As I mentioned, I haven't owned that many cars but I've driven a few interesting ones. At least, they're interesting to me even if they're not exotic.

I've driven some Victorian and Veteran cars including driving an early Peugeot in the London to Brighton.

I've had the chance to drive some Edwardian cars including Darracq, Sunbeam and a brass-radiator Model T. The Model T was challenging with the throttle being on the steering wheel, a reverse pedal on the floor and the way the two-speed gearbox works in conjunction with  the "hand-brake" and a pedal on the floor. I regret passing on the chance to drive a Silver Ghost around France though. 

Some vintage stuff including an Austin Seven and a Lea Francis.

Dad owned a garage through the 1970s into the early 1990s so I got to drive a lot of cars from the 1960s onwards but most of those were very run of the mill.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

Leafster said:


> As I mentioned, I haven't owned that many cars but I've driven a few interesting ones. At least, they're interesting to me even if they're not exotic.
> 
> I've driven some Victorian and Veteran cars including driving an early Peugeot in the London to Brighton.
> 
> ...


A Darracq cannot be mentioned without mentioning Genenieve.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A Darracq cannot be mentioned without mentioning Genenieve.
> View attachment 285114


I did think about mentioning Genevieve but the one I drove was ten years younger. 

The Peugeot I drove in the L to B was actually in the film though.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

I saw a standard 10 being driven along Chelsea Embankment earlier. It was this colour and looked like is was used regularly.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I saw a standard 10 being driven along Chelsea Embankment earlier. It was this colour and looked like is was used regularly. View attachment 285134


One of the teachers at my Primary school had a 10 (or possibly an Eight). I remember it looking old-fashioned even then (the late 1960s / early 1970s). We * were all far more interested in the purple Lotus Europa one of the other teachers had! 

* Well, the car obsessed kids were.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

A purple Europa? They are few and far between anyway, but a purple one?


----------



## Leafster (Aug 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A purple Europa? They are few and far between anyway, but a purple one?


Don't forget we're talking late 60s/early 70s. 



Apparently the colour is "Roman purple"


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> .. bought my first Mk1 Escort. It was a 2 door 1.3L, that ended up a few weeks later as a 1.6 with twin 45s, a dog box and a Quaife LSD, a remote servo and adjustable Konis.


it was a bugger changing them back after a front end shunt and before the insurance man visited.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Aug 25, 2021)

I had some REAL performance cars in my youth... Morris 1000 Traveller, Austin Allegro, a Maxi, a 2CV Dolly, Alfa GTV6 (best car), Mini Shitty, Jeep Cherokee (well, I was living in Texas), Golf GTI (20 years too late), Mini Cooper, Mini Cooper S, Fiat Turbo, Mini Convertible....and now a wonderful, top-of-the-range Renault Kwid (Wikipedia informs me this is exclusive to the Indian and Brazilian markets...it's a privilege to have it, I guess).

13 in 36 years


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 25, 2021)

Don’t see these in the UK much, iirc they ended up in a ridiculous insurance group (due to ease of theft) that made ownership unattractive, so most got shredded quite early.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 25, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Don’t see these in the UK much, iirc they ended up in a ridiculous insurance group (due to ease of theft) that made ownership unattractive, so most got shredded quite early.
> 
> View attachment 285198


Snippet of useless information... The rear lighr cluster on the Orion will exactly fit a MK5 Cortina. It's only the outer lens that was changed.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 25, 2021)

There’s a few of these



in the town to which we’ve moved. I suggested Mrs D might like one, or the convertible, she’s not convinced.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 25, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I reckon I've had over 320 cars but I've only ever made money on 5 of them: Countach, Countach part out, Murcielago, Pantera and R32 GTR.
> 
> The ones I really wish I had kept were the E36 M3 GT, E34 M5, Evo 6.5 TME and Renault Clio Williams.


320! If I'd owned 320 , at my current rate of ownership, it would take me 1920 years 😅


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Don’t see these in the UK much, iirc they ended up in a ridiculous insurance group (due to ease of theft) that made ownership unattractive, so most got shredded quite early.
> 
> View attachment 285198



I had an Orion 1.6 I Ghia for a while.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I had some REAL performance cars in my youth... Morris 1000 Traveller, Austin Allegro, a Maxi, a 2CV Dolly, Alfa GTV6 (best car), Mini Shitty, Jeep Cherokee (well, I was living in Texas), Golf GTI (20 years too late), Mini Cooper, Mini Cooper S, Fiat Turbo, Mini Convertible....and now a wonderful, top-of-the-range Renault Kwid (Wikipedia informs me this is exclusive to the Indian and Brazilian markets...it's a privilege to have it, I guess).
> 
> 13 in 36 years


Alfa GTV6 (best car) 😁👌


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

By coincidence


			Standard 8


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I remember getting excited about an RS 3.1 Crapi, so much so that I bought it, and sold it a week later when I realised it handled like a new born giraffe.





mx wcfc said:


> I only ever had one Capri.  I was skint and needed a car quickly to get to work.  I bought it for £90 with three months MOT on it.  It got me to work till the insurance money on a previous car that got stolen came through..
> 
> A week before the MOT ran out, a neighbour did an unofficial MOT on it, and came up with three sides of A4 of fails.
> 
> It was a death trap.  I scrapped it.



My MK3 Capri was great fun. Slid out easily around corners, roundabouts Etc. Perfect.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 25, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I had an Orion 1.6 I Ghia for a while.


My granddad had one in the early 90s, prior to that he had a Vauxhall Chevette


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 25, 2021)

The Maestro was the traditional grandad car a couple of decades ago (along with Metros). Can’t remember when I last saw one. Someone at work offered me one for nothing about 20 years ago but I didn’t have a license then.


----------



## 20Bees (Aug 25, 2021)

I’ve had 17 cars in 47 years. The one I most regretted not buying was a black Mk2 Capri. I test drove it with Dire Straits Making Movies blaring and loved it, but my (ex) husband suspected they were lying about its history. Heard they scrapped it a few weeks later but it could’ve been fun for a summer.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 26, 2021)

Nice vintage Corolla at the petrol station this morning


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 27, 2021)

Nice bike ride around the estuary this morning, a couple of things spotted on the way…





Nice garden ornament


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 27, 2021)

Ford Prefect 100E before anybody asks me...


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 27, 2021)

The eagle-eyed might notice a slight difference in shade between the back door of the Escort 1100 and the rest of it - looked like it had been replaced and resprayed not quite the right shade.

That‘s one tradition we seem to have lost, that of aged cars being driven about with different coloured doors/wings.  Is it because stuff doesn’t rot as much or do people just have higher standards?  If I was ever to take on an 80s classic like a Sierra I’d be tempted to have a mismatched door for authenticity.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 27, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> Ford Prefect 100E before anybody asks me...


Looks like the sort of thing that would have been ‘bangered’ in the classic era.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The eagle-eyed might notice a slight difference in shade between the back door of the Escort 1100 and the rest of it - looked like it had been replaced and resprayed not quite the right shade.
> 
> That‘s one tradition we seem to have lost, that of aged cars being driven about with different coloured doors/wings.  Is it because stuff doesn’t rot as much or do people just have higher standards?  If I was ever to take on an 80s classic like a Sierra I’d be tempted to have a mismatched door for authenticity.


Cars used to be a pile of rot at 10 yeas old. We have so many different metal alloys now, and they last a lot longer.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 27, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Cars used to be a pile of rot at 10 yeas old. We have so many different metal alloys now, and they last a lot longer.



I also suspect that swapping a door over after a knock isn’t as simple as it used to be due to electrics etc., will be more expensive even for one from a breakers with fitting, so people more likely to get it done on the insurance and have a proper job done.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2021)

It did develop into a thing for a while


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 27, 2021)

And of course here


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 27, 2021)

Bus wankers!

Edit: Great minds...


----------



## dessiato (Aug 27, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Bus wankers!
> 
> Edit: Great minds...


I shout this at people sometimes. I don't think the Spanish get the reference.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 27, 2021)

that escort mk1 would last 30 seconds in the UK before being twocced


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 27, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I also suspect that swapping a door over after a knock isn’t as simple as it used to be due to electrics etc.





hash tag said:


> It did develop into a thing for a while



I read somewhere that the police 'panda car' colour scheme of blue with white doors was done by buying an equal number of blue and white cars and swapping the doors over.

A bit of searching comes up with plenty like this



but no white ones with blue doors, so i think that may have been cobblers


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 27, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I read somewhere that the police 'panda car' colour scheme of blue with white doors was done by buying an equal number of blue and white cars and swapping the doors over.
> 
> A bit of searching comes up with plenty like this
> 
> ...


I read that too, and was about to search for a link, so thanks.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 28, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I read somewhere that the police 'panda car' colour scheme of blue with white doors was done by buying an equal number of blue and white cars and swapping the doors over.
> 
> A bit of searching comes up with plenty like this
> 
> ...





Dumbartonshire Police Imps! I couldn't find any colour photos of the originals but they exist in toy form.


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 28, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Looks like the sort of thing that would have been ‘bangered’ in the classic era.



Urchfab on YouTube has a very cool 100E. It's the original 1959 body very skillfully grafted onto a 1st gen Mazda MX-5.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> but no white ones with blue doors, so i think that may have been cobblers





mx wcfc said:


> I read that too, and was about to search for a link, so thanks.





DownwardDog said:


> Dumbartonshire Police Imps! I couldn't find any colour photos of the originals but they exist in toy form.



Police Imps - The Imp Site 



so it was true at least in dumbartonshire...


----------



## dessiato (Aug 28, 2021)

In a hotel car park in Wales. I had the 2.0, it was a great car, but the rust...


----------



## a_chap (Aug 28, 2021)

dessiato said:


> In a hotel car park in Wales. I had the 2.0, it was a great car, *but the rust...*



A friend of mine had a Lancia, I think it was the Lancia Beta.

He used to say that if you stood next to it quietly you could actually _hear_ it rusting.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 28, 2021)

a_chap said:


> A friend of mine had a Lancia, I think it was the Lancia Beta.
> 
> He used to say that if you stood next to it quietly you could actually _hear_ it rusting.


It's funny because it's true...


----------



## hash tag (Aug 28, 2021)

Looking good


----------



## dessiato (Aug 31, 2021)

Look what's for sale here


			https://www.coches.net/peugeot-505--5p-diesel-1984-en-lugo-49890748-covo.aspx
		


I'm almost tempted to have a look


----------



## dessiato (Aug 31, 2021)

And this


			https://www.coches.net/renault-r4--5p-gasolina-1982-en-lugo-49744745-covo.aspx


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I read somewhere that the police 'panda car' colour scheme of blue with white doors was done by buying an equal number of blue and white cars and swapping the doors over.
> 
> A bit of searching comes up with plenty like this
> 
> ...


The police cars in the 70s film the Odessa File (which I watched last night) have green doors / boot, otherwise a white frame, these are meant to be German police cars so perhaps it was just a common thing for police forces to do.


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I shout this at people sometimes. I don't think the Spanish get the reference.


'Pajilleros de autobús' doesn't quite have the same ring to it...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 1, 2021)

Anyone tempted by an old noddy car? Note the roof and pillars also 2 in colours








						1971 Morris Minor Police Car For Sale By Auction
					

∙Great condition∙Has the potential to be used as a filmin...




					www.carandclassic.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 1, 2021)

I don’t think the roof box would fit under my garage door.  Also what’s with the one-eyed robot alien leaning out of the quarterlight?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 1, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I don’t think the roof box would fit under my garage door.  Also what’s with the one-eyed robot alien leaning out of the quarterlight?



Whatever it is it seems to be instead of rather than in addition to the door mirror.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I don’t think the roof box would fit under my garage door. Also what’s with the one-eyed robot alien leaning out of the quarterlight?



think you have to cover or detatch the blue lights / bit that says 'police' when you're on the public road if you have an ex police car

the additional thing looks like a spot-light, presumably for use when the car's at some sort of incident, rather than for driving with.

and yes, hmm at absence of external mirrors (although think they were optional up to a certain point in time)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 1, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Whatever it is it seems to be instead of rather than in addition to the door mirror.


The saloon had neither door nor wing mirrors. The Traveller, van and pick up had wing mirrors, as it was a legal requirement. Door mirrors weren't fitted as standard to any Moggy Minor.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 1, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> The saloon had neither door nor wing mirrors. The Traveller, van and pick up had wing mirrors, as it was a legal requirement. Door mirrors weren't fitted as standard to any Moggy Minor.



i just found something that says it was a legal requirement to have at least one rear view mirror for vehicles constructed before 1978, so in a car, just the internal mirror was adequate.

the only morris minor i've driven was a van, so had wing mirrors (that felt like they were about the size of an old 10 p piece)


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 2, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i just found something that says it was a legal requirement to have at least one rear view mirror for vehicles constructed before 1978, so in a car, just the internal mirror was adequate.



The cops don't know this. I used to have no door mirrors on my LP400 Countach and made the mistake of taking it on trip to the UK from Belgium where I was living. I got pulled over three times on the M2 during my first hour in the UK.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2021)

At work last night


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 3, 2021)

hash tag said:


> At work last night
> View attachment 286477


Makes me think of the superb car chase in For Your Eyes Only


----------



## hash tag (Sep 3, 2021)

Never see anymore or simply never seen Aston Martin Bulldog unveiled after Bridgnorth restoration


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 3, 2021)

eBay Countach.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 4, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Never see anymore or simply never seen Aston Martin Bulldog unveiled after Bridgnorth restorationView attachment 286615


That's how a 6 year old child would have envisioned a futuristic car 40 years ago.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> That's how a 6 year old child would have envisioned a futuristic car 40 years ago.


That’s exactly what designers should be making tbh.  I might also have some spacecraft designs from that era that could be of interest to Musk and Branson. Lots of guns though.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2021)

Yesterday I saw a modern take on the old Fiat Jolly. I am sure it was petrol driven, just about had enough room for two chaps. The body did not have the deep cut out where the doors might have been and the windscreen looked half size or less. It looked a standard car or an extremely good custom. Sadly I was driving at the time and couldn't get pictures. I can't find anything similar with a quick search....anyone?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2021)

On the same stretch of road I was following a Diablo this morning. New & Used Cars for Sale - Auto Trader UK


----------



## dessiato (Sep 4, 2021)

There's loads of old Ford's here, mainly later model Escort, including a Cosworth, or Fiestas from Mk1. There's a yellow Renault R4 regularly parked opposite our building.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 4, 2021)

A DeLorean complete with flux-capacitor and a Kryten without his makeup .


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 4, 2021)

A collector is selling this lot - kept in a warehouse in N London - 174 classic cars & campers.  there's a 1973 Porsche and a 50's Merc in there.  

It's awful seeing them gathering dust like this.  £1m quids worth apparently.

The vendor has missed peak prices for those VW vans though, I reckon.

The story is on the Daily Mail website, so no link.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 5, 2021)

Would be cooler if it was full of non-classic cars from the same era, those are the ones we don’t see any more!


----------



## Raheem (Sep 5, 2021)

Saw a Citroen ID20 on the motorway today. It looked pretty majestic, although I'm sure the owner will have been a wanker.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 5, 2021)

A fancy Aston parked up round the corner yesterday. Sports car designers note - this is how you do the arse end.



Edit: it’s this one, for a bit of history: Bonhams : In current family ownership since 1972,1954 Aston Martin DB2/4 'Mark I' 3.0-Litre Sports Saloon  Chassis no. LML/731 Engine no. VB6J/161


----------



## hash tag (Sep 5, 2021)

Speaking of a nice arse, classic American. Check those pipes n lights.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 7, 2021)

This is more car I've never seen before


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2021)

Nivag said:


> This is more car I've never seen before
> View attachment 287205


Saab 95


----------



## nick (Sep 7, 2021)

For many poor sods, it will be the last car they ever ride in


----------



## blairsh (Sep 7, 2021)

Had a go in a Ford Scorpio hearse once, was suprised to find it had a 3ltr v6 cosworth engine. Felt like it could shift if it wanted to (unladen, obvs)


----------



## dessiato (Sep 7, 2021)

blairsh said:


> Had a go in a Ford Scorpio hearse once, was suprised to find it had a 3ltr v6 cosworth engine. Felt like it could shift if it wanted to (unladen, obvs)


Years ago I had a friend who drove a hearse. He did a pick up at Heathrow and claimed he got 100mph on the A1 heading back to Lincolnshire. Pre cameras of course.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 8, 2021)

Nivag said:


> This is more car I've never seen before
> View attachment 287205



For when bicurious geography teachers die.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 8, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> A collector is selling this lot - kept in a warehouse in N London - 174 classic cars & campers.  there's a 1973 Porsche and a 50's Merc in there.
> 
> It's awful seeing them gathering dust like this.  £1m quids worth apparently.
> 
> ...



It really does boggle the mind that you'd go to the effort and expense of collecting all those vehicles and then the expense of storing them in a massive warehouse but thinking a few dust sheets are too much effort, even for convertibles.

People are strange.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 8, 2021)

Not sure what it is, but it growled like something old, hand built and expensive. A Bristol or something like that?
(slightly blurred photo as taken quickly while out on the bike).


----------



## dessiato (Sep 8, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 287377
> Not sure what it is, but it growled like something old, hand built and expensive. A Bristol or something like that?
> (slightly blurred photo as taken quickly while out on the bike).


It's a Bristol. And yes, they are expensive. When my friend sold his 1971 model, good usable condition, but recent minor accident damage, he got 30k which was the low end of value.

His had a Chevy V8 in it. Wonderful sound.


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2021)

This is not fully relevant to the thread’s premise, but at least inspired by it. Which  is the longest continuously-in-production car model in the world?

Such legacy models as the Beatle, Fiat 500, Mini, were to the best of my knowledge discontinued for some time before being relaunched, so they don’t qualify. So I’m thinking such names as Ford Fiesta and VW Golf.

There are a lot of grey areas of course. Porsche 911 for instance, but I believe the makers themselves have used different official number denominations for newer generations, even if they continue to be popularly known as 911s. And whereas I can’t explain the logic behind my reasoning, I somehow feel BMW and Mercedes’ respective long standing model systems (series 3, 5, 7 etc for one, and E, C, S etc for the other) should not be considered either.

So let’s keep premium brands out altogether, and concentrate on popular, affordable makers. Any models longer going than the Fiesta or Golf? Doesn’t matter if no longer in production, only how long the were around uninterrupted (2CV?)


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 9, 2021)

Classic Beetle was 1938 to 2003 on the same platform/architecture. Nothing else comes close to that,


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 9, 2021)

1957 to 2014 is a pretty good run









						Hindustan Ambassador - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nick (Sep 9, 2021)

corolla?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2021)

I don’t think I have ever seen a Tatra in  RHD form ever

rear mounted V8 3.5L

Outrageous but rare


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2021)

I know, someone will pop along and tell me had one and were crap


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 10, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I know someone who will pop along and tell me had one and were crap


 You mean?


----------



## Leafster (Sep 10, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> 1957 to 2014 is a pretty good run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As that's based on the Morris Oxford, here's a later model Morris Oxford I saw today. 

Morris Oxfords are rare enough but this one's also a diesel.


----------



## Nivag (Sep 10, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 287377
> Not sure what it is, but it growled like something old, hand built and expensive. A Bristol or something like that?
> (slightly blurred photo as taken quickly while out on the bike).


I saw a silver one this morning on my way to work. Very nice


----------



## A380 (Sep 11, 2021)

Just found these pictures from 1996/7. 

I liked it then…


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2021)

You did 🙄


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> You did 🙄


not so much parked as disowned...


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 11, 2021)

A solid gold TVR down the road today. NI plates and a shabby roof.




This is what as a child I thought cars of the future should have looked like. How come we’ve ended up with everything 
looking like a massive land rover jelly mould that didn’t quite work out?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2021)

Not the greatest of TVRs but at least it's a real one.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A Darracq cannot be mentioned without mentioning Genenieve.
> View attachment 285114


In that vein, my first father-in-law had this in his garage - in bits. It was a 25 year restoration project, which he eventually sold to become this:





__





						Past Projects - I S Polson
					

Talbot AV105 Vanden Plas This car is a very good original Talbot AV105 with Vanden Plas Tourer Coachwork, bought by the current family owners from former Talbot employee, and by that time specialist, Bert Scates in the early 1960s. They used it for a few years and then took it off the road when the…




					www.ispolson.com


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2021)

Coachwork by vanden plas.....wow. I thought they were all about luxury, like the Princess etc.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Coachwork by vanden plas.....wow. I thought they were all about luxury, like the Princess etc.


That WAS luxury in 1932. Apparently it went on a trip over the Alps, amongst other ventures.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 11, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Coachwork by vanden plas.....wow. I thought they were all about luxury, like the Princess etc.



I'd not really been aware that they were a real coach builder at one time before BL used the name for a version of a crappy car with extra poncy bits stuck on it


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 11, 2021)

Vintage Jaguar, spotted in Dun Laoighaire the other week.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 11, 2021)

For a certain generation that will always be the car of ‘The Saint’.


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 11, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> 1957 to 2014 is a pretty good run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're disappearing fast, when I was there in 2019 I hardly saw any.
These pics go from '93 to '19.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 12, 2021)

SikhWarrioR said:


> Its been at least 2 decades since I saw an example of the worst car I owned a TR7 if anybody finds anything good about the TR7 let me know as I couldnt find anything good about me as it seemed to spend almost as much time in the workshop as it did on the road



I've had two and liked them both eventually. The second one was the best; I bought it off the previous owner for crack money at the side of the road after it had blow a head gasket. I put a  2.4 Toyota 22R with twin Weber DCOE carbs out of a junkyard HiLux in it . After that it was about 90% faster and 900% more reliable.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2021)

I should have put this up. From the American car day at Brooklands. I'm guessing the badging is not quite right 😁


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2021)

😁


----------



## pogofish (Sep 16, 2021)

Last night and this morning, my road has had loads of never/rarely seen sports car going up and down.  Guess there must be some rally/club event at one of the hotels up river?

Highlights include Healys, a 3000 and something very old, Lancia Fulvia and Stratos, an Alfa Guilettia and a Jensen.  Plus an old Porsche and a few others I don't know - Did Wartburg ever do a Coupe?  It was trailing enough smoke!


----------



## dessiato (Sep 16, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Last night and this morning, my road has had loads of never/rarely seen sports car going up and down.  Guess there must be some rally/club event at one of the hotels up river?
> 
> Highlights include Healys, a 3000 and something very old, Lancia Fulvia and Stratos, an Alfa Guilettia and a Jensen.  Plus an old Porsche and a few others I don't know - Did Wartburg ever do a Coupe?  It was trailing enough smoke!


They did various models




__





						wartburg coupe - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## pogofish (Sep 16, 2021)

It could well have been a 311 - but in all over blue, not two-tone.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 29, 2021)

Citroen 2CV seen in Broadstairs


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 29, 2021)

Always makes me think of the car chase in For Your Eyes Only


----------



## Anju (Oct 4, 2021)

Spotted this in Deptford today just round the corner from my house. Looks to be in great condition.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 4, 2021)

Anju said:


> Spotted this in Deptford today just round the corner from my house. Looks to be in great condition.
> View attachment 291233View attachment 291234


Fucking hell, those things were _everywhere_ when I was a kid. They're the ones with the strange transmission that they borrowed for some old Volvo, too, _(ETA: the 343)_ right?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2021)

That was a '72 judging by the plate. The gears were variomatic. A type of automatic gearbox driven by rubber bands.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 4, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Fucking hell, those things were _everywhere_ when I was a kid. They're the ones with the strange transmission that they borrowed for some old Volvo, too, _(ETA: the 343)_ right?


The Volvo 343 was a development from the Daf.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 4, 2021)

dessiato said:


> The Volvo 343 was a development from the Daf.


Volvo bought DAF...and the cars went as fast backwards as they did forwards


----------



## dessiato (Oct 4, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Volvo bought DAF...and the cars went as fast backwards as they did forwards


A friend's parents had a Daf 33 and had a lot of fun with it. The variomatic belt transmission made it very easy to drive. I vaguely recall there was a van version of the Daf 44 which used the same variomatic gearbox.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 4, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Volvo bought DAF...and the cars went as fast slow backwards as they did forwards


CFY.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2021)

Browsing around prior to heading down to brooklands on Sunday I see the is a Fiat Stilo Schumacher! One is attending I believe, but has anyone ever seen one?




__





						Detailed specs review of 2005 Fiat Stilo Abarth Schumacher GP model  for Europe
					

Specs datasheet with technical data and performance data plus an analysis of the direct market competition of Fiat Stilo Abarth Schumacher GP in 2005, the model with 3-door hatchback body and Line-5 2446 cm3 / 149.5 cui, 125 kW / 170 PS / 168 hp  (ECE) of power, 221 Nm / 163 lb-ft of torque...



					www.automobile-catalog.com


----------



## dessiato (Oct 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Browsing around prior to heading down to brooklands on Sunday I see the is a Fiat Stilo Schumacher! One is attending I believe, but has anyone ever seen one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pride myself on knowing a lot about cars, including obscure ones, but I've never heard of this. I’m going to need to look for them.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I pride myself on knowing a lot about cars, including obscure ones, but I've never heard of this. I’m going to need to look for them.


If you were still in UK you could have popped down to this Brooklands Museum :: Italian Car Day.   An owner of one might be attending 👍


----------



## dessiato (Oct 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> If you were still in UK you could have popped down to this Brooklands Museum :: Italian Car Day.   An owner of one might be attending 👍


Mrs D loved these events. And, being a member, sitting in the members bar just made it better.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't know that our basic membership qualifies us for such lofty heights, just exclusive car parking and free admission.


----------



## A380 (Oct 7, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Fucking hell, those things were _everywhere_ when I was a kid. They're the ones with the strange transmission that they borrowed for some old Volvo, too, _(ETA: the 343)_ right?


And I think they shared the engine from with the refrigeration plants of Daf reefer trucks.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 7, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I don't know that our basic membership qualifies us for such lofty heights, just exclusive car parking and free admission.


I've just checked, Club membership is £147 a year, I'm not sure it's worth it now.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I've just checked, Club membership is £147 a year, I'm not sure it's worth it now.


We just paid enough for free admission, less than £100


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 10, 2021)

914


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 10, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> 944



914


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 10, 2021)

914 correct ,old age 😀 porsche 2.0


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 10, 2021)

Early scirocco, what engine?


----------



## dessiato (Oct 10, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 292129944


I love the 914. I always wanted one.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I love the 914. I always wanted one.


Me too love um.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 10, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Me too love um.


Especially the 914/6


----------



## existentialist (Oct 10, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 292129914


Using a rear sidelight set for the front was...innovative


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2021)

From Brooklands today. I've seen a painters before, but didn't even know this saloon ever existed


----------



## dessiato (Oct 10, 2021)

Mk3 124 coupe in the background. They were good, not as pretty as the Mk2 though. Bet there’s very few of either left.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 10, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> View attachment 292133Early scirocco, what engine?


1300cc Polo G40 turbo?


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 10, 2021)

Am waiting for the person who built it to reply to me. was told it had around 450 bhp. so possibly a G40 turbo


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 10, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Am waiting for the person who built it to reply to me. was told it had around 450 bhp. so possibly a G40 turbo


I'd say 200ish would be more likely.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 10, 2021)

Just saw this in town.  Shame about the colour match on the door but red is a nightmare to match under sodium lamps. It was really clean otherwise.


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 10, 2021)

Local car show last month.    Won a few first prizes over the years. MK1 ABF on bike carbs
The price of a good tin top these days is madness.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 10, 2021)

waxoyl said:


> Local car show last month.    Won a few first prizes over the years. MK1 ABF on bike carbs


I have a soft spot for Golfs. They were my first FWD car, and they were pretty amazing.
My 16v MK1 wasn't quite as tidy under the bonnet,  but I think it was the first 16v MK1 in the UK


----------



## waxoyl (Oct 11, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> 1300cc Polo G40 turbo?


Mk3 golf 1.4 bottom end, early solid lifer polo head, polo g40 supercharger and inlet and a Renault 5 carb.🤣
proper Frankenstein shouldn't really work !


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2021)

Saw one of thses on Sunday. I know it ws a car show, but it was driven there and home again


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 13, 2021)

Saw one of these parked in someone's driveway on the weekend. Panned at the time as a rusting pile of Leyland shit but the hydragas suspension was fab:


----------



## dessiato (Oct 13, 2021)

That suspension was great, until it leaked. Then it was a pain in the arse.


----------



## BassJunkie (Oct 14, 2021)

The coolest car I've seen in a while. A Nissan Datsun Sunny.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 14, 2021)

I love how it’s proper shabby. Ten points.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 14, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> The coolest car I've seen in a while. A Nissan Datsun Sunny.
> 
> 
> View attachment 292717View attachment 292720


Shortly after moving to our current place, we were offered a half share in one just so Mrs tag could have a car she could use occasionally. The offer was declined.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 14, 2021)

I never thought I'd hear datsun cherry and cool in same sentence.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 15, 2021)

19sixtysix said:


> I never thought I'd hear datsun cherry and cool in same sentence.


It’s great because it’s not cool. There’s thousands of well polished ‘cool’ old golfs, MGs, Beatles etc knocking around to the point of being boring, but something like this in an unloved state is a true survivor.  

It’s up there with the particularly unkempt moss-covered Morris Ital I was behind in the queue for the toll booths on the Severn Crossing a few years back, it looked like the owner had been keeping sheep in it.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

When I dealt with abandoned cars at the council Datsun Cherry seemed to be the most common type that was abandoned.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s great because it’s not cool. There’s thousands of well polished ‘cool’ old golfs, MGs, Beatles etc knocking around to the point of being boring, but something like this in an unloved state is a true survivor.
> 
> It’s up there with the particularly unkempt moss-covered Morris Ital I was behind in the queue for the toll booths on the Severn Crossing a few years back, it looked like the owner had been keeping sheep in it.


I own an Austin Maxi


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

19sixtysix said:


> I own an Austin Maxi


((((((((19sixtysix))))))))


----------



## dessiato (Oct 15, 2021)

19sixtysix said:


> I own an Austin Maxi



Pics please.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2021)

19sixtysix said:


> I own an Austin Maxi


Is it still on the road?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Is it still on the road?


Most of them are, although a few did make it home.


----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Oct 18, 2021)

1969 Imp estate


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Is it still on the road?


Not at moment though I have a plan. It's mot and tax exempt which allows a bit of freedom to get it to right garages for fixing without involving transport and it to be parked on street when needed. An MoT is always the goal as proof of road worthiness.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 18, 2021)

dessiato said:


> 1969 Imp estate
> 
> View attachment 293227View attachment 293228View attachment 293229


I don't remember there being an Imp Estate. Was this a conversion?


----------



## dessiato (Oct 18, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I don't remember there being an Imp Estate. Was this a conversion?


I half remember there being both an estate and a van.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 18, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I half remember there being both an estate and a van.


I thought the "estate" was the Husky which was like the van but with windows.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 18, 2021)

Leafster said:


> I don't remember there being an Imp Estate. Was this a conversion?


There was an estate…and a sporty coupé as well


----------



## existentialist (Oct 18, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> There was an estate…and a sporty coupé as well
> 
> View attachment 293237


And then there's the V8 model


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 18, 2021)

this tread is resembling my circa 1972 I-Spy book of cars


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 22, 2021)

Wish I could find out the number of the imp my parents had to check if it’s still around, Dad bought it off someone he worked with in the mid 80s, it was immaculate with only 40 odd thousand on the clock, one lady owner who just drove it a mile or two to work every day and I think kept it in a garage. It got traded in for a sporty fiesta after a couple of years and was then sat on the forecourt of the car dealership for £650 but was already a bit of a classic by then, hope it got taken on by an enthusiast rather than a banger for a boy racer.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Wish I could find out the number of the imp my parents had to check if it’s still around, Dad bought it off someone he worked with in the mid 80s, *it was immaculate with only 40 odd thousand on the clock*


Only? It'd be like Trigger's broom at that stage


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 22, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Only? It'd be like Trigger's broom at that stage


Driving up the hill on the M5 from Clevedon we got overtaken by a Robin Reliant. I suspect that humiliation was part of the motivation for my dad to finally trade it in for the Fiesta 1.4 sport.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Driving up the hill on the M5 from Clevedon we got overtaken by a Robin Reliant. I suspect that humiliation was part of the motivation for my dad to finally trade it in for the Fiesta 1.4 sport.


The Reliant Robin had an Imp engine, didn't it?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> The Reliant Robin had an Imp engine, didn't it?


That was the Bond 875








						Bond 875 - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## dessiato (Oct 22, 2021)

The last one was a 6 wheel, turbo 5.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 22, 2021)

dessiato said:


> The last one was a 6 wheel, turbo 5.
> View attachment 293787View attachment 293788View attachment 293789


That's


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 23, 2021)

dessiato said:


> The Reliant Robin had an Imp engine, didn't it?


No idea. It probably didn’t have four kids/teenagers in it plus driver which may have been an advantage,


----------



## weltweit (Oct 23, 2021)

Don't know where to put this so I will put it here. 

I offered help to bump start a car recently to be met with "better not it might be a diesel" wtf says I I bumped a diesel in the past. "no" says them "it can damage the injectors!" .. 

I never heard anything about this, is there any truth in it?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 23, 2021)

weltweit said:


> is there any truth in it?


No.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 23, 2021)

dessiato said:


> The Reliant Robin had an Imp engine, didn't it?


the robin ran on beans

The engine was built by Beans Industies, who then bought Reliant our of bankruptcy in the 90s


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 24, 2021)

weltweit said:


> Don't know where to put this so I will put it here.
> 
> I offered help to bump start a car recently to be met with "better not it might be a diesel" wtf says I I bumped a diesel in the past. "no" says them "it can damage the injectors!" ..
> 
> I never heard anything about this, is there any truth in it?



I can't see how it would damage the injectors but it could easily monster the clutch.


----------



## petee (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## MrCurry (Oct 30, 2021)

petee said:


>



Love the hydraulic jacks which make tyre changes ”an exhilarating experience“! 😄 I’d gladly have those fitted to my car as I’ve always found car wheel changes to be a knackering experience.

I’m not sure the one with the plastic and aluminium canopy would be much good in a rollover accident though.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 4, 2021)

good quality vauxhall slabs are getting rare- havent seen a viva for a decade. This listing for a viscount is beautiful tho- an actual proper bard find









						Classic cars   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Classic cars  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




This pic is great


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 11, 2021)

With half an hour to kill today I had a wander around the back streets of Waterloo.
Roupell St and Whittlesey St have a few interesting old motors.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 11, 2021)

Casaubon said:


> With half an hour to kill today I had a wander around the back streets of Waterloo.
> Roupell St and Whittlesey St have a few interesting old motors.
> 
> View attachment 296371View attachment 296372View attachment 296373View attachment 296374


I've done that same walk, and taken similar pics.  Mainly on my way to the Kings Head before getting the train home.  Never seen one as good as that really old Citroen in the first pic though.    Don't remember seeing Morris Minors though.  Apparently, there's a specialist "Old Citroen" garage near there.  Maybe they are diversifying!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 11, 2021)

they have been a local feature for some time.

 at Citroen DS


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 11, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> they have been a local feature for some time.
> 
> at Citroen DS


It's a genuine "wtf" moment the first time you wander down there and see them though.  Sort of "Oooh that's a nice old Citroen DS, I'll take a pic of that" then "hang on, there's another".  "and another".


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 13, 2021)

I saw an Austin Cambridge at Sainsbury’s today. Was in immaculate condition. Not sure of the vintage


----------



## Leafster (Nov 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I saw an Austin Cambridge at Sainsbury’s today. Was in immaculate condition. Not sure of the vintage
> 
> 
> View attachment 296601View attachment 296602View attachment 296600


According to the DVLA is was first registered in April 1959 which makes it 62 years old.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I saw an Austin Cambridge at Sainsbury’s today. Was in immaculate condition. Not sure of the vintage
> 
> 
> View attachment 296601View attachment 296602View attachment 296600


I just can't help being nosey - just use DVLA....

Vehicle makeAUSTIN
Date of first registrationApril 1959
Year of manufacture1959
Cylinder capacity1500 cc


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 13, 2021)

Leafster said:


> According to the DVLA is was first registered in April 1959 which makes it 62 years old.


Well that’s impressive. Was parked in a disabled space so perhaps the original owner.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 13, 2021)

Leafster said:


> According to the DVLA is was first registered in April 1959 which makes it 62 years old.


You just beat me to it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Not sure of the vintage



No, xSJ is one of the ranges of registration numbers that was never used first time round (Bute were still working their way through the two letter SJ 1234 range when the year suffix came in) so was released by DVLA in relatively recent years.

Car either wasn't new in GB, or has lost its original registration somewhere along the line (either someone sold the original number, or a previous owner wanted to keep the number but not the car, or it fell out of the system and a new owner didn't jump through all the hoops to prove it really was the car they said it was.)

And those number plates just don't quite look right for the era (although I know DVLA are awkward about these things - on my previous car, having the original early 90's plates was acceptable, but when one needed replacing, I had to get one with the newer style typeface.)

The odd bit of trim on the rear door (looks like it was intended for two tone paintwork) suggests it's a 1959-61 Farina


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2021)

On a tangent, we saw no Cambridge's yesterday, nor princess's. 
Inc. 
Also
"Moving on to the categories judged today at the NEC Classic Motor Show, first it is Best Small Club Stand. Our team was most impressed by the efforts from both the Austin A30-A35 Owners’ Club and the Wolseley Register, but our third finalist and the winner in this category took it up a gear."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2021)

not sure i've ever met one of them (Austin A90?)


----------



## Leafster (Nov 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure i've ever met one of them (Austin A90?)


Yep, it's an A90 Atlantic. I have seen one at a distance but never close up.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2021)

This Lancia is gorgeous even though they only came with tiny engines





However, it is surely trumped by this  1992 Lancia Hyena Zagato


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2021)

Seat 1200 Sport Bocanegra for sale near me.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 300126View attachment 300127
> 
> Seat 1200 Sport Bocanegra for sale near me.



That would look great with orange alloys.









						AXE EX8 ORANGE ALLOY WHEELS - Speedy's Wheels & Tyres
					






					speedyswheels.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2021)

8ball said:


> That would look great with orange alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It wouldn’t.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2021)

8ball said:


> That would look great with orange alloys.



hmm


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> No. It wouldn’t.


Oh yes it would!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 10, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Oh yes it would!


Oh no it wouldn’t


----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2021)

For sale near me:
Fiat 124 Mk2 1600, I had one


SEAT (Spanish FIAT) 600

FIAT 127 Abarth


----------



## Nivag (Dec 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> For sale near me:
> Fiat 124 Mk2 1600, I had one
> View attachment 300659View attachment 300660View attachment 300661View attachment 300662
> 
> ...


If I had the space and more importantly the cash I'd have that 127


----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2021)

Nivag said:


> If I had the space and more importantly the cash I'd have that 127


6k, the 124 is the one I'd have, but it's 12k


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 13, 2021)

Just round the corner from me, in excellent nick.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2021)

Anglia's are rare beasts, good ones fetching about £15 k at a guess. An Anglia estate, wow.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Anglia's are rare beasts, good ones fetching about £15 k at a guess. An Anglia estate, wow.


When I was in Sudan there were three or four, battered but running, being used as taxis.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> When I was in Sudan there were three or four, battered but running, being used as taxis.


You are Corporal Jones, I claim my voucher


----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2021)

hash tag said:


> You are Corporal Jones, I claim my voucher


Absolutely not. I was commissioned.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 13, 2021)

Are


dessiato said:


> Absolutely not. I was commissioned.


 the Corps of Commissionaires still going?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Absolutely not. I was commissioned.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 13, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 300710


I have a great friend who looks a bit like this, and can be just as pompous. Lovely bloke though, he'd give you the shirt off his back if you needed it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I have a great friend who looks a bit like this, and can be just as pompous. Lovely bloke though, he'd give you the shirt off his back if you needed it.



one or two workplaces ago, our department manager was referred to by a few people as 'captain mainwaring' (more for his approach to life rather than appearance.)


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 13, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Are
> 
> the Corps of Commissionaires still going?


Sort of a serious question. We used to have one on guard where I used to work…but I can’t remember the last time I saw one…did they fade away with Ford Cortina’s?


----------



## petee (Dec 14, 2021)

here's a car you'll probably never see again.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 14, 2021)

petee said:


> here's a car you'll probably never see again.


That‘ll be fun in Tesco‘s car park!


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 14, 2021)

petee said:


> here's a car you'll probably never see again.


It looks as though it would float!


----------



## nick (Dec 14, 2021)

It's like a wheeled swimming pool


----------



## hash tag (Dec 14, 2021)

petee said:


> here's a car you'll probably never see again.


That is flat Eric's car. You wouldn't need to pay at car parks ever again. You would simply drive under tha barriers. 👍


----------



## petee (Dec 14, 2021)

btw





__





						Jay Ohrberg’s Double-Wide Limousine From the 1980s
					

You may not know his name, but you know his cars. Jay Ohrberg is Hollywood’s favorite car designer, having built hundreds of experimental vehicles with an incredible range of features. His creations have appeared in




					vintagenewsdaily.com


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> That would look great with orange alloys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why stop there? Relive the '21 Albuquerque Super Show


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 15, 2021)

Also just round the corner from me. Taken tonight on shit phone camera; will have a wander over the weekend in daylight. 






My dream car when I was a kid: The Sweeney -


----------



## dessiato (Dec 15, 2021)

Some more for sale close to me. There's two 124 for sale


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2021)

From a Festival of Transport, 2017. You don't see so many of these these days


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2021)

Hmm, this is a long thread, I posted some of these in 2017 when I took them


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2021)

Another for sale near me. 

300km, never registered, but now registered as a historical vehicle. I love those seats.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2021)

Terrible colour combo.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Terrible colour combo.


I like it.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2021)

ALL too white. Pure white interiors....awful.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> ALL too white. Pure white interiors....awful.


For the childless only!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> For the childless only!


Or for people without a dog; certainly not for me. My mechanic would hate it; he doesnt do the bags on seats thing when he works on cars.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 19, 2021)

We had a Golf cabby which was triple white. A friend's kids dripped ice-cream on the back seat. It was permanently stained.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

exactly. Mrs Tags 500 has a cream interior and steering wheel


----------



## dessiato (Dec 19, 2021)

That Corsa is very pretty though. If I had a spare 15k I’d buy it.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

Spotted today outside the caff I was at


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2021)

dessiato said:


> That Corsa is very pretty though. If I had a spare 15k I’d buy it.


It looks awful and will be utter shit


----------



## dessiato (Dec 19, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It looks awful and will be utter shit


300km, unregistered, exceptionally rare, got to be worth having for this alone.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 19, 2021)

dessiato said:


> 300km, unregistered, exceptionally rare, got to be worth having for this alone.


Are you sure the previous owner didn’t find it utter shit and so not bother to even register it as their name would be permanently associated with it?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

dessiato said:


> 300km, unregistered, exceptionally rare, got to be worth having for this alone.


Owner bought it. Car broke down. Owner came to their senses and never bothered with it again.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Owner bought it. Car broke down. Owner came to their senses and never bothered with it again.


Unregistered though,


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Unregistered though,


Lapsed. 
A pale interior for you which is almost agreeable


----------



## dessiato (Dec 19, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Lapsed.
> A pale interior for you which is almost agreeable View attachment 301801


That’s very clean and tidy.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 19, 2021)

dessiato said:


> That’s very clean and tidy.


Of course. 😁


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 21, 2021)

I had a 500 lounge as a hire car once that had some fucking words embroidered on the seats, some shit platitude about speaking in colours or something, in the kind of font that cunts have ‘live, love, laugh” on their  walls. I’d have encouraged kids to spill ice cream on that abomination.


----------



## stdP (Dec 21, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Spotted today outside the caff I was at
> 
> View attachment 301693View attachment 301694View attachment 301695


Thanks for reminding me - I took a pic of a (much less swanky) MGB in the snow back in Feb this year:


Just around the corner was an old Saab 96:


Both of these cars are in active use.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 24, 2021)

Spotted a very tidy late 80s grandad car around the corner yesterday. Bonus points for the Edinburgh Military Tattoo sticker on the rear screen.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Dec 24, 2021)

Another for sale near me


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice car but white again 🤔


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 24, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Nice car but white again 🤔


Brown interior is probably quite forgiving, though doubt you’d fit a modern child seat on the back bench…


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2021)

A Capri was never meant to be a family car. It's more of a 2+ not really 2


----------



## Leafster (Dec 25, 2021)

There's been a planning application put in recently for a plot near me which was completely overgrown.

They've cut back all the vegetation and this has now become visible. 





Looking at the DVLA website the tax expired on 31st August *1987* and the last V5 was issued 1998.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2021)

Leafster said:


> There's been a planning application put in recently for a plot near me which was completely overgrown.
> 
> They've cut back all the vegetation and this has now become visible.
> 
> ...


If that were a cooper, people would be fighting over it, offering thousands ( remember the wreck on bangers and cash).


----------



## dessiato (Dec 30, 2021)

Another for sale near me, a BX GTI


----------



## Leafster (Dec 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> If that were a cooper, people would be fighting over it, offering thousands ( remember the wreck on bangers and cash).


If that's the Auction House programme then I think I remember it. 

A few months ago, when they started cutting back the undergrowth (including a thick hedge), I caught a glimpse of this mini so I've been keeping an eye on it as they've slowly cleared everything away. After they cleared everything it was a bit disappointing to see the state of it. I know it's only a basic mini but it's a shame to see it in such a poor state. My first two cars were minis so I have a sentimental attachment to any older minis. I did think about "rescuing" it but I have no where to put it, even if I knew who owned it. It's been sat there for a while now. I hope someone has plans for it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Another for sale near me, a BX GTI



i've never quite understood how citroen went from producing the DS to that sort of thing...


----------



## hash tag (Dec 30, 2021)

Leafster said:


> If that's the Auction House programme then I think I remember it.


Yes Mathewson's as featured in bangers and cash. I think it was one of the earlier episodes, but it's often repeated.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i've never quite understood how citroen went from producing the DS to that sort of thing...


I think the newer ones are not too bad. The grills are quite art Deco styling


----------



## dessiato (Dec 30, 2021)

I've got a C1 hire car at the moment. It's like a real Mini, it's quick and nimble. I recently got up to 78mpg one day, and 100mpg another. It's tiny, but has a bit of a proper, but modern, Citroën.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 30, 2021)

An ex colleague notched up over 100k miles in his before parting with it.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 30, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I've got a C1 hire car at the moment. It's like a real Mini, it's quick and nimble. I recently got up to 78mpg one day, and 100mpg another. It's tiny, but has a bit of a proper, but modern, Citroën.


Those things use the same coil packs as the mighty Celica, which gladdens my heart a little.


----------



## Griff (Dec 30, 2021)

Was at Retromobile in Paris early last year and there was a company doing Mehari kits for 2CVs. Kind of like the idea of one for that eventual (if possible) place in the sun.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 30, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I've got a C1 hire car at the moment. It's like a real Mini, it's quick and nimble. I recently got up to 78mpg one day, and 100mpg another. It's tiny, but has a bit of a proper, but modern, Citroën.


Just driving back from N Berwick. This is my fuel consumption according to the car info screen.



I'm impressed.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2021)

dessiato said:


> This is my fuel consumption according to the car info screen.



My C3 has started showing the MPG (I'm not sure how I have set it to do that, or how to un-set it...)

It varies wildly and I'm not sure it's worth taking a lot of notice...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 30, 2021)

dessiato said:


> Just driving back from N Berwick. This is my fuel consumption according to the car info screen.
> 
> View attachment 303755
> 
> I'm impressed.



If you passed a white Hyundai i30 being driven by a white haired chap with a beard, it was me. We were giving the car its exercise in that airt this afternoon.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 30, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> If you passed a white Hyundai i30 being driven by a white haired chap with a beard, it was me. We were giving the car its exercise in that airt this afternoon.


What time? I was heading towards Aberlady and Haddington, about 15:15 - 15:30


----------



## hash tag (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> My C3 has started showing the MPG (I'm not sure how I have set it to do that, or how to un-set it...)



I have found the secret button.   

the display can alternate between -

a bad estimate of how many miles' worth of fuel i have left (which is what i was used to)

a very bad estimate of MPG

a cumulative mileage (although no idea since what)

an MPH figure (presume an average over some unspecified amount of time)

the date (at least this is correct so i've stuck with that)

i suppose i ought to re-read the instruction book one of these days - there's still a few buttons that i don't really know what they do.  i bought it in a bit of a hurry a few years back when previous car got stole and written off...


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 30, 2021)

I got stuck behind what I believe was a 1979 (or thereabouts) mustard coloured Austin Allegro on the A55. I slowed down and got lost in a reverie of nostalgia about white dogshit and 5p bags of crisps


----------



## hash tag (Dec 30, 2021)

Easily resolved. They also came as estates, and, in, vanden plas' 😮
I rather have the spitfire.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 30, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> ...mustard coloured Austin Allegro....



-cough-

"Harvest Gold", if you please 

I had a Marina Coupe that colour...!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2021)

forgot until now, but saw a B reg Rover P6 today (I was driving so not able to take a picture)

like this only a heck of a lot scruffier (or unrestored...)


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 31, 2021)

Not many Citroen Xantias have survived in running order. That crazy hydraulic suspension didn’t help. Prone to breaking and expensive to fix because it wasn’t easy to work on, or so I was told many years ago by a Xantia owner whose 5 year old car was already causing trouble.

I always did like the shape though. Like a French designer had pondered a wedge of cheese over lunch, then doodled a wedge shaped car which somehow got built.

This one is listed for a princely £800 asking price, available in Gävle, Sweden


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 31, 2021)

dessiato said:


> What time? I was heading towards Aberlady and Haddington, about 15:15 - 15:30



Yep, about then. 

What were you driving?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 31, 2021)

A neighbour here in France bought a Dyane about 20 years ago, in theory as a holiday run around…it has never moved. I can’t see the French being sentimental about cars like this.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 31, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Yep, about then.
> 
> What were you driving?


A blue Citroën C1 on a 71 plate. Driving very far into the left, to allow people who weren't trying to do 100mpg to pass.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 31, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> A neighbour here in France bought a Dyane about 20 years ago, in theory as a holiday run around…it has never moved. I can’t see the French being sentimental about cars like this. View attachment 303868








The car I owned that was most fun to drive EVER was a Citroen Dyane


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 31, 2021)

dessiato said:


> A blue Citroën C1 on a 71 plate. Driving very far into the left, to allow people who weren't trying to do 100mpg to pass.


A ‘71 plate makes me assume it’s a K reg…things that make you feel old…


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 31, 2021)

dessiato said:


> A blue Citroën C1 on a 71 plate. Driving very far into the left, to allow people who weren't trying to do 100mpg to pass.



A friend had a 2CV in Germany, it was RHD. His party trick was to drive through the town with him standing with his head through the sun roof on the (in Germany) driver's side, whilst a colleague crouched low in the seat driving it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 31, 2021)

I used to know someone who had a Citroen Renault 4 CV (had got the idea that like the 2 CV it was Citroen)







(not this one)


----------



## Leafster (Dec 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I used to know someone who had a Citroen 4CV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that a Renault?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 31, 2021)

Leafster said:


> Isn't that a Renault?



oops


----------



## hash tag (Dec 31, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> A ‘71 plate makes me assume it’s a K reg…things that make you feel old…


Wasn't J a '71 plate with K being '72?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 31, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Wasn't J a '71 plate with K being '72?



By that time, the letter changed on 1 August each year, K was August 1971 to July 1972

source


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> By that time, the letter changed on 1 August each year, K was August 1971 to July 1972
> 
> source


I did double check


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 31, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I used to know someone who had a Citroen Renault 4 CV (had got the idea that like the 2 CV it was Citroen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The two chevaux was for the two cylinders. I’ve heard is claimed that the Citroen 2CV engine was pretty much an exact copy of a Pre-war Jowett engine.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 1, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have found the secret button.
> 
> the display can alternate between -
> 
> ...


It's on the end of one of the steering column stalks, isn't it? I "discovered" that one accidentally on a C3 owned by someone I knew.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It's on the end of one of the steering column stalks, isn't it? I "discovered" that one accidentally on a C3 owned by someone I knew.



yes. I must have touched it accidentally at first.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 1, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes. I must have touched it accidentally at first.


Took me bloody AGES to work out how to change it back! And yeah, the mileage-to-empty was pure fantasy.

Also interesting - switching the speedo display to km/h (and back).


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Also interesting - switching the speedo display to km/h (and back).



i'm not sure i have found out how to do that (and have a vague feeling it's not legal in the UK)


----------



## existentialist (Jan 1, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm not sure i have found out how to do that (and have a vague feeling it's not legal in the UK)


It's off the menu button on the centre console - "Display settings", I think...the C3 is now in France and Not My Problem.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It's off the menu button on the centre console - "Display settings", I think...



it's got too damn many buttons...


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 1, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Not many Citroen Xantias have survived in running order. That crazy hydraulic suspension didn’t help. Prone to breaking and expensive to fix because it wasn’t easy to work on, or so I was told many years ago by a Xantia owner whose 5 year old car was already causing trouble.
> 
> I always did like the shape though. Like a French designer had pondered a wedge of cheese over lunch, then doodled a wedge shaped car which somehow got built.
> 
> ...



I always felt it was like a smoothed out and more basic looking version of the XM. I would have loved to own an XM:


----------



## dessiato (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2022)

i think the daimler is beyond redemption...


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2022)

For a purest, there are some good spares on that.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)

Never seen before


----------



## hash tag (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## High Voltage (Jan 10, 2022)

I meant to post these when I saw them in our local Morrisons

The blue panel van was _concord_(sic)


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 10, 2022)

Saw a lovely Morris minor station wagon on Saturday but I was driving so no pics


----------



## Chz (Jan 11, 2022)

Was talking about ugly cars last night and the infamous 1st gen Fiat Multipla - an ingeniously conceived environmental project, as you'd rather walk than be seen in one - and I realised I haven't seen one in years at this point. I miss their ugly little bullfrog faces!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 11, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Saw a lovely Morris minor station wagon on Saturday but I was driving so no pics


station wagon? I don't believe Morris ever made one of those things?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 11, 2022)

hash tag said:


> station wagon? I don't believe Morris ever made one of those things?


Morris traveller presumably. Often seen with moss growing on the timber window frames.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 11, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Morris traveller presumably. Often seen with moss growing on the timber window frames.


Bastards to repair/replace I gather. The wooden bits are made up of 50,000 pieces.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 11, 2022)

My Fiesta failed its MOT on the emissions test the other day (it was suggested that it might have scraped it had i not been using the less expensive unleaded).It occurred to me that even if I sort out all the minor problems that led me to SORN my classic two litre Rover last Autumn-there's every chance that it too will fail an MOT on emissions


----------



## Griff (Jan 11, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Bastards to repair/replace I gather. The wooden bits are made up of 50,000 pieces.


Lol! No.

One of the really great Wheeler Dealers was the Morris Traveller episode showing the restoration. Well worth a watch if you can get it. 
Thought it would have been a dull one, but it was brilliant.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 11, 2022)

Griff said:


> Lol! No.
> 
> One of the really great Wheeler Dealers was the Morris Traveller episode showing the restoration. Well worth a watch if you can get it.
> Thought it would have been a dull one, but it was brilliant.



Mine had one side with the original ash replaced with mahogany…I’m assuming by the old boy I bought it from..the bracket fungus only grew on the ash side..


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> My Fiesta failed its MOT on the emissions test the other day (it was suggested that it might have scraped it had i not been using the less expensive unleaded).It occurred to me that even if I sort out all the minor problems that led me to SORN my classic two litre Rover last Autumn-there's every chance that it too will fail an MOT on emissions



Are the rules the same for cars over X age?

I'm aware of 1920s / 30s cars that are still getting MOT'd (on a voluntary basis - they are old enough to be MOT exempt)

Or is your Rover in the awkward age where it's old but not yet qualifying for the historic status?

May be worth talking to garage and / or owners' club / forum before you throw money at it


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 12, 2022)

When I got rid of my Capri it was on its last legs   and I was lucky that the garage took it in part exchange.
Lots of great times inside that car.  happy days.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 12, 2022)

Yeah Capris were ace.Mine was only 1.3 but it pulled like a train on the motorway.


----------



## Anju (Jan 12, 2022)

Spotted this on my way home.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 12, 2022)

Duncan2 said:


> Yeah Capris were ace.Mine was only 1.3 but it pulled like a train on the motorway.


Not to mention rear drive and gliding around bends yet alone corners 👍


----------



## co-op (Jan 12, 2022)

Capris were awful. There was fuck all "gliding" on a corner quite a lot of waggling.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 12, 2022)

A colleague had a 1.3 Capri, he thought it was the dog’s. At the time I had a 2.0 HPE. According to him his Capri was massively faster than my Lancia. Even when he couldn‘t keep up with me at all he wouldn’t accept my car was faster.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 12, 2022)

It was a great fun car to drive, dare I say, show off in ( well some people did). 
The HPE was a very decent car appealing to a different type of driver I expect.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2022)

Mate a year younger than me at school had a Burton tuned 3.0 Mk 3 Capri in the mid '80s, in fact I'm sure he still has it in pieces in his garage.
Went out for a spin with him one day and it was terrifying. 
His commute for a few years was here in East London to Southend each day, well before any meaningful speed restrictions (apart from police cars). Surprised he's still alive!


----------



## dessiato (Jan 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It was a great fun car to drive, dare I say, show off in ( well some people did).
> The HPE was a very decent car appealing to a different type of driver I expect.


I think the HPE was, as you suggest, a completely different car. It was quicker and more stylish, very Italian. Lots of little differences compared to U.K. cars of the day. 5 speed box, split rear seats, discs all round, variable windscreen wiper speeds (that should comeback) even things like a foot rest for the left foot etc.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 13, 2022)

There’s a proper ancient capri that‘s usually parked in the same place that I pass on the Aldi shopping run, I must get a picture soon. Looks nothing like the well known 70s version.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 13, 2022)

One of these?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2022)

A pillarless coupe. That looks particularly attractive in that pic.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 13, 2022)

dessiato said:


> One of these?
> 
> View attachment 305809


The consul capri is currently my “when I win the lottery” car. 

It looks better in red, but that one is excellent.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 13, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> The consul capri is currently my “when I win the lottery” car.
> 
> It looks better in red, but that one is excellent.


My father wanted one in red, even had it for a weekend, mother wouldn’t let him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> It looks better in red, but that one is excellent.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


Oh yes. With a white roof too. And those wheels. Proper car porn. Excuse me for a minute.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 13, 2022)

dessiato said:


> One of these?
> 
> View attachment 305809


Yes. Stylish little thing.

Since it’s always in the same place I thought I may as well check google streetview to save stopping to take a picture. Didn’t let me down.


(203 Coronation Rd Bristol if you want to look yourself)


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 15, 2022)

I saw this beauty in Llangollen right by the bridge


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 15, 2022)

And saw this camper van which looked interesting too at Valle Crucis Abbey on the way up to the Horseshoe Pass (no one was in it when I took the photo)


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 16, 2022)

Some sort of Volvo owners club meeting at RAF museum, Cosford


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 16, 2022)

Another much older one


----------



## stdP (Jan 16, 2022)

Saw a few peculiars on a walk today and I'd taken my camera out with me for once.

Within a few metres of one another, what looks to be (after some wikipedia trawling at least) a left-hand drive Chevy El Camino pick-up:


Not far behind that was a Citroën DS:


...and later on, last and by all means least what I think is a 90s VW Polo with a somewhat dubious body kit:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 16, 2022)

stdP said:


> Saw a few peculiars on a walk today and I'd taken my camera out with me for once.



meh at chevy

 at DS (although looks a bit tired)

lol at VW


----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 17, 2022)

I particularity enjoy the unlikely "I ♥️ cruising" sticker.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> View attachment 306351View attachment 306350
> 
> I particularity enjoy the unlikely "I ♥️ cruising" sticker.


The duct tape is a nice touch.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2022)

That must be the sort of car where a tank full of petrol is worth more than the car.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 19, 2022)

https://lada4x4.co.uk/
		


enterprising chap in blackheath is importing new Lada Nivas, sexing them up for UK type approval and banging them out for under 20K


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2022)

Couldn’t believe I hadn’t noticed this one as it’s virtually next door. Couldn’t get great pics as didn’t want to walk into their car port


----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2022)

An affordable Porsche! 😁


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2022)

Is it? I have no idea of makes or models really, I just look for the old cars as I see them


----------



## dessiato (Jan 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Couldn’t believe I hadn’t noticed this one as it’s virtually next door. Couldn’t get great pics as didn’t want to walk into their car port
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 307008View attachment 307007


It has a significant problem. The carbs are mounted on rubber. This perishes. When this happens petrol is squirted onto a hot exhaust manifold. The fire is behind your head.

That aside they're great cars, especially the 914/6.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> An affordable Porsche! 😁


I guess it depends on what you consider affordable. This one is for sale currently.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2022)

dessiato said:


> It has a significant problem. The carbs are mounted on rubber. This perishes. When this happens petrol is squirted onto a hot exhaust manifold. The fire is behind your head.
> 
> That aside they're great cars, especially the 914/6.


Interesting! Cars are like sofas to me, I appreciate their utility and admire their design and engineering on occasion, but have no knowledge of how they’re built or maintained.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Interesting! Cars are like sofas to me, I appreciate their utility and admire their design and engineering on occasion, but have no knowledge of how they’re built or maintained.


Cars are like sofas eh? 







Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2022)

That'll be me olde China!


----------



## nick (Jan 22, 2022)

I remember seeing the beast at the Sussex county show in the 70's. not sure it was the Mk1 or the Mk2. 27 of your first European Litres.

I  remember it didn't have a body shell at that stage, although I think it was before RR sued him to make him take the spirit of ecstasy off it

I have memory of him at the show telling the compere he used to take it on the ferry to the continent to race cops and embarrass Ferraris (probably not true) 




His Mk3 was arguable more tasteful / less tasteless


----------



## nick (Jan 22, 2022)

Actually - afraid the beast is an invalid entry.
It is still taxed !!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 22, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> https://lada4x4.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Homestly I'd love one but I don't suppose right hand drive models exist.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> An affordable Porsche! 😁


Under a porch


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 22, 2022)

nick said:


> I remember seeing the beast at the Sussex county show in the 70's. not sure it was the Mk1 or the Mk2. 27 of your first European Litres.
> 
> I  remember it didn't have a body shell at that stage, although I think it was before RR sued him to make him take the spirit of ecstasy off it
> 
> ...



Sorry, that estate is gorgeouos.

not sure it would in my drive though,


----------



## hash tag (Jan 22, 2022)

I have seen it and no, not even I would go for that. 
Wasn't Dodds sued by Rolls Royce over his use of an RR radiator on it?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 22, 2022)

one of these in orange and white passed me today


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> one of these in orange and white passed me today
> 
> View attachment 307050



Interesting things to drive - about half a turn on the steering wheel and you're in full lock.  Takes a bit of getting used to so you don't end up weaving around too much...

wings / mudguards made out of rubber was an option - the post office tended to have these


----------



## Leafster (Jan 23, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> one of these in orange and white passed me today
> 
> View attachment 307050


Was it the modern EV version like in your photo or an original Morris Commercial like in Puddy_Tat 's photo?


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 23, 2022)

it was not the modern ev version i can confirm that


----------



## nick (Jan 23, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I have seen it and no, not even I would go for that.
> Wasn't Dodds sued by Rolls Royce over his use of an RR radiator on it?


Yep

I also found this video. Apologies that it is Top Gear (but in mitigation it is pre-Clarkson)


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2022)

This Consul was parked in the village a few weeks back. I haven’t seen it since.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 23, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 307094
> This Consul was parked in the village a few weeks back. I haven’t seen it since.


I love a yellow car. I’m currently looking at possibly getting Mrs D a yellow mini.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 23, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I love a yellow car. I’m currently looking at possibly getting Mrs D a yellow mini.


The only yellow vehicles I’ve driven are Thwaites dumpers and a JCB.


----------



## Leafster (Jan 23, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> The only yellow vehicles I’ve driven are Thwaites dumpers and a JCB.


I used to own a BMW 2000 (2002) Touring in yellow like this. 






Yellow (and Orange) were popular colours for them.


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 23, 2022)

There’s a late 70s or early 80s pastel yellow Opel kadett I see around town here from time to time. I’ll get a snap of it for this thread one day.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 23, 2022)

This was my SAAB. I wish I’d kept it.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2022)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 307094
> This Consul was parked in the village a few weeks back. I haven’t seen it since.


That's one clean and much loved motor.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Jan 23, 2022)

Yellow cars 🙄
This was quite a story 








						Yellow car blamed for ruining tourists' photos of Cotswold village
					

Arlington Row is one of the prettiest – and most photographed – lanes in Britain but one local's bright yellow car has been blamed for ruining photos




					www.britain-magazine.com


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 23, 2022)

According to insurance companies, yellow cars are the safest cars. I guess people see them coming easier and don’t pull out on them.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 24, 2022)

Posted on FB by a mate.  Pretty tidy Austin Allegro.


----------



## stdP (Jan 30, 2022)

I think I'm probably going to need someone else to tell me what this car is as I've had a quick look around and came up empty. Captured at the top of Crystal Palace park this eve, this was the only decent shot I got of it before it sped off.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 30, 2022)

stdP said:


> I think I'm probably going to need someone else to tell me what this car is as I've had a quick look around and came up empty. Captured at the top of Crystal Palace park this eve, this was the only decent shot I got of it before it sped off.View attachment 308112


It’s either an Alfa or Lancia. Most likely an Alfa. It has a Pininfarina badge on it. Pinin did a coupe like this for both companies. The wheels should be marked by the manufacturer‘s name stamped on them.


----------



## stdP (Jan 30, 2022)

dessiato said:


> It’s either an Alfa or Lancia. Most likely an Alfa. It has a Pininfarina badge on it. Pinin did a coupe like this for both companies. The wheels should be marked by the manufacturer‘s name stamped on them.



Thanks - knew I'd heard of that badge somewhere before. Looks like this is an Alfa Romeo Guilletta Sprint then with those distinctive indicator lights.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 1, 2022)

I saw this on my morning walk today...



When I was a small kid, one of the local grocers had the Countryman version to do his deliveries.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 22, 2022)

Barn find Renault Gordini


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 22, 2022)

Tidy bodywork. Presumably found in a very arid barn.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 22, 2022)

Nice - that looks complete engine  wise - you buying it ? I would in a heartbeat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Nice - that looks complete engine wise



yes, but some silly sod has put it in the boot


----------



## dessiato (Feb 23, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Tidy bodywork. Presumably found in a very arid barn.


It's in South Africa. 


not-bono-ever said:


> Nice - that looks complete engine  wise - you buying it ? I would in a heartbeat


If it was closer I'd be tempted.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2022)

The wheels are very wrong and it also looks like it has been lowered.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice Rover in mustard yellow on Facebook marketplace. Bargain.





__





						Log in to Facebook
					

Log in to Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2022)

Given the silly money being paid for modern classics that looks a good price. Only a 2litre though but low mileage. That said, I'm out.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 23, 2022)

What’s the cream thing lurking in the background? Looks like a Renault badge.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 23, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> What’s the cream thing lurking in the background? Looks like a Renault badge.


Fiat 124/128 or a Lada. Possibly a R4 but I don‘t think so. The R4 didn’t have overriders

eta looking again, and expanding the pic, it isn’t a Renault. Badge is wrong shape.


----------



## bcuster (Feb 23, 2022)

1988 Mitsubishi STARION
					





					www.shannons.com.au
				




First new car I ever owned. I loved it...


----------



## hash tag (Feb 23, 2022)

Interesting little motor. Superb for first car 👍


----------



## dessiato (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 24, 2022)

Thats nice - will take a couple of weeks work to straighten out though.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Thats nice - will take a couple of weeks work to straighten out though.


I’m not a fan of rat rod but this looks like it would still look good ratted.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 26, 2022)

Mk.3 Escort pickup. I didn't even know these existed but now badly want one.


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 26, 2022)

Can’t remember the last time I saw a Bedford van. Cute one too. 


And opposite was a pretty tired Cortina.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 26, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Can’t remember the last time I saw a Bedford van. Cute one too.
> View attachment 311971
> 
> And opposite was a pretty tired Cortina.


Someone is into rat look.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2022)

A '72mk 3 gxl as well. My 2nd car. 😟


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 26, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Someone is into rat look.


Looking at the other pic I took, the wheels and tyres are in good nick.  It is just a deliberate "look" isn't it?  The big arial (sp?) on the back, and the radio gear on the Bedford suggests the same owner.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 27, 2022)

Spent many weeks in the back of a Bedford CF2 of precisely that vintage travelling to gigs home and abroad.  Memories include a few breakdowns, running out of fuel in Kent having had to come over on the ferry almost empty due to a leaking fuel tank (actually coasting onto the forecourt of a petrol station but still needing to wait several hours for the RAC to come out and reprime the engine), being told off by various nationalities of police for riding in the back sat on top of equipment, including half a dozen occupants having to walk across a snow-covered Czech border before hastily reboarding half a mile down the road etc. Good times.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 1, 2022)

This has appeared in more or less the same spot as the P5 Rover I posted up the thread. 



I've seen someone working on it so I'm guessing he likes tinkering with old Rovers. 

Also, note the Smart Roadster in the background.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2022)

lovely condition, recently taxed as well, so that will be a keeper for a year at least.


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 1, 2022)

Leafster said:


> This has appeared in more or less the same spot as the P5 Rover I posted up the thread.
> 
> View attachment 312372
> 
> ...



Vertiginous front gardens there!


----------



## Leafster (Mar 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> lovely condition, recently taxed as well, so that will be a keeper for a year at least.


There's a few tatty bits and a dent in the rear offside door but generally it looks good. 

I saw him driving it a couple of days ago and it sounded decent.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 1, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> Vertiginous front gardens there!


They certainly are! Mine's on the hill behind the houses on the left and it's more or less the same except I have a garage dug out of the slope. Our Posties are very fit!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2022)

Leafster said:


> Also, note the Smart Roadster in the background.


Brilliant little cars, hampered by an appalling gearbox. But insanely fun to drive. Smart really should release a new version.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Brilliant little cars, hampered by an appalling gearbox. But insanely fun to drive. Smart really should release a new version.


Thinks ..perhaps I should have gone for a roadster instead of the Alfa, but there again


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Thinks ..perhaps I should have gone for a roadster instead of the Alfa, but there again


They’re everything a sports car should be - small and light, with a well balanced chassis. If you could build one with a modern 1.0L 3 cylinder turbo engine, with a manual gearbox, it would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 1, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Brilliant little cars, hampered by an appalling gearbox. But insanely fun to drive. Smart really should release a new version.


I don't know much about them. I think the roof leaks on the one in the photo as it seems to have some sort of cover stretched over it but perhaps that's just how they were designed.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2022)

Yours for just £18,000! 





__





						Ford Cortina cars for sale | PistonHeads UK
					

Looking for a Ford Cortina? Find your ideal Ford Cortina from top dealers and private sellers in your area with PistonHeads Classifieds.




					www.pistonheads.com


----------



## dessiato (Mar 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Yours for just £18,000!
> View attachment 312425
> 
> 
> ...


I’d actually think about that if I had the spare cash.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2022)

It looks in beautiful condition, but £18 for that. It's crazy.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 1, 2022)

Looking at it carefully, if the 19k miles is correct there’s a lot of niggling faults.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It looks in beautiful condition, but £18 for that. It's crazy.


I’m not sure there is much Correlation between asking prices and selling prices of “classic” cars. (Many years ago I had a huge fight with an insurance company over the value of an Alfa GTV6)


----------



## dessiato (Mar 1, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I’m not sure there is much Correlation between asking prices and selling prices of “classic” cars. (Many years ago I had a huge fight with an insurance company over the value of an Alfa GTV6)


It’s always the case.

I‘ve told this story before. I had a Rover 600 when I insured it they told me a value and that’s what they insured it at. Unfortunately I had a very big accident in it and it was a write off. When it came to the pay out they offered half what they’d valued it at 3 months previously.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 1, 2022)

dessiato said:


> It’s always the case.
> 
> I‘ve told this story before. I had a Rover 600 when I insured it they told me a value and that’s what they insured it at. Unfortunately I had a very big accident in it and it was a write off. When it came to the pay out they offered half what they’d valued it at 3 months previously.


Same happened to me with a MkII Cortina that got stolen and wrapped round a lamppost.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 1, 2022)

dessiato said:


> It’s always the case.
> 
> I‘ve told this story before. I had a Rover 600 when I insured it they told me a value and that’s what they insured it at. Unfortunately I had a very big accident in it and it was a write off. When it came to the pay out they offered half what they’d valued it at 3 months previously.


Yes, I got “professional” valuations done for the Alfa and got an increased offer..but insurers uses Parkers, and depreciate if there are not enough trade sales..


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I’m not sure there is much Correlation between asking prices and selling prices of “classic” cars. (Many years ago I had a huge fight with an insurance company over the value of an Alfa GTV6)


Someone I know recently had his 3L 916 written off. His insurers started by offering 3000. He settled on 8250. Before he got the settlement, someone had bought it for 750ish I think and has repaired it himself to better than what it was before the accident.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2022)

Here you go, reborn 🥰


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Here you go, reborn 🥰
> View attachment 312430


Mine looked like this one


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2022)

I've a mate with a white 6, lovely car. A cloverleaf as well.  That looks like Brooklands?


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 1, 2022)

Saw a lovely old MG in a car park on Sunday but the owners were sitting in it so no photos for you


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 2, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Looking at it carefully, if the 19k miles is correct there’s a lot of niggling faults.



bad thick paint job, valance rot, some interesting curves in that front wing at the light that suggest filler, door cards with goodmans speakers- maybe period but yeh.

eta, the snapped cam belt  suggests its has hardly been maintained well/ properly- its a simple job but critical - which means the rest of the supple gubbins like hoses are probably ropey as well


----------



## dessiato (Mar 3, 2022)

For sale near me in Scotland. 2.8 injection, 98k, storage since 2007, recently put back on road MoT to Jan 23. £12k


----------



## hash tag (Mar 3, 2022)

That dash board 😁


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 4, 2022)

My parents council house bathroom was that colour in the 80s and I'd rather spend time in that than that car.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 5, 2022)

dessiato said:


> For sale near me in Scotland. 2.8 injection,View attachment 312626View attachment 312627View attachment 312628 98k, storage since 2007, recently put back on road MoT to Jan 23. £12k


12K? Fuck me, the world is mad.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 5, 2022)

The only reasonably priced classic I've seen recently was a 1930's A30 on bangers and cash that went for £1400 or there abouts. Most classics are now very silly money. Minors can be mid teens up to 30.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 5, 2022)

Had a triumph herald behind me earlier today, annoyingly I keep missing the chance to photograph cars


----------



## hash tag (Mar 5, 2022)

Shame it wasn't a vitesse but hey


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 5, 2022)

It could have been for all I’d know. I saw the make only and googled the models when I got home so Herald is my best guess


----------



## dessiato (Mar 5, 2022)

Saw this on another car group. I know it's not strictly what this thread is about, but thought you'd enjoy the pic anyway.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 5, 2022)

This one lives down the other end of my road, liked for the ‘Turbo’ graphics, general boxiness and early 80s vintage. Shame about the offset plate though.



(A Renault 18)


----------



## dessiato (Mar 6, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> This one lives down the other end of my road, liked for the ‘Turbo’ graphics, general boxiness and early 80s vintage. Shame about the offset plate though.
> 
> View attachment 313042
> 
> (A Renault 18)


Is it really an 18 turbo, or just graphics? I agree about the plate, it spoils an otherwise good looking car.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 6, 2022)

1990 nissan pau


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 6, 2022)

Front end looks a bit like a figaro, but a bit Niva-like from the side. I like it.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2022)

It was a clean car but very basic; check those wing mirrors and door hinges. 
Reviewing the pics, is that a small drip of oil underneath the front in the second pic?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 7, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It was a clean car but very basic; check those wing mirrors and door hinges.
> Reviewing the pics, is that a small drip of oil underneath the front in the second pic?


Given where it is I think it is unlikely to be from this car. It’s too far forward.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 8, 2022)

This came up on my classic car feed. Must be more than 30 years since I last saw a Borgward.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 8, 2022)

not sure i've met one of them


----------



## dessiato (Mar 8, 2022)

Another from my feed. I remember there being one close to where I lived when I was about 12


----------



## Leafster (Mar 8, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not sure i've met one of them


For some reason, when I was a kid my dad used to point them out to me. We didn't see them often but I think their rarity in the UK was one of the reasons he always he always commented.


----------



## A380 (Mar 9, 2022)

Wasn’t sure where to post this ( From social media). Picture of a Lancia  Zero .


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2022)

Was that in Durham?
Beautiful Alfa behind it.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 9, 2022)

Sorry for post a link; the prices are crazy for this little lot. 24 picks from Artcurial’s Rétromobile 2022 sale | Classic & Sports Car
£25,000 for this!

I won't be greedy or go over the top and Ill even ignore the two Alfa's. I would be very happy with this gorgeous Alpine, please.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2022)

There’s some great cars there

A relative had one of these


There’s one of these in the local Citroen dealer,



There was one of these in a garage showroom in Santo Tirso when I lived there.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 11, 2022)

For sale near me Cortina Mk1 with a 2.8 Capri engine in it.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 12, 2022)

On the subject of capris - spotted in Newton Abbot today


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 12, 2022)

dessiato said:


> For sale near me in Scotland. 2.8 injection,View attachment 312626View attachment 312627View attachment 312628 98k, storage since 2007, recently put back on road MoT to Jan 23. £12k


That lot import tons of old fords from South Africa.


----------



## Griff (Mar 12, 2022)

On the subject of Facel Vega as the above prototype is up for auction, we had an HK500 for our wedding car in 1998.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2022)

Needing no introduction


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Needing no introductionView attachment 314208View attachment 314209


A bit of a mash-up reply, covering the random anecdotes and friendofdorothy ’s bbc car dilemma…a friend’s mother worked for the BBC and had one of those. One day it was realised that no one had arranged a car to pickup Ronnie Corbett, so she was dispatched in her car at the last minute. He was very insulted at the diminutive car and refused to get in.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 13, 2022)

Found a triumph this weekend too. Doubled back to get some pics - not great sorry cos of strong sunlight


----------



## hash tag (Mar 13, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> A bit of a mash-up reply, covering the random anecdotes and friendofdorothy ’s bbc car dilemma…a friend’s mother worked for the BBC and had one of those. One day it was realised that no one had arranged a car to pickup Ronnie Corbett, so she was dispatched in her car at the last minute. He was very insulted at the diminutive car and refused to get in.


No surprise there. There was a small petrol station on the Shirley Road. My ma was queuing for petrol there and he turned up, not expecting to queue with a dont you know who I am attitude.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> No surprise there. There was a small petrol station on the Shirley Road. My ma was queuing for petrol there and he turned up, not expecting to queue with a dont you know who I am attitude.


He always seemed OK when I used to see him in Waitrose in Sanderstead.


----------



## nick (Mar 14, 2022)

Perhaps because it was a large Waitrose, whereas both the Fiat 500 and the petrol station on Shirley road were "small"?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 14, 2022)

When he lived near my parents-in-law’s house he was always pleasant when they met him, they said.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 14, 2022)

His wife Anne was lovely, so I am told. Maybe in Waitrose  he was soaking up all the adoration of the fans


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 14, 2022)

Facebook Marketplace has now figured out that I like looking at cars of a certain vintage and has served me up with the following gems today:

Unfamiliar with this model (before my time) but like the style;



Nutty cortina pick-up, a South African import;


Pleasingly underwhelming Triumph Acclaim.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Pleasingly underwhelming Triumph Acclaim.



in british leyland 'light sludge brown'


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 14, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> in british leyland 'light sludge brown'


Oh god.  I once had a "hand me down" Talbot Horizon in "light sludge brown".
I had it for about three months before the MOT was due.  The estimate for fixing it came in at about 4 times the value of the car.  I drove it back to the relative who had kindly passed it on to me and parked it on their drive.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 14, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Oh god. I once had a "hand me down" Talbot Horizon in "light sludge brown".



alternatives included

dark sludge brown



and hearing aid beige



an honorary 'uncle' had one just like that.  pleh.


----------



## Griff (Mar 15, 2022)

Think that BL brown was called Russet Brown. Had a 3.9 litre V8 conversion rubber bumper MGB GT in that colour many years ago. 

That car was a right laugh.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Facebook Marketplace has now figured out that I like looking at cars of a certain vintage and has served me up with the following gems today:
> 
> Unfamiliar with this model (before my time) but like the style;
> 
> ...


I see why the Corsair is showing Km rather than miles, its a left hooker. Last time I saw one was at the NEC last year, cant remember the last time I saw one on the road.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 15, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Found a triumph this weekend too. Doubled back to get some pics - not great sorry cos of strong sunlight
> 
> View attachment 314250



My grandad had one of those. Different colour scheme though. 

I learnt to drive in it. Apologies to anyone driving in Winchester in the early 80s


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I see why the Corsair is showing Km rather than miles, its a left hooker. Last time I saw one was at the NEC last year, cant remember the last time I saw one on the road.


The ad says it’s imported from Sweden. I imagine they use a lot of road salt up that way so would be very surprised if it’s not quite rotten in places.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 20, 2022)

Looked out my window and saw this:



A FIAT 2300, by Pininfarina if I remember correctly.

Not the one outside my window, but a better shot:


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2022)

Just come up on my auction feed



about €48k


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 24, 2022)

Room for the kids too. Proper family motor that.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 24, 2022)

It is the 2+2 after all. But puts children or animals in something like an etype 😮


----------



## Leafster (Mar 24, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Room for the kids too. Proper family motor that.





hash tag said:


> It is the 2+2 after all. But who puts children or animals in something like an e type 😮


I was occasionally driven to school in one. It was that colour too!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 24, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I was occasionally driven to school in one. It was that colour too!


Not in the rain I hope. The electrics were never brilliant in them and they are prone to the odd leak.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Not in the rain I hope. The electrics were never brilliant in them and they are prone to the odd leak.


That may have had something to do with why I got driven to school in one. My dad was a mechanic and ran a garage. You have to test drive them once you've fixed them!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 24, 2022)

Real Jags from this evening's walk. ( They also had a red e type ).


----------



## dessiato (Mar 24, 2022)

What waste of a car.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 24, 2022)

Maybe it was saved from scrap.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Maybe it was saved from scrap.


Perhaps, but if you’re going to put that much effort and money into a car, at least make it drivable


----------



## BassJunkie (Mar 24, 2022)

It'll be on air will it not?


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 24, 2022)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 315721
> 
> What waste of a car.


#lowlife


----------



## dessiato (Mar 24, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> It'll be on air will it not?


Hopefully.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 25, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Perhaps, but if you’re going to put that much effort and money into a car, at least make it drivable


Air bag suspension. Fairly effective anti-theft system.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 27, 2022)

Saw this in my village when driving home.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 30, 2022)

Abandoned in the recently-liberated Trostyanets, Ukraine.  Thought there might be some love for it here.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 30, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Abandoned in the recently-liberated Trostyanets, Ukraine.  Thought there might be some love for it here.
> 
> View attachment 316380


They're for sale in UK again. Someone imports upgraded versions. It was on a (this?) thread a few weeks ago. They're good money.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 30, 2022)

While out buying car spares last week I called in a local unit I’ve not used recently.
On my way out I noticed another unit that has been closed for years, now open and occupied.
Outside on the yard stood six Capris, various models in a state of dismantle/rebuild. From where I was I could see two more in the unit.
I will try and get pictures when possible, I might need permission from the proprietors first though.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 31, 2022)

Barn find 


			https://www.autoevolution.com/news/possibly-the-world-s-only-lotus-cortina-mk1-convertible-has-been-hiding-for-40-years-185065.html


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 31, 2022)

dessiato said:


> They're for sale in UK again. Someone imports upgraded versions. It was on a (this?) thread a few weeks ago. They're good money.



Left hand drive only though 

E2a: And obviously the guy can't get any more stock in at the moment. Only three left.


----------



## gosub (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 31, 2022)

I don’t know why I was thinking about this, but I’ll post it here..the most desirable of motoring optional extras 









						Vinyl roof - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## dessiato (Apr 1, 2022)

Some interesting stuff is coming up on one of my classic car sites.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 1, 2022)

How about this? Anyone fancy a summer holiday? We could go where the sun shines brightly, where the sea is blue. You've seen it in the movies...


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2022)

I'd forgotten these and would quite fancy one. 2 sold on bangers and cash last night, one for about £21500!


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Room for the kids too. Proper family motor that.



Indeed it is. My dad had a succession of those in the 60s and 70s. Up until my brother and I were too big to fit in the back.


----------



## MrCurry (Apr 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I'd forgotten these and would quite fancy one. 2 sold on bangers and cash last night, one for about £21500!
> View attachment 316631


There’s a somewhat more rough looking one on a Swedish classifieds site for £4,500 if you fancy importing it and turning a profit 









						Blocket - Sveriges största marknadsplats, bilar, bostäder, möbler m.m.
					






					www.blocket.se


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2022)

Not allowed any more cars 🙄


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2022)

In Northwich, an unknown jap sports car with scissor doors


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2022)

In the moneyed streets of Knutsford, a Noble


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> In the moneyed streets of Knutsford, a Noble
> View attachment 316692



wouldn't it be far more cost effective just to get a t-shirt that says 'TWAT' ?

(the owner of that thing, not you)


----------



## blairsh (Apr 1, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I'd forgotten these and would quite fancy one. 2 sold on bangers and cash last night, one for about £21500!
> View attachment 316631


Opel Manta? When i was about 7 i knew someone whose dad had one, i fucking loved it.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> wouldn't it be far more cost effective just to get a t-shirt that says 'TWAT' ?
> 
> (the owner of that thing, not you)


The streets of central knutsford are tiny. The driver looked terrified of it 😟


----------



## dessiato (Apr 4, 2022)

Barn find:








						GARAGE FIND 1965 HUMBER SCEPTRE 1600cc 75K 2 OWNER OFF ROAD 40 YRS EASY RESTO  | eBay
					

GARAGE FIND 1965 HUMBER SCEPTRE. 1600cc ENGINE - TURNS OVER NOT SEIZED. THIS WOULD MAKE AN EASY RESTO PROJECT. THE BOOT FLOOR AND INNER WINGS ETC ARE SPOT ON - CHECK THE PICTURES. ORIGINALLY FROM WALES THEN THE OWNERS MOVED TO LONDON IN 1979 WHERE THE CAR WAS USED UPTO 1982 BEFORE BEING PUT INTO...



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2022)

Not seen one of these I  years. This one is for sale near me, 7k.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2022)

Barn find.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 5, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Not seen one of these I  years. This one is for sale near me, 7k.
> 
> View attachment 317303View attachment 317304


get down there and buy it with the speed of a rapier!


----------



## nick (Apr 5, 2022)

ooh - I remember my mum had a sunbeam Raper. It was cool because it had a button on the steering column that gave it another gear, or overdrive or something (I was young at the time and hazy on the details )


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 5, 2022)

saw a late 80s saab 900 parked today, but wasn't in a position to take a photo


----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2022)

nick said:


> ooh - I remember my mum had a sunbeam Raper. It was cool because it had a button on the steering column that gave it another gear, or overdrive or something (I was young at the time and hazy on the details )


Overdrive on third and fourth


----------



## spitfire (Apr 5, 2022)

dessiato said:


> View attachment 315721
> 
> What waste of a car.



Maybe it's on the sun?


----------



## plurker (Apr 5, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> saw a late 80s saab 900 parked today, but wasn't in a position to take a photo



Here you go.
(I need to get that damn dent fixed)


----------



## dessiato (Apr 6, 2022)

This was my SAAB, I wish I’d kept it. In France, and in Brighton


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 6, 2022)

Some of them hillman / sunbeams have the much sought after holbay engines


----------



## dessiato (Apr 11, 2022)

ERA turbo mini.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 12, 2022)

Field report: Portugal, April 2022.

Spotted so far: Ford Orion, Several Corsas with a boot (sold as the heavily twocked Nova in the U.K.), 2CV, a nice old boxy Fiat Panda (always parked round the corner from the inlaw’s beach flat).

Not spotted: Renault 5 / Renault 4.  A couple of years back there were at least half a dozen 5s in the town, but none sighted yet. Either growing prosperity or Covid bumping off the grandads.

Photos may follow.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 12, 2022)

Some nice memories there of family cars we had.

My Grandad had a Ford Orion (they seemed to be rarely seen even at the time), before that it was a Vauxhall chevette. My folks had a Renault 5 then a Panda.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 13, 2022)

My "family" car back in the day was an Orion Ghia 1.6i. It was fine.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 14, 2022)

Orions ended up in some ridiculously high insurance category due to frequent theft, so were never an affordable banger and most scrapped early, hence so few about in the U.K.

Might have been the car which you could break into by sticking half a tennis ball over the lock and by kicking it hard to pop out the central locking with the air pressure, that was definitely some type of Ford car from that era.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2022)

One of my students told me his grandad just bought a Sierra Cosworth.

I'd assumed the last one of them was abandoned upside down in a ditch in about 1998.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 16, 2022)

Headed to brooklands and saw this


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 16, 2022)

At the Brenzett aeronautical museum - my dad thinks his Dad had one of these in the mid to late 50s

Not sure why it’s wrong way up


----------



## BassJunkie (Apr 16, 2022)

Walking through Skopje this morning in an attempt to find a means of travelling to Thessaloniki tomorrow (a story in itself) we found these beauties lined up (among others) and I think they match the title of this thread.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 16, 2022)

Fab stuff, BassJunkie, thanks for that.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 16, 2022)

There were lots of old cars at brooklands today from McLaren's, to Ferrari, a1930's Alfa, Austin 7's etc. And this, a make I've never seen before. Anyone?


----------



## waxoyl (Apr 16, 2022)

local mot station last week,


----------



## dessiato (Apr 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> There were lots of old cars at brooklands today from McLaren's, to Ferrari, a1930's Alfa, Austin 7's etc. And this, a make I've never seen before. Anyone?
> View attachment 318840


Borgward?

Mrs D was a member there, we loved the special events. Sitting on the balcony looking over the area...


----------



## hash tag (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 16, 2022)

Just a few of the many 3 wheelers on show. A great turn out from them.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2022)

Hillman Minx. Spotless, but the driver and his kids had to get out and push it into this parking space.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> My "family" car back in the day was an Orion Ghia 1.6i. It was fine.


just an xr3i with wooden door cappings really. I loved them


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 23, 2022)

I saw an Austin Maestro in the wild today. White, ‘L’ reg (which is later than I thought they got to). Kudos to whoever has made the effort to keep something so mediocre on the road. Looked like a youngish driver and fairly well kept so I’m guessing it’s in safe hands.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 23, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Field report: Portugal, April 2022.
> 
> Spotted so far: Ford Orion, Several Corsas with a boot (sold as the heavily twocked Nova in the U.K.), 2CV, a nice old boxy Fiat Panda (always parked round the corner from the inlaw’s beach flat).
> 
> ...


Final report:


Volvo 340 saloon, putrid green finish


Did see a few of these in the end, at least two still in town.


Something sporty snapped through the rear windscreen. Basically anything with a black numberplate in Portugal is from before something like 1987, so always catches my eye. Tempted to suggest it’s an 80s Porsche from when they went a bit boxy, but I’ll probably get slapped down by people who know stuff about cars.


Very tidy Corolla


Another ‘black plate’ snapped from a moving car.


a ‘4’ in some kind of municipal use.


A Corsa (Nova in the U.K.)
eta: particularly fond of the ‘Swing’ model branding. We don’t see as much of it these days. A friend had a Nissan Micra ‘Vibe’ edition which had some impressively shit graphics. More of this sort of thing.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 24, 2022)

The red car isn't a Porsche. It's a much rarer Matra Murena. They were made from parts from mainly Peugeot Citroen group. They were three seater with the three seats in a single row. They were slow and underpowered. Generally a poor car all round. Their main advantage was that they were plastic.


----------



## Chz (Apr 24, 2022)

dessiato said:


> The red car isn't a Porsche. It's a much rarer Matra Murena. They were made from parts from mainly Peugeot Citroen group. They were three seater with the three seats in a single row. They were slow and underpowered. Generally a poor car all round. Their main advantage was that they were plastic.


Matra. Never knowingly out-weirded by Citroen. Guy across the road from me has an Avantime and it's just _weird. _Like someone watched that episode of The Simpsons where Homer designs a car and thought "What if we did that, but made it halfway aerodynamic?"


----------



## dessiato (Apr 24, 2022)

I used to want one of these. Comfortable long distance cruiser, the Rover 827 Vitesse



This one is for sale on ebay


----------



## DownwardDog (Apr 24, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I used to want one of these. Comfortable long distance cruiser, the Rover 827 Vitesse
> 
> View attachment 319876
> 
> This one is for sale on ebay



Cock Piss Partridge


----------



## dessiato (Apr 24, 2022)

A propos the black plates in Portugal, IIRC, it was changed round about 1992.


----------



## stdP (Apr 24, 2022)

A couple of nice spots today. The first was a Lotus Elan which I managed to miss completely as it sped past.

Secondly, I was finally able to get a shot of the Stag that appeared ages back and then vanished - today it seems to have returned, and I think with a brand new roof.

Also saw what I think is a very aged Volvo "Amazon" (as far as wikipedia calls it) near a mate's house. Said mate often sees the car bozzing around, and the owner was doing some cleaning on it this afternoon, hence the open door. Despite the missing trim, the car was otherwise fairly spotless, if well worn. Not sure if the Westfalia behind it belonged to the same owner though but nice to see them together.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 24, 2022)

dessiato said:


> A propos the black plates in Portugal, IIRC, it was changed round about 1992.


& some older vehicles have had the black plates replaced, perhaps as a way of making the car look newer (I’ve seen white ones with dates like 84 on them).

When did black plates stop in the U.K., very early 70s?  Older cars can keep them as some sort of grandfather right, though I’ve definitely seen a few on newer ones that shouldn’t be there and are probably illegal.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 24, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> & some older vehicles have had the black plates replaced, perhaps as a way of making the car look newer (I’ve seen white ones with dates like 84 on them).
> 
> When did black plates stop in the U.K., very early 70s?  Older cars can keep them as some sort of grandfather right, though I’ve definitely seen a few on newer ones that shouldn’t be there and are probably illegal.


According to DVLA it was 1973. There's a website which covers the history of number plates.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> & some older vehicles have had the black plates replaced, perhaps as a way of making the car look newer (I’ve seen white ones with dates like 84 on them).
> 
> When did black plates stop in the U.K., very early 70s?  Older cars can keep them as some sort of grandfather right, though I’ve definitely seen a few on newer ones that shouldn’t be there and are probably illegal.



Funnily enough, this came up on a bus forum a week or so back.  

According to Wikipedia, "retroreflective plates were specified in British Standard BS AU 145 in 1967. These were white on the front and yellow on the rear of the vehicle, with black characters. White/yellow retro-reflective plates became a legal requirement for most newly-registered vehicles on 1 January 1973" 

there had been a few experiments allowing reflective plates a year or so before that, involving (possibly among others) Thames Valley (bus company) double deck coaches that did the Reading - London limited stop service - the buses carried some sort of letter from the ministry of transport in case plod asked awkward questions.

This means that vehicles new between 1967-ish and 31.12.72 could carry either reflective or white on black plates.   

For replacement plates, the general rule is that older vehicles may have newer style plates fitted, but newer vehicles can't have older style.

However, white on black plates were allowed on buses (not coaches) until about the mid 80s, as in


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2022)

dessiato said:


> According to DVLA it was 1973. There's a website which covers the history of number plates.



yes, there's a couple -



			U.K. and R.O.I. Vehicle Registration Marks
		


and

Car registration letter codes 1900-1972 (the latter is good for giving a rough idea of when pre 1963 registrations were issued)


----------



## dessiato (Apr 24, 2022)

Thinking of number plates, the first ones I had where VHT 149 this was the white on black, and CNU 87B which was the white/yellow. I also had 16 NML, DJV 70C, 789 GAL. I wish I'd still got these. The earliest I remember was HRH 188 on one of my father's cars.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 24, 2022)

dessiato said:


> The earliest I remember was HRH 188 on one of my father's cars





you're related to royalty?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 25, 2022)

Barn find, 1956 Silver Cloud by James Young:



If I had the money, I'd be in line for this. It was a dream car for me when I was a kid.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 25, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Barn find, 1956 Silver Cloud by James Young:
> 
> View attachment 320072
> 
> If I had the money, I'd be in line for this. It was a dream car for me when I was a kid.


The first car I ever rode in with electric windows was a Silver Cloud back in the 1960s.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2022)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in car porn or here. It fits both for me.

1966 Wolseley 16/60 convertible. Rare as hen's teeth.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 26, 2022)

Nah. If you want to go for an elegant convertable tourer of that period but don't fancy or can't stretch to the likes of Bentley, I would sooner go for a Daimler


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Nah. If you want to go for an elegant convertable tourer of that period but don't fancy or can't stretch to the likes of Bentley, I would sooner go for a Daimler
> View attachment 320186


Bit flashy, but nice.


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Bit flashy, but nice.




Diana Dors' Delahaye was 'flashy'.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2022)

Griff said:


> View attachment 320197
> 
> Diana Dors' Delayaye was 'flashy'.


That‘s ugly.


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2022)

Can't say I'm that keen meself.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2022)

Griff said:


> Can't say I'm that keen meself.


Looking at the wheelbase, and thinking about how narrow it probably is, it’ll probably handle and ride badly.


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 26, 2022)

Saw this when stationary on the motorway this morning


----------



## hash tag (Apr 26, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Saw this when stationary on the motorway this morning
> 
> View attachment 320226


Very trendy round these parts. Fancy getting one? I'm guessing this is between £35 & £50,000 Joe Macari


----------



## hash tag (Apr 26, 2022)

Found it via another means 😱








						1970 Fiat 595 Abarth Esse-Esse For Sale | Car And Classic
					

Italo-Austrian Carlo Abarth established Abarth & C. S.p.A. in 1949 as an Italian racing car and road car manufacturer. The company began developing and racing cars based on the 204 sports car that they obtained from the Cisitalia liquidation. In 1951 the company moved its headquarters to Turin...




					www.carandclassic.com


----------



## dessiato (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m not sure why I keep getting notifications of barn finds, they’re often interesting though.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 27, 2022)

Feel free with that thing.


----------



## Chz (Apr 27, 2022)

I like a 944 and all (more on a grins per dollar basis than outright sexiness), but I think it's possibly easier to find one that's still in better nick than that for a low price.

I was very close to getting a 944 S2 and decided on a 635CSi as a prettier, if much heavier (srsly, it's nearly half a ton more) option.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 27, 2022)

Chz said:


> I like a 944 and all (more on a grins per dollar basis than outright sexiness), but I think it's possibly easier to find one that's still in better nick than that for a low price.
> 
> I was very close to getting a 944 S2 and decided on a 635CSi as a prettier, if much heavier (srsly, it's nearly half a ton more) option.


If you look at the performance of a 944 and compare it to a 911 of similar age, the 944 has a better all round performance. They'll out handle the 911, and will hold it in a straight-line


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2022)

But I know which one I'd prefer...


----------



## dessiato (Apr 27, 2022)

Griff said:


> View attachment 320294
> 
> But I know which one I'd prefer...


Me too. The 911 is just more charismatic.


----------



## Chz (Apr 27, 2022)

I'd agree the 911 is certainly the more attractive car, but those years (mid 80s - early 90s) are when it got a reputation as a bit of a widowmaker. Power went up, but the rear end got awfully slippy for a while before they figured out how to tame the beast.


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2022)

Must have been around 1986 when I was 20 and working for a right bastard (courier co. owner) in Great Russell Street who bought a new 3.2 Carrerra in Guards Red. 
One day he asked me to park it for him which terrfied me as I had to drive it up and round the one way system round Holborn and Centre Point. 
A couple of minutes in though and it was fucking brilliant.  Made a lovely noise and really pinned you to the seat when you dabbed the throttle. 
Going down the ramp of the NCP was scarey though. 

First thing he said when I gave him his keys back was "Did ya scratch it?"


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2022)

A real cutie seen on today's walk.


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2022)

Looks up A30's for sale. As nice as this one is, is there not a little mistake regarding the engine in this ad? Austin A30


----------



## dessiato (May 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Looks up A30's for sale. As nice as this one is, is there not a little mistake regarding the engine in this ad? Austin A30


Unlikely. The 1275 was a BMC A series engine and the block was shared across a number of sizes. It's quiet possible it was a straight swap. The A series, from memory, I'd need to check to be certain, had sizes from about 800cc to 1500cc.


----------



## dessiato (May 2, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Unlikely. The 1275 was a BMC A series engine and the block was shared across a number of sizes. It's quiet possible it was a straight swap. The A series, from memory, I'd need to check to be certain, had sizes from about 800cc to 1500cc.


Just checked, 1275 was the biggest A series.


----------



## hash tag (May 2, 2022)

In the top half of and it says a 1275 engine and in specs below 803cc 🤔


----------



## dessiato (May 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> In the top half of and it says a 1275 engine and in specs below 803cc 🤔


I didn't notice that. If it's a Midget then I'd assume it's 1275. But...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 2, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Unlikely. The 1275 was a BMC A series engine and the block was shared across a number of sizes. It's quiet possible it was a straight swap. The A series, from memory, I'd need to check to be certain, had sizes from about 800cc to 1500cc.


I don’t think you could bore out an A-series to quite 1500…I think 1275 was the biggest factory size


----------



## dessiato (May 2, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I don’t think you could bore out an A-series to quite 1500…I think 1275 was the biggest factory size


You are right. I checked, and corrected what I said in my next post.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 2, 2022)

dessiato said:


> You are right. I checked, and corrected what I said in my next post.


For some reason I think it was possible to get to about 1400…I guess a lot of us had a-series cars in the 80s we wanted to make go faster. Who didn’t try putting twin carbs on a mini…they would pass anything on the road excepts a petrol station ⛽️


----------



## dessiato (May 2, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> For some reason I think it was possible to get to about 1400…I guess a lot of us had a-series cars in the 80s we wanted to make go faster. Who didn’t try putting twin carbs on a mini…they would pass anything on the road excepts a petrol station ⛽️


I had an MG Metro with a 1275. It was never quite quick enough.

A friend had a low light, 803, Morris Minor. He put a 1300 Sprite in it. He dropped it down a roadworks hole. It might have been wise to have sorted the brakes too.


----------



## Chz (May 3, 2022)

There's a Gen 2 Audi 100 I see around here sometimes. Not really my sort of car, and in that shit brown that was popular a way back when. But it's in top shape, and obviously someone's first love or something like that. I fully appreciate the car, even if I don't want one myself.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 3, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> I don’t think you could bore out an A-series to quite 1500…I think 1275 was the biggest factory size



You can put the head off a BMW K1100 bike on them (as the bore centres are identical) to make a 16V DOHC A-Series.

The A-Series was also developed by Datsun/Nissan into the SR series which went out to 2.0L and made over 200hp in OEM turbo form with the SR20DET.


----------



## steeplejack (May 3, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Very trendy round these parts. Fancy getting one? I'm guessing this is between £35 & £50,000 Joe Macari



You can get the Zastava "Fića" version in the Balkans in top condition for 5-10000 euros. Several companies restore them and there ws a real Fića craze a few years ago.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 3, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I had an MG Metro with a 1275. It was never quite quick enough.
> 
> A friend had a low light, 803, Morris Minor. He put a 1300 Sprite in it. He dropped it down a roadworks hole. It might have been wise to have sorted the brakes too.


I learned to drive on a Mini 1275GT…the ultimate grand tourer 🙄
The first  car I bought was a Morris Traveller with the 1100 a-series. 
I did have a Mini City for a few years in the 90s.
I don’t think I’d want to go back..but they were good days


----------



## ringo (May 3, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I had an MG Metro with a 1275. It was never quite quick enough.
> 
> A friend had a low light, 803, Morris Minor. He put a 1300 Sprite in it. He dropped it down a roadworks hole. It might have been wise to have sorted the brakes too.


I learned to drive and passed my test in my mums Mini. An 850 maybe? The smallest engined one.
Drove her MG Metro for years after that. It never quite lived up to the MG badge did it?


----------



## hash tag (May 3, 2022)

I watched an old 5th gear earlier where they reviewed remade minis, one electric, one petrol, one even had a whole new bloody shell. They were both North of 50k. 
dessiato want another 1275 mini? ** NOW SOLD ** Very Special 1971 MK3 Cooper S 1275 ** Two Owners In 51 Years ** – Richard Williams Classic Mini's


----------



## dessiato (May 3, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I watched an old 5th gear earlier where they reviewed remade minis, one electric, one petrol, one even had a whole new bloody shell. They were both North of 50k.
> dessiato want another 1275 mini? ** NOW SOLD ** Very Special 1971 MK3 Cooper S 1275 ** Two Owners In 51 Years ** – Richard Williams Classic Mini's


I’ve had several Minis, including a Countryman. Very good, for their day, but any one of the three bad accidents I’ve had I’d not have got out alive. The last two of which one took off the front and back of my Rover, and the one in which a truck didn’t stop and rammed me taking 4” off the back of my Peugeot 405…well, I’d not be here now.


----------



## dessiato (May 7, 2022)

Centaur, ugly looking thing.


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2022)

There were quite a few classic cars on the road near me today, so many that I am sure there must have been some event nearby. Sadly I can't seem to find out on Google so I have probably missed it. 

There was a lovely open top classic, an original Mini and a 2002 BMW and a few others.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 7, 2022)

Saw a few oldies (proper vintage not 80s etc.) on the roads round Bristol today too, but it was a lovely morning so probably perfect for a run out in the hobby car rather than a specific event.


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2022)

At the historic commercial vehicle run in Brighton today, we found Kermit, looking very green


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2022)

Just got a notification that this is for sale:



Another I really want.


----------



## DownwardDog (May 13, 2022)

Is it a manual? Very sound investment if so. 968s are slept on at the moment.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> Is it a manual? Very sound investment if so. 968s are slept on at the moment.


It is.


----------



## MrCurry (May 13, 2022)

It’s just down the road from me. Maybe I should stick it in my garage.








						Blocket - Sveriges största marknadsplats, bilar, bostäder, möbler m.m.
					






					www.blocket.se


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> It’s just down the road from me. Maybe I should stick it in my garage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not till I win the lottery today so I can buy it. It’s bloody gorgeous. I’d love to own it. I’d drive it too, it shouldn’t be kept in a garage.


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2022)

Modern Porsches are not my thing, but you can still drive it and keep it in a garage, Judging by the number of cars I have seen seriously damaged while parked overnight in the street I would say it is to be recomended.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Modern Porsches are not my thing, but you can still drive it and keep it in a garage, Judging by the number of cars I have seen seriously damaged while parked overnight in the street I would say it is to be recomended.



I meant it would be used rather than just parked up looking pretty. IMO cars are better being used even if it means they're not perfect. Of course there are exceptions to this rule.

A friend of mine had someone walk up his drive, past his BMW, to vandalise his Porsche parked in front of it. A particularly specific act of vandalism.


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2022)

Mine 😂


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2022)

One of the over night hit and runs I know of. This got written off by insurers. Another Alfisti bought it back from insurers and had it back on the road within a week or two. Coincidentally, the owner has now gone to the dark side and bought an old Porsche.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> One of the over night hit and runs I know of. This got written off by insurers. Another Alfisti bought it back from insurers and had it back on the road within a week or two. Coincidentally, the owner has now gone to the dark side and bought an old Porsche.


I do like a nice Alfa


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2022)

Can't beat em. Be warned, once they are in your blood it's difficult to shake them off


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Can't beat em. Be warned, once they are in your blood it's difficult to shake them off


I also like the 1970s Fiat too. The time they were nice sporty, for the day, little cars.


----------



## Griff (May 13, 2022)

Was looking around for some ULEZ exempt cars yesterday and there were some nice Fulvias that seem reasonably priced, but this one leapt out at me, a 1600 HF. 









						1972 Lancia Fulvia HF 1600 LUSSO For Sale
					

1972 Lancia Fulvia HF 1600 LUSSO For Sale, £59,950 1972 L...




					www.carandclassic.com
				




Absolutely gorgeous, but cannot imagine how expensive it probably is.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

Griff said:


> Was looking around for some ULEZ exempt cars yesterday and there were some nice Fulvias that seem reasonably priced, but this one leapt out at me, a 1600 HF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend had a red one. It was great fun to drive but a dog-leg first made it a pig to get off the line, but once it did it was great. Downside to them was that you could get the front sub-frame to crack in hard, rough road, driving. The give away was cracking on the front wings at the top of the arches. But what a car.

There was a spider version which was beautiful.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

And a Zagato version


----------



## Griff (May 13, 2022)

Not sure I'm that keen on those roof conversions.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

Just seen this. I remember, and can name, all of these. I loved rooting around in a scrapyard. Coming out with bits you had to work for to get off, then finding out it was a piece of shit. I got a collection of badges this way.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 13, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Just seen this. I remember, and can name, all of these. I loved rooting around in a scrapyard. Coming out with bits you had to work for to get off, then finding out it was a piece of shit. I got a collection of badges this way.
> 
> View attachment 322470


I always wanted a Triumph Herald...the Austin A30 had the winged A that opened the bonnet...and the Austin 1100 had that thermometer type speedo. I leaned to drive in a mini...my first car was a Morris 1000. Never liked Hillmans...so you can keep those


----------



## hash tag (May 13, 2022)

dessiato said:


> And a Zagato version
> 
> View attachment 322448


Thank you. One of the cars a mate has bought is a white/cream hard top zagato. Beautiful. Good engines in Lancia's, light bodies/rust buckets, hence no more new lancias in the UK. Good drivers cars I believe.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Thank you. One of the cars a mate has bought is a white/cream hard top zagato. Beautiful. Good engines in Lancia's, light bodies/rust buckets, hence no more new lancias in the UK. Good drivers cars I believe.


Hmmm
Lancia Gamma?
“ Its all-aluminum construction was underengineered, and any minor problems with one of the engine’s peripherals had a tendency to cascade and result in total failure. And speaking of peripherals, instead of being driven off the crank pulley as with most cars, the power steering pump was connected to the left timing belt, and when an additional load was placed on the pump—say, the steering was turned to full lock—the timing belt snapped under the strain, and, well, you can imagine the carnage that ensued.”








						The Lancia Gamma Is a Pretty, Terrible Car
					

Sharp Pininfarina styling and ambitious engineering, tainted by utterly lousy production quality.




					www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Thank you. One of the cars a mate has bought is a white/cream hard top zagato. Beautiful. Good engines in Lancia's, light bodies/rust buckets, hence no more new lancias in the UK. Good drivers cars I believe.


They're rebadged as Chrysler in uk.


----------



## hash tag (May 14, 2022)

They have now, but they did pull out altogether for a while. I quite like the quirkiness of the Ypslion.


----------



## Griff (May 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Thank you. One of the cars a mate has bought is a white/cream hard top zagato. Beautiful. Good engines in Lancia's, light bodies/rust buckets, hence no more new lancias in the UK. Good drivers cars I believe.


I must have been about 8 or 9 years old (1975 or so) and we had a day out to Folkstone one time and saw a load of Beta saloons sitting in a docking area. 
So me and my dad wandered over to have a look at them and I remember vividly somebody there showing us the surface rust coming through the thin paintwork by running his finger along the top of the door. 
The things were rusting away before they even got to the dealerships. It was shit Russian steel if I remember rightly. 

Still have a thing for early Fulvias and Flavia coupes though, properly made Lancias.


----------



## Leafster (May 14, 2022)

I love a Lancia! We had a Lancia garage in our village when I was growing up and for a few years (until they rusted away) there were loads of Betas around.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I love a Lancia! We had a Lancia garage in our village when I was growing up and for a few years (until they rusted away) there were loads of Betas around.


I loved my HPE


----------



## Griff (May 14, 2022)

Very cool car, can't be many left now.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 14, 2022)

Leafster said:


> I love a Lancia! We had a Lancia garage in our village when I was growing up and for a few years (until they rusted away) there were loads of Betas around.


we had a Maserati De Tomaso dealer in our village...very incongruous..


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 14, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> we had a Maserati De Tomaso dealer in our village...very incongruous..


And a quick Google reveals de Tomaso actually owned Maserati at the time..and Innocenti…never see innocenti minis anymore


----------



## mx wcfc (May 15, 2022)

Probably doesn’t count, as it’s in a museum……..


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2022)

Thread doesn't differentiate between seen on road and in museum 🙄😂


----------



## Sweet FA (May 21, 2022)

1971 Zephyr lives near me.


----------



## dessiato (May 25, 2022)

I don't think this fully belongs here, except its a Mk1 Consul









						1972 Ford Consul Pickup Truck (Granada Mk1)  | eBay
					

Manual 4-speed box. Water pump. As can be seen by the MOT mileage, it isnt getting used enough which isnt fair on the truck, hence this sale. Brake Servo. Plug leads & NGK BPR6ES Plugs. Large folder of receipts & history info.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (May 25, 2022)

I saw an old Corsair for sale this AM.


----------



## dessiato (May 28, 2022)

Alfa 75 Green Cloverleaf V6 3.0


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2022)

Need to sort those wheels out though.


----------



## MrCurry (May 28, 2022)

This Renault R10 from 1970 is for sale near me for around £2,500. Seller says it was a runner five years ago but engine now seized.  I’ve no idea what such a car should cost, but seems pricey if it doesn’t go.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks like it needs a quick wash


----------



## dessiato (Jun 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Looks like it needs a quick wash
> View attachment 325270


Although I never owned, or drove one, I think it’s at least as nice as a mini.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 2, 2022)

Not sure how practical that rubber mat keeping the rain out will prove to be😦


----------



## contadino (Jun 2, 2022)

I've seen an Austin A35, an MG TA and a Rover OR today and they all had fucking bunting all over them. What a shame.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 3, 2022)

Speaking of turbos, this little thing has a turbo. It is very high mileage and looking at the interior, it's clearly had a lot of money spent on it


----------



## bimble (Jun 4, 2022)

I just saw this beautiful creature. You don’t have to know anything at all about cars to appreciate a thing like this do you.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 4, 2022)

bimble said:


> I just saw this beautiful creature. You don’t have to know anything at all about cars to appreciate a thing like this do you.
> 
> View attachment 325513View attachment 325514


was it you that nicked the steering wheel? naughty


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 4, 2022)

bimble said:


> I just saw this beautiful creature. You don’t have to know anything at all about cars to appreciate a thing like this do you.
> 
> View attachment 325513View attachment 325514


I don’t know anything about cars and that is exactly why I like this thread


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 5, 2022)

Not brown enough for my liking. Needs to look more crappy.


----------



## Anju (Jun 5, 2022)

I heard this before I saw it. Photos don't really so justice do the size of it.


----------



## stdP (Jun 7, 2022)

It was pointed out to me by my partner that, against the ethos of the thread, that I only take pictures of cars I actually like so in trying to comply with the rules I hope you'll enjoy this rather lived-in Daihatsu Fourtrak:


...and this Renault Trafic which looked like it was just out to/returning from a family holiday.


More in keeping with my usual stuff, the elusive Lotus Elan +2 I'd seen driving around was finally captured on film.


Continuing the "didn't get a pic of it" vein though, I spotted a mint condition BMW 1502 today but wasn't able to get a pic of it. Less than 20 of them on the road these days it seems so I hope it's local so I can get a pic of it.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 7, 2022)

Years ago a friend had a +2S. He did his own mechanic jobs. He wasn't always very successful. He once had the cam covers off and forgot to put one back before taking it for a short run. He never did that again.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2022)

Daihatsu is definitely a no as is the camper. The Lotus is glorious but priced out of my range these days.


----------



## waxoyl (Jun 7, 2022)

Spotted this today. Pretty good nick.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 7, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Spotted this today. Pretty good nick.View attachment 326089


I love those. There used to be one parked round the corner most days where I worked 35 years ago.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 7, 2022)

By coincidence I saw this today Used Citroen Cars for sale in London Greater London Greater London | Classic Chrome


----------



## VWT2GEL (Jun 10, 2022)

My


dessiato said:


> Just seen this. I remember, and can name, all of these. I loved rooting around in a scrapyard. Coming out with bits you had to work for to get off, then finding out it was a piece of shit. I got a collection of badges this way.
> 
> View attachment 322470


My dad was a motor mechanic and I used to spend many a Saturday morning with him as a 10yr old at the scrappies jumping up and down on top of cars pilled up high like these
No Health & Safety in those days just good clean fun!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 10, 2022)

Today's spots


----------



## bimble (Jun 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> By coincidence I saw this today Used Citroen Cars for sale in London Greater London Greater London | Classic Chrome
> View attachment 326096


i want it a lot.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2022)

used to be a ratty looking yet running citroen traction in crofton park for about 20 years


----------



## Griff (Jun 11, 2022)

There's a very nice Traction I often see round London Fields.
Always loved them and considered buying one in the early '90s but after taking a nice Slough built Light 15 out for a test drive round Wandsworth, I changed my mind. Way too slow and clunky to live with. Went for a Volvo 1800S instead.

There's a bloke round here who has a DS as his only car, and often see it parked up in Tesco.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 11, 2022)

Griff said:


> There's a very nice Traction I often see round London Fields.
> Always loved them and considered buying one in the early '90s but after taking a nice Slough built Light 15 out for a test drive round Wandsworth, I changed my mind. Way too slow and clunky to live with. Went for a Volvo 1800S instead.
> 
> There's a bloke round here who has a DS as his only car, and often see it parked up in Tesco.


I've always liked the Traction Avants but I've never ever driven one. I suspect my views on them might change, just as yours did, but I have driven some very slow and difficult cars in my time so perhaps I could live with inadequacies.


----------



## Griff (Jun 11, 2022)

Yeah, now I'm older I could probably just bimble along in one and not give a toss about the speed. 
Especially in some nice retirement place in the sun where being LHD wouldn't be an issue.  
This has been on the walls of various homes since the late '80s and I love it dearly.


----------



## stdP (Jun 11, 2022)

All this talk of Citroen's reminded me I grabbed a pic of a very spiffy-looking Traction Avant 7C cabriolet in Belfast:


----------



## Griff (Jun 11, 2022)

Lovely, and a lot of money these days.

Edited to say, I have a photo on this tablet from about 1973 with me (6 years old) standing next to an old banger of a Traction holding my Yorkshire Terrier Soot.


----------



## stdP (Jun 11, 2022)

Aye, was quite flabbergasted to see one in such good nick. I don't know much about the plates (I don't really have much interest in cars besides the aesthetic and engineering appeal) but I'm assuming these are all pre-WW2?

I was in the middle of a meal when I spotted it and saw the owner (a chap slightly younger than the car) getting in to drive it away and managed to spill my wine in my rush to get a shot of it before he drove off so I hope you appreciate the sacrifice


----------



## Leafster (Jun 11, 2022)

stdP said:


> Aye, was quite flabbergasted to see one in such good nick. I don't know much about the plates (I don't really have much interest in cars besides the aesthetic and engineering appeal) but I'm assuming these are all pre-WW2?
> 
> I was in the middle of a meal when I spotted it and saw the owner (a chap slightly younger than the car) getting in to drive it away and managed to spill my wine in my rush to get a shot of it before he drove off so I hope you appreciate the sacrifice


I think the Traction Avant production began just before WWII, perhaps, 1937/38 but continued up until the 1950s. It was replaced by the DS so had a very long production run.


----------



## Griff (Jun 11, 2022)

Production started in 1934 and ended in 1957.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 12, 2022)

I just see it and think “Nazi car”.

Though the white one on the previous page looks like it has been kidnapped by hippies.


----------



## stdP (Jun 13, 2022)

This one took me by surprise - this was the only shot I could get of it as another mechanic was just shutting up shop and closing the gate, but this is what appears to be the rear end of an Alvis Speed 20 saloon being worked on (mudguard and running boards removed). Still trying to get a positive ID on it;


Just off to the side of this was what looked like a 70s XJ12 Sovereign 4.2 but I didn't get a shot of it.

I can't say I give a rodentian posterior about the Porsche 968 but this was a simply gorgeous Jaguar XK140 I spotted. The small crowd of people surrounding it weren't the owners, just another bunch of tourists gawping at what I think is a sublimely pretty car.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 13, 2022)

stdP said:


> This one took me by surprise - this was the only shot I could get of it as another mechanic was just shutting up shop and closing the gate, but this is what appears to be the rear end of an Alvis Speed 20 saloon being worked on (mudguard and running boards removed). Still trying to get a positive ID on it;
> View attachment 327090
> 
> Just off to the side of this was what looked like a 70s XJ12 Sovereign 4.2 but I didn't get a shot of it.
> ...


And  968!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2022)

A cracking little 1938  Lancia Astura (thats for sale)


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 18, 2022)

No picture as I was driving but I saw a Ferrari Dino on the M5 yesterday and it was a thing of beauty - some pics at this link









						Ferrari Dino 246 GT For Sale in Ashford, Kent - Simon Furlonger Specialist Cars
					

Ferrari Dino 246 GT For Sale in Ashford, Kent - Simon Furlonger Specialist Cars



					simonfurlonger.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> No picture as I was driving but I saw a Ferrari Dino on the M5 yesterday and it was a thing of beauty - some pics at this link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first supercar/Ferrari I ever went in was a Dino - glorious.
There was one sitting in a showroom near where I worked in Streatham many years ago and I managed to blag a ride in it.


----------



## Griff (Jun 18, 2022)

Started lusting after an orange Lotus Europa S2 that's up for sale on Car & Classic last night. Looked so right on steel wheels and lovely interior and just soooo 1970.

Showed Mrs.Griff this morning and she hated it.

/Lotus Europa


----------



## dessiato (Jun 18, 2022)

Griff said:


> Started lusting after an orange Lotus Europa S2 that's up for sale on Car & Classic last night. Looked so right on steel wheels and lovely interior and just soooo 1970.
> 
> Showed Mrs.Griff this morning and she hated it.
> 
> /Lotus Europa


The one I had leaked badly. The pillar comes away from the windscreen because you use it to help you get out.


----------



## Griff (Jun 18, 2022)

Here's the advert:









						1971 Lotus Europa s2 For Sale
					

Find your dream classic car from over 10,000 private adve...




					www.carandclassic.com
				




I've decided the TVR will have to go and something that doesn't cook you alive is more and more appealling. Every old and interesting car is so expensive these days though.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2022)

Looks a great low mileage car. I don't imagine the performance is blistering. Good luck getting in and out of it. I doubt if I could get that into the garage here and I doubt it copes with speed humps very well. A truly iconic car.


----------



## Thesaint (Jun 18, 2022)

Not really a specific car but you don't see too many estate cars much these days.  I remember  Mondeo, c class mercs and 406's etc would often be seen in their estate form on the road but apart from the odd Volvo seem conspicuous by their absence.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 18, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> Not really a specific car but you don't see too many estate cars much these days.  I remember  Mondeo, c class mercs and 406's etc would often be seen in their estate form on the road but apart from the odd Volvo seem conspicuous by their absence.



This solid gold Merc estate lives around the corner from me, it was parked on the other side of the road from where it normally lives this week granting me the opportunity of a nice shot with Brunei’s handiwork as a backdrop. The colour-matched hub caps are a treat. It always looks well polished and loved.  Black numberplate is naughty though, not old enough to legitimately have one like that.

I still see a fair few estates about, Toyota Corolla/Avensis, and Octavias are still numerous.


----------



## Griff (Jun 18, 2022)

There's a great Merc 200 D saloon of a similar vintage that I see round here quite often.
Spotless burnt orange and an utterly fantastic basic spec early '80s Merc.


----------



## Thesaint (Jun 19, 2022)

I guess many people go for SUVs as load luggers now although I prefer estates if only because they drive better on corners...and no Im.not a speed demon at all lol


----------



## dessiato (Jun 19, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> I guess many people go for SUVs as load luggers now although I prefer estates if only because they drive better on corners...and no Im.not a speed demon at all lol


IMO  a good estate is better than most SUVs for most people's needs. The thing is that an SUV or 4x4 gives a greater feeling of security, and an air of "look at me."


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2022)

Also, SUV's are easily accessible if you have mobility issues.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2022)

Most of the SUVs I’ve seen have actually been pretty tiny in the back.  It’s a bit of a feature of a lot of modern cars though due to all the side impact protection and similar sacrificial padding, SUVs also have a high floor negating anything you gain from more headroom.

People carriers are the heir to the estate car, we have a C-Max which is pretty roomy once you fold stuff down, can get bikes in there quite easily.  Most of them are a wretched drive though, I used to get Citroen Zsara Potatoes in the hire car lottery at work quite often and they were not much fun going over the top of the M62 on a windy day.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 19, 2022)

With our CX3 the luggage space has been greatly reduced because I head the audacity to carry a spare wheel in it. They normally have just gunk 
for fixing punctures


----------



## Thesaint (Jun 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Also, SUV's are easily accessible if you have mobility issues.


Curiously my dad bought for exactly that reason after driving four door saloons for years. After buying it, I tried my new three door hatch witch has longer side doors than four door saloons and then realised that was the way to solve getting and out🙄


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 23, 2022)

Fans of cars you never see any more who are at a loose end might want to find some time to follow the live streaming of the Goodwood Festival of Speed over the next four days.

I watched a lot of it last year when I was off sick, and they really put together a good presentation which is a rare thing for a live YouTube stream. Something like 8 hours a day of continuous hill runs, interviews and feature pieces on interesting cars. Barely a dull moment and with a commentary so you know what’s going on. Highly recommended to car fans and if you miss it live, it stays there on YouTube for replay whenever you find the time.


Here‘s today’s


and the Goodwood YT channel to subscribe to to find the other days:


https://youtube.com/GoodwoodRRC


----------



## dessiato (Jun 25, 2022)

I thought there were a number of places this could go, but I chose here because it seems to reflect this thread too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2022)

Austin montego


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 26, 2022)

Ford are discontinuing the Focus, so that'll soon be on this thread.


----------



## Griff (Jun 26, 2022)

Saw an Alfasud Sprint in the same metallic green as this in Stansted this morning, and it looked fantastic. I'd completely forgotten they existed.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> View attachment 327862
> This solid gold Merc estate lives around the corner from me, it was parked on the other side of the road from where it normally lives this week granting me the opportunity of a nice shot with Brunei’s handiwork as a backdrop. The colour-matched hub caps are a treat. It always looks well polished and loved.  Black numberplate is naughty though, not old enough to legitimately have one like that.
> 
> I still see a fair few estates about, Toyota Corolla/Avensis, and Octavias are still numerous.


when i was in portugal there were loads of old mainly gold mercs around for some reason -


----------



## hash tag (Jun 26, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i think he said supporter





Griff said:


> View attachment 329053
> 
> Saw an Alfasud Sprint in the same metallic green as this in Stansted this morning, and it looked fantastic. I'd completely forgotten they existed.


Probably don't see many as they have mostly rotted away.
Now 50+ 50 Years of Alfa Romeo Alfasud - Secret Classics


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 26, 2022)

Saw this today. Debadged. I can’t remember what it is. Anyone?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 26, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Saw this today. Debadged. I can’t remember what it is. Anyone?



Looks like a Cortina that's been mucked about with a lot


----------



## Griff (Jun 26, 2022)

It's a Ford Corsair.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 26, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Saw this today. Debadged. I can’t remember what it is. Anyone?View attachment 329088


Ford Corsair


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 26, 2022)

Y


dessiato said:


> Ford Corsair


Yeah, That's it.  realised as soon as I saw Griff 's post.  The back does look a lot like a MKII Cortina though Puddy_Tat


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2022)

This is regularly parked here. Good nick for something out and about


----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## MrCurry (Jul 2, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 330079


Is it electric?


----------



## hash tag (Jul 2, 2022)

Doubtful


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 3, 2022)

Griff said:


> It's a Ford Corsair.


Wonder if it has the V4 in it still ?


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 4, 2022)

Every Canada Day, our parade has a collection of old and vintage cars.
I forgot my camera, but did see these two on facebook.







any idea what they are?


----------



## blairsh (Jul 4, 2022)

Top ones a Plymouth Duster.


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 4, 2022)

Bottom one looks like a 1970 Dodge Coronet Super Bee


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 4, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Bottom one looks like a 1970 Dodge Coronet Super Bee




ah - that would explain all the stuffed bee toys!!!


----------



## Griff (Jul 4, 2022)

Off to see something old and Swedish tomorrow morning...


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2022)

A volvo


----------



## Griff (Jul 4, 2022)

Yep.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 4, 2022)

Ah. Was going to ask you to say hi to Britt Ekland from me.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 4, 2022)

Griff said:


> Yep.


P1800?


----------



## Griff (Jul 4, 2022)

Unfortunatly they're too expensive these days and I loved my old one to death so to get my old Volvo fix:


A 1969 two door 131 Amazon.


----------



## plurker (Jul 5, 2022)

Griff said:


> to get my old Volvo fix


I was at my father in law's this weekend.

It's very much an '_I'll get round to it one day_' project... he's nearly 80, so I suspect I'll have to get round to it myself, one day...


----------



## Griff (Jul 6, 2022)

So the long old trip to deepest Suffolk yesterday was well worth it. 

Picking this up on Saturday after a new boot-lid, front wing and wider dish wheels/tyres are all fitted. 

It sounds and drives an absolute dream and soooo much quicker than you'd imagine a 53 year old car should be. 

Can't wait. .


----------



## pogofish (Jul 6, 2022)

An immaculate pus-coloured MK2 Escort on my way home from work yesterday.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 7, 2022)

At this year's festival of unexceptional cars.....https://www.hagerty.co.uk/articles/events-articles/10-marvellously-mundane-cars-to-get-you-mildly-excited-about-the-2022-hagerty-festival-of-the-unexceptional/


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 8, 2022)

Didn’t get close enough to see model but saw a 1977 bronze Austin when out earlier (I memorised number plate as I was almost home and looked it up)


----------



## Griff (Jul 8, 2022)

So 1977 would have been an Allegro, a Maxi or an 18/22 Series. Can't think of another Austin from that year.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 8, 2022)

Cheers, had a Google and think it’s an Allegro  

Don’t know what it is with old cars, I’m not a car buff at all, for me they’re purely functional, but I do like seeing the old ones on the road


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Don’t know what it is with old cars, I’m not a car buff at all, for me they’re purely functional, but I do like seeing the old ones on the road



Ditto for me - I don't even drive. Part of it I think is a nostalgia thing; on visiting my folks a couple of years ago I saw someone driving around the same Ford Orion F-reg I walked past every day for school (I still remember the number plate) and wondering if it was still the same driver, and that's what piqued my interest in this thread in the first place. Part of it's an aesthetic thing, because IMHO even if I don't like the individual designs, there was at least a lot more variation in styling up until the 90s. But mostly I think I like the fact that there's a bunch of people out there who've got a stubborn attachment to an object and even if it's not especially beautiful they still don't treat the cars - especially what were once everyday ones - as disposable assets.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> Ditto for me - I don't even drive. Part of it I think is a nostalgia thing; on visiting my folks a couple of years ago I saw someone driving around the same Ford Orion F-reg I walked past every day for school (I still remember the number plate) and wondering if it was still the same driver, and that's what piqued my interest in this thread in the first place. Part of it's an aesthetic thing, because IMHO even if I don't like the individual designs, there was at least a lot more variation in styling up until the 90s. But mostly I think I like the fact that there's a bunch of people out there who've got a stubborn attachment to an object and even if it's not especially beautiful they still don't treat the cars - especially what were once everyday ones - as disposable assets.


I am a petrol head, I've been one for years. I come at this from a different direction, perhaps. But I thoroughly understand your point. 

Modern cars don't really grab me the way earlier ones do. 

My favourite period is the 70s. In those days I could identify any car, and a lot of them by their engine note.


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I am a petrol head, I've been one for years. I come at this from a different direction, perhaps. But I thoroughly understand your point.
> 
> Modern cars don't really grab me the way earlier ones do.
> 
> My favourite period is the 70s. In those days I could identify any car, and a lot of them by their engine note.



I think moving to London put me off cars for good; no-one drives here, there's too much traffic. The thought of learning to drive here filled me with a vague sense of terror that I've never really gotten over.

I did wonder if the whole "old cars prettier than new cars" thing was just an old fogey affectation akin to "kids' music these days is just noise" or if there really is just very little differentiation between most car designs these days. Probably my favourite period was the 50s and 60s - the XK140 I posted a while back is up there as one of my all-time favourites (I regard it as even prettier than the E-Type).


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2022)

Worthy of mention. This is not necessarily for young people and offers the joy of driving a classic for a year without owning it. 


			Cars in Loan Project – Classic Car Loan Project


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> I think moving to London put me off cars for good; no-one drives here, there's too much traffic. The thought of learning to drive here filled me with a vague sense of terror that I've never really gotten over.
> 
> I did wonder if the whole "old cars prettier than new cars" thing was just an old fogey affectation akin to "kids' music these days is just noise" or if there really is just very little differentiation between most car designs these days. Probably my favourite period was the 50s and 60s - the XK140 I posted a while back is up there as one of my all-time favourites (I regard it as even prettier than the E-Type).


You are quite right, Older cars certainly have much more style, character, charm and individuality than more modern cars. Even the Alfa Guilia looks like the average European rot box 😔


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 8, 2022)

With a modern car you won’t be sandwiched between the dashboard and back seat if someone accidentally bumps into you. Can’t be much fun dying in hospital thinking “at least my car looked interesting from the outside”.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm more likely to die with a grin on my face in my old Alfa as opposed to the boring Mazda.


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> You are quite right, Older cars certainly have much more style, character, charm and individuality than more modern cars. Even the Alfa Guilia looks like the average European rot box 😔



Well I don't know how right I am or not (as I suspect I'm preaching to the choir in this thread particularly ) Is having posters of and lusting after sports cars something kids even do these days...? Whilst I'm still amused at seeing the occasional souped-up boy-racermobile, car fetishisation seems to be much less of a thing these days (although this could just be to do with the aforementioned factors of age and distance from anything car-related).


----------



## weltweit (Jul 8, 2022)

What I don't understand about todays "car enthusiasts" is the ones that remove manufacturers labels from a recognisable car. Do they expect us to think they made it themselves? 

Audi's are often like this, the rings removed from the front grill and a logo less grill put in its place. 

It seems to be the only thing they do. 

Don't understand.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> Well I don't know how right I am or not (as I suspect I'm preaching to the choir in this thread particularly ) Is having posters of and lusting after sports cars something kids even do these days...? Whilst I'm still amused at seeing the occasional souped-up boy-racermobile, car fetishisation seems to be much less of a thing these days (although this could just be to do with the aforementioned factors of age and distance from anything car-related).


No. Car fetishism is still there, big time, you need to know what to look for and where. The Ace Cafe has at least one meet every day. Most "decent" car clubs meet at least monthly. The kids often meet up at service stations or similar and do tunnel runs. The Chelsea Cruise still happens on the last Saturday of every month. Need I go on 😂








						What's on | Ace Cafe London
					

Ace Cafe Events. Check our Major Ace Events. Ace Cafe Reunion, InCarnation, Margate Meltdown. For local events please check our local Ace venue websites.




					london.acecafe.com


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2022)

weltweit said:


> What I don't understand about todays "car enthusiasts" is the ones that remove manufacturers labels from a recognisable car. Do they expect us to think they made it themselves?
> 
> Audi's are often like this, the rings removed from the front grill and a logo less grill put in its place.
> 
> ...


This is stamping their personality on a car and removing the manufacturer's personality. Also, quite often, it's to "clean" the car, to give it really clean lines often removing badges, bits of trim, sometimes door handles....


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> No. Car fetishism is still there, big time, you need to know what to look for and where. The Ace Cafe has at least one meet every day. Most "decent" car clubs meet at least monthly. The kids often meet up at service stations or similar and do tunnel runs. The Chelsea Cruise still happens on the last Saturday of every month. Need I go on 😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course I'm aware such things exist, I just wonder if they ever include anything that was made in the last 20yrs or so  Certainly I grew up in an age where a brand new hot hatches were the preserve of kids' walls, just wondered if there were modern day equivalents.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> View attachment 284113View attachment 284114


Not the purest Alfa, but hey, She is 20. She is a rare colour. She is also a rare model. She has a superb engine and flies. There are many groups I can keep in touch with, meet up with, go to shows or drives with. 
BTW the engine is a Busso, V6, 3.2 😁


----------



## hash tag (Jul 9, 2022)

Here you are stdP from my in box this morning "they are a link to the past" Classic Cars - Something to Remember - Car & Classic Magazine


----------



## dessiato (Jul 9, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Here you are stdP from my in box this morning "they are a link to the past" Classic Cars - Something to Remember - Car & Classic Magazine


Exactly on point. It's also why I keep my very old Astra. Nothing connects me to the many wonderful drives I've had in it over the years. Nothing new I've been in connects me to anything in any way.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2022)

I know it's not a car, but when was the last time anyone saw a mobile knife sharpener.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I know it's not a car, but when was the last time anyone saw a mobile knife sharpener. View attachment 331897


Surpringly common in Spain. I'd hear one whistling about once every month, but every week there was one at the market hall.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2022)

I guess these are classics now


----------



## BassJunkie (Jul 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I guess these are classics now
> View attachment 331952


And, _relatively_ "cheap" these days.. So, erm. Good Value!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2022)

BassJunkie said:


> And, _relatively_ "cheap" these days.. So, erm. Good Value!


I seem to remember they had to fuel tanks and filler caps and when new the V12s did about 17 MPG


----------



## dessiato (Jul 12, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I seem to remember they had to fuel tanks and filler caps and when new the V12s did about 17 MPG


I got about 10 to 12 from my V12, but it wasn't treated gently.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 12, 2022)

Sad if true.  Looks resurectible  to me.









						Classic car destroyed in Devon M5 crash
					

Devon and Cornwall Police said the driver had "very minor injuries".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Jul 12, 2022)

I recently read a story about some chap whose family had owned a Dolomite from new. It was low mileage, good condition etc. It had a crook lock on it. The car was stolen and torched 🙁


----------



## nick (Jul 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I seem to remember they had to fuel tanks and filler caps and when new the V12s did about 17 MPG


I had a 1985 sovereign . 4.2 6 cylinder
8 - 10 MPG round town . 12 on a gentle long run 
2 tanks of 10 galls each - which would cost slightly under £200 to fill today.

It was British so eventually  rusted to shite


----------



## weltweit (Jul 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I guess these are classics now
> View attachment 331952


I had a buddy who had the V12 of these. He loved it except for the fuel consumption, mind you it was cheap back then also, but while he had it it developed some faults which proved very costly.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 15, 2022)

I imagine the XJS had beautiful looking engines. Sad the cars were front wheel drives. 
A rival to Bristol's I imagine.


----------



## dessiato (Jul 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I imagine the XJS had beautiful looking engines. Sad the cars were front wheel drives.
> A rival to Bristol's I imagine.


The XJS was rear wheel drive. They didn’t rival Bristol in my opinion. My friend‘s 411 was a far better car in every respect. But the Jag was affordable by comparison.


----------



## Griff (Jul 16, 2022)

Saw a yellow Dolomite Sprint yesterday which looked nice and an orange Stag sitting in traffic a few minutes ago. Brave!


----------



## hash tag (Jul 19, 2022)

Maybe it's something to do with working in the Richmond area, I saw a fine hatrick today. 
Saw a TR6 (broken down) 

Saw a nice Healey being driven 


Today, being driven, the star car was a Montreal .


----------



## dessiato (Jul 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Maybe it's something to do with working in the Richmond area, I saw a fine hatrick today.
> Saw a TR6 (broken down)
> View attachment 333400
> Saw a nice Healey being driven
> ...


Richmond on Thames has some beautiful cars. But there's a lot of money in the area.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 19, 2022)

Agreed. But they are not high end cars, just reasonably average sports cars. The Alfa could be approaching £100k the other 2 maybe around £50k at a guess. Also, Richmond has a number of wealthy people who have retired. What will tomorrow being 🤔


----------



## Griff (Jul 19, 2022)

Must admit an Austin Healey is a dream garage car for me. Wonderful!

I do look at the prices of West Coast US cars to see if a viable LHD one is still on line with my eventual move to the sun...


----------



## hash tag (Jul 24, 2022)

There were lots of glorious cars out today that you rarely see anymore, old capris, consuls, Jensen's, MGs, Austin's, Triumphs and minors etc. And I have pictures of many but my pick is this Datsun


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2022)

Seen on my rounds this morning, a beautiful old Mustang. Looks good.


----------



## HAL9000 (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 7, 2022)

Followed this grandad-driven beauty for a couple of miles today. Top marks for being a fairly basic model and the underwhelming beige finish. Also has Ford logo mudflaps of likely original vintage. Pretty sure I posted the same car a couple of years back as it was only a few miles away from that sighting.



Edit: found my earlier post (from 2019) and it is indeed the same car, pleased it’s still around. '
Cars You Never See Anymore


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 7, 2022)

Plenty of other treasures spotted today including a TR6, some kind of old sporty convertible white 205/206 with an Italian flag logo, the usual couple of Renault 4s and a few mystery vintage cars.  I think some of them come out for a Sunday run. Didn’t manage decent photos of most of what I saw, but here’s a couple of better/clearer shots:

Red pointy sports car


Quite an old looking Range Rover:


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 7, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> the underwhelming beige finish



ah yes.  underwhelming dark beige, not to be confused with ford underwhelming light beige which i think was a bit more common in the uk at least


----------



## dessiato (Aug 8, 2022)

Marta Bagheera, I think, and a Land-Rover Discovery. Definitely not a Range Rover


----------



## DownwardDog (Aug 8, 2022)

That's a Murena not a Bagheera. You can tell from the black trim around the bumper and rear window. (Obviously)


----------



## dessiato (Aug 8, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> That's a Murena not a Bagheera. You can tell from the black trim around the bumper and rear window. (Obviously)


You’re right. The Bagheera was quite different really. I should have checked.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 13, 2022)

Spotted this Bedford van from 1982 when at Halfords 

Guest appearance from my car in the background which is too young for this thread!


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 13, 2022)

Parked on our street right now:




Great colour.


----------



## HAL9000 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2022)

I know, you are bound to see odd classics at a meet. .


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2022)

HAL9000 said:


> View attachment 339884


Di's old motor...£650,000 😮
BBC News - Princess Diana's Ford Escort sells for £650K at auction








						Princess Diana's Ford Escort sells for £650K at auction
					

The black 1986 RS Turbo was sold to a buyer in Cheshire following "global" interest in the car.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stdP (Aug 27, 2022)

Starting with the most rubbish in terms of car and picture quality, spotted a forlorn looking early 90s Citroen Romahome Hylo and managed to snap a rather grotty pic of it from the car:


Not long after that, I got a half-decent shot of a Morris Minor out and about:


And whether it's got classic status or not is a matter for debate, you definitely don't see many Triumph Vitesse's about these days - especially with the top down. Although I rather worry a stiff breeze would break the paint that's holding it together.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2022)

I moved recently, near opposite to a small garage that does old motors and motorhomes. Until now I have refrained from photographing them because I'm normally busy and only very old things interest me enough to snap them but this thing is older than my dear departed nan:
1932 Lanchester
View attachment 340057

View attachment 340061



The driver was happy to let me take the photos but as the car won't start said some naughty words about how it had let him down


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2022)

I guessed at 1930s, so was gratified to find out I was entirely correct. Those are running boards lol. What a time for health and safety that was


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 4, 2022)

On the ferry a couple of weeks ago, 1925 Bentley:


----------



## BassJunkie (Sep 6, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> On the ferry a couple of weeks ago, 1925 Bentley:
> 
> View attachment 341038



That is a lovely car, and it's great to see it being used properly.

It also makes it clear why people in the US refer to the 'trunk'. I mean 'boot'? That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## DownwardDog (Sep 6, 2022)

It's from the chest on the back of carriages where the passengers used to put their boots.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 6, 2022)

DownwardDog said:


> It's from the chest on the back of carriages where the passengers used to put their boots.



I never knew that, every day's a school day


----------



## hash tag (Sep 6, 2022)

I think Dicky seats should be brought back ...somewhere to stick the ma in law.


----------



## stdP (Sep 13, 2022)

Some more enticingly mundane rarities recently.

Against all probability, _another_ Romahome Hylo. It's clearly been the season for holidaying with people you can tolerate having four inches apart from you for a week.


A Jeep Cherokee, blazing a trail for excessive fuel consumption and battered cyclists.


And possible winning every award for mundanity possible, what appears to be an exquisitely kept Volvo 740 estate. There's a sticker on the back naming the car "Betty" so I'm hoping this is a long-term labour of love.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Di's old motor...£650,000 😮
> BBC News - Princess Diana's Ford Escort sells for £650K at auction
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked it's MOT history and there's no advisories on the seatbelts


----------



## hash tag (Sep 17, 2022)

Despite not being a car, it must be worthy of inclusion. I've never seen one of these before


----------



## dessiato (Sep 17, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Despite not being a car, it must be worthy of inclusion. I've never seen one of these before
> View attachment 343145


There’s one in Haddington, which is the only one I’ve seen. It’s regularl parked alongside an HA van. Both seem to be mobile food vans of some sort


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 17, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Despite not being a car, it must be worthy of inclusion. I've never seen one of these before



i've not seen a peugeot one.  seems to have very slightly more style than the citroen 'corrugated iron shed on wheels' which seems to be compulsory for up-marketish mobile food vans


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2022)

In case anyone is interested, it's the Brits on Sunday at beaulieu. 





						Simply British Classics | 25th September 2022 | National Motor Museum
					

Sunday 25th September 2022 - Join other enthusiasts for 'Simply British Classics' at Beaulieu National Motor Museum in the New Forest.




					www.beaulieu.co.uk


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i've not seen a peugeot one.  seems to have very slightly more style than the citroen 'corrugated iron shed on wheels' which seems to be compulsory for up-marketish mobile food vans


When I lived in Saffron Walden a local pizza company started out using the Renault version, the Estafette. It was constantly breaking down.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2022)

Mixed blessings keeping classic old vans on the road by turning them in to take aways.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2022)

Queuing for Beaulieu


----------



## Griff (Sep 25, 2022)

Drove one of the very few PV544s in the country back in the '90s before getting my 1800S. Quite a fun old thing.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 25, 2022)

There was a time I'm when carmakers used to push their designs a little bit further forward then I certainly and I think a few others were quite ready for.

Ford for example with the Sierra and their American style Grenada and then there Mondeo I think went a little bit too far. That said a few years after the launch I have got completely used to them.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2022)

weltweit said:


> There was a time I'm when carmakers used to push their designs a little bit further forward then I certainly and I think a few others were quite ready for.
> 
> Ford for example with the Sierra and their American style Grenada and then there Mondeo I think went a little bit too far. That said a few years after the launch I have got completely used to them.


That used to be the case with many cars. Stand out cars would include the zodiac copying the big Americans of the day, the Daimler dart, going back further, the Austin Atlantic or more modern the Triumph Ital. Today's cars are as boring as hell by comparison.


----------



## Griff (Sep 26, 2022)

Reckon I could name most cars of the '60s/'70s just from their profile, these days I wouldn't have a clue or couldn't give a toss.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 26, 2022)

Griff said:


> Reckon I could name most cars of the '60s/'70s just from their profile, these days I wouldn't have a clue or couldn't give a toss.


Same here. Cars have become so lacklustre.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 26, 2022)

Griff said:


> Reckon I could name most cars of the '60s/'70s just from their profile, these days I wouldn't have a clue or couldn't give a toss.


They're just too generic. Some look as if they're just been re-badged. Which is about all I do nowadays when walking along: try and recognise badges. Useful since quite a few vehicules don't even show the name of the maker.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 26, 2022)

Griff said:


> Reckon I could name most cars of the '60s/'70s just from their profile, these days I wouldn't have a clue or couldn't give a toss.


Your starter for 10.  I saw this very motor yesterday (no cheating )


----------



## Griff (Sep 26, 2022)

Innocenti bodied Triumph? 

Bit of a difficult one to start with.


----------



## Leafster (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm going to guess at an MG with a body by Vignale. 

I'm probably way off!


----------



## dessiato (Sep 26, 2022)

I don’t know! It’s nagging at me because I recognise, it but can’t think what it is!


----------



## Griff (Sep 26, 2022)

Looks like me and Leafster almost got it.

Triumph Italia by Vignale.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 26, 2022)

A Sunbeam Alpine?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 26, 2022)

Griff said:


> Looks like me and Leafster almost got it.
> 
> Triumph Italia by Vignale.


Spot on  It was at the Brits at Beaulieu yesterday Triumph Italia - Wikipedia
A poor show really. There were very few Fords, TVR's,  just 2 Astons, 2 Jensens, I don't remember a single Vauxhall even. 
I have seen many better turnouts at Brooklands.


----------



## SysOut (Sep 26, 2022)

SysOut said:


> A Sunbeam Alpine?


hash tag , I don't go to meets, so my guess was from decades old memory. Couldn't remember the radiator though.... :sad


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 28, 2022)

1991 Saab 900 and a '92 Skoda, both in good (and original?) nick.



1995 Winnebago Rialto* (converted 1999) and a 1989 VW T3 Holdsworth Villa 3 Hightop ('fitted initially with either 60 or 78 bhp water cooled petrol engines or 50 bhp diesel or 70 bhp turbo diesel water cooled engines'   🐌)



*bloke had it up for sale for 10k last month...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2022)

Re: the Saab; a neighbour has a cherished black one, kept undercover and funnily enough I saw a red one only yesterday


----------



## dessiato (Sep 28, 2022)

I wish I'd kept my yellow 900 convertible. Best car I've ever owned, and a fantastic colour.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 28, 2022)

Deceptively roomy those Skodas; could get up to 6 metalheads in one bitd.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 28, 2022)

Reliant Scimitar. Which I only know because the owner has left a handy information sheet in the front windscreen for the benefit of interested passers by.

Fewer than 600 of this version were ever built.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Sep 28, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 344887
> 
> Reliant Scimitar. Which I only know because the owner has left a handy information sheet in the front windscreen for the benefit of interested passers by.
> 
> Fewer than 600 of this version were ever built.


My dad had one...the colour scheme was "champagne and tobacco" ...that is to say beige with a brown stripe down the side...there was a hole in the bonnet for a hood ornament..great cars though


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 344887
> 
> Reliant Scimitar. Which I only know because the owner has left a handy information sheet in the front windscreen for the benefit of interested passers by.
> 
> Fewer than 600 of this version were ever built.


Yet again, I saw one earlier today while out on a call. Its red, belongs to a mate and has a slow puncture on front nearside tyre 🤔
It's one of 8 cars he owns (or owned). He has spoken of flogging them all to buy an Aston DBS 😄


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2022)

Griff said:


> Reckon I could name most cars of the '60s/'70s just from their profile, these days I wouldn't have a clue or couldn't give a toss.


I could barely name the manufacturer now, let alone the car's actual model


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 344887
> 
> Reliant Scimitar. Which I only know because the owner has left a handy information sheet in the front windscreen for the benefit of interested passers by.
> 
> Fewer than 600 of this version were ever built.




courtesy of street view


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 29, 2022)

Looking 


hash tag said:


> courtesy of street view
> 
> View attachment 344959



A bit short on wing mirrors though


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)

Now going to spam all the vehicle threads...


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 2, 2022)

Love the Pontiac's, of course.


----------



## SysOut (Oct 2, 2022)

Like the Cortina. Used to watch Jim Clark at Brands Hatch in his Lotus Cortina and its famous front-wheel hop


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)

Dunno what was in the Volvo but sounded V8. 

Also love the baby seat in the back


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 3, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> View attachment 345463


This has got a Toyota 3UZ V8 in it (from a Lexus?)


----------



## stdP (Oct 4, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> 1991 Saab 900 and a '92 Skoda, both in good (and original?) nick.
> 
> View attachment 344749


Serendipitous indeed; on friday I picked up a copy of _Drive My Car_, in which the protagonist is driven around in his Saab 900. Then on saturday my partner picked _Sideways_ as the evening movie, in which two friends drive a Saab 900 around california wine country. And on monday this car was sitting on my road parked next to the Triumph Stag (under a cover in the background):


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2022)

Came very close to buying one of those (not a ragtop, mind you). Went with 635CSi instead due to the number of people amazed at "Swedish car you can't drive in snow".


----------



## dessiato (Oct 5, 2022)

Chz said:


> Came very close to buying one of those (not a ragtop, mind you). Went with 635CSi instead due to the number of people amazed at "Swedish car you can't drive in snow".


Why can't it be driven in the snow? I know you'd need to be light on the throttle, but it's still drivable, isn't it?


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Why can't it be driven in the snow? I know you'd need to be light on the throttle, but it's still drivable, isn't it?


Old-fashioned 1980s turbos and snow are a really poor match. They took ages to spool up, encouraging you to give it a bit more on the pedal, and then slam on all at once. Really quite dangerous unless you knew what you were doing, and finding out what to do was quite hazardous enough even if you were careful.

Edit: At least the Saab was FWD. The Volvo 240 Turbo, with its RWD was... interesting in less grippy scenarios.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 5, 2022)

pseudonarcissus said:


> My dad had one...the colour scheme was "champagne and tobacco" ...that is to say beige with a brown stripe down the side...there was a hole in the bonnet for a hood ornament..great cars though


Could you choose your own bonnet ornament? Wow. I'd have a gold goatse for sure.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 5, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Could you choose your own bonnet ornament? Wow. I'd have a gold goatse for sure.


yes. Ive seen two cars, each with a hedgehog on the bonnet. ive inherited a metal bulldog car mascot.
goat........


----------



## hash tag (Oct 5, 2022)

Love Saab's? I see there is a Saab meet at the Ace Cafe Saturday morning.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 5, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Love Saab's? I see there is a Saab meet at the Ace Cafe Saturday morning.


If I were near enough I'd be there. I have always regretted selling mine.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 5, 2022)

hash tag said:


> yes. Ive seen two cars, each with a hedgehog on the bonnet. ive inherited a metal bulldog car mascot.
> goat........
> View attachment 345908


Goats are sweet n all, but I want a goatse!


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 6, 2022)

You can take the boy out of Essex...




Background (to the RS not this specific motor): Like-new Ford Escort RS1600i for sale


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 6, 2022)

Remember I had a mate at school who worked for Churchill insurance in the late 90s and he told me that anyone who tried to insure one of those cars got an automatic decline


----------



## blairsh (Oct 6, 2022)

Didn't the S1 only come in white (originally)?


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 6, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Didn't the S1 only come in white (originally)?


_RS1600i:_

Sunburst Red-560
Caspian Blue-290
Strato Silver-250
Diamond White-530
Black-820
Graphite Grey-250

_RS Turbo S1:_

Diamond White body colour only, except for a very few one offs.






						The Ford RS Owners Club
					






					www.rsownersclub.co.uk


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2022)

thats me dream car up there ^^^^^. They are beautiful to drive without being lairy. Rust to fuck and lots of cat  C damages on many of them, but thats kinda part of the game. virtually impossible to find a stock one these days, they were all escorted up with big bore exhausts and Kent hardware. But thats kind of what they were about.. they do look shabby inside very quickly as well.

late last century, very late, I needed cheap wheels as my £200 automatic chevette had been trashed in a station car park by kids. meh. i left it there. A trip to dagenham and its used car lots on the A13 had one of these in black for 1399. They also had a similar age rust free 2.3  square granada auto ghia for £400. the insurance was twice as much for the RS, so I went for the Granada. Its probably sitting in a service station on the M6 when after 400 miles of trouble free motoring , it decided to shove a piston thro the crankcase for the lols. 

that decision and the Alfa Montreal I didnt go for were possibly the biggest negative shite decisions in my chequered car history.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 7, 2022)

A couple spotted today when driving, a Honda Prelude which turned out to be from 1991, and a 1986 VW Jetta

Both on just over 100k miles which is not a lot for cars of that age really


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2022)

Nothing flash, nothing expensive, jus a beautiful classic Alfa


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2022)

I followed this for a few miles down the A3 and am not sure I have ever seen one before. It is now cream not canary yellow though.
I was surprised at how small it was, I would have expected it to be much bigger.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 22, 2022)

Crooked Billet, Henley (not my photo). 


The one in the middle:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Nothing flash, nothing expensive, jus a beautiful classic Alfa
> View attachment 346616


Giulia. Beautiful cars.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 23, 2022)

Theres a big grey market at the minute with well old shitboxes being got back onto the road and their interesting plates being flogged off on vanity plate sites.


----------



## Chz (Oct 23, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I followed this for a few miles down the A3 and am not sure I have ever seen one before. It is now cream not canary yellow though.
> I was surprised at how small it was, I would have expected it to be much bigger.
> 
> View attachment 348307


Well it was supposed to be a "sports" car. Compare it to a European coupe of the same era and it's gigantic. It's still quite a bit larger than an XK-E and that was always criticised for being a bit on the fat side.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2022)

Only £6000 for this with just an hour to go!
Bit tarty, but hey RESERVE LOWERED - 1965 Ford Zephyr For Sale By Auction


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 25, 2022)

This drove past me on the M4 earlier, managed to make a note of the reg plate as I was about to pull into the services


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 27, 2022)

something akin to this passed me on the M1 this morning


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 29, 2022)

I think the flag is an aftermarket addition


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2022)

Was that today? There were a few protests in London also today.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 30, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Theres a big grey market at the minute with well old shitboxes being got back onto the road and their interesting plates being flogged off on vanity plate sites.


I think you have to have a certain piece of paper to sell the plates, I know my dad didn’t have it for the Morris minor in the garage when I was younger, would have been worth £450 if he did (XHY7). Though it’s now on a different make of car so maybe something was done by the person who bought it off him circa 1990 as a non-runner. Just checked and it’s now on a shitty Porsche Cayenne.

I just remembered the other day that we would occasionally see an identical black Minor when we were out and about, which was XHY5. MOT expired in 2006 according to the DVSA. Maybe that was recent enough for it still to be sat in a garage somewhere.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 30, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Theres a big grey market at the minute with well old shitboxes being got back onto the road and their interesting plates being flogged off on vanity plate sites.





Dogsauce said:


> I think you have to have a certain piece of paper to sell the plates, I know my dad didn’t have it for the Morris minor in the garage when I was younger, would have been worth £450 if he did (XHY7)



When I was involved in it (temporary job at local DVLA office just before they all got shut down, which is getting on for 10 years ago) the vehicle giving up the registration number had to be MOT'd and taxed at the time (even if the tax rate is zero, e.g. historic vehicle class, you still have to go through the process) - and of course the current registered keeper had to agree to it and sign one end of the transfer document.

Around that time, the 'historic vehicle exemption' to MOT testing came in, so presumably a vehicle that had been off the road some time could then be re-licensed without an MOT.  Presume it wouldn't be allowed if the vehicle had been declared scrapped.

There is a process for re-licensing vehicles that have been off the road (or out of the country) for so long they have fallen off the DVLA computer, and in some circumstances you can get its original registration number back if you can prove to DVLA's satisfaction that it really is the vehicle you say it is (I know people who have done this with elderly buses) - again this used to require the vehicle to be MOT'd, but maybe doesn't now.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 30, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I think the flag is an aftermarket addition
> 
> View attachment 349426



Thats a Pakyan, done up in period Tehran taxi colouts. Its an Iranian made HIllman iirc.


----------



## SysOut (Oct 31, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Thats a Pakyan, done up in period Tehran taxi colouts. Its an Iranian made HIllman iirc.


Thanks not-bono-ever. I was hoping someone would id it. Wasted a lot of time searching yesterday.
Hillman Hunter 1966–1979 > Paykan


----------



## hash tag (Nov 1, 2022)

I saw this Lancia on the road yesterday as I was driving to a client. It was being lodaed from Joe Macari into a car transporter
and no doubt being added to someone's collection. Gorgeous and glorious it looked in the flesh in the sun. It looked so low and wide 








						Joe Macari
					

Joe Macari - London's exclusive independent supercar dealer providing access to many of the world's most desirable cars - Official Ferrari and Maserati Aftersales specialist offering the full range of servicing, parts, warranty and accessories




					www.joemacari.com


----------



## Thesaint (Nov 12, 2022)

I know this thread is about cars you don't see any more but also there must be old cars that you see far more than you might expect to? 

Is it me but there's a lot of early noughties mk1 focus's still knocking around🤔


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2022)

An extremely popular car, sold in very great numbers. Bound to be a few around.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 14, 2022)

There were 141,021 sold in 2004, the last full year of sales before the Mk2. It was by far the best-selling car back then, with 40% more units sold than the #2 ranked Corsa.


----------



## DownwardDog (Nov 14, 2022)

I still see shitloads of Imprezas of every generation.  They are indestructible.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Only £6000 for this with just an hour to go!
> Bit tarty, but hey RESERVE LOWERED - 1965 Ford Zephyr For Sale By Auction
> 
> View attachment 348846


I could have 'sweeney'd it


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 15, 2022)

Thesaint said:


> I know this thread is about cars you don't see any more but also there must be old cars that you see far more than you might expect to?
> 
> Is it me but there's a lot of early noughties mk1 focus's still knocking around🤔


Nissan micras of greater than 20 year vintage are still seen quite often, though probably a decline in the last few years. Oldish Toyota Corollas are also disproportionately abundant.


----------



## Thesaint (Nov 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Nissan micras of greater than 20 year vintage are still seen quite often, though probably a decline in the last few years. Oldish Toyota Corollas are also disproportionately abundant.


Since I posted about common old cars I'm now seeing more of them now on the roads😏.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Nissan micras of greater than 20 year vintage are still seen quite often, though probably a decline in the last few years. Oldish Toyota Corollas are also disproportionately abundant.


I think Mrs Tag's Micra was 21 years old when she gave it away. Bodily, It was pretty good nick, mechanically sound and was still going strong. It failed ULEZ though, which was crazy.


----------



## Chz (Nov 16, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Nissan micras of greater than 20 year vintage are still seen quite often, though probably a decline in the last few years. Oldish Toyota Corollas are also disproportionately abundant.


The first gen Notes are now getting to 15+ years and still pretty common around these parts. I have one myself, but it's "only" 12 years old.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2022)

Spotted yesterday. Not the most glamorous of motors but probably quite rare


----------



## blairsh (Nov 19, 2022)

Doesn't look lie its moved for a while


----------



## dessiato (Nov 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Spotted yesterday. Not the most glamorous of motors but probably quite rare
> View attachment 352060


Lovely little cars.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Doesn't look lie its moved for a while


But it is still alive in as much as it has not yet been scrapped. "Genuine and original" gov.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Spotted yesterday. Not the most glamorous of motors but probably quite rare





and the wolseley badge lit up when the sidelights were on

although it's basically a mini with fancy bits and an inflated price - later on they didn't even bother to give them a different badge, just stuck a poncy radiator grille on an allegro and so on


----------



## dessiato (Nov 20, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> and the wolseley badge lit up when the sidelights were on


That's hos you could tell a police car at the time. The grille badge was on


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 20, 2022)

Anyone else watch Bangers and Cash ?  Ch 26 on freeview. 

Hours of pointless telly with some lovely old motors.


----------



## Chz (Nov 21, 2022)

I wish it were a bit more in-depth like Wheeler Dealers used to be, but isn't really any more. I'll still tune in if they've got an old 635 on offer though. God I miss that car, but it can't be a great one to buy cheap because the body panels are outrageously expensive. The bits under the skin are all E28 5-series and cheap as chips, but the 6er only had a total run of about 80k over its life and anything that's unique to it (mainly the body) is stupidly rare in good shape.

I still don't understand why no-one commissioned Edd to make his own show, leaving out the buying and selling bits entirely. I'd happily just watch him restore something.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2022)

Hasen't Edd been doing stuff on you tube...I seem to remember him doing work to an Alfa belonging to someone I've met which was on there.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2022)

Chz said:


> I wish it were a bit more in-depth like Wheeler Dealers used to be, but isn't really any more. I'll still tune in if they've got an old 635 on offer though. God I miss that car, but it can't be a great one to buy cheap because the body panels are outrageously expensive. The bits under the skin are all E28 5-series and cheap as chips, but the 6er only had a total run of about 80k over its life and anything that's unique to it (mainly the body) is stupidly rare in good shape.
> 
> I still don't understand why no-one commissioned Edd to make his own show, leaving out the buying and selling bits entirely. I'd happily just watch him restore something.


Wheeler Dealers are doing a V6 166L tonight 🥰


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2022)

You never see any cars that don't look like a shapeless fucking pile of shit 



And would you like that in grey, slightly different grey or shiny grey? And how many screens do you want in it? You can either have nine, ten or eleven.


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 3, 2022)

Spotted this little Peugeot earlier today. Nice little car. Looks tidy with white wheels


----------



## dessiato (Dec 3, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Spotted this little Peugeot earlier today. Nice little car. Looks tidy with white wheels View attachment 354081View attachment 354082


I wonder if it's got Rallye wheels. They were always white.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> Spotted this little Peugeot earlier today. Nice little car. Looks tidy with white wheels



hmm.  looks weird with all the badges etc taken off.



dessiato said:


> I wonder if it's got Rallye wheels. They were always white.



from here, it looks like the basic wheels with the plastic wheel trims taken off.

i miss my old 205 - although it would have needed money throwing at it by now, mum-tat could only get in and out of it with a bit of effort and bad language, and it wasn't london ULEZ-able.  i'd still have preferred to be able to make the decision rather than have the decision made by some twat stealing it...


----------



## waxoyl (Dec 3, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I wonder if it's got Rallye wheels. They were always white.


They just Looked like basic steel wheels to me. no badges anywhere.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 4, 2022)

waxoyl said:


> They just Looked like basic steel wheels to me. no badges anywhere.


Peugeot 106 with Rallye wheels


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2022)

I





hash tag said:


> I saw this Lancia on the road yesterday as I was driving to a client. It was being lodaed from Joe Macari into a car transporter
> and no doubt being added to someone's collection. Gorgeous and glorious it looked in the flesh in the sun. It looked so low and wide
> 
> View attachment 349819



I work right opposite Joe Macari.  What with that and there being a Ferrari & Bentley service centre on the other side of the road, we are well served with engine noise and cars I lust over.  

Not yet driven the Saab 900 to work, but I expect they'll come and fawn over it when I do 🤣


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 6, 2022)

Spied a sierra estate in the wild yesterday which pleased me, G reg, sort of greenish colour, but some of the doors were not exactly the same shade of green, probably resprayed doors from a scrapyard but not quite done right, gave it an extra authenticity IMO (late-life sierras rarely had a full set of matching coloured doors)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 21, 2022)

Sadly see few of these these days and I still hanker after mine 😰


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 24, 2022)

doesn't quite fit this thread, but...

on Flickr today



including a 1960s electric car (more in the comments bit)


----------



## hash tag (Dec 25, 2022)

I saw a red diablo being driven while on my way to work earlier. Gorgeous.
Someone's Christmas present?


----------



## Leafster (Dec 31, 2022)

It's a really shitty day here. Pissing with rain and blowing a gale, but I've seen someone driving an HC Viva in it.

You don't often see classics out in this sort of weather.


----------



## Griff (Dec 31, 2022)

Just about to go to the supermarket in mine to get some wine. 53 years old, driven all the time and starts first time, everytime.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 3, 2023)

Tom Karen has died. I always wanted a Bond Bug. I did get to drive my father’s Scimitar GTE a lot.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2023)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Tom Karen has died. I always wanted a Bond Bug. I did get to drive my father’s Scimitar GTE a lot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358236


I remember Bangers and cash had one - sorry I cant even remember if it sold yet alone how much for.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jan 4, 2023)

hash tag said:


> I remember Bangers and cash had one - sorry I cant even remember if it sold yet alone how much for.


Ok, I’d settle for a Raleigh Chopper if you can find one 😜


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2023)

A mk1 of course


----------



## passenger (Yesterday at 1:42 AM)

This took me a while to find the wonderful Fiat Bianca 1.6 ltd edition, with
factory sunroof and the brightest color-coded bumpers in the world, the car
that that put color - codded bumpers on the map.

p.s wing mirrors. and wheel trims ......


----------

